#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  US warning allies to ditch Huawei, Chinese "spying" equipment

## harrybarracuda

They are the 21st century Enigma by the sounds of it.




> *The US government is reportedly trying to persuade allies to stop using Huawei equipment**Said to be considering subsidies for countries that avoid the hardware*By Jon Porter@JonPorty  Nov 23, 2018, 7:58am EST
> 
> 
> The US government is attempting to persuade allies to stop using Huawei equipment due to security fears, according to a report in the Wall Street Journal. Sources claim that US government officials have met with counterparts in Germany, Japan, and Italy, and are reportedly considering offering financial incentives to countries who opt not to use equipment from the Chinese manufacturer.
> 
> 
> Already this year the US has banned government use of Huawei-made equipment and refuses to let retail stores on military bases sell Huawei handsets. However, there are now fears that US military bases located overseas could be made vulnerable to hacking attempts if their internet traffic travels over commercial networks in other countries built using Huawei hardware. 
> 
> The roll-out of new 5G networks also adds additional security concerns.
> ...

----------


## foobar

> _The heads of the FBI, CIA and NSA have all warned against using phones and other services made by the manufacturer.
> _


This is like Bill Cosby warning everyone about the dangers of having your drink spiked..._

Meanwhile in other news!

_



> The what
> 
> 
>   What the hell is PRISM? PRISM is a tool used by the US National Security Agency (NSA) to collect private electronic data belonging to users of major internet services like Gmail, Facebook, Outlook, and others. Its the latest evolution of the US governments post-9/11 electronic surveillance efforts, which began under President Bush with the Patriot Act, and expanded to include the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) enacted in 2006 and 2007.
> 
>   Theres a lot we still dont know about how PRISM works, but the basic idea is that it allows the NSA to request data on specific people from major technology companies like Google, Yahoo, Facebook, Microsoft, Apple, and others. The US government insists that it is only allowed to collect data when given permission by the secretive Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court.
>   Why is PRISM a big deal?
> 
>   Classified presentation slides detailing aspects of PRISM were leaked by a former NSA contractor. On June 6th, The Guardian and The Washington Post published reports based on the leaked slides, which state that the NSA has "direct access" to the servers of Google, Facebook, and others. In the days since the leak, the implicated companies have vehemently denied knowledge of and participation in PRISM, and have rejected allegations that the US government is able to directly tap into their users' data.
> ...

----------


## NamPikToot

Exactly. Yeah, and where are Apple made?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is like Bill Cosby warning everyone about the dangers of having your drink spiked...


But he gives it credibility.

 :Smile:

----------


## SKkin

> where are Apple made?


Foxconn







> What the hell is PRISM? PRISM is a tool used by the US National Security Agency (NSA) to collect private electronic data belonging to users of major internet services like Gmail, Facebook, Outlook, and others. It’s the latest evolution of the US government’s post-9/11 electronic surveillance efforts, which began under President Bush with the Patriot Act, and expanded to include the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) enacted in 2006 and 2007.


PRISM is just one of their tools...








https://ratical.org/ratville/CAH/PoindyEar.html


It's said that funding for the Information Awareness Office/TIA was ended in 2004, but who really knows. DARPA has removed(or moved) all links to it on their website.

Total/Terrorism Information Awareness (TIA): Is It Truly Dead?
https://web.archive.org/web/20090325...3_comments.php

----------


## NamPikToot

> Foxconn


SKkin, sorry i was being ironic, its all chinese but its laughable the US cos quote quality control et al but are they involved hands on nah - the biggest intelligence / cyber threat is comms based and the NATO allies have contracted it out to their biggest opponent because its cheaper - you can't make it up - its like getting the chinxs to tender for and win the manufacture of the F35 :Smile:

----------


## SKkin

> its like getting the chinxs to tender for and win the manufacture of the F35


If we're lucky the Chinese will try to copy that lead balloon...Of course Israel has probably already sold the tech to China.**  Because Isreal is our really good friend.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

** They've done so in the past...

----------


## OhOh

I suppose ameristan can ask it's "friends" to bail them out, again and again and again........

Some take on commitments and deliver.

----------


## David48atTD

Huawei banned from New Zealand's 5G mobile network over security concerns



*New Zealand's international spy agency has banned  mobile company Spark from using Huawei equipment in its planned 5G  upgrade, saying it posed a "significant network security risk"*.

*Key points:*
Huawei had helped to build a 5G test site near New Zealand's ParliamentPrime Minister Jacinda Ardern has pulled back somewhat from the former government's close relationship with ChinaThe move could have economic implications for New Zealand as China is its largest trading partner 

 The action follows a similar ban in Australia, where the Chinese telecommunications giant was blocked in August from rolling out Australia's 5G network due to security concerns.

Spark says it is disappointed with the decision by New Zealand's Government Communications Security Bureau.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Link?

----------


## uncle junior

Spying on low end phone users.....what's the point

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Spying on low end phone users.....what's the point


It's the infrastructure, not the phones.

They'll be spying on everyone.

----------


## pseudolus

Wonder if Huawei are interfering with Androids functions then? 

http://uk.businessinsider.com/compan...-by-cia-2016-9

Apple or Android. No matter what you use, theyv'e got you by the balls.

----------


## pseudolus

> It's the infrastructure, not the phones.
> 
> They'll be spying on everyone.


I was wondering how google maps knows how long traffic jams take to get through once, and then realised that they are simply monitoring all android phones all the time, and they know who is in a car, where, and what that car is doing. A giant computer ticking over collating everything to give you a useful nugget such as "this hold up will slow your journey by 12 minutes" because the last 1000 android users who went through it took 12 minutes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I was wondering how google maps knows how long traffic jams take to get through once, and then realised that they are simply monitoring all android phones all the time, and they know who is in a car, where, and what that car is doing. A giant computer ticking over collating everything to give you a useful nugget such as "this hold up will slow your journey by 12 minutes" because the last 1000 android users who went through it took 12 minutes.


Yeah, I think the chinkies will be looking for slightly different stuff than GPS location data...

----------


## David48atTD

> Link?


*Harry*, the forum software corrupts the link so ...

search for _ABC huawei-banned-from-nz-5g-upgrade-over-security-risk/10563736_

----------


## bowie

if ya don't want your shit stolen, don't put it within reach

----------


## Switch

Just drew a blank trying to get an old iPhone repaired.

Respected and recommended repair shop says, don’t buy Apple or Samsung, buy Huawei or oppo.

----------


## pseudolus

> Yeah, I think the chinkies will be looking for slightly different stuff than GPS location data...



What? you mean like the same stuff the USA government agencies get direct from their creation Google? Wow the nerve of it all.

----------


## David48atTD

> Just drew a blank trying to get an old iPhone repaired.
> 
> Respected and recommended repair shop says, don’t buy Apple or Samsung, buy Huawei or oppo.


Bought oppo on the suggestion of their salesman.

CRAP.  Screen had dead spots within 12 months and 1 day ... warranty was for 12 months.   :Sad:

----------


## OhOh

> Spying on low end phone users.....what's the point


Location, location, Location, of every cell phone/user every millisecond and allegedly even if turned off, by the user, the "system" turns "the very useful app", back on.




> They'll be spying on everyone.


I presume the "they" you refer to are the phone "operating system developers" and hence multinational. The location spying app ability is hard loaded by the phone OS.





> I think


 :rofl: 




> if ya don't want your shit stolen, don't put it within reach


Allegedly even if turned off, by the user, the "system" turns "the very useful app", back on.

----------


## Cujo

it's not the phones they're concerned about it's the higher end telecoms infrastructure hardware.

----------


## Switch

I did t ask, David, but I assume they don’t get so many repair requests, or they are easier to fix. Gullible me innit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Location, location, Location, of every cell phone/user every millisecond and allegedly even if turned off, by the user, the "system" turns "the very useful app", back on.
> 
> I presume the "they" you refer to are the phone "operating system developers" and hence multinational. The location spying app ability is hard loaded by the phone OS.


This is not about the phones you idiot.

Crikey you are a real muppet when it comes to reading posts before you start waffling.

----------


## OhOh

> CRAP. Screen had dead spots within 12 months and 1 day ... warranty was for 12 months.


How much was your purchased phone compared to the alternatives with the same features? Or what else was your alternate reason for an Oppo phone?

I've just purchased a POCO F1 for THB 10,000. Alternates were priced at THB 30,000 to 40,000 for near identical features. At the time it was rated No. 6 in the world. It's now No. 12.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> How much was your purchased phone compared to the alternatives with the same features? Or what else was your alternate reason for an Oppo phone?
> 
> I've just purchased a POCO F1 for THB 10,000. Alternates were priced at THB 30,000 to 40,000 for near identical features. At the time it was rated No. 6 in the world. It's now No. 12.



Wipe that fucker and put a custom ROM on it.

In fact scratch that, they hardcode the exfiltrator.

Just bin the fucking thing.

----------


## OhOh

> . could be made vulnerable ..... The roll-out of new 5G networks also adds additional security concerns.


"Could be made vulnerable", compared to what? "Additional", compared to what? 




> Crikey you are a real muppet when it comes to reading posts before you start waffling.


I answered questions asked by two posters here #11 and #17 politely.

 I didn't define the question.







> it's the higher end telecoms infrastructure hardware.


What are the increased risks from using Huawei hardware, compared to other sources?

----------


## foobar

> This is not about the phones you idiot..


?!?!?!?!?! ...from your OP!




> Already this year the US has banned government use of Huawei-made equipment and refuses to let retail stores on military bases sell *Huawei handsets.*

----------


## OhOh

^Must protect my local companies profits zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........,  even if their all made in China.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ?!?!?!?!?! ...from your OP!


That's already been reported, and the use of the word "already" should be a clue.

Anyway, moving on to you being a silly chinky sycophant, have a look at where your new chinky phone is sending all of your data. All of it.

 :rofl:

----------


## Cujo

> "Could be made vulnerable", compared to what? "Additional", compared to what? 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered questions asked by two posters here #11 and #17 politely.
> 
>  I didn't define the question.
> 
> 
> ...


The other sources aren't trying to spy.
And if you don't think the chinkies are doing their level best to steal all and any secrets they can find the U.S. using all kinds of espionage at their disposal you need to get with the program.

----------


## foobar

> That's already been reported, and the use of the word "already" should be a clue.


Your reply as usual makes no sense. ...could it be to obfuscate the fact you didn't read your own article?

Here is timeline so you can catch up with yourself:

1) You start a thread about phones
2) People start talking about phones
3) You go full retard and say the thread is not about phones
4) I reply, quoting your OP directly showing the thread is about phones and asking you to clarify.
5) You reply with the following non-sequitur: "That's already been reported, and the use of the word "already" should be a clue."

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The other sources aren't trying to spy.


Mind you I suppose apart from a load of chinky brown nosing, OhOh's got fuck all worth stealing.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Your reply as usual makes no sense. ...could it be to obfuscate the fact you didn't read your own article?
> 
> Here is timeline so you can catch up with yourself:
> 
> 1) You start a thread about phones
> 2) People start talking about phones
> 3) You go full retard and say the thread is not about phones
> 4) I reply, quoting your OP directly showing the thread is about phones and asking you to clarify.
> 5) You reply with the following non-sequitur: "That's already been reported, and the use of the word "already" should be a clue."


Since we've apparently grasped the meaning of the word "already", let's see if we can get our little head around the word "now", shall we?

And we'll throw in the word "networks" in the vague hope that you can stick your two vaguely functioning brain cells together and work out the difference between that and "phones".


[QUOTE]However, there are *now* fears that US military bases located overseas could be made vulnerable to hacking attempts if their internet traffic travels over *commercial networks* in other countries *built using Huawei hardware*. [/QUOTE]

Take as long as you need.

 ::chitown::

----------


## bowie

> CRAP. Screen had dead spots within 12 months and 1 day ... warranty was for 12 months.


Planned obsolescence taken to the level of perfection.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Wonder if Huawei are interfering with Androids functions then?


Well they do modify Android quite significantly but, like Xiaomi, they probably hide the real sniffers away somewhere offline so that they can't be erased by a Custom ROM.

----------


## foobar

> Since we've apparently grasped the meaning of the word "already", let's see if we can get our little head around the word "now", shall we?
> 
> And we'll throw in the word "networks" in the vague hope that you can stick your two vaguely functioning brain cells together and work out the difference between that and "phones".
> 
> _However, there are now fears that US military bases located overseas could be made vulnerable to hacking attempts if their internet traffic travels over commercial networks in other countries built using Huawei hardware._ 
> 
> Take as long as you need.


You left out the sentence before that from your OP:




> Already this year the US has banned government use of Huawei-made equipment and refuses to let retail stores on military bases sell Huawei handsets.


So it appears the thread topic is about phones?




> This is not about the phones you idiot.
> 
> Crikey you are a real muppet when it comes to reading posts before you start waffling.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You left out the sentence before that from your OP:
> So it appears the thread topic is about phones?


Oh look, another fucking idiot who can't read.

"Al-read-y".

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## David48atTD

> I did t ask, David, but I assume they dont get so many repair requests, or they are easier to fix. Gullible me innit.��


Don't know TBH.
Bought at Christmas in Thailand and the Family moved to the West ( :Wavey:  hi Nev) in January.

Couldn't be arsed going back to BangNa next time I was in Thailand to try and get it fixed.

Only paid BHT 3,000 for it

I've since bought a Samsung  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> You left out the sentence before that from your OP:
> 
> 
> 
> So it appears the thread topic is about phones?


No, it appears from what you quoted that the thread is about Huawei equipment. (Of which phones are a part)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> No, it appears from what you quoted that the thread is about Huawei equipment. (Of which phones are a part)



And it says that they have "already" told their own staff not to use Huawei phones, but "now" they are asking governments not to use Huawei networking equipment to build their 5G networks.

What's the point with trying to explain plain English to thick people?

----------


## Maanaam

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/...ectid=12168527 NZ buying Huawei no more.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/...ectid=12168527 NZ buying Huawei no more.


Nor Australia, nor the US.

It seems Britain aren't doing anything because they are scared of pissing off the chinkies ahead of Brexit.

I'm sure GCHQ are keeping a watchful eye....

----------


## Little Chuchok

^Plus

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/technolog...ectid=12167963

----------


## OhOh

> The other sources aren't trying to spy.


Sure.  :Smile: 




> you need to get with the program.


Rather look in from the outside and pick holes in yours and 'arrys propaganda posts.




> OhOh's got fuck all worth stealing.


I've invested some in the locality, to be sure,




> I'm sure GCHQ are keeping a watchful eye....


As you well know they have concerns, as does anyone without their own development and production of any important  items. They appear satisfied currently, as are the UK companies in the electronics/telecom arena. What they don't do is blindly obey the big handed man as Oceania countries do, so often.

----------


## foobar

> No, it appears from what you quoted that the thread is about Huawei equipment. (*Of which phones are a part*)


Correct ...which means we both disagree with Harry.




> This is not about the phones you idiot.
> 
> Crikey you are a real muppet when it comes to reading posts before you start waffling.

----------


## Cujo

> Correct ...which means we both disagree with Harry.


No, I agree with Harry. It's not ABOUT the phones, it's ABOUT Huawei equipment which INCLUDES the phones.
Are you stupid or are you just being difficult ?

----------


## OhOh

We have a thread, once again, suggesting one companies telecoms is worse that others and hence should not be allowed to be purchased and benefit the countries citizens and telecoms companies. 

The OP:




> Already this year the US has banned  government use of Huawei-made equipment and refuses to let retail stores  on military bases sell Huawei handsets.


A second post:




> New Zealand's international spy agency has  banned mobile company Spark from using Huawei equipment in its planned  5G upgrade,


The fact that both equipment and handsets (phones) are mentioned in the one or both, encourages posters to discus either or both. No puerile threats from some posters here should dissuade posters otherwise e.g. :




> No, I agree with Harry. It's not ABOUT the phones, it's ABOUT Huawei equipment which INCLUDES the phones.
> Are you stupid or are you just being difficult ?


It would be useful if the posters here promoting the banning of a particular companies equipment and handsets, by posting such articles, could confirm how one particular company's equipment and handsets are demonstrably, allegedly, worse in terms of the any risks assessments, compared to any alternative company's equipment and handsets. If that was satisfactorily illustrated, the non technical amongst us might understand their issues. 

Currently it seems to be another pure racist outburst, again.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Cujo

'racist'. Oh FFS.

----------


## Cujo

'racist'. Oh FFS.

----------


## OhOh

> 'racist'. Oh FFS.


You have been called out, you have yet to explain your support for this action or provided any reasoning, other than the nationality of the target company.

That, by definition, is racism.

And sending "reds" are another puerile action.

----------


## Cujo

The reason is quite simple.
I'm sure if you contemplate it for a while,even you with your bias will be able to figure it out.
You could start by reading some of the many news reports about the issue.

----------


## OhOh

> The reason is quite simple.


So you have no evidence to suggest your stance, on this topic, is not racist.

----------


## Cujo

> So you have no evidence to suggest your stance, on this topic, is not racist.


Oh FFS. Try this for a start. Outlining the relationship between Huawei and the CCP and the PLA.

https://tech.co/huawei-genuine-security-threat-2018-09

This is where the security concerns lie.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Jesus wept if China invaded Australia tomorrow, Obo would be posting that the Chinese had just liberated Australia from American aggression. My apologies Ameristani aggression.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Sure. 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather look in from the outside and pick holes in yours and 'arrys propaganda posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I've invested some in the locality, to be sure,
> ...


They're not remotely satisfied you idiot. Huawei have even set up some sort of phony test center to try and convince the UK that they won't be schlepping every bit of data that passes through their kit back to Winnie the Pooh. The fact that they even need to perform this charade tells you... ok not you, intelligent people that they are not to be trusted.

As mentioned above, the UK need a trade deal with China by March, so they aren't doing anything about this right now so as not to rock the boat.

I do find it amusing that a man who posts the majority of his material from Chinese and Russian state-controlled media mentions the word "propaganda" in regard to anyone else's posts.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Jesus wept if China invaded Australia tomorrow, Obo would be posting that the Chinese had just liberated Australia from American aggression. My apologies Ameristani aggression.


He's not called a snivelling chinky sycophant for nothing. Mind you, he has a boy crush on Putin as well.

----------


## OhOh

> This is where the security concerns lie.


I am sure some have concerns. Who wouldn't be, the world is full of accounts of the misuse of technology against private citizens and countries governments mishandling of allegedly private information. 

What would be useful would be anything suggesting there are no concerns, regarding other suppliers. 

Which  of course many of you refuse to admit.

----------


## pseudolus

> What would be useful would be anything suggesting there are no concerns, regarding other suppliers.


Huawei's global market share has basically doubled in the last 6 years or so, and most of that has been chipped off of Samsung. Samsung, a chaebol firm which is basically the legitimisation of a crime syndicate (We're going legit so lets start a company), heavily supported by the US in the early days to keep that gang on side whilst they interfered in another country and massacred thousands of people, is off course, like Apple, working very closely with the US global domination machine. Huawei are not so this is why they are doing this. 

One needs to keep in mind that anything coming from the state department and other such "official US policy" departments in the US, people like harry believes unquestioningly.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am sure some have concerns. Who wouldn't be, the world is full of accounts of the misuse of technology against private citizens and countries governments mishandling of allegedly private information. 
> 
> What would be useful would be anything suggesting there are no concerns, regarding other suppliers. 
> 
> Which  of course many of you refuse to admit.


What you are failing to grasp is that while all intelligence services spy, it is uniquely the chinkies that integrate that with their industry and politics so that they can steal what the fuck they like and knock it out cheaper.

Added: And GCHQ have expressed their concerns that if the UK becomes dependent on chinky technology, in the event of a crisis the chinkies could pull the plug and cause chaos.

----------


## SKkin

> anything coming from the state department and other such "official US policy" departments in the US


Not propaganda.

 :smiley laughing: 


US Media as Conduits of Propaganda
https://consortiumnews.com/2016/05/1...of-propaganda/




> But that apparently isn’t how the editors of the Times or The Washington  Post or any number of other major U.S. news outlets view matters.  Instead of questioning the stories coming from the U.S. government’s  propaganda shops, the mainstream media simply amplifies them, all the  better to look “patriotic.”

----------


## OhOh

> it is uniquely the chinkies that integrate that with their industry and politics so


 :rofl: 




> t if the UK becomes dependent on chinky technology, in the event of a crisis the chinkies could pull the plug and cause chaos.


Whereas the alternate suppliers would not! I believe that Iran cannot fly some of it's planes, because the suppliers of spares are banned by their government.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Not propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Media as Conduits of Propaganda
> https://consortiumnews.com/2016/05/1...of-propaganda/


I would have thought that even with the most special of special needs you'd realise that stuff coming out of the State Department is going to be State-controlled.

 :rofl:

----------


## pseudolus

> it is uniquely the chinkies that integrate that with their industry and politics


Just utterly and completely clueless. Uniquely the Chinese? No, dimwit, they are simply doing what the west has always done. Anyway, the Chinese are not the enemy of the owners of the west - it is the blueprint for the world. The testing ground.

----------


## Cujo

> Just utterly and completely clueless. Uniquely the Chinese? No, dimwit, they are simply doing what the west has always done. Anyway, the Chinese are not the enemy of the owners of the west - it is the blueprint for the world. The testing ground.


Hitting the sherry a bit early today Sid.
But remind me, what is it the Americans have always done?

----------


## foobar

Oh dear....Full retard detected!  Arguing with yourself in the same sentence.




> ...the thread is about Huawei equipment. (*Of which phones are a part*)





> *It's not ABOUT the phones*, it's ABOUT Huawei equipment which *INCLUDES the phones*.


Right, so it's about phones?

----------


## Cujo

> Oh dear....Full retard detected!  Arguing with yourself in the same sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, so it's about phones?


No numbnuts, it's ABOUT all Huawei equipment, including phones.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Whereas the alternate suppliers would not! I believe that Iran cannot fly some of it's planes, because the suppliers of spares are banned by their government.



The "alternate" suppliers are allies, not thieving chinkies.

So no, it's a lot less likely.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just utterly and completely clueless. Uniquely the Chinese? No, dimwit, they are simply doing what the west has always done. Anyway, the Chinese are not the enemy of the owners of the west - it is the blueprint for the world. The testing ground.


Actually it's an Eastern thing. After WWII Japan built its industry back up on what was then known as "Jap Copy".

The Russians did their best to copy Concorde until it literally but the dust.




Now it's the chinkies, but they have better technology to help them with their theft.

----------


## SKkin

> Now it's the chinkies, but they have better technology to help them with their theft.


Have you ever wondered who's helping them get that better technology?

China and Israel boost science research ties     
https://www.jpost.com/Business-and-I...ch-ties-437338

'Chinese see Israel as a partner who can help in innovation'     
https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Po...ovation-449438

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Have you ever wondered who's helping them get that better technology?
> 
> China and Israel boost science research ties     
> https://www.jpost.com/Business-and-I...ch-ties-437338
> 
> 'Chinese see Israel as a partner who can help in innovation'     
> https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Po...ovation-449438


I was referring to the Internet. Sorry, I didn't realise I needed to elaborate.

----------


## foobar

> No numbnuts, *it's ABOUT* all Huawei equipment, including *phones*.


Harry was quite specific...




> This is not about the phones you idiot.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry was quite specific...


The article was about the US not wanting countries to use Huawei's 5G infrastructure.

It mentioned that they'd already banned Huawei phones.

For some reason you idiots are all hung up on this like a bunch of girls at a BTS concert.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

*"US warning allies to ditch Huawei, Chinese "spying" equipment".   Akin to the cast-iron skillet calling the aluminum pot "black",...eh?*

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> 


 A most appropriate depiction of reality, applicable to several different scenarios.  :smilie_clap:

----------


## SKkin

> I was referring to the Internet. Sorry, I didn't realise I needed to elaborate.




If you'd stop teaching them about Windoze updates, they'd still be stuck in XP dark ages...unable to connect to the interwebz.  :Smile:

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Jesus wept if China invaded Australia tomorrow, Obo would be posting that the Chinese had just liberated Australia from American aggression. My apologies Ameristani aggression.


_News Flash ~_ Just in case you haven't noticed, the Chinese have already invaded Australia... :Cool2:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If you'd stop teaching them about Windoze updates, they'd still be stuck in XP dark ages...unable to connect to the interwebz.


It's because of dicks who run XP or think they're being clever by not applying security updates that these chinky hackers can run amok.

----------


## happynz

Interesting take on the topic by a Canadian tech reviewer.

----------


## pseudolus

> Hitting the sherry a bit early today Sid.
> But remind me, what is it the Americans have always done?


Nothing wrong with a liquid lunch. 

So are you trying to say that the US does not work or even found tech companies that they use for their devious insidious agenda? Really? I knew that harry is a brainless CNN bot, but I always credited you has having some smarts. Say it ain't so!

----------


## Cujo

> Nothing wrong with a liquid lunch. 
> 
> So are you trying to say that the US does not work or even found tech companies that they use for their devious insidious agenda? Really? I knew that harry is a brainless CNN bot, but I always credited you has having some smarts. Say it ain't so!


So what you're saying is the Chinese are now doing that. ( You said they're only doing what the Americans have done.)
So you admit they are spying with Huawei.
Well in that case don't you think other countries should have the right to reject them or should they be obliged to accept the equipment despite the risks for fear of appearing racist?

----------


## Dragonfly

> It's because of dicks who run XP or think they're being clever by not applying security updates that these chinky hackers can run amok.


au contraire, it's because idiots keep patching their OS with new flaws, some implanted by mistakes or willingly by "Chinese spies", that we have all this

Windows source code has been compromised for years, and idiots like Harry think we can be saved with a simple Windows Update  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Nothing wrong with a liquid lunch. 
> 
> So are you trying to say that the US does not work or even found tech companies that they use for their devious insidious agenda? Really? I knew that harry is a brainless CNN bot, but I always credited you has having some smarts. Say it ain't so!


You're either illiterate or just terminally stupid.

Again: The chinky government and chinky industry work together to steal intellectual property and rip off everything they can get their grubby chinky hands on.

The US has things called Patent laws. If someone did that in the US they'd be facing a typically overblown gazillion dollar lawsuit.

That's the main reason people should avoid the chinkies like the plague.

----------


## bsnub

> chinky government and chinky industry


Same same.

----------


## Cujo

> Same same.


That's what they don't seem to understand.

----------


## OhOh

> It mentioned that they'd


In your usual, so polite style, eh?




> like a bunch of girls at a BTS concert


One wonders what a "BTS" concert is.

Definitions on a postcard please.

1. *B*ig *T*itted Sluts

2. ..........................

----------


## OhOh

> Again: The chinky government and chinky industry work together to steal intellectual property and rip off everything they can get their grubby chinky hands on.





> Same same





> That's what they don't seem to understand.


You all seem to be under the illusion the western governments do not work for the benefit of western companies and vice versa. Unbelievable.

But you may have not read another story.

*BT to reject Huawei 5G network bids*

                                 By Angus McNeice |               China Daily UK |             Updated: 2018-12-06 01:01                                           

 _

"British network provider BT has confirmed it will not consider bids  from Chinese telecommunications company Huawei for 5G network contracts.
_
_The decision comes after UK security officials and those in other  nations have placed increasing pressure on network providers to review  their dealings with Chinese telecommunications companies.
_
_"Huawei have not been included in vendor selection for our 5G core," a  BT spokesperson said. "Huawei remains an important equipment provider  outside the core network, and a valued innovation partner."
_
_5G refers to the fifth generation of mobile networks which will be  faster and have greater capacity than previous iterations. 5G rollout in  the UK is rumored to begin in late 2019.
_
_Huawei said it will continue to collaborate with BT despite being left out of the 5G vendor process.
_
_"Huawei has been working with BT for almost 15 years," a Huawei  spokesperson said. "Working together, we have already completed a number  of successful 5G trials across different sites in London, and we will  continue to work with BT in the 5G era."_

_BT also confirmed that it is in the process of removing Huawei  components from core parts of its 4G network, though it will keep less  significant equipment supplied by the Chinese company.
_
_BT said the removal of hardware aligns with company policy to keep Huawei on the margins of its 4G infrastructure in the UK._
_On Monday, Alex Younger, the head of the UK Secret Intelligence  Service - otherwise known as MI6 - said the government should question  Huawei's involvement in Britain's 5G rollout.
_
_"We need to decide the extent to which we are going to be comfortable  with Chinese ownership of these technologies and these platforms in an  environment where some of our allies have taken quite a definite  position," Younger said from an event in Scotland.
_
_Australia blocked Huawei and fellow Chinese telecoms company ZTE from  providing 5G equipment in August and New Zealand banned Huawei in  November.
_
_"This is an extremely disappointing result for consumers," a Huawei  Australia spokesperson said. "Huawei is a world leader in 5G and has  safely and securely delivered wireless technology in Australia for close  to 15 years."
_
_Huawei has been effectively banned from the United States since 2012  when a congressional probe raised national security concerns.
_
_UK security officials voiced unease over Huawei's presence in UK network infrastructure in a July report.
_
_A month prior to the report, BT had announced a new partnership with  Huawei to explore the development of 5G at BT's labs in Ipswich and  other locations around the UK.
_
_Since 2012, Huawei has invested or procured 2 billion pounds ($2.55  billion) in the UK, where the company employs 1,500 people. In February,  Huawei announced it planned to spend a further 3 billion pounds on  British technology and services during the next five years.
_
_Huawei plays a key role in the "last mile" technology that delivers  superfast broadband from the pavement to some 20 million homes across  the UK._
_After setting up its first UK offices in 2003, Huawei clinched a  supplier deal with BT in 2005, to roll out the latter's 21st Century  Network data network program. Huawei later supplied components for BT's  national rollout of fiber optic broadband._
_Huawei equipment was also used to build a 4G network in the UK  launched by British mobile network operator EE in 2012. In 2006, BT  pledged to not use Huawei equipment in parts of its core 4G network  infrastructure, and this pledge was therefore undermined when the  company acquired EE in 2016.
_
_"In 2016, following the acquisition of EE, we began a process to  remove Huawei equipment from the core of our 3G and 4G networks," a BT  spokesperson said. The completed removal of hardware is expected in 18  months time, BT said.
_
_BT and Huawei's relationship has been under the scrutiny of UK  security services for some time. Parliament's Intelligence and Security  Committee launched an investigation into the two companies' dealings in  2012.
_
_In 2010 at the request of the UK government, Huawei established the  Huawei Cyber Security Evaluation Centre, or HCSEC, aimed at mitigating  any perceived risks to critical national infrastructure. The HCSEC is  monitored by a government oversight board that includes officials from  the UK National Cyber Security Center.
_
_In July this year, the oversight board said it could provide "only  limited assurance" that all risks to national security from Huawei's  involvement in UK networks have been sufficiently mitigated.
_
_In response, a Huawei spokesman ceded there are "some areas for  improvement" and said the company would "continue to actively improve  our engineering processes and risk management systems".
_
_  In April, the National Cyber Security Centre issued a separate  warning to UK network companies concerning ZTE. It said that using ZTE  equipment "would present risk to UK national security that could not be  mitigated effectively or practicably"

BT to reject Huawei 5G network bids - Chinadaily.com.cn

_I'm sure all these concerned agencies will supply objective and transparent risk analysis reports outlining all the "concerns" they might have on each and every one of the possible suppliers.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well done. Chuck those chinky spies off the procurement list.

----------


## Dragonfly

what I don't understand is we knew that from the beginning, so why did BT and other Europeans TELCOs bothered buying equipment from them, just because they were dirt cheap

anyway doesn't matter, because Chinese are implanting "compromised" chips on European manufacturer equipment, so the spying will continue no matter what

You think your Apple iPhones doesn't have compromised chips when 99% of the parts are sourced in China and assembled there?

----------


## Cujo

And it's the law that privately owned enterprises assist the chinkies in their spying endeavours.

----------


## Latindancer

^^ I shudder to think of some of the porn they would find on your phone.    :cmn:  They probably had to manufacture special filters to protect the local evaluators.

----------


## OhOh

> anyway doesn't matter, because Chinese are implanting "compromised" chips on European manufacturer equipment,


Not according to the GCHQ NCSC, their concerns are, multiple programmer teams and older source code. No mention of dodgy chips at all.



> Well done. Chuck those chinky spies off the procurement list.


From the Canada thread:




> Huawei officials accept British intelligence demands
> 
> "Embattled Chinese telecoms giant Huawei has agreed to British  intelligence demands over its equipment and software as it seeks to be  part of the country’s 5G network plans, the FT reported Friday.
> 
> Huawei executives met senior officials from Britain’s National Cyber  Security Centre (NCSC), where they accepted a range of technical  requirements to ease security fears, according to the FT’s sources.
> 
> The NCSC said in a statement that it was “committed to the security of  UK networks, and we have a regular dialogue with Huawei about the  criteria expected of their products.
> 
> “The NCSC has concerns around a range of technical issues and has set out improvements the company must make,” it said.
> ...





> And it's the law that privately owned enterprises assist the chinkies in their spying endeavours.


Link please.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> _Even the ex-head of GCHQ was exacerbated_


I've told you before, don't use big words unless you've looked them up in the dictionary first.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Link please.


I told you in the other thread. National Intelligence Law, Article 7.

----------


## Cujo

> Link please.



Huawei is a private company. However there are fears it and other Chinese manufacturers can be compelled by the Chinese security services to help with intelligence gathering. The national intelligence law passed this year requires all organisations and citizens to assist the countrys spy agencies
Note the last 5 words.
https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...se-phone-maker

----------


## foobar

> Huawei is a private company. However there are fears it and other Chinese manufacturers can be compelled by the Chinese security services to help with intelligence gathering. The national intelligence law passed this year requires all organisations and citizens to assist the country’s spy agencies


So no different from Microsoft, Apple, Intel, Google etc?

----------


## Cujo

> So no different from Microsoft, Apple, Intel, Google etc?


Oh, is it the law that those companies can be compelled to assist the U.S. spy agencies?
Link please.

----------


## OhOh

> Huawei is a private company. However there are fears it and other Chinese manufacturers can be compelled by the Chinese security services to help with intelligence gathering. The national intelligence law passed this year requires all organisations and citizens to assist the country’s spy agencies
> Note the last 5 words.
> https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...se-phone-maker


Bad link or misdirection?

----------


## OhOh

> I've told you before, don't use big words unless you've looked them up in the dictionary first.






> Even the ex-head of GCHQ was exacerbated, "But  Robert Hannigan, former head of the GCHQ intelligence agency that deals  with cyber-security, on Friday warned of “hysteria” over Chinese  technology."


"exacerbate                                 verb [ T ] 
                              uk                                 _​        _ _                                 /ɪɡˈzæs.ə.beɪt/                              _ _us                                 ​                                          /ɪɡˈzæs.ɚ.beɪt/                              _ 
_ ​ to make something that is already badevenworse: 

This attack will exacerbate the already tense relations between the two communities."

https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dic...ish/exacerbate

_Possibly the use of an English dictionary site may help your understanding of a simple English sentence.I await the TD "resident English academic" to pronounce sentence or to dismiss the accusation and the award of appropriate damages . 

An apology or a sneer is in order.   :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

It seems that there is a difference.

The US companies are private companies that make huge profits then they align themselves with government through revolving doors, senate corruption, etc, so that they have advantage in the marketplace; cronyism. There's also government/military contracts that align US companies directly with US research/government/defence needs.

The Chinese companies were set up by the Chinese leadership elite (with a thin veneer of 'private corporation') to profit themselves and their ideological goals from the start. Government research/defence/other needs are always paramount with the Chinese corporations because they were set up to be so from the start.

There are certainly similarities, but there are differences too. We are talking about a communist state here. On the other side, we are talking about a capitalist country with cronyism that makes it resemble a communist state at times.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> "exacerbate                                 verb [ T ] 
>                               uk                                 _​        _ _                                 /ɪɡˈzæs.ə.beɪt/                              _ _us                                 ​                                          /ɪɡˈzæs.ɚ.beɪt/                              _ 
> _ ​ to make something that is already badevenworse: 
> 
> This attack will exacerbate the already tense relations between the two communities."
> 
> https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dic...ish/exacerbate
> 
> _Possibly the use of an English dictionary site may help your understanding of a simple English sentence.I await the TD "resident English academic" to pronounce sentence or to dismiss the accusation and the award of appropriate damages . 
> ...



I think I'll just leave you doubling down on your error. I don't want to exacerbate the situation.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Bad link or misdirection?


OhOh is so desperate for this not to be true!

 :rofl: 





> Links between firms and the government have fuelled concerns that China may attempt to "leverage state-linked companies to be able to enable their espionage operations", Mr Uren said.
> 
> 
> *Those concerns were exacerbated by new laws introduced last year that required Chinese organisations assist in national intelligence efforts.
> *
> https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46368001

----------


## Cujo

> Bad link or misdirection?


https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...se-phone-maker

Works for me.

----------


## foobar

> Oh, is it the law that those companies can be compelled to assist the U.S. spy agencies?
> Link please.


I didn't mention any law so put the straw man away, but law or not, the point remains: Microsoft, Apple, Intel, Google etc all spy on their customers for the US government


...as you are the one making the assertion, can you provide the link to Chinese law that says their private companies must spy for the government?

ps
Your rage pm about Chairman Mao got me hard...

----------


## OhOh

> Works for me.


Works for me now, thanks.

----------


## OhOh

double post

----------


## OhOh

> Links between firms and the government have fuelled concerns that China may attempt to "leverage state-linked companies to be able to enable their espionage operations", Mr Uren said.
> 
> 
> Those concerns were exacerbated by new laws introduced last year that required Chinese organisations assist in national intelligence efforts.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46368001


Thanks for your belated link.

Wherein your source is:

"Tom Uren, visiting fellow in the International Cyber Policy Centre at Australia's Strategic Policy Institute,"

Whose sponsors are:

*"Sponsors 
*

_ASPI highly values the generous support we receive from our Sponsors.
_
_     
_
*ICPC Sponsors*

_The ICPC gratefully acknowledges the generous support we receive from the following sponsors;
_
*Gold Sponsors
*

__
*Silver Sponsors*

_
_
_
_
__
__
_
_
_
_
__
*ASPI Supporters
*

_ASPI gratefully acknowledges the support received from our Corporate Supporters;
_
_
_
_  The opinions and recommendations in material published by ASPI are  intended to promote public debate and understanding of strategic and  defence issues, and reflect the views of the author(s) and not those of  the Australian Government or ASPI’s private sector sponsors"_

https://www.aspi.org.au/sponsors

Not a whiff of bought and paid for "opinion" eh. 

One wonders why the sponsors pay them?

 :rofl:

----------


## Cujo

Your point is?
How does this relate to a foreign government spying and stealing technology and installing god knows what on telecom infrastructure?
You are becoming increasingly desperate.

----------


## Cujo

> I didn't mention any law so put the straw man away, but law or not, the point remains: Microsoft, Apple, Intel, Google etc all spy on their customers for the US government


please provide a link to SOME sort of report backing this up. I doubt foreign governments use Google.


> ...as you are the one making the assertion, can you provide the link to Chinese law that says their private companies must spy for the government?
> 
> 
> ps


There are two in this thread alone.


> Your rage pm about Chairman Mao got me hard...


'Rage filled'? I titerally asked if you got you 50 cents (wu mao). For making that post.

----------


## foobar

> please provide a link to SOME sort of report backing this up. I doubt foreign governments use Google.There are two in this thread alone.


Thanks for confirming you know precisely nothing about this subject.

Still waiting for your link to the Chinese law which states private companies must spy for the government? ...you know just to make sure you didn't pull that out your ass while overdosing on coffee in front of Fox News.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thanks for confirming you know precisely nothing about this subject.
> 
> Still waiting for your link to the Chinese law which states private companies must spy for the government? ...you know just to make sure you didn't pull that out your ass while overdosing on coffee in front of Fox News.



Desperate little fuckers these two.

Here's a link to the law:

????????????_?????


Here's Article 7:






> Article 7　Any organization or citizen shall support, assist and cooperate with state intelligence work in accordance with the law, and keep the secrets of national intelligence work known to the public.
> 
> 
>     The State protects individuals and organizations that support, assist and cooperate with national intelligence work.



I guess googling "chinese national intelligence law 2019" was a bit too fucking difficult for you was it? Mind you, Winnie the Pooh did rather rush it through.

 :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> Thanks for confirming you know precisely nothing about this subject.
> 
> Still waiting for your link to the Chinese law which states private companies must spy for the government? ...you know just to make sure you didn't pull that out your ass while overdosing on coffee in front of Fox News.


Meanwhile give me a link to something to confirm your assertion that google and microsoft spy on behalf of the U.S. government.
The information about the law comes from two reputable sources. The BBC and the Guardian.

----------


## foobar

> There are certainly similarities, but there are differences too.


The differences are irrelevant if the effect to the end user is the same.

----------


## Cujo

> Thanks for confirming you know precisely nothing about this subject.


I never claimed to know anything about it, which is why I ask you to enlighten me.


> Still waiting for your link to the Chinese law which states private companies must spy for the government? ...


Try this.
https://www.lawfareblog.com/beijings...efense-offense


Or take your pick.

https://www.google.de/search?newwind...99.xyDxPpAzPJM

----------


## OhOh

> Here's Article 7:
> 
> 
> 
> Article 7　Any organization or citizen shall support, assist and  cooperate with state intelligence work in accordance with the law, and  keep the secrets of national intelligence work known to the public.
> 
> 
> The State protects individuals and organizations that support, assist and cooperate with national intelligence work.





> Desperate little fuckers these two.





> Here's a link to the law:
> 
> ????????????_?????


At last a source from a recognised government agency albeit in Chinese but as they say, from the horsesmouth, thank you.

Using my translation app here is the Chinese to English translation:

_"National Intelligence Law of the People's Republic

(Adopted at the 28th meeting of the Standing Committee of the 12th National People's Congress on June 27, 2017)

Article 7 Any organization or citizen shall support, assist and  cooperate with state intelligence work in accordance with the law, and  keep the secrets of national intelligence work known to the public. 

The State protects individuals and organizations that support, assist and cooperate with national intelligence work."

_Point one, it is a later version - 27/06/17 ('arry 1 - OhOh 0)

Point two it includes 'arrys second sentence. ('arry 2 - OhOh 0)

A resounding defeat for over hasty OhOh.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## foobar

..........

----------


## foobar

> Any organization or  citizen shall support, assist and cooperate with state intelligence work  in accordance with the law, and keep the secrets of national  intelligence work known to the public.
> 
> 
>     The State protects individuals and organizations that support, assist and cooperate with national intelligence work.


Right ...so the Chinese government policy is identical to every other government in the world.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> _The State protects individuals and organizations that support, assist and cooperate with national intelligence work."_


"And will do their best to get them out of a Canadian extradition".


 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Right ...so the Chinese government policy is identical to every other government in the world.


I would question your inability to be able to tell the difference between "law" and "policy", but I suppose someone who doesn't even know how to spell FUBAR is probably a tad limited in the first place.

 :bananaman:

----------


## HuangLao

Beware the Yellow Peril.
Always vigilant.

----------


## foobar

> I would question your inability to be able to tell the difference between "law" and "policy", but I suppose someone who doesn't even know how to spell FUBAR is probably a tad limited in the first place.


Who says I'm trying to spell an abbreviation? ...and you're supposed to work in IT ROFL!!!!  Be careful of being influenced by the posts of retards in the Brexit thread Harry.

Wait ...are you really saying it's not against the law for American companies to withhold or not report private customer information which is pertinent to matters of national security?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Who says I'm trying to spell an abbreviation? ...and you're supposed to work in IT ROFL!!!!  Be careful of being influenced by the posts of retards in the Brexit thread Harry.
> 
> Wait ...are you really saying it's not against the law for American companies to withhold or not report private customer information which is pertinent to matters of national security?



As has already been requested of you several times, please feel free to post the equivalent US law that says "_Any organization or citizen shall support, assist and cooperate with state intelligence work"_ or words to that effect.

While you're at it you can look up what FUBAR means.

 :bananaman:

----------


## foobar

> As has already been requested of you several times, please feel free to post the equivalent US law that says "_Any organization or citizen shall support, assist and cooperate with state intelligence work"_ or words to that effect.


Wait ...are you really saying it's not against the law for American  companies to withhold or not report private customer information which  is pertinent to matters of national security?

----------


## OhOh

Is this the real reason:

*Five Eyes Against Huawei*Washington has asked Ottawa to arrest Meng Wanzhou  and to extradite her. This young woman is the financial director and  daughter of the founder of Huawei, the Chinese Telecom Giant.  She was  arrested on 6 December in Canada.

The motive for the war undertaken by Washington against Huawei is deep-rooted and spurious are the justifications.


 The heart of the problem is that the Chinese firm uses a system of  encryption that prevents the NSA from intercepting its communications. A  number of governments and secret services in the non-Western world have  begun to equip themselves exclusively with Huawei materials, and are  doing so to protect the confidentiality of their communications.


 The covers/excuses for this war are theft of intellectual property or  in the alternative, trade with Iran and North Korea, and violating  rules of competition by benefitting from national subsidies.


 The Five Eyes is a system of electronic espionage by Australia,  Canada, the United States, New Zealand and the United Kingdom. They have  begun to exclude Huawei from their auctions.

Five Eyes Against Huawei

----------


## OhOh

> "And will do their best to get them out of a Canadian extradition".


If legally able to,why not?

As has been proven many countries governments try and protect their citizens, allegedly.

----------


## foobar

> While you're at it you can look up what FUBAR means.


Every man and his dog knows what FUBAR means, but it is entirely unrelated to my username, as you correctly point out the spelling _is_ different, so just more strawman bollocks from you. 

Do you only clean the offices of an IT department? ...because going on this thread and others, your IT knowledge could be written on the back of a postage stamp in crayon.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Wait ...are you really saying it's not against the law for American  companies to withhold or not report private customer information which  is pertinent to matters of national security?



If wanted to say that I would have said it, dickhead.

Can't you fucking read?

----------


## Cujo

> Is this the real reason:
> 
> *Five Eyes Against Huawei*Washington has asked Ottawa to arrest Meng Wanzhou  and to extradite her. This young woman is the financial director and  daughter of the founder of Huawei, the Chinese Telecom Giant.  She was  arrested on 6 December in Canada.
> 
> The motive for the war undertaken by Washington against Huawei is deep-rooted and spurious are the justifications.
> 
> 
>  The heart of the problem is that the Chinese firm uses a system of  encryption that prevents the NSA from intercepting its communications. A  number of governments and secret services in the non-Western world have  begun to equip themselves exclusively with Huawei materials, and are  doing so to protect the confidentiality of their communications.
> 
> ...


You lost me at 'this young woman'.  :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

Another possible reason:

_"It's waaaay cheaper to send an employee to China than to go through the  tortuous layoff process in CA!  I see Travel to China becoming a big  growth industry for CA employers!  Maybe I should pick up a few used  757's - Problem Solved Airlines!  Discount 10-packs of tickets on AMZN!"

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...l-travel-china_

----------


## harrybarracuda

Ohoh's post about Huawei's supposedly "unbreakable" encryption rather reminds me of Enigma.

The British kept it so secret during and after the war that they were able to convince the Commonwealth that they could use it for secure communications between themselves - while all along Blighty was listening to every word.

 :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

> Ohoh's post about Huawei's supposedly "unbreakable" encryption rather reminds me of Enigma.
> 
> The British kept it so secret during and after the war that they were able to convince the Commonwealth that they could use it for secure communications between themselves - while all along Blighty was listening to every word.


Not sure that would make any difference - the yanks will have the back door built in somewhere.

----------


## OhOh

> You lost me at 'this young woman'


It's all relative to one's perception of age.

----------


## Cujo

Ohoh quotes voltairnet and expects to be taken seriously FFS.

----------


## Cujo

> It's all relative to one's perception of age.


No, it's all relative to one's perception of propoganda.
That's the least of it with that pathetic piece of china daily propoganda.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Not sure that would make any difference - the yanks will have the back door built in somewhere.



Er.... the yanks will have the back door built into Chinese-made spying equipment will they?

You daft git.

 :bananaman:

----------


## pseudolus

> Er.... the yanks will have the back door built into Chinese-made spying equipment will they?
> 
> You daft git.


Probably - at some point there will be US, israeli etc soft or hard ware involved and at that point it's game over. Evern if it was only phones, they all run CIA seed funded Google Android running on them.

Thought you were an IT genius? Blimey. Try reading something rather than looking at pictures and guessing CNNHarry

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Probably - at some point there will be US, israeli etc soft or hard ware involved and at that point it's game over. Evern if it was only phones, they all run CIA seed funded Google Android running on them.



It's the shapeshifting lizard men again, isn't it?

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

The nips has had enough...





> Japanese telecoms giant Softbank is to remove Huawei equipment from its network, replacing it with 4G technology from the Chinese company's rivals.
> 
> 
> The telecoms company will turn to Nokia and Ericsson to supply its network infrastructure in place of Huawei, according to Japanese newspaper Nikkei.
> 
> The decision to replace the base station hardware comes amid mounting security concerns surrounding the Chinese firm, which US security services have claimed represents a spying threat.
> Softbank Corp, part of the tech giant Softbank Group, is the only telecoms operator in Japan that uses equipment from the Chinese supplier, which is considered to be better value than some rivals.


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...pionage-fears/

----------


## Norton

China retaliates in Huawei row by detaining two Canadians

https://news.sky.com/story/meng-wanz...rrest-11579351

Off we go.  Canucks the meat in the sandwich.  :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

fucking awesome, hostages on both sides, like a GoT episode  :rofl: 

Trump is really the best POTUS we ever had,

----------


## OhOh

*Telecom giant Huawei to spend $2b on cybersecurity over next 5 years*

                                 By Ma Si |               China Daily |             Updated: 2018-12-19 07:54                                           

 

     Four AI robots play football at the Huawei booth during an industry expo in Beijing. [Photo provided to China Daily]       _"Huawei Technologies Co Ltd said on Tuesday it would spend $2 billion  over the next five years on cybersecurity by recruiting more people and  upgrading laboratories, as the Chinese technology major seeks to ease  concerns about its telecom gear.
_
_The move came after Huawei has already secured more than 25  commercial contracts for 5G, or fifth-generation mobile communication  technology.
_
_"We have already shipped more than 10,000 base stations for 5G, which  demonstrates the trustworthiness of our company," said Hu Houkun,  rotating chairman of Huawei.
_
_Huawei is the world's largest maker of telecom equipment and the  world's second-largest smartphone vendor by shipments. The company said  on Tuesday that it expects revenue to exceed $100 billion in 2018, up  8.7 percent from last year. The comments came as Huawei is recently  facing concerns from foreign governments which have doubted the safety  of its products.
_
_"We will open a security transparency center in Brussels in the first  quarter of next year to ensure clients that our products are reliable,"  Hu said at a news conference in Dongguan, Guangdong province, adding  that no major cyber security incidents have ever happened at the  Shenzhen-based company for the past 30 years.
_
_The senior executive also said Japan and France have no formal ban on  Huawei's telecom gear, in response to media reports that the two  countries have expressed relevant concerns.
_
_The move came weeks after Meng Wanzhou, chief financial officer of  Huawei, was arrested in Canada at the request of the United States. Meng  was later released on bail._
_Hu on Tuesday highlighted that the company looks forward to a just conclusion of Meng's case._
_Huawei gained a 28 percent share of the global telecom equipment  market in the third quarter of 2018, up 4 percentage points since 2015,  market research company Dell'Oro Group said in its latest report.
_
_As countries around the world scramble to deploy large-scale 5G  networks, the global telecom equipment market for the superfast  technology will hit $11 billion by 2022, research agency IHS Markit  forecast, without disclosing the figure for this year._
_Xiang Ligang, CEO of telecoms industry website Cctime, said the  consumer electronics industry chain is so globalized, with companies  being highly interdependent._
_"Any possible harm to one company will have bad effects on others,"  Xiang said. According to him, it is unreasonable for foreign companies  to doubt the safety of Huawei just because it is a Chinese company.
_
_Huawei said its products and services are available in more than 170  countries and regions. It also has more than 13,000 suppliers around the  world, from Japan, the US and other countries."
_
Telecom giant Huawei to spend $2b on cybersecurity over next 5 years - Chinadaily.com.cn

         I am sure the countries  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  who have expressed concerns will sit down with the company and describe their concerns. To allow Huawei to focus their investment in the most appropriate areas.

An internal investment of  US$400,000 per year for 5 years, to improve it's already world-class/leader equipment, on a current annual revenues of US$100,000,000,000.

All to assist other countries regulators to in their "transparent" investigations.

The Chinese companies know how to attract buyers, to satisfy their concerns and to expand their companies global business. 

It  seems to be another win/win solution.

 :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

Now also the EU govt's are forced (by twisting their arms) to follow US example re Huawei...

----------


## OhOh

*US Pressures Germany To Ditch Huawei Over 'Security Concerns'*


_"__First it was Australia, New Zealand and Japan,  now the US is pressing the German government to refuse to use equipment  manufactured by Chinese telecom giant Huawei as Europe's largest  economy seeks to build out its 5G infrastructure.
__According to Bloomberg, a US delegation met on Friday with German Foreign Ministry officials in Berlin to talk about the security risks presented by Huawei's equipment, which the US says is vulnerable to spying. The meeting in Germany follows a report from late last month  claiming the US had launched an "extraordinary outreach campaign" to  warn its allies against using Huawei equipment (while its vulnerability  to Chinese spying has been cited as the reason to avoid Huawei, it's  also worth noting that the US and China are locked in a battle for who  will dominate the global 5G space...a battle that Huawei is currently  winning).

_
_Germany is set to hold an auction early next year to find a supplier  to help expand its 5G network. The Berlin meeting took place one day  after Deutsche Telekom said it would reexamine its decision to use  Huawei equipment.
_
_US officials are optimistic that their warnings are getting a  hearing, though any detailed talks are in early stages and no concrete  commitments have been made, according to one of the people.
_
_The US pressure on Germany underscores increased scrutiny of  Huawei as governments grapple with fears that the telecom-equipment  maker’s gear is an enabler for Chinese espionage. The Berlin  meeting took place a day after German carrier Deutsche Telekom AG said  it will re-evaluate its purchasing strategy on Huawei, an indication  that it may drop the Chinese company from its list of network suppliers.
__France is also reportedly considering further restrictions after  adding Huawei products to its "high alert" list. The US has already  passed a ban preventing government agencies from using anything made by  Huawei. But the telecoms equipment provider isn't taking these threats  to its business lying down.
_
_U.S. warnings over espionage are a delicate matter in Germany.  Revelations over the scale of the National Security Agency’s signals  intelligence, including reports of tapping Merkel’s mobile phone, are  still fresh in Berlin five years after they came to light.
_
_Huawei is pushing back against the accusations. The company’s  rotating chairman warned this week that blacklisting the Chinese company  without proof will hurt the industry and disrupt the emergence of new  wireless technology globally. Ken Hu, speaking at a Huawei manufacturing  base in Dongguan, cited "groundless speculation,"_ *in some of the first public comments since the shock arrest of the company’s chief financial officer.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...ud-intensifies
*
It's all the "highly likely" evidence which nobody is at liberty to make any factual claims public.  :Smile: 

Or of course and more than "highly likely", brown envelopes to ameristani politicians are at stake.

Some comments on another forum:

_"US can not compete with Chinese companies in technology such as 5G.  China is stealing 5G technology from US that doesn't exists lol."

__"Swap alleged china back doors for proven CISCO ones. "

"One must laugh at the sublime absurdity of this. USA has shown itself to be a spy on everything that moves, friend and foe alike._ _They even eavesdropped on the telephones of the German politicians!_ _Germany is in fact an occupied country. Time they grow a pair and tell USA to go forth and multiply."_

https://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/38273/intelligence/nsa-spying-german-officials.html

----------


## harrybarracuda

Ouch that's gotta hurt. My guess is the chinkies will be filling some large envelopes as we speak.




> An Indian telecom export body has requested National Security Advisor Ajit Doval to ban the purchase of equipment from Chinese companies like Huawei, ZTE and Fiberhome for government networks, claiming that they can pose a serious national security threat.
> 
> 
> "Ban the procurement of any Chinese telecom equipment in any government telecom network (centre or state), including power, rail, defence and PSUs. We believe that indigenous equipment makers already have the products, IPR as well as manufacturing capability and capacity to address these needs," Telecom Export Promotion Council (TEPC) Chairman Shyamal Ghosh said in a letter to Doval.
> 
> https://www.businesstoday.in/top-sto...ry/301778.html

----------


## OhOh

From an unbiased source?

_"An Indian telecom export body has requested National Security Advisor  Ajit Doval to ban the purchase of equipment from Chinese companies like  Huawei, ZTE and Fiberhome for government networks, claiming that they  can pose a serious national security threat.
__"Ban the procurement  of any Chinese telecom equipment in any government telecom network  (centre or state), including power, rail, defence and PSUs. We believe  that indigenous equipment makers already have the products, IPR as well  as manufacturing capability and capacity to address these needs,"  Telecom Export Promotion Council (TEPC) Chairman Shyamal Ghosh said in a  letter to Doval. 

_
*Also Read: MP CM Kamal Nath gives nod to farmer loan waiver up to Rs 2 lakh
*

_The TEPC has been set-up by the government to promote telecom export from India.

_
_Telecom  industry body COAI, however, said that the TEPC demand to impose  restrictions on Huawei and other Chinese firms is without any merit.

_
_"We  are also surprised to note that such allegations have been posed by  TEPC without any proof and background check," COAI said in a letter to  telecom secretary Aruna Sundararajan. 

_
_When contacted, Huawei said  it has not received any official communication and the statement issued  against it is not backed by any proof."


_Fair competition based on international laws and global rules and regulation, or illegal favouritism?

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's only a request. They'll buy or blackmail their way out of it in a corrupt shithole like that.

----------


## OhOh

Never been there so I wouldn't know.

----------


## OhOh

*Huawei's rotating chairman Ken Hu speaks to global media* 



       Ken Hu, Huawei's rotating chairman, is seen at 2018 Summer Davos World Economic Forum in Tianjin, Sept 18, 2018. [Photo/VCG] 

_"Huawei's rotating chairman Ken Hu, or Hu Houkun, held a media  roundtable with journalists from 14 international media organizations at  the company's new campus in Dongguan, South China's Guangdong province,  on Dec 18, sharing Huawei's business progress and future planning."
_
A little repetitive, but the same questions were asked which gave the chairman the opportunity to make his points.

Available here for interested souls:

Huawei's rotating chairman Ken Hu speaks to global media - Chinadaily.com.cn

----------


## pseudolus

I think this is a lovely app. Well done Rinky Tinks.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Chinky tealeaves take every chance they can get... 

https://beta.scmp.com/news/world/uni...arged-stealing

----------


## OhOh

^

_" The files had been deleted from the flash drive the day before Tan resigned, the affidavit said."_

Clearing his desk and drives. What else could he do? 

How was he to know the ameristanis have software to recreate them? 

It's "highly likely" he didn't. :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> 
> _" The files had been deleted from the flash drive the day before Tan resigned, the affidavit said."_
> 
> Clearing his desk and drives. What else could he do? 
> 
> How was he to know the ameristanis have software to recreate them? 
> 
> It's "highly likely" he didn't.


Don't be a stupid twat. Even Hillary knows how to wipe a drive.

 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

> Even Hillary knows how to wipe a drive.


Possibly an ameristani "wipe" is different than one administered using a Han handkerchief.

----------


## baldrick

or you could use the curtians  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Don't be a stupid twat. Even Hillary knows how to wipe a drive.


don't be ridiculous harry,

she couldn't wipe an email, I doubt she could even wipe the goo on her husband cock

----------


## OhOh

Another story from, as some believe, a "trusted purveyor of truth".

Snippets;

*Exclusive: New documents link Huawei to suspected front companies in Iran, Syria*


_"LONDON/HONG KONG (Reuters) - The U.S. case against the chief financial  officer of Chinas Huawei Technologies, who was arrested in Canada last  month, centers on the companys suspected ties to two obscure companies.  One is a telecom equipment seller that operated in Tehran; the other is  that firms owner, a holding company registered in Mauritius. 

The documents reveal that a high-level Huawei executive appears to have  been appointed Skycoms Iran manager. They also show that at least three  Chinese-named individuals had signing rights for both Huawei and Skycom  bank accounts in Iran. Reuters also discovered that a Middle Eastern  lawyer said Huawei conducted operations in Syria through Canicula.

The previously unreported ties between Huawei and the two companies could bear on .........

Huawei, U.S. authorities assert, ......

As a result of the deception,_ _U.S. authorities say,"_

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-iran-exclusive/exclusive-new-documents-link-huawei-to-suspected-front-companies-in-iran-syria-idUSKCN1P21MH


One wonders why many continue to believe anything originating from the mouths of any of the numerous ameristani "authorities".

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Another story from, as some believe, a "trusted purveyor of truth".
> 
> Snippets;
> 
> *Exclusive: New documents link Huawei to suspected front companies in Iran, Syria*
> 
> 
> _"LONDON/HONG KONG (Reuters) - The U.S. case against the chief financial  officer of China’s Huawei Technologies, who was arrested in Canada last  month, centers on the company’s suspected ties to two obscure companies.  One is a telecom equipment seller that operated in Tehran; the other is  that firm’s owner, a holding company registered in Mauritius. 
> 
> ...


Well since the case is being tried in a Canadistani court, it doesn't really matter what you think of the American opinion, does it, you stupid boy?

----------


## pseudolus

Reckon it is all part of the Apple scam to drop their share price by $100.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Reckon it is all part of the Apple scam to drop their share price by $100.


No doubt working with Samsung.

----------


## pseudolus

Doubt it. Samsung is a mafia family gone legit and can do their own dirty work.

----------


## OhOh

*Merkel sets out condition for Huawei's participation in 5G network*


_"__TOKYO (Reuters) - German Chancellor Angela Merkel said on Tuesday  Germany needs guarantees that Chinas Huawei Technologies will not hand  over data to the Chinese state before the telecoms equipment supplier  can participate in building its 5G network. 
_
_Merkel, on  a visit to Japan, said that due to security concerns, it was important  to speak to the Chinese government so the company doesnt just simply  hand the data to the state. 
_
_She told students in a  discussion at Keio University that security was important if firms  wanted to work in Germany and it must be made clear that the Chinese  state cannot access all the data in Chinese products.
_
_Huawei  faces international scrutiny over its ties with the Chinese government  and suspicion that Beijing could use Huaweis technology for spying,  which the company denies. 
_
_The German government has yet to reach a  common stance on whether to follow other countries in excluding Huawei  from its market on national security grounds. "

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-h...-idUSKCN1PU0GZ
_

Presumably all other possible suppliers will be asked to provide a similar "guarantee"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  regarding handing over data to any government official or agency. Such a simple request and no doubt all will sign one. 

Possibly the 5 eyes will cover each others backs and only supply data for the other 4, as they do currently for other data.

Note that the countries that have excluded Huawei have not asked any suppliers for a similar "guarantee", publicly.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Cujo

They'll agree then just do it anyway.

----------


## OhOh

> They'll agree then just do it anyway.


Including the countries who have previously banned one supplier recently? Are those countrie data files more revealing than the Germans or their accusations just the same and hence political fantasy/illegal commercial actions?

Does The LORD have something on German chancellor Merkel?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Including the countries who have previously banned one supplier recently? Are those countrie data files more revealing than the Germans or their accusations just the same and hence political fantasy/illegal commercial actions?
> 
> Does The LORD have something on German chancellor Merkel?


No-one should be giving any data to the chinkies unless they know what it is and what it's for.

Just common sense.

And you can't trust them *not* to do it, so it's better to just not let them install their filthy spying equipment in your country in the first place.

----------


## OhOh

> And you can't trust them *not* to do it, so it's better to just not let them install their filthy spying equipment in your country in the first place.


You are naively believing the other suppliers are clean, only one bad apple eh.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You are naively believing the other suppliers are clean, only one bad apple eh.


No I'm not, all the chinkies companies are at it because the law says they have to.

----------


## OhOh

> because the law says they have to.


The others of course do it illegally then.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Try looking at Cisco's conditions of sales. Already posted here on this forum, but you obviously missed that fact.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The others of course do it illegally then. 
> 
> Try looking at Cisco's conditions of sales. Already posted here on this forum, but you obviously missed that fact.


Three words, dumbass.

CHINESE STATE LAW.

----------


## OhOh

> CHINESE STATE LAW.


Here is a list of Chinese "Laws"

HOME >>  ARCHIVE >>              LAWS & REGULATIONS



 Labour Law of the People’s Republic of China  Labor Contract Law of the People’s Republic of China  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Labor-dispute Mediation and Arbitration  Compulsory Education Law of the People’s Republic of China  Price Law of the People’s Republic of China  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Promotion of Employment  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Work Safety  Notarization Law of the People’s Republic of China  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Prevention and Control of Occupational Diseases  Emergency Response Law of the People’s Republic of China  Patent Law of the People’s Republic of China  Renewable Energy Law of the People’s Republic of China  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Public Servants  



 Law of the People’s Republic of China on the Control of the Exit and Entry of Citizens  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Lawyers  Frontier Health and Quarantine Law of the People’s Republic of China  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Prevention and Control of Water Pollution  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Progress of Science and Technology  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Urban and Rural Planning  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Safety in Mines  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Animal Epidemic Prevention  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Protection of Cultural Relics  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Penalties for Administration of Public Security  



 Exit and Entry Administration Law of the People’s Republic of China  Regulations of the People’s Republic of China on Administration of the Entry and Exit of Foreigners  Passport Law of the People’s Republic of China  Law of the people’s Republic of China on Chinese-Foreign Contractual Joint Ventures  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Chinese-Foreign Equity Joint Ventures  Tort Law of the People’s Republic of China  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Import and Export Commodity Inspection  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Foreign-Capital Enterprises  Trademark Law of the People’s Republic of China  Arbitration Law of the People’s Republic of China  Law on Protection of Cultural Relics  Law of the People’s Republic of China on Prevention of Juvenile Delinquency  


http://english.gov.cn/archive/lawsregulations/

I don't suppose you have a link to your: "CHINESE STATE LAW."?

Here is something you may or may not be referring to:

Law of the People's Republic of China on Guarding State Secrets

Here is a list of "secrets"the law refers to :

_"CHAPTER II SCOPES AND CATEGORIES OF STATE SECRETS 

__Article 8. In accordance with the provisions of Article 2 of this Law, state secrets shall include the following:

_
_    (1) secrets concerning major policy decisions on state affairs;
_
_    (2) secrets in the building of national defence and in the activities of the armed forces;
_
_    (3) secrets in diplomatic activities and in activities related to  foreign countries as well as secrets to be maintained as commitments to  foreign countries;
_
_    (4) secrets in national economic and social development;
_
_    (5) secrets concerning science and technology;
_
_    (6) secrets concerning activities for safeguarding state security and the investigation of criminal offences; and
_
_    (7) other matters that are classified as state secrets by the state secret-guarding department.
_
_    Matters that do not conform with the provisions of Article 2 of this Law shall not be state secrets.
_
_    Secrets of political parties that conform with the provisions of Article 2 of this Law shall be state secrets."_


https://www.cecc.gov/resources/legal-provisions/1989-law-on-guarding-state-secrets-chinese-and-english-text




I would presume most countries have such "secrecy laws" regarding their own Government workings.  :Smile: 

This Law may of course been incorporated into one of the official laws listed above.

----------


## harrybarracuda

You're getting boring now.

I posted the exact clause weeks ago.

Stop being so fucking dull.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Obo, you missed the law on freedom of the press and freedom of speech. 
They're probably hiding under "one country 2 systems". Or individual human rights or even possibly Presidential term limits.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Obo, you missed the law on freedom of the press and freedom of speech. 
> They're probably hiding under "one country 2 systems". Or individual human rights or even possibly Presidential term limits.


I think HoHo need "re-educating".

----------


## OhOh

> freedom of the press and freedom of speech.


Pray tell which countries you believe have such "freedoms"?

----------


## OhOh

> They're probably hiding under "one country 2 systems".


That solution appeared to be quite acceptable to the UK government when Hong Kong's return to China was agreed. Was some mistake allowed?Has every ameristani President since WWII also been hood winked?

----------


## OhOh

> Or individual human rights or even possibly Presidential term limits.


Human rights, sure. Whose bench mark shall all  follow?

Presidential term limits, ha. Every country decides it's own constitution or are you offering to suggest which is the "preferred"system?




> I think HoHo need "re-educating".


Being banned by fartbuck, twatty, lingous ..... is sufficient punishment thanks.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I think HoHo needs to learn how to read what he's quoting and stop rambling like a drunk on meth.

 :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

All the bickering made my choice: Bought yesterday one Huawei...

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Pray tell which countries you believe have such "freedoms"?


Typical of the sycophantic cino russian apologist. Answer a question with a question or deflect the issue by suggesting some country is worse. 
I will accept from your answer then you think someone can freely criticise the president of china and suggest malfeasance with no consequences as the press regularly does with Trump. Of course the only people that would swallow that shite would be you klondick and possibly foobar.
Here are the ratings of press freedom.You'll be pleased no doubt that china was rated as high as 5th last (176th out of 180) ahead of such liberal democracies as Syrria, Turkmenistan, Eritrea and North Korea. No doubt an "Ameristani" plot.

https://rsf.org/en/ranking_table

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Typical of the sycophantic cino russian apologist. Answer a question with a question or deflect the issue by suggesting some country is worse. 
> I will accept from your answer then you think someone can freely criticise the president of china and suggest malfeasance with no consequences as the press regularly does with Trump. Of course the only people that would swallow that shite would be you klondick and possibly foobar.
> Here are the ratings of press freedom.You'll be pleased no doubt that china was rated as high as 5th last (176th out of 180) ahead of such liberal democracies as Syrria, Turkmenistan, Eritrea and North Korea. No doubt an "Ameristani" plot.
> 
> https://rsf.org/en/ranking_table


But HoHo thinks Chinastan does have press freedom, since he is allowed to post as much stupid chinky state propaganda as he likes without consequence

----------


## OhOh

> Typical of the sycophantic *cino* russian  apologist. Answer a question with a question or deflect the issue by  suggesting some country is worse.


I am not the person who continually derides "World News" depending on it's origins. That is yours, MKs and 'arrys immature world.





> as the press regularly does with Trump. Of course the only people that would swallow that shite would be you klondick and possibly foobar.


I am surprised you believe that there are no consequences in ameristan if one publishes an article which goes against the ameristan "accepted norms". But carry on in your fantasy.

With regards to accepting other countries leaders words as gospel, you may be surprised that I review their public statements and more importantly their delivered accomplishments. Then decide.

I understand ameristanis are not interested in deliverables, just unsubstantiated, hints, of what a future. may arrive, if, what their according to 'arry, unelected mouthpieces, twat hourly  eventually in some unicorn future world, possibly deliver. Their inability to remember the previous twat, issued an hour/day/week ago, has been wiped from memory and has no meaning.

I hope that clarifies my position on a sources legitimacy. 





> he is allowed to post as much stupid chinky state propaganda as he likes without consequence


If this site's owners/mods inform me my posts are not worthy or delete them, they will obviously not appear here. In my opinion it will show an action which diminishes it's stated objectives.   In this thread, "World News".

You may however believe that only, "World News", from selected sites is true. Which is your own right and I only point to discrepancies when I can be bothered. 

 :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

*Snowflake warning this is from a site unapproved by HC and 'arry. 

Huawei representative rebukes US ambassador's accusation, defends integrity and safety* 


BRUSSELS - In one of the strongest public remarks ever, a senior  representative of China's tech company Huawei on Thursday night rebutted  fear-mongering against the company.

  In a ballroom in Brussels packed with well over 100 guests, mostly  Europeans, Huawei's envoy to the European Union institutions launched  into a robust defense of the Chinese technology giant.

  "Recently, Huawei has been under constant attack by some countries  and politicians. We are shocked, or sometimes feel amused, by those  ungrounded and senseless allegations," said Abraham Liu, Huawei's  vice-president for the European region and chief representative to the  EU institutions.

  "For example, yesterday, the US ambassador to the European Union, Mr  (Gordon) Sondland, said (that) someone in Beijing (could) remotely run a  certain car off the road on 5G network and kill the person that's in  it. This is an insult to people's intelligence, let alone the  technological experts across the world," Liu said.

  "Excluding Huawei from the market doesn't mean the network is safe.  For example, since Huawei's equipment is not used in the US networks, is  the US having the most secure network? The answer is no," Liu said.

  The company has an excellent cyber security record, Liu said, with  its devices being approved by strict reviews by multiple regulators and  operators.

  Huawei's partners in Europe include big-name telecoms operators such  as Deutsche Telekom, British Telecom, Vodafone, Orange, Proximus and  others.
  These partners "have publicly endorsed their trust in Huawei. I applaud these sensible approaches," Liu said.

  "Cyber security should remain a technical issue, instead of an  ideological issue. Because technical issues can always be resolved  through the right solutions, while an ideological issue can not," he  said.

  Certain Western governments and media outlets have consistently cast  doubt over Huawei's ownership and governance. Liu made it crystal clear  that "Huawei is a 100 percent employee-owned private enterprise," adding  that "if we want to pursue our commercial success, we must follow our  own business ethics. We have never harmed the interests of any customer  or nation."
  Huawei has more than 12,000 employees in Europe, over 70 percent of  whom are hired locally, Liu said. In 2018, the company procured goods  and services worth $6.3 billion from Europe.
  "For Huawei, Europe has become our second home," he said, adding that  "our success is Europe's success. Our loss would be Europe's loss."

  "We are always willing to accept the supervision and suggestions of  all European governments, customers and partners. Although Huawei has  never had any serious cyber security incidents in the past, there is  still room for improvement with our software engineering capabilities  for example," Liu said.

  Huawei has put forward an enhancement program to strengthen software  engineering which will allocate $2 billion within the five coming years.  In addition, the company will open a cyber security center in Brussels  next month.

  Huawei hopes to demonstrate a more transparent way that "we are part of the solution, not part of the problem," Liu said.

  "In the past 18 years, Huawei has been bringing the latest  technologies, investment, research and development, partnership as well  as healthy competition to Europe," he said.

  "There is a famous saying that 'I never knew an early-rising,  hardworking, prudent, and strictly honest man who complained of bad  luck.' In Huawei, we believe the same. Complaints will not solve the  issue. By working closely with our European partners, we are creating a  better future for all of us," Liu said at the end of his speech, to a  round of applause from the audience.

Huawei representative rebukes US ambassador's accusation, defends integrity and safety - Chinadaily.com.cn


Unlike many western news sites the following are publicly acknowledged:

1. The date of the speech
2. The location of the speech
3. The name of the speaker
4. The position of the speaker
5. The fact that the speaker is speaking authoritatively on the subject.
6. The speaker confirms facts that are easily, if one desired,  to refute.

In other words, clarity, not redacted or not to be demolished as "misspoken" words sequentially.

Unlike many of their own approved "World News"sources.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> "Excluding Huawei from the market doesn't mean the network is safe. For example, since Huawei's equipment is not used in the US networks, is the US having the most secure network? The answer is no," Liu said.


No, but it means it's secure from the thieving chinky bastards innit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> In other words, clarity, not redacted or not to be demolished as "misspoken" words sequentially.
> 
> Unlike many of their own approved "World News"sources.


So HoHo would have us believe that the chinkies aren't lying bastards.

You gullible fucking sycophant.

 :rofl:

----------


## PlanK

> I understand ameristanis are not interested in deliverables, just unsubstantiated, hints, of what a future. may arrive, if, what their according to 'arry, unelected mouthpieces, twat hourly eventually in some unicorn future world, possibly deliver. Their inability to remember the previous twat, issued an hour/day/week ago, has been wiped from memory and has no meaning.




WTF?
Are you channeling Bsnub after he's knocked off two bottles of vodka?


FFS, pull yourself together man.
 :Slap:

----------


## Hugh Cow

OHOH
"I am surprised you believe that there are no consequences in ameristan if one publishes an article which goes against the ameristan "accepted norms". But carry on in your fantasy."

You really are a repetitious Tit and have only proved my point. Instead of answering my question about a free press in China you again mentioned The American Press. Do you really think something like "Watergate" would have ever seen the light of day in China? 
I am unsure of your objective in writing many of these posts. I assume it is to present a contrarian view to a western view of politics and certainly nothing wrong with that, in fact very neccessary to have a diverse range of positions on any subject in this Orwellian world. Laudable, but totally pointless if no one takes you seriously and either ignores you or laughs at you. 
Your constant obfusgation and strawman arguments especially your obsession with comparisons to the U.S. instead of directly answering a question, does not encourage people to take your views seriously. You have become boring with this obsession. We get it, the U.S. has done a lot wrong. Churchills famously said, "Americans will always do the right thing, only after they've tried everything else", often rings true. (Afghanistan Iraq and Vietnam come to mind.)
 I would think (just my guess) that most here would think you are a myopic nutter at the very least, or just another chinese/russian troll. 
ATM you have little credibility and your posts only result in a 3 way back slapping contest (everyone knows who the other two are), whilst everyone else treats you like the old uncle with Alzheimers who constantly exposes himself.
Be more objective and you may have people take you seriously, or remain the old uncle and the but of jokes. Your choice.

----------


## OhOh

Thank you for your reply.




> Instead of answering my question about a free press in China


I am not the person constantly, day in day out, placing accusations against a particular country. Usually from poorly substantiated, hearsay, unnamed, unattributable nobodies/sources.  I rebut accusations that any one particular country do not have , in this instance,  "a free press". I am under no illusions regarding the "freedom" of any press. My posts on particular subjects, for example post #181,    illustrate, IMHO, a well sourced authoritative article. The publisher is immaterial, it is the article that is important.

 However some believe some countries actually have such privileges where any evidence is, slim, to say the least.




> I assume it is to present a contrarian view to a western view of politics and certainly nothing wrong with that, in fact very neccessary to have a diverse range of positions on any subject in this Orwellian world


Correct. As I have posted previously. I decided, once I had absorbed the flavour of the site, to add some input from Asian sources. To add another dimension to threads. Some may say obsessively, others a welcome necessity. Whether one believes every article I leave to others to decide. Many articles illustrate, possibly newly to some, that accepted stereotypes and prejudices may no longer be true.




> whilst everyone else treats you like the old uncle with Alzheimers


A role I play, yes, when appropriate.




> may have people take you seriously


I doubt they even get that far. Generally infantile personality jibes. Polite discussion is beyond many.

----------


## Klondyke

Seeing everywhere the hastened turmoil after what hardly can be called a "warning", shouldn't the thread name be changed to: "US twisting arms of allies to ditch..."?

----------


## lom

> Seeing everywhere the hastened turmoil after what hardly can be called a "warning", shouldn't the thread name be changed to: "US twisting arms of allies to ditch..."?


Better name is "Everything is wrong in China therefore Huawei must be guilty of espionage"

Wtf has lack of free press and human rights to do with Huawei?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am not the person constantly, day in day out, placing accusations against a particular country.


Translation: "I am the person constantly, day in day out, posting pro-Putin or Pro-Chinky state propaganda, while refusing to accept the veracity of *anything* remotely critical of those two, and while posting any anti-American bullshit I can find, regardless of how absurd the source".

----------


## harrybarracuda

U.S. President Donald Trump is preparing to ban Chinese telecoms giant Huawei from selling its equipment to U.S. wireless carriers, sources told Politico.

Trump is expected to sign an executive order banning Chinese telecoms equipment from U.S. wireless networks as early as this week or, at the latest, by the end of this month.

"There's a big push to get it out before MWC (Barcelona)," said an industry source familiar with the matter. The event is scheduled to be held from Feb. 25 to 28.

By pre-empting the world's largest exhibition for the mobile industry, the White House plans to send a signal that future contracts for new technology must prioritize cyber security.

The move will likely worsen the Trump administration's already tense relations with Beijing.

The order would have a profound impact on the future of Huawei and ZTE, the two Chinese companies accused by the U.S. government and others of posing national security risks.

This comes after a report that the U.S. State Department is discouraging European countries from using equipment made by Huawei in their 5G rollouts.

Meanwhile, the University of California, Berkeley, has decided to halt a new research project with Huawei.

The school announced on Jan. 30 that it banned new funding or gifts by Huawei or any of its affiliates "after careful internal review and consultation with peer institutions" because of the "serious allegations" in the U.S. Justice Department's 13-count indictment.

"U.C. Berkeley holds its research partners to the highest possible standards of corporate conduct, and the severity of these accusations raises questions and concerns that only our judicial system can address," Randy Howard Katz, the school's vice chancellor for research, said in a letter to its deans and other senior directors.

Last month, Oxford University also said it would forgo further funding from Huawei in "light of public concerns raised in recent months surrounding U.K. partnerships with Huawei."

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/tech/2019/02/133_263386.html

----------


## foobar

The real reason the US hates Huawei:

----------


## Cujo

> The real reason the US hates Huawei:


Nonsense.
Sales of Huawei phones aren't restricted.

----------


## sabang

Fact is, Huawei is the world leader in 5G mobile technology. The revenue growth speaks for itself. It seems hypocritical for the notoriously spooky USA to use bullying tactics against a private Chinese corporation because they might be spying for the Chinese government. Few details have been supplied as far as I know beyond alleged 'close links' with the Chinese government (Big Pharma/ Tech/ Oil anyone?).

Those countries, ie the usual suspects, that allow themselves to be browbeaten into boycotting Huawei & other Chinese goods will only succeed in costing their citizens and corporate sector billions of dollars. Already, an Australian network provider called TPG has pulled out of 5G bidding, because of the Australian governments predictable kowtowing to US geopolitics and resultant boycott of world leading Huawei equipment. My next mobile phone will be a Huawei.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Fact is, Huawei is the world leader in 5G mobile technology. The revenue growth speaks for itself. It seems hypocritical for the notoriously spooky USA to use bullying tactics against a private Chinese corporation because they might be spying for the Chinese government. Few details have been supplied as far as I know beyond alleged 'close links' with the Chinese government (Big Pharma/ Tech/ Oil anyone?).
> 
> Those countries, ie the usual suspects, that allow themselves to be browbeaten into boycotting Huawei & other Chinese goods will only succeed in costing their citizens and corporate sector billions of dollars. Already, an Australian network provider called TPG has pulled out of 5G bidding, because of the Australian governments predictable kowtowing to US geopolitics and resultant boycott of world leading Huawei equipment. My next mobile phone will be a Huawei.


It is quite possible that Huawei are correct and do not suffer from Chinese govt interference. Probably due to the govts vast overreach in China we will never know. We do know that the rise of China has seen China taking an increasingly military stance in the South China sea ignoring Unclos decisions and threatening possible military action against Taiwan. These actions make other countries wary of Chinese intentions. It is a totalitarian state that jails dissadents regularly. China's rise to some degree was based on American corporate greed as they licked their lips over a billion potential consumers but the Chinese beat them at their own game. America to some extent is now reaping what it has sowed.
 Blatant Chinese hacking and stealing of intellectual property shows that it is not to be trusted and its military chest beating worries many of its neighbours. At least in the USA there is some break on the Presidency in the constitution, although there are many dirty deeds carried out by the USA in the past. 
 In China xi can make it up as he goes along and that is a concern. Increasing Chinese exports increases China's military and financial power. We have seen some of those results in Sri lanka and other countries who have accepted loans from China and found the sting in the tail. IMO any totalitarian dictatorship which can jail anyone at will (and does) should be treated with extreme caution. China has already got the west to bow over Taiwan. The question is what will they target next, as they increasingly view a weakened west with distain.

----------


## PlanK

*Huawei sales director nicked in Poland on suspicion of 'spying'* *Former Polish security agency exec also under arrest*https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/0...al_for_spying/


Not the best look for Huawei.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It is quite possible that Huawei are correct and do not suffer from Chinese govt interference.


It's not possible. It's the law. They have no choice.

That and it being set up by a Chinese military officer and all...




> At the heart of the Huawei case is the rise of China's "military-civilian integration," and the U.S. government's instinctive reservations over it.
> 
> Military-civilian integration is a strategy designed to increase China's national power by mobilizing and incorporating all advanced technologies held by the PLA, the national government as well as state-run and _private companies._
> 
> The strategy is spearheaded by Xi, who simultaneously serves as the top official of the Chinese military, the Chinese Communist Party and the state. It has been pursued in tandem with a bold organizational reform of the military.
> 
> There was a major turning point in 2017, when Xi established the Central Commission for Integrated Military and Civilian Development as a new body to promote military-civilian integration under the oversight of the Communist Party's Central Committee. 
> 
> China will "deepen reform of defense-related science, technology, and industry" and "achieve greater military-civilian integration," Xi said at the Communist Party's 19th national congress in October 2017.
> ...

----------


## Dragonfly

> It's not possible. It's the law. They have no choice.
> 
> That and it being set up by a Chinese military officer and all...


and you think it's not law and those GAFA have any choice in sharing personal information and providing infrastructure to US spy agencies?

it's no secret that the focus of certain US government agencies is to sabotage foreign competition, may it be from allies or former enemies. They have been targeting firms in the EU, like Airbus, BNP, SocGen, Sanogy etc...

this is taking a dangerous turn,

----------


## harrybarracuda

Meanwhile the arrogant thieving bastards make it legal for them to arbitrarily snoop on any foreign companies operations. And they wonder why everyone but our resident snivelling sycophants think they are a bunch of c u n t s.




> Security experts have warned foreign firms operating in China that new laws may give the authorities more power to spy on and censor them.'
> 
> 
> Issued in November last year were updates to the country’s infamous 2017 Cybersecurity Law, dubbed: Regulations on Internet Security Supervision and Inspection by Public Security Organs.
> 
> 
> They give the Ministry of Public Security (MPS) sweeping new powers to conduct remote pen testing and on-site inspections of any company with five or more internet-connected computers, which means virtually every foreign firm operating in the country today, according to Recorded Future.
> 
> The MPS is allowed to copy user information and check for vulnerabilities, if necessary using third-party “cybersecurity service agencies” ***** to help them — which will increase the risk of vulnerability discovery and data leaks, the vendor argued.
> ...


**** Government spooks.*

----------


## Cujo

So they expect any company operating in China to make their entire international operation open to inspection by the Chinese government.
They really are pushing the boundaries. 
Anyone who's spent time in China will know what control freaks they are .

----------


## Cujo

> Meanwhile the arrogant thieving bastards make it legal for them to arbitrarily snoop on any foreign companies operations. And they wonder why everyone but our resident snivelling sycophants think they are a bunch of c u n t s.
> 
> 
> 
> **** Government spooks.*


Great link thanks.

----------


## foobar

> Microsoft handed the NSA access to encrypted messages:
> 
>  Secret files show scale of Silicon Valley co-operation on Prism
>  Outlook.com encryption unlocked even before official launch
>  Skype worked to enable Prism collection of video calls
>  Company says it is legally compelled to comply
> 
> 
>  Skype worked with intelligence agencies last year to allow Prism to collect video and audio conversations. Photograph: Patrick Sinkel/AP
> ...


......

----------


## foobar

^



> _In a joint statement, Shawn Turner, spokesman for the director of  National Intelligence, and Judith Emmel, spokeswoman for the NSA, said:_*The articles describe court-ordered surveillance – and a US company's  efforts to comply with these legally mandated requirements.
> *


^Yes, that's right folks, straight from the horses mouth: ...US companies are legally obliged to spy on their customers on behalf of the NSA.

----------


## Cujo

What's all that got to do with the subject of this thread, Huawei?

----------


## Cujo

> ^
> 
> 
> ^Yes, that's right folks, straight from the horses mouth: ...US companies are legally obliged to spy on their customers on behalf of the NSA.


So you accept that Huawei are obliged to spy on their customers for the Chinese government.

----------


## foobar

> So you accept that Huawei are obliged to spy on their customers for the Chinese government.


Strawman....yawn!

----------


## foobar

> What's all that got to do with the subject of this thread, Huawei?


The thread is about technology manufacturers being coerced into spying on their customers on behalf of the government.


Let me know if you need any further help using the internet....

----------


## Cujo

> The thread is about technology manufacturers being coerced into spying on their customers on behalf of the government.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need any further help using the internet....


Please check the thread topic. It's quite clear and quite specific. 
Let me know if you need help with your learning disorders.

----------


## foobar

> Please check the thread topic. It's quite clear and quite specific.


What are the first two words of the thread topic title?

If the topic title was "Ted Bundy warns women about serial killers", are we only allowed to discuss the danger serial killers pose to women or what women might do to protect themselves etc ....would it really be off topic to point out the warning is coming from none other than Ted Bundy?  Or should we just rush blindly in a panic, possibly foaming at the mouth, to adopt Ted's advice?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What's all that got to do with the subject of this thread, Huawei?


The feeble-minded idiot is trying to compare this with the chinkies making it *mandatory* for companies to spy for the Chinese government, even though his own article spells out the difference:




> The articles describe *court-ordered surveillance*  and a US company's efforts to comply with these legally mandated requirements. The US operates its programs under *a strict oversight regime, with careful monitoring by the courts, Congress and the Director of National Intelligence.*


This because he's desperately struggling to try and compare a Western democracy with an authoritarian oligarchy that has just decided its police can go spying on any company, any time, without any oversight whatsoever.

He really is a dim fucker.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So they expect any company operating in China to make their entire international operation open to inspection by the Chinese government.
> They really are pushing the boundaries. 
> Anyone who's spent time in China will know what control freaks they are .


No they are being subtle about it. They're basically saying they are legally allowed to hack foreign companies and steal whatever they like under the guise of "penetration testing".

Fucking arseholes.

----------


## foobar

> This because he's desperately struggling to try and compare a Western democracy with one that has just* decided its police can go spying on any company, any time, without any oversight whatsoever.*



_PRISM is a code name for a program under which the United States National Security Agency (NSA) collects internet communications from various U.S. internet companies. The program is also known by the SIGAD US-984XN. PRISM collects stored internet communications based on demands made to internet companies such as Google LLC under Section 702 of the FISA Amendments Act of 2008 to turn over any data that match court-approved search terms. The NSA can use these PRISM requests to target communications that were encrypted when they traveled across the internet backbone, to focus on stored data that telecommunication filtering systems discarded earlier, and to get data that is easier to handle, among other things.

PRISM began in 2007 in the wake of the passage of the Protect America Act under the Bush Administration. The program is operated under the supervision of the U.S. Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court (FISA Court, or FISC) pursuant to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA). Its existence was leaked six years later by NSA contractor Edward Snowden, who warned that the extent of mass data collection was far greater than the public knew and included what he characterized as "dangerous" and "criminal" activities. The disclosures were published by The Guardian and The Washington Post on June 6, 2013. Subsequent documents have demonstrated a financial arrangement between the NSA's Special Source Operations division (SSO) and PRISM partners in the millions of dollars.

Documents indicate that PRISM is "the number one source of raw intelligence used for NSA analytic reports", and it accounts for 91% of the NSA's internet traffic acquired under FISA section 702 authority." The leaked information came to light one day after the revelation that the FISA Court had been ordering a subsidiary of telecommunications company Verizon Communications to turn over to the NSA logs tracking all of its customers' telephone calls.

U.S. government officials have disputed some aspects of the Guardian and Washington Post stories and have defended the program by asserting it cannot be used on domestic targets without a warrant, that it has helped to prevent acts of terrorism, and that it receives independent oversight from the federal government's executive, judicial and legislative branches. On June 19, 2013, U.S. President Barack Obama, during a visit to Germany, stated that the NSA's data gathering practices constitute "a circumscribed, narrow system directed at us being able to protect our people."_ 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRISM_...lance_program)





> This because he's desperately struggling to try and compare a Western democracy.... [/B]


Don't ask Lord Haw Haw why ex-NSA employee Edward Snowden is being forced to live out the rest of his days in Russia for simply blowing the whistle on the criminal behaviour of said western democracy or even ask him why a journalist has been hiding in the Ecuadorian Embassy in London for 7 years because this great bastion of western democracy wants to extradite him for prosecution simply because he reported war crimes, namely the mass murder of civilians in Iraq....

----------


## harrybarracuda

Which bit of "court-approved" are struggling with, fucknuts.

You keep posting it but you sure as shit ain't getting it.

And now you go off waffling about Ed Snowden when you haven't actually got a fucking clue what he did and why it was illegal.

As for the blonde rapist, he worked with the Russians to leak hacked data, so he's nothing more than a common fucking criminal as well.

You really are a dopey fucker.

----------


## Cujo

Foobar's really earning his 5 mao a post on this thread.

----------


## OhOh

One wonders what these companies have to hide? Are they all doing evil things on their networks in China? Or do they see themselves as "exceptional" and hence  above Chinese laws? 

Some,around the world view compliance with "exceptional" laws is the price of doing business with profitable regimes.

As for them ensuring no links exist between their local offices and foreign ones, one presumes they already have security to stop any data being purloined from or inserted, from abroad, into their local systems. Which would ensure the safety of it's companies data, from any monkey business. But maybe not. 

One loose backdoor, in some faraway country and bang, the companies global data set/crown jewels, is available to all.

----------


## OhOh

> What's all that got to do with the subject of this thread, Huawei?


The subject of the thread is one declining country illegally deciding to arm twist it's vassals from purchasing fit for purchase and world class goods. Primarily a government is trying stop a foreign competitor and is intruding on free trade, as defined by internationally agreed organisations and ratified treaties.




> This because he's desperately struggling to try and compare a Western democracy with an authoritarian oligarchy that has just decided its police can go spying on any company, any time, without any oversight whatsoever.


The country has laws,Those that wish to do business in and with the country had best abide by those laws.




> They're basically saying they are legally allowed to hack foreign companies


They could always just pull up sticks and forgo the opportunities which persuaded them to enter the country and do business there.




> The program is operated under the supervision of the U.S. Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court (FISA Court, or FISC) pursuant to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA).


Which appears to be a countries law, which is applicable to all, within the particular country. Or wish to conduct business with the country. Unless of course some believe themselves to be above the law.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> One wonders what these companies have to hide? Are they all doing evil things on their networks in China? Or do they see themselves as "exceptional" and hence  above Chinese laws?


One doesn't wonder anything of the kind unless one is a stupid, snivelling, chinastan sycophant.

They're not doing anything wrong, it's just the chinkies trying to steal their trade secrets - AGAIN.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The subject of the thread is one declining country illegally deciding to arm twist it's vassals from purchasing fit for purchase and world class goods. Primarily a government is trying stop a foreign competitor and is intruding on free trade, as defined by internationally agreed organisations and ratified treaties.


No, a government is trying to stop the chinkies stealing all their trade secrets - AGAIN.

----------


## OhOh

^One presumes any Chinese company, who has been found guilty in a court of law of stealing, has paid the price. Unless an agreement between the two parties could has been agreed to suit both parties.

As often happens in these types of cases.

However Huawei has not, currently, been found guilty of stealing anything or allowing any security issues to be built into their equipment. Unlike many western companies similar equipment.

*Huawei seeks fair deal in US markets*

_"Firm says Washington has launched a 'tactical geopolitical campaign'.

__Huawei Technologies C
o Ltd has refuted US attempts to discourage its  allies from using the products of the world's largest telecom equipment  maker, accusing Washington of using government machinery against a  private company.
_
_Xu Zhijun, one of Huawei's three rotating chairmen, said in a media  briefing in Shenzhen that the United States is launching a "coordinated,  tactical geopolitical campaign" against the Chinese company.
_
_Xu said on Wednesday that the current discussions on 5G are over  political issues and questioned whether the US is truly thinking about  protecting the privacy of other countries' citizens, or whether it has  other motives.
_
_"Some say that because these countries are using Huawei equipment, it  makes it harder for US agencies to obtain these countries' data," Xu  added.

_
_His comments came after US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo cautioned  Hungary, Slovakia and Poland against using Huawei equipment during a  trip this week, saying it would make it more difficult for the US to  "partner alongside them".

_
_Xu said Huawei would spend more than $2 billion over the next five  years to boost cyber security, including rewriting some codes, as an  extra step to deepen the trust with foreign telecom carriers._
_Experts said no factual evidence has been found to support the  security allegations against Huawei, meaning that it makes no sense to  exert blanket bans on the Chinese tech major.

_
_Robert Hannigan, former head of the Government Communications  Headquarters, one of the United Kingdom's intelligence arms, said in an  opinion article in the Financial Times, that the West should put an end  to "hysteria" over Chinese technology.

_
_The key point here is that "the NCSC has never found evidence of  malicious Chinese state cyber activity through Huawei", Hannigan wrote.  NCSC refers to the National Cyber Security Center in the UK.
_
_According to him, assertions that any Chinese technology in any part  of a 5G network represents an unacceptable risk are nonsense, and the  West should accept that China will be a global tech power in the future.

_
_Huawei had a 28 percent share of the global telecom equipment market  in the third quarter of 2018, according to the latest data from research  company Dell'Oro Group. Though facing security allegations in some  markets, the Shenzhen-based company said in January that it had shipped  over 25,000 5G base stations globally, up from the figure of 10,000 it  disclosed in late December.

_
_On Thursday, China's Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying said  at a regular news conference in Beijing that network information  security is the common concern of all countries.

_
_"All parties can absolutely solve this concern through equal and  friendly coordination and appropriate arrangement as long as they hold  no prejudice, strengthen mutual trust and don't politicize normal  economic behavior," she said.

_
_China hopes that all parties could respect the market principle of  fair and free competition, and create a just, fair, nondiscriminatory  marketing environment for normal cooperation between companies, she  added.
_
_Wang Yanhui, secretary-general of the Mobile China Alliance, said  Huawei has been serving European telecom carriers since the 3G era and  no evidence has been found of it conducting any malicious cyber  activities.

_
_"The world should let the facts speak, and not worry about fear fanned by some countries," Wang said."_

Huawei seeks fair deal in US markets - Chinadaily.com.cn


But as we are all aware facts and laws have no business in the western mind set.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *Huawei seeks fair deal in US markets*


Who's going to trust them when Chinastan makes it the law for them to spy on anyone, and even brings in a law that says it is allowed to hack any company?


Who the fuck is going to give that pile of thieving shit a "Fair Deal" you fucking half wit.

 :rofl:

----------


## Klondyke

Not only the Huawei, also their bank accounts...

*Chinese protest in Madrid against mass bank account freeze
*
AFP News 15 February 2019

Hundreds of Chinese citizens staged a rare protest Friday at an office of Spain's BBVA bank in Madrid, angrily denouncing that their personal accounts had been frozen without prior warning.

Waving Chinese and Spanish flags, the protesters shouted "racist BBVA" and "we want justice," carrying banners reading "stop banking racism."

Contacted by AFP, BBVA, the second biggest bank in Spain, was not able to detail how many clients had been affected.

In a statement, it said it had frozen accounts to comply with measures to fight money-laundering, adding it was working to resolve the problem.

Protesters said other banks had also frozen accounts of citizens of Chinese origin recently, but to a lesser extent than BBVA.

All banks are asking the customers documents detailing their tax situation and income before they re-open the accounts.

"BBVA bank is blocking all the accounts of Chinese citizens, and even Spanish citizens of Chinese origin," Ding Li, a Marid-based lawyer, told AFP.

He said the bank had not given customers prior warning and is "taking a really long time to respond" to affected customers.

"They closed my account a first time in August, and again two months later," said Ting Ting, the manager of a restaurant in Madrid.

She said BBVA blocked her own account, that of her nine-year-old daughter and of her business.

Unable to pay her suppliers, she had to open an account in another bank.

https://sg.news.yahoo.com/chinese-pr...--finance.html

----------


## OhOh

> So you accept that Huawei are obliged to spy on their customers for the Chinese government.





> Who's going to trust them when Chinastan makes it the law for them to spy on anyone


To assist those who continue to berate a world leading Chinese company Huawei, the company has recently published a website where one can search for factual information and read company factual answers to many questions.

For any here who would like to forgo the constant fake news proffered by some here, this is the link to the UK site:

https://www.huawei.com/facts/huawei-uk.html

----------


## harrybarracuda

> To assist those who continue to berate a world leading Chinese company Huawei, the company has recently published a website where one can search for factual information and read company factual answers to many questions.
> 
> For any here who would like to forgo the constant fake news proffered by some here, this is the link to the UK site:
> 
> https://www.huawei.com/facts/huawei-uk.html



There doesn't appear to be any mention of them being lying bastards who will do the intelligence services bidding and steal trade secrets for the Chinastan government.

They must have forgotten to add that bit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Good to see another corrupt Chinky getting his comeuppance from the convicts.

Well done Australia

https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/02/1...-interference/

----------


## Cujo

> To assist those who continue to berate a world leading Chinese company Huawei, the company has recently published a website where one can search for factual information and read company factual answers to many questions.
> 
> For any here who would like to forgo the constant fake news proffered by some here, this is the link to the UK site:
> 
> https://www.huawei.com/facts/huawei-uk.html


How do you know anything they say there is true?
Besides, as Harry points out, it's not what they say but what they ommit. 
By the way, you do know that the China Daily is the actual party mouthpiece don't you.
All newspapers might have political bias but that one is officially part of the CCP propoganda machine.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> How do you know anything they say there is true?
> Besides, as Harry points out, it's not what they say but what they ommit. 
> By the way, you do know that the China Daily is the actual party mouthpiece don't you.
> All newspapers might have political bias but that one is officially part of the CCP propoganda machine.


Any Chinky story he posts comes straight from Chinastan state propaganda. And he laughingly calls it "factual information".

 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

> How do you know anything they say there is true?


If you actually check the facts from other sources you will find the allegations you and  'arry make have no factual evidence. 

But I doubt you get by the headlines printed daily from your free, open and unbiased MSM.

 :rofl: 


Here is todays for you to scan, absorb, check for accuracy and find a way to make more racist comments.


*In "Serious Blow" To US, Britain Concludes Huawei Is "Manageable Risk" To 5G Rollout*


_"__Following  intense pressure from the US on its European allies to boycott the use  of Huawei products in the rollout of next-generation 5G products and  shut out the Chinese telecom giant from local markets, Germany was the  first nation to rebuke Washington, with Handeslblatt reporting last week that the German government wanted to avoid excluding products offered by Huawei.

__Now it's the UK's turn.
_
_In the latest "serious blow" to US efforts to persuade allies to ban  the Chinese supplier from high-speed telecommunications systems, the FT  reported that the British government has concluded that it can "mitigate  the risk from using Huawei equipment in 5G networks."
_
_According to the report, the UK National Cyber Security Centre has  determined that "there are ways to limit the risks from using Huawei in  future 5G ultra-fast networks" and in doing so it is ignoring escalating  US efforts to persuade countries to bar Huawei from their networks on  the basis that it could help China conduct espionage or cyber sabotage.
_
_The NSA has been sharing more information with allies and partners to underscore the risks, but as reported previously, several European countries, including the UK and Germany, have not been convinced that a ban is warranted.
_
_The unprecedented rebuke of the US official stance would “carry great  weight” with European leaders, not only because the UK has access to  very sensitive US intelligence via its membership in the Five Eyes  intelligence sharing network, but because it is a clear refusal to  comply with implied but stern diplomatic demands by the US placed on  European nations to further isolate China from its main export market.

__"Other nations can make the argument that if the British are  confident of mitigation against national security threats then they can  also reassure their publics and the US administration that they are  acting in a prudent manner in continuing to allow their  telecommunications service providers to use Chinese components as long  as they take the kinds of precautions recommended by the British,” the  person said.
__The US argues that 5G will be so fast — and have so many military  applications — that the risk of using any Chinese telecoms equipment is  too high. American officials have also made the case that, although  there may be no evidence of nefarious activity so far, Huawei could use  malign software updates to facilitate espionage
_
_Further diluting state US demands, Robert Hannigan, former head of  GCHQ, the UK signals intelligence agency, recently wrote in the FT that  NCSC had “never found evidence of malicious Chinese state cyber activity  through Huawei” and that any “assertions that any Chinese technology in  any part of a 5G network represents an unacceptable risk are nonsense”._
_The UK's determination is also perplexing in that it stands in  contrast to Australia and New Zealand — also Five Eyes members — which  last year banned local telecoms providers from using Huawei equipment in  5G networks.
_
_Most importantly, it comes as Donald Trump is said to be considering issuing an executive order that would effectively bar US firms from using Huawei. _ 
_Underscoring the US position, US vice-president Mike Pence said on  Saturday at the Munich Security Conference that Huawei posed a threat  because of a law that requires telecom companies to share data with the  Chinese government. At the same forum, Jens Stoltenberg, Nato  secretary-general, told the FT that the alliance was taking concerns  over Huawei “very seriously” and that several allies wanted a  co-ordinated response.

__“We have to look into the level of co-ordination we need to respond.  We have not yet concluded as an alliance, but it shows the need to  address that issue,” he said.
__The UK, however, hinted that it would refuse to endorse Washington's "with us or against us line" when  Alex Younger, head of MI6, the UK secret intelligence service, on  Friday indicated that Britain might take a softer line on Huawei than  the US, saying the issue was too complex to simply ban the company. He  said it was “a more complicated issue than in or out” and countries had  “a sovereign right to work through the answer to all of this”.
_
_Meanwhile, the NCSC is contributing to a government review of UK  telecoms infrastructure, due for release in the spring. "The report will  probably contain recommendations on how to handle any threats of  Chinese espionage posed by Huawei to 5G networks, according to one  person briefed on an early draft" the FT reported, adding that the UK  will probably recommend a diversity of suppliers and partial  restrictions of areas of the 5G network.
_
_“It's not inherently desirable that a piece of significant national  critical infrastructure is provided by a monopoly supplier,” Younger  said, however he suggested that the UK won't shut out China entirely.
_
_Separately, other European intelligence officials are also concerned  about giving Huawei access to 5G networks. But while nations like France  and Germany advise caution, they are unlikely to call for an outright  ban.
_
_China, naturally, remains furious at the US, which recently submitted  an extradition request for Huawei's CFO who was arrested late last year  in Vancouver. Eric Xu, one of three rotating Huawei chairmen, this  month criticised the US campaign to pressure countries to ban Huawei  equipment, and questioned whether the US had ulterior motives. “Some say  that because these countries are using Huawei gear, it makes it harder  for US agencies to obtain these countries’ data,” he said throwing the  espionage ball in Washington's court.
_
_
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-02-17/serious-blow-us-britain-concludes-huawei-manageable-risk-5g-rollout


Oh dear, according the FT, looks like a new regime target has been  identified, Alex Younger, head of MI6, the UK secret intelligence  service,

_

----------


## OhOh

> By the way, you do know that the China Daily is the actual party mouthpiece don't you.
> All newspapers might have political bias but that one is officially part of the CCP propoganda machine.


It is so kind of the Chinese to publicly state and identify their outlets. Applaud their honesty and do your own due diligence.

I presume the western MSM prefer to state they are free from any, "guidance" issued to them during the after dinner port supping. 

Open your own eyes wider than the Asian slit. View the whole body, not just the hairless, engorged, winking pussy between her legs.

----------


## Cujo

> It is so kind of the Chinese to publicly state and identify their outlets. Applaud their honesty and do your own due diligence.
> 
> I presume the western MSM prefer to state they are free from any, "guidance" issued to them during the after dinner port supping. 
> 
> Open your own eyes wider than the Asian slit. View the whole body, not just the hairless, engorged, winking pussy between her legs.


The only explanation I can come up with is that if you actually believe the nonsense you post you're you're just a naïve simpleton.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The only explanation I can come up with is that if you actually believe the nonsense you post you're you're just a naïve simpleton.


The phrase you seek is "snivelling sycophant".

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If you actually check the facts from other sources you will find the allegations you and  'arry make have no factual evidence. 
> 
> But I doubt you get by the headlines printed daily from your free, open and unbiased MSM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is todays for you to scan, absorb, check for accuracy and find a way to make more racist comments.
> 
> ...


The devil is in the detail.

----------


## reddog

The Australian newspaper via its China correspondent today reported that NZ is getting the cold shoulder over their banning Huawei.
Plans for the only PM who can eat a apple through a picket fence,Jacinda Arden to visit China has been re-scheduled.
Also the planned 2019 China-NZ year of tourism due to be held this week in Wellington has been shelved.
China also issued 2 travel warnings for its tourists,now at 450,000 and expected to grow to 800,000 within 3 years,they have overtaken Ockers as no 1.
As NZ is the weakest member of the five eyes intelligence group, it seems its payback for the Huawai ban.

----------


## OhOh

> The devil is in the detail.


Scared of taking risks eh. Manageable or otherwise from one companies offerings, when all alternative suppliers have not only shown actual, factual occurrences of illegal actions, but are eager to do so for green pieces of paper/fear .   :Smile: 

No other supplier of equipment have any similar threats? Cisco the worlds largest supplier advertise in their sales literature they obey ameristani laws which demand delivery, when required, from their governments.

----------


## OhOh

> The Australian newspaper via its China correspondent today reported that NZ is getting the cold shoulder over their banning Huawei.
> 
> Plans for the only PM who can eat a apple through a picket fence,Jacinda Arden to visit China has been re-scheduled.
> 
> Also the planned 2019 China-NZ year of tourism due to be held this week in Wellington has been shelved.
> 
> China also issued 2 travel warnings for its tourists,now at 450,000 and expected to grow to 800,000 within 3 years,they have overtaken Ockers as no 1.


TD World News demands that links are required.

Who decided on the apple mans/womans rescheduling?

Who decided on the tourism cancellation?

NZ is a 5 eyes country, what do they expect?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Scared of taking risks eh. Manageable or otherwise from one companies offerings, when all alternative suppliers have not only shown actual, factual occurrences of illegal actions, but are eager to do so for green pieces of paper/fear .  
> 
> No other supplier of equipment have any similar threats? Cisco the worlds largest supplier advertise in their sales literature they obey ameristani laws which demand delivery, when required, from their governments.


The risks are real, but the UK won't rock the boat until it has secured a trade deal with Chinastan after brexit, so that they can continue to sell Chinese-made shit with the British flag on it back to the chinkies.

----------


## OhOh

^whatever helps the bankers. win/win then  :Smile:

----------


## foobar

Oh dear, the chinks are starting to show in the US propaganda ...no pun intended!

_Any risk posed by involving the  Chinese technology giant Huawei in UK telecoms projects can be managed,  cyber-security chiefs have determined.
_
_The UK's National Cyber  Security Centre's decision undermines US efforts to persuade its allies  to ban the firm from 5G communications networks._

----------


## harrybarracuda

"Of course we aren't ripping off our competitors, by the way here's the _Mate_Book Pro"

 :rofl: 




> *How Huawei Targets Apple Trade Secrets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Wayne M
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Cujo

A very popular smartphone in China is  very close copy of the Apple iphone called .... wait for it.....Opple.

----------


## David48atTD

Huawei founder says the US can't crush his company, criticises daughter's arrest




Huawei's founder has told British media that there is  "no way the US can crush" his company, which he said was simply more  advanced than its competitors.

*Key points:*

Ren Zhengfei said "the world needs Huawei" and its technologyThe US has said the company's equipment could be used for espionageMr Ren said the arrest of his daughter Meng Wanzhou was "politically motivated" 

Huawei has been accused of working at the behest of the  Chinese Government, and the US has said their equipment could be used  for espionage.
The Chinese company has repeatedly denied the claims.

In  an interview with the BBC, Ren Zhengfei said the criticism of his  company from officials in the United States had actually been to  Huawei's benefit.
"There's no way the US can crush us," Mr Ren told the BBC.
"The world needs Huawei because we are more advanced. Even if they persuade more countries not to use us temporarily, we could just scale things down a bit.
"And because the US keeps targeting us, and finding faults with us, it has forced us to improve our products and services."

---


I think that the World will get on just fine without using Huawei's products ... maybe it's just me.

----------


## OhOh

> Other smartphone makers have accused each other of intellectual property theft. Most famously, Apple successfully sued Samsung for copying its products. But the accusations against Huawei suggest a more brazen and elaborate system of seeking out secret information.


Seems it's been going on for centuries:

_"__Economic and industrial espionage has a long history. The work of Father Francois Xavier d'Entrecolles in Jingdezhen, China to reveal to Europe the manufacturing methods of Chinese porcelain in 1712 is sometimes considered an early case of industrial espionage.[28]_
_
 
_
_Historical accounts have been written of industrial espionage between Britain and France.[29]  Attributed to Britain's emergence as an "industrial creditor", the  second decade of the 18th century saw the emergence of a large-scale  state-sponsored effort to surreptitiously take British industrial  technology to France.[29] Witnesses confirmed both the inveigling of tradespersons abroad and the placing of apprentices in England.[30] Protests by those such as iron workers in Sheffield and steel workers in Newcastle,[clarification needed]  about skilled industrial workers being enticed abroad, led to the first  English legislation aimed at preventing this method of economic and  industrial espionage.[31][30]"


 
_
_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrial_espionage_ 


But, but, but China is an evil exceptional country.........

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OhOh

Oh dear , Reuters is publishing Chinese propaganda:
*Britain managing Huawei risks, has no evidence of spying: official*"LONDON/BRUSSELS (Reuters) - Britain is able to manage the security risks  of using Huawei telecoms equipment and has not seen any evidence of  malicious activity by the company, a senior official said on Wednesday,  pushing back against U.S. allegations of Chinese state spying.

Ciaran Martin, head of Britain’s National Cyber Security Centre  (NCSC), said Britain had yet to decide on its security policy for  national 5G networks, but that Huawei equipment was subject to detailed  oversight and strict government controls over where it was used. 


“Our  regime is arguably the toughest and most rigorous oversight regime in  the world for Huawei,” Martin, whose NCSC is part of Britain’s GCHQ  intelligence agency, said at a cybersecurity conference in Brussels. 


Asked  later whether Washington had presented Britain with any evidence to  support its allegations, he told reporters: “I would be obliged to  report if there was evidence of malevolence ... by Huawei. *And we’re yet  to have to do that*. So I hope that covers it.” 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-h...-idUSKCN1Q91PM

----------


## OhOh

In a possible related action:

*Aust scrambling on China coal ban reports*

Coal  imports from Australia have reportedly been banned at China's northern  port of Dalian and coal imports from all sources have been capped for  2019.

The federal government is trying to reassure coal  exporters Australia's relationship with China is strong, as its top  diplomats try to find out if a major Chinese port has banned imports of  the crucial commodity.

There are fears  the reported action by Chinese Customs officials could be part of  retaliation by the Asian giant over the coalition's stance on Chinese  telecoms group Huawei.

The northern port of Dalian has enacted the  ban and will also cap overall coal imports from all sources for 2019 at  12 million tonnes, Reuters reported citing an unnamed official at  Dalian Port Group.
The ban on top supplier Australia comes as  major ports elsewhere in China prolong clearing times for Australian  coal to at least 40 days.

Trade Minister Simon Birmingham on  Thursday night asked Australia's ambassador in Beijing, Jan Adams, to  seek clarification from the Chinese government.
"I'm aware of  unconfirmed and unsourced media reports and have asked our ambassador in  Beijing to urgently clarify their veracity," he said.

"We  continue to engage closely with industry on matters of market access ...  China is a valued partner of Australia and we trust that our free trade  agreement commitments to each other will continue to be honoured."

Treasurer  Josh Frydenberg warned against jumping to conclusions and repeatedly  insisted the Australia-China relationship was still strong.

"It's based on mutual respect and mutual interest and the  relationship, both at a people-to-people link (level) as well as the  trade and economic side, is very important to both countries," he told  ABC radio on Friday.

"I think that the relationship is strong, that our exports to China will continue to be strong, as they have been in the past."

He  noted both the value and volume of our coal exports to China were  larger in the final quarter of 2018 compared with the previous year.

The  Australian dollar has been hit hard by the news and was on Friday  morning trading down almost three-quarters of a percentage point at  70.93 US cents since the news broke on Thursday.

Opposition Leader Bill Shorten said the coalition government needs to get to the bottom of what's going on.

"I do expect the government to update the nation very quickly," he told reporters in Canberra on Friday.

Senator Birmingham warned against rushing to blame the apparent impasse on diplomatic tensions with China.

"There  can be a lot of administrative reasons, other issues of domestic policy  or the like, that may be factors as well," he told a Senate hearing on  Thursday night.

Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade first  assistant secretary Graham Fletcher said it could be that China was  managing domestic supply issues but noted uncertainty around "unsourced,  unconfirmed reports" was having a real impact.

Australia's ties  with China have been rocky at times since 2017 when Canberra accused the  country of meddling in its domestic affairs.

Tensions rose again  last month after Australia rescinded the residency visa of a prominent  Chinese businessman, just months after barring Chinese telecoms giant  Huawei Technologies from supplying equipment to its 5G broadband  network.

Asked about the purported ban, China foreign ministry  spokesman Geng Shuang said Customs officers were continually inspecting  and testing imports for safety and quality.

"The goals are to  better safeguard the legal rights and interests of Chinese importers and  to protect the environment," Mr Geng told reporters on Thursday, adding  this was "completely normal".
Beijing has been trying to restrict imports of coal more generally to support domestic prices.

https://www.news.com.au/national/breaking-news/china-port-bans-australian-coal-imports/news-story/cc3ee01cad4b4f035ed937363ada79b2




Real Estate, mining,higher education and tourism are what % of OZ GDP ?

An opportunity for someone to suggest a win/win solution  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

*U.S. Efforts To Block Huawei Gives China An Advantage*_"__For several centuries China had a monopoly on silk. It was exported  along the silk road to Persia and from there to Europe. Silk production  was highly profitable. The export of silkworms and their production  method was prohibited. in the mid 6-th century two monks made their way  from Europe to China and found out how silk was produced. They reported  back to the Byzantine emperor Justitian I who induced them to secretly  acquire silkworms and to smuggle them back home. The monks managed to do  that and soon thereafter the Chinese silk monopoly, and Persia's  monopoly of silk trade with Europe, were no more.
__The U.S. fears  that China will soon be able to compete with it in computer chip design  and fabrication. It is trying to block China from building its own chip  factories and Congress even wants to block chip exports  to specific Chinese companies. It is race that the U.S. will lose.  Technology and the means of producing it inevitably proliferate.
_
_The 5G mobile data networks will use new frequencies and algorithms  to deliver gigabit data streams from, to and between mobile devices.  This will allow for completely new applications like direct  communication between (semi-)autonomous cars at any road crossing.  Worldwide a number of companies are working to provide 5G technology.  That involves antennas, base stations, new hard- and software in the  periphery and in the core telecommunication systems. Main providers of  such systems are U.S. companies like Motorola, Qualcomm and Cisco.  Others are Ericsson and Samsung. One of the largest one is the Chinese  company Huawei.
_
_Currently Huawei is the most advanced company in the 5G field. It  started early and invested huge sums into research and development for  5G technology. It owns some 15% of all relevant patents. It is currently  the only provider that can deliver an end-to-end solution for 5G  networks. As it serves the huge market of China it can produce on a  large scale and sell its equipment for less than other companies do. The  other dominant telecommunication equipment provider, including those in  the United States, are lagging in 5G technology. They did not invest  early enough and are now late to deliver.
_
_Instead of investing in faster development and better technology the  U.S. is trying to block Huawei from selling its goods. This hurts the  development of other countries that want to provide 5G networks to their  people.
_
_The U.S. has long pressed its allies not to use Chinese equipment in  their phone networks. It falsely claims that Huawei equipment is a  security threat.
_
_Australia and New Zealand followed the U.S. order and prohibited the  use of Huawei equipment in their 5G networks. The U.S. also tried to  press the big European countries to shun Huawei. So far it failed.  Germany resisted U.S. pressure to not use Huawei stuff. It fears delays  in 5G deployment should it ban Huawei. Yesterday Britain also pushed back:
_
_Britain is able to manage the security risks of using Huawei  telecoms equipment and has not seen any evidence of malicious activity  by the company, a senior official said on Wednesday, pushing back  against U.S. allegations of Chinese state spying. 
...
“Our regime  is arguably the toughest and most rigorous oversight regime in the  world for Huawei,” [Chiaran Martin head of Britain’s National Cyber  Security Centre (NCSC), which] is part of Britain’s GCHQ intelligence  agency, said at a cybersecurity conference in Brussels._ _Asked later whether Washington had presented Britain with any  evidence to support its allegations, he told reporters: “I would be  obliged to report if there was evidence of malevolence ... by Huawei.  And we’re yet to have to do that. So I hope that covers it.”
__If Britain, a member of the Five Eyes intelligence sharing group,  sees no danger in using Huawei then the U.S. has lost the case._
_It is likely that Britain's announcement yesterday prompted this double-pronged U.S. reaction today:_
_Donald J. Trump @realDonaldTrump - 13:55 utc - 21 Feb 2019
I  want 5G, and even 6G, technology in the United States as soon as  possible. It is far more powerful, faster, and smarter than the current  standard. American companies must step up their efforts, or get left  behind. There is no reason that we should be lagging behind on.........
__Donald J. Trump @realDonaldTrump - 13:59 utc - 21 Feb 2019
....something  that is so obviously the future. I want the United States to win  through competition, not by blocking out currently more advanced  technologies. We must always be the leader in everything we do,  especially when it comes to the very exciting world of technology!
__Within the same hour that Donald Trump claimed he wants "fair  competition" over new mobile technology, his Secretary of State Mike  Pompeo attempted to blackmail U.S. allies into not using Huawei systems:_
_U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo on Thursday warned that the  United States would not be able to partner with or share information  with countries that adopt Huawei Technologies Co Ltd systems, citing security concerns._ _In an interview on Fox Business Network, Pompeo said nations in  Europe and elsewhere need to understand the risks of implementing  Huawei’s telecommunications equipment and that when they did, they would  ultimately not use the company’s systems.
_
_“If a country adopts this and puts it in some of their critical  information systems, we won’t be able to share information with them, we  won’t be able to work alongside them,” Pompeo said.__Pompeo's thread sounds harsh. It is certainly not in the spirit of  "winning through competition" that his boss promotes. It is also  useless."_


https://www.moonofalabama.org/2019/02/us-efforts-to-block-huawei-gives-china-an-advantage.html#more


Who speaks for ameristan?

----------


## OhOh

Is/was this speaker a Chinese spy?

*Apple CEO Tim Cook: This Is the Number 1 Reason We Make iPhones in China (It's Not What You Think)*


_Take a look at the back of the box from which you unpacked your  iPhone and you'll see this: "Designed by Apple in California Assembled  in China."
_

_Reading this tagline might trigger a vision  in your mind of Jonathan Ive, Apple's legendary Chief Design Officer,  dropping the drawings and technical specs for the next generation iPhone  into a (highly secure) shared folder that its low-cost suppliers in  China can access as they manufacture and assemble the product by the  millions.
_

_But as Apple CEO Tim Cook recently pointed  out, this picture wouldn't tell the entire story of how an iPhone  actually gets made today, nor why Apple prefers to make them in China.  At the Fortune Global Forum in Guangzhou in early December (my firm,  McKinsey & Company, was the Knowledge Partner), I listened to Cook  as he explained why Apple continues to favor China as it central base  for manufacturing iPhones:
_

_"The  number one reason why we like to be in China is the people. China has  extraordinary skills. And the part that's the most unknown is there's  almost 2 million application developers in China that write apps for the  iOS App Store. These are some of the most innovative mobile apps in the  world, and the entrepreneurs that run them are some of the most  inspiring and entrepreneurial in the world. Those are sold not only here  but exported around the world."_

_Highly skilled  software developers developing apps for the App Store are one reason  Apple likes to be in China. But the depth of highly skilled labor in the  manufacturing space is why Apple makes its iPhones there:
_

_"China  has moved into very advanced manufacturing, so you find in China the  intersection of craftsman kind of skill, and sophisticated robotics and  the computer science world. That intersection, which is very rare to  find anywhere, that kind of skill, is very important to our business  because of the precision and quality level that we like. The thing that  most people focus on if they're a foreigner coming to China is the size  of the market, and obviously it's the biggest market in the world in so  many areas. But for us, the number one attraction is the quality of the  people."
_

_Citing an example of the type of a  highly-skilled supplier Apple works closely with, Cook talked at length  about recently visiting one company that it has collaborated with for  several years:_

_"I visited ICT--they manufacture, among  other things, the AirPods for us. When you think about AirPods as a  user, you might think it couldn't be that hard because it's really  small. The AirPods have several hundred components in them, and  the level of precision embedded into the audio quality--without getting  into really nerdy engineering--it's really hard. And it requires a  level of skill that's extremely high."
_

_And  the idea that Apple simply hands over the design to a company like ICT,  which just manufacturers according to spec, is simply untrue, says  Cook:_

_"It's not designed and sent over, that sounds  like there's no interaction. The truth is, the process engineering and  process development associated with our products require innovation in  and of itself. Not only the product but the way that it's made, because  we want to make things in the scale of hundreds of millions, and we want  the quality level of zero defects. That's always what we strive for,  and the way that you get there, particularly when you're pushing the  envelope in the type of materials that you have, and the precision that  your specifications are forcing, requires a kind of hand in  glove partnership. You don't do it by throwing it over the chasm. It  would never work. I can't imagine how that would be."_

_Addressing  the designed-in-California, made-in-low-cost-China impression that many  people have--an impression reinforced by the tagline that is printed on  every box containing a new iPhone--Cook had this to say:_

_"There's  a confusion about China. The popular conception is that companies come  to China because of low labor cost. I'm not sure what part of China they  go to but the truth is China stopped being the low labor cost country  many years ago. And that is not the reason to come to China from a  supply point of view. The reason is because of the skill, and the  quantity of skill in one location and the type of skill it is."_

_And China has an abundance of skilled labor unseen elsewhere, says Cook:_

_"The  products we do require really advanced tooling, and the precision that  you have to have, the tooling and working with the materials that we do  are state of the art. And the tooling skill is very deep here. In the US  you could have a meeting of tooling engineers and I'm not sure we could  fill the room. In China you could fill multiple football fields."_

_Cook credits China's vast supply of highly skilled vocational talent:_

_"The  vocational expertise is very very deep here, and I give the education  system a lot of credit for continuing to push on that even when others  were de-emphasizing vocational. Now I think many countries in the world  have woke up and said this is a key thing and we've got to correct that.  China called that right from the beginning."_

https://www.inc.com/glenn-leibowitz/...you-think.html

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Is/was this speaker a Chinese spy?
> 
> *Apple CEO Tim Cook: This Is the Number 1 Reason We Make iPhones in China (It's Not What You Think)*


I know you're a snivelling chinky sycophant and all, but did you think he was going to say "the shit from chinastan is filthy cheap so we can rob even more money off the pretentious twats that buy our overpriced shit"?

Because that's the #1 reason you fucking mug.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> In a possible related action:
> 
> *Aust scrambling on China coal ban reports*
> 
> Coal  imports from Australia have reportedly been banned at China's northern  port of Dalian and coal imports from all sources have been capped for  2019.
> 
> The federal government is trying to reassure coal  exporters Australia's relationship with China is strong, as its top  diplomats try to find out if a major Chinese port has banned imports of  the crucial commodity.
> 
> There are fears  the reported action by Chinese Customs officials could be part of  retaliation by the Asian giant over the coalition's stance on Chinese  telecoms group Huawei.


"Fears"?

It's fucking nailed on, blackmail, it's what the chinkies do; that's why Britain is lying and saying all the Huawei spy shit is safe while they feverishly work out how to ringfence the crap.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> https://www.moonofalabama.org/2019/02/us-efforts-to-block-huawei-gives-china-an-advantage.html#more


Ooh a rare foray back into whackjob websites. We must getting desperate.

 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

Any comments on the article or is it just the writer?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Any comments on the article or is it just the writer?


Ooooooh do fuck off, you're not dragging me down that whackjob website rabbit hole.

Next it will be lizard aliens running the show.

The links are basically:

US bad
Russia good
Russia good
US bad
US bad
US bad
US bad
Russia good
etc.

which probably makes you get the kleenex and hand lotion out every time you open it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

It seems someone jumped the gun...




> Top British cybersecurity officials on Wednesday said the Chinese telecom equipment provider Huawei has yet to fix ‘‘serious’’ engineering problems that could leave civilian networks vulnerable to compromise, at a time when the United States is pressing its case that the company’s ties to China’s government make using its gear an unacceptable security and surveillance risk.
> 
> 
> ‘‘Last year we said we found some worrying engineering issues,’’ said Ian Levy, technical director of Britain’s National Cyber Security Center (NCSC). ‘‘As of today, we have not seen a credible plan [to address the issue]. That’s the reality of the situation, unfortunately.’’
> 
> Levy’s remarks, made during a media call, come as Britain is weighing how to manage cyber risks as it prepares for the rollout of super-fast 5G telecommunications systems. A key question is whether British officials will decide to bar Huawei — the world’s largest purveyor of such equipment — from domestic networks. A decision is expected later this spring.
> 
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/business...zpI/story.html

----------


## Hugh Cow

Saw the full interview with Ren and thought he was an impressive character. Said straight up his daughters non technical background would preclude her from running the company. I thought he answered the questions very directly and came across as quite genuine. In fairness all of these high tech companies can be subject to government interference, be it China USA or any other. 
One would have to concede the potential for China to interfere is much greater. So far I have not seen any proof Huawei has done so. It can be a slippery slope if we start to ban companies on potential rather than actuality.

----------


## OhOh

> Ian Levy, technical director of Britains National Cyber Security Center (NCSC)


A techies view point, useful.




> Ciaran Martin, head of Britains National Cyber Security Centre (NCSC)


A person who has a fuller information bucket to enable a clearer analysis, a political appointee.

Who to believe. 

One presumes responsibility accrues to the higher ups.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> A techies view point, useful.
> 
> 
> 
> A person who has a fuller information bucket to enable a clearer analysis, a political appointee.
> 
> Who to believe. 
> 
> One presumes responsibility accrues to the higher ups.


One should really presume that the boss now understands the risks a bit better than when he opened his mouth the first time.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Saw the full interview with Ren and thought he was an impressive character. Said straight up his daughters non technical background would preclude her from running the company. I thought he answered the questions very directly and came across as quite genuine. In fairness all of these high tech companies can be subject to government interference, be it China USA or any other.


Except China has laws that says such companies will work with the intelligence services.

Yes, LAWS.

And laws that say it can hack any company with 5+ computers and steal what it likes.

LAWS.

----------


## OhOh

> One should really presume that the boss now understands the risks as bit better than when he opened his mouth the first time


One hopes whoever opens their mouth is well briefed, on all aspects, technical, commercial and diplomatic.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> One hopes whoever opens their mouth is well briefed, on all aspects, technical, commercial and diplomatic.


Well they might have to put the decision off a bit longer because May wants to delay Brexit.

 :Smile:

----------


## foobar

> Except China has laws that says such companies will work with the intelligence services.
> 
> Yes, LAWS.
> 
> And laws that say it can hack any company with 5+ computers and steal what it likes.
> 
> LAWS.


100% the same as the US, yes actual LAWS.  Can hack anyone with 1+ computers.

This information has already been posted several times, you failed to read it, tried to dismiss it off hand...as per usual.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 100% the same as the US, yes actual LAWS.  Can hack anyone with 1+ computers.
> 
> This information has already been posted several times, you failed to read it, tried to dismiss it off hand...as per usual.


And you still don't understand DUE PROCESS you fucking simian.

----------


## OhOh

> *DUE PROCESS*


You're dreaming again. It's all plea bargaining in the ameristan "courts".

----------


## foobar

> And you still don't understand DUE PROCESS you fucking simian.


You can try and make imaginary distinctions, but no one buys it except maybe cujo or one of the other tards.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by *harrybarracuda*  (US warning allies to ditch Huawei, Chinese "spying" equipment)
> _And you still don't understand DUE PROCESS you fucking simian._






> You can try and make imaginary distinctions, but no one buys it except maybe cujo or one of the other tards.


Thanks for proving my point, dumbass.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You're dreaming again. It's all plea bargaining in the ameristan "courts".


It seems you don't have a clue what a plea bargain is either. All that whackjobbery has addled your marginally functional brain.

 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

> It seems you don't have a clue what a plea bargain


Generally considered to mean:

_"The plea bargain (also plea agreement or plea  deal) is any agreement in a criminal case between the prosecutor and  defendant whereby the defendant agrees to plead guilty or nolo  contendere to a particular charge in return for some concession from the  prosecutor."

_For those lacking a love of the Latin lingo:_

"Nolo contendere is a legal term that comes from the Latin  phrase for "I do not wish to contend" and it is also referred to as a  plea of no contest."_

Do you have a differing interpretation than this?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Generally considered to mean:
> 
> _"The plea bargain (also plea agreement or plea  deal) is any agreement in a criminal case between the prosecutor and  defendant whereby the defendant agrees to plead guilty or nolo  contendere to a particular charge in return for some concession from the  prosecutor."
> 
> _For those lacking a love of the Latin lingo:_
> 
> "Nolo contendere is a legal term that comes from the Latin  phrase for "I do not wish to contend" and it is also referred to as a  plea of no contest."_
> 
> Do you have a differing interpretation than this?


I'm glad you googled it. Maybe one day you'll learn how to use it. Perhaps when the R Kelly trial concludes you can use it in context.

----------


## OhOh

> Except China has laws that says such companies will work with the intelligence services.
> 
> Yes, LAWS.


*Huawei Chairman Mocks US "Security Threat" Claims With Jab At Snowden*


_"Huawei executives took advantage of this week's Mobile World  Conference in Barcelona - one of the global telecom industry's biggest  trade events - to mock US allegations that Chinese telecom giant  represents a possible security threat for the US's western allies, when  he correctly pointed out that US law requires the same type of security cooperation for which Huawei is allegedly complicit. 

In remarks that touched a nerve for the US, Huawei Chairman Guo Ping  offered what Bloomberg described as "his boldest defense yet" against  allegations that Huawei is complicit in espionage during a presentation  in Barcelona, where he also brought up the NSA domestic mass-surveillance programs exposed by former contractor Edward Snowden. Many  of these programs - like the infamous PRISM program - involved the  mandatory cooperation of the US's biggest tech and telecoms firms in the  collection of digital communications. Guo pointed out that US federal  law requires companies to hand over data to the government, even when  that data is stored on foreign servers.

Guo's macabre sense of humor elicited a few laughs from his audience.

"Prism, prism on the wall, who is the most trustworthy of them all?" Ping asked, drawing laughter and scattered applause._* "It is a very important question and if you don’t answer that, you can go and ask Edward Snowden."

*

_In an editorial published by the FT  on Wednesday, Guo hit upon what he said was the real source of the US's  anxieties about Huawei: The Chinese telecoms giant threatens the US's  "digital dominance" and has stoked fears of falling behind in the race  for becoming the dominant power in 5G technology. Another consideration:  As Snowden revealed, the US intelligence agencies are hell-bent on  "collecting it all", and obedient domestic companies have been more than  happy to oblige. But the growing dominance of Huawei, which operates in  170 countries and isn't beholden to Washington, makes that task much  more difficult.
  Here's more from the FT:

__ Clearly, the more Huawei gear is installed in the world’s  telecommunications networks, the harder it becomes for the NSA to  “collect it all”. Huawei, in other words, hampers US efforts to spy on  whomever it wants. This is the first reason for the campaign against us.  The second reason has to do with 5G. This latest generation of mobile  technology will provide data connections for everything from smart  factories to electric power grids.

  Huawei has invested heavily in 5G research for the past 10 years,  putting us roughly a year ahead of our competitors. That makes us  attractive to countries that are preparing to upgrade to 5G in the next  few months. If the US can keep Huawei out of the world’s 5G  networks by portraying us as a security threat, it can retain its  ability to spy on whomever it wants. America also directly benefits if  it can quash a company that curtails its digital dominance. Hobbling a  leader in 5G technology would erode the economic and social benefits  that would otherwise accrue to the countries that roll it out early.  Meanwhile, a range of US laws, including most recently the Cloud Act,  empowers the US government to compel telecom companies to assist  America’s programme of global surveillance, as long as the order is  framed as an investigation involving counter-intelligence or  counter-terrorism.


__And to Washington's chagrin, other telecoms executives appeared to  defend Huawei in their remarks, insisting that global carriers needed "a  degree of choice" when selecting suppliers.

__ Vodafone Chief Executive Officer Nick Read, speaking on stage Monday,  said carriers need “a degree of choice” when buying equipment. In an  interview, Orange SA’s Chief Technology and Innovation Officer and  Deputy CEO Mari-Noelle Jego-Laveissiere said that any ban on the Chinese  company’s equipment would be “damaging” for the region.

  It isn’t clear how much of an impact the U.S. delegation is having.  Vodafone’s Read said Monday he had no meeting planned with U.S.  officials on Huawei and would rather talk to national regulators if  needed. Deutsche Telekom Board Member Claudia Nemat said she hadn’t been  approached by the U.S. for meetings.


__Rebutting Guo's claims, one State Department official quoted by  Bloomberg insisted that, even if international telecoms firms don't  trust the US, there are plenty of options aside from Huawei that don't  involve the same security risks. 

But, it's worth pointing out, they also  don't offer the same cutting-edge 5G technology or low price."_

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-02-27/huawei-chairman-mocks-us-security-threat-claims-jab-snowden



Whose opinion carries the most weight? Vodaphone, Orange SA, Deutche Telekom, executives or one, unnamed, leaderless, ameristani, government, official?

----------


## SKkin

> "Prism, prism on the wall, who is the most trustworthy of them all?" Ping asked, drawing laughter and scattered applause.


Nailed it...




> Many of these programs - like the infamous PRISM program - involved the mandatory cooperation of the US's biggest tech and telecoms firms in the collection of digital communications. Guo pointed out that US federal law requires companies to hand over data to the government, even when that data is stored on foreign servers.


Posted similar info early on in this thread or maybe another...can't remember. From other sources. But it was ignored or shouted down by _some_.

----------


## foobar

^
^^
The Chinese must watch our media from afar and sadly shake their heads at the gullible westerners who believe the US propaganda.

No doubt Haw Haw will be along shortly with the weather. :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> _Guo pointed out that US federal law requires companies to hand over data to the government, even when that data is stored on foreign servers._


Silly old chinky, needs to get a decent American lawyer. A review of _United States_ vs _Microsoft Corp_ and the subsequent CLOUD Act of 2018 would help.

Read and learn, gentlemen, read and learn.

 :Smile: 

"Principally, it asserts that U.S. data and communication companies must provide stored data for U.S. citizens on any server they own and operate _when requested by warrant_, but _provides mechanisms for the companies or the courts to reject or challenge these if they believe the request violates the privacy rights of the foreign country the data is stored in._ It also provides an alternative and expedited route to MLATs through "executive agreements"; _the executive branch is given the ability to enter into bi-lateral agreements with foreign countries to provide requested data related to its citizens_ in a streamlined manner, as long as the Attorney General, with concurrence of the Secretary of State, agree that the foreign country has sufficient protections in place to restrict access to data related to United States citizens."

So: No US law does not require companies to hand over data stored on foreign servers UNLESS they have a warrant AND the government of said foreign country agrees to it, and even then if it violates privacy laws of said foreign government, it's a no-no.

Which is why Microsoft never had to provide emails stored in its Irish data centre.

Fucking zerohedge whackjob shite again, you swallow this rubbish without ever checking the facts, don't you.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> ^^
> The Chinese must watch our media from afar and sadly shake their heads at the gullible westerners who believe the US propaganda.
> 
> No doubt Haw Haw will be along shortly with the weather.


Or alternatively, perhaps Harry will be along soon to piss all over your silly shite.

 :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

^Possibly factual evidence previously identified, utilised and reported/leaked makes your argument somewhat weak and useless. But carry on regarding ameristan and it's vassals as law abiding regimes. 

And no I will not go around the same argument we have had over the past days, months and years.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^Possibly factual evidence


Yeah, you can't debunk actual facts with "possible facts".

Who are you, KellyAnne Conway?

 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

> KellyAnne Conway?


Does not compute.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Does not compute.


Kellyanne calls her bullshit "alternative facts".

----------


## OhOh

I really like the 'alternative facts'.

----------


## foobar

Trump's blowjob machine ...masquerading as a wh staffer.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I wouldn't touch that with a shitty stick. And her husband hates baldy orange cunto so maybe he doesn't either.

----------


## OhOh

*Huawei expects to secure 5G contracts in Germany*"Chinese tech giant Huawei Technologies Co has said that it expects to  win 5G network contracts in Germany, which would mark the latest vote  of confidence from foreign telecom carriers despite security allegations  the company faces in some overseas markets.


  Huawei is expected to deliver components needed for building 5G  networks to major telecom carriers operating in Germany, namely Deutsche  Telekom, Vodafone and Telefonica, said Vincent Pang, president of  Huawei Western Europe, in an interview with German newspaper Rheinische  Post.


  A group of telecom operators at this year's Mobile World Congress in  Barcelona, Spain, either confirmed new orders or expressed a willingness  to do business with the world's largest telecom equipment maker.


  Commenting on Huawei's growing overseas contracts, Foreign Ministry  spokesman Lu Kang said on Thursday, "Most countries in the world are  still able to independently make choices that are in line with national  interests."


  At the conference, Etisalat, the largest telecom operator in the  United Arab Emirates, announced a partnership with Huawei to launch a 5G  network in the country by the end of this year.


Rain, South Africa's mobile data-only network operator, also signed a  deal with Huawei to launch the country's first 5G commercial network.

  "Mapping out 5G requires a company to have a well-rounded ability to  build the network, such as end-to-end construction," said Xiang Ligang,  chairman of the Information Consumption Alliance.


  To put 5G into commercial use, companies should also take efficiency  and cost into consideration, and "Huawei is competitive in all of the  above capabilities and has gained a lead on a global scale".


  Nick Read, CEO of Vodafone－the world's second-largest mobile  operator－said, "Cutting the number of network suppliers from three to  two would damage the industry and economic growth."


  He said at this year's conference in Spain that barring Huawei "will  delay 5G in Europe by probably two years－it will structurally  disadvantage Europe".


  Huawei has been steadily increasing its 5G contracts despite alleged  security concerns it faces in some markets, said Wang Yanhui,  secretary-general of the Mobile China Alliance.


  The company said at the conference that to date, it has secured over  30 5G contracts in overseas markets and has signed cooperation deals  with more than 50 partners.

Huawei expects to secure 5G contracts in Germany - Chinadaily.com.cn

----------


## harrybarracuda

Party time at the MSS.

----------


## foobar

It's going to be like that time when they got to Iraq and there was no WMD.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Germany is going to get the chinkies to sign a "No Spying" agreement.

Yeah, good luck with that.

 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

> Yeah, good luck with that.


Your thinking of the Five Eyes "agreements" with it's allies, oh how they laughed, listening in to Merkel............

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Your thinking of the Five Eyes "agreements" with it's allies, oh how they laughed, listening in to Merkel............


I think they're just honest - refused to sign any agreement, at least the US did.

 :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

*U.S. Warns Germany To Drop Huawei Or Risk Losing Intelligence Sharing
*





"_Now, it is the US' turn to respond to these "insurgencies" by western  ally nations, and as the WSJ reports, the Trump administration has told  the German government it would limit the intelligence it shares  with German security agencies if Berlin allows Huawei to build  Germanys next-generation mobile-internet infrastructure. 
__Needless to say, the warning is "likely to cause alarm among German  security circles" amid persistent terror threat, largely the result of  Merkel's disastrous "Open Door" policies which allowed over 1 million  middle eastern immigrants into he country.
_
_Citing a letter dated Friday from U.S. Ambassador to Germany Richard  A. Grenell and addressed to Germanys economics minister, the US  diplomat said that the U.S. "wouldnt be able to keep intelligence and  other information sharing at their current level if Germany allowed  Huawei or other Chinese vendors to participate in building the countrys  5G network.""


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...igence-sharing
_

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sounds fair enough.

"If you install chinky spying equipment, we won't give you secrets for them to steal".

----------


## foobar

More like: 

"If you do business with our competition( who are currently thrashing us in the marketplace ) then we wont warn you about terrorist attacks in your country."

----------


## Klondyke

> U.S. Warns Germany To Drop Huawei Or Risk Losing Intelligence Sharing


Isn't it same as their "warning" (read twisting arms) against Russian gas while offering the American gas for double price?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yap! Yap Yap!

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Yap! Yap Yap!


yes, you are a good dog harry, we know that already  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Huawei... The company you can trust.

 :rofl: 

*Huawei caught faking photos again, this time for the upcoming P30 Pro*https://www.theverge.com/platform/am...camera-ad-dslr

----------


## foobar

^Don't get carried away HawHaw.  Huawei didn't claim they were taken on the upcoming P30 Pro.

_We’ve been made aware that there might have been some misunderstanding  regarding our recent HUAWEI P30 Series teaser posters. We would like to  reiterate that those are, in fact, only teaser posters, and are only  intended to hint at the unique new features that will come with the  HUAWEI P30 Series. Huawei has acquired the licenses to the original  images and the posters are artistic renditions of said features only.  We’d like to take this opportunity to thank the media for their interest  in our posters. We have much to announce in the coming weeks. Please  stay tuned!_

When you go to McDonald's does the Bigmac in the box look the same as the BigMac in the Advert?
Of course it fucking doesn't, it's called advertising.

----------


## foobar

It interesting the US is busy warning(and even threatening) other countries about the fake dangers of Huawei, but are dragging their heels over the very real safety concerns around Boeing passenger planes following 2 crashes in 5 months.

The main difference being that Boeing are balls deep in the Whitehouse  :Wink:

----------


## Texpat

Teaser posters. Good one.  :rofl:

----------


## foobar

^How's that wall coming along Tex ...you know the one from the Trump advert where it stated the Mexicans would pay for it?

Advertising!

----------


## Texpat

Just "teasing" foobar. 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## foobar

_Donald Trump has launched an extraordinary attack on planes “too complicated” to fly after a Boeing 737 crashed in Ethiopia on Sunday.

“Airplanes are becoming far too complex to fly. Pilots are no longer needed, but rather computer scientists from MIT,” Mr Trump tweeted. ”I see it all the time in many products. Always seeking to go one unnecessary step further, when often old and simpler is far better.”

“Split second decisions are needed, and the complexity creates danger. All of this for great cost yet very little gain. I don’t know about you, but I don’t want Albert Einstein to be my pilot. I want great flying professionals that are allowed to easily and quickly take control of a plane!”_

----------


## harrybarracuda

> _We’ve been made aware that we've been caught bullshitting about our recent HUAWEI P30 Series teaser posters. We would like to  offer some alternative bullshit to the effect that we only  intended to hint at the unique new features that will come with the  HUAWEI P30 Series. We’d like to take this opportunity to thank foobar for being a gullible little twat._


FTFY.

----------


## OhOh

> who are currently thrashing us in the marketplace


*Huawei's net profit surges by 25%                  

*                        By Ma Si |             chinadaily.com.cn |             Updated: 2019-03-29 10:23                                                      


_

"Huawei Technologies Co said on Friday that its net profit hit 59.3  billion yuan ($8.7 billion) in 2018, up 25.1 percent year-on-year.
_
_In comparison, the profit growth rate in 2017 was 28.1 percent. The  results show that Huawei still maintained a relatively sound momentum in  its profit stream, despite its heavy input into the research and  development of 5G and the challenges it faced in overseas markets in the  second half of 2018.

_
_Its revenue for 2018 stood at 721 billion yuan ($105.2 billion), up  19.5 percent year-on-year. Last year, the company invested 101.5 billion  yuan, or 14 percent of its sales revenue, into R&D."_

Huawei's net profit surges by 25% - Chinadaily.com.cn


More revenue profit, rather than share buybacks, how tedious. :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

LONDONChinese telecom company Huawei has been strongly criticized in the United Kingdom for its security failings.
The board overseeing Huawei equipment in the UK, which is linked to the Government Communications Headquarters (GCHQ) security service, said Huawei had failed to fix long-standing security issues.


In a report released March 28, the National Cyber Security Center said it could give only limited assurance that the long-term security risks can be managed in the Huawei equipment currently deployed in the UK.

It follows a similar report from July 2018 in which the board said there was significant risk in the UK telecoms infrastructure due to its use of Huawei equipment.

Since that time, Huawei has made no material progress to correct security flaws in its equipment, which underpins the UKs communications networks, according to the report.

https://www.theepochtimes.com/uk-cri...s_2857460.html

----------


## OhOh

> it could give “only limited assurance that the long-term security risks can be managed in the Huawei equipment currently deployed in the UK.”





> 04] there was “significant risk in the UK telecoms infrastructure”





> Huawei has made “no material progress” to correct security flaws in its equipment


Here is the complete list of their comments, for clarity:

_"4.The Oversight Board has now completed its fifth full year of work.In doing so it has covered several areas of HCSEC’s work over the course of the year.The full details of this work are set out in Part II of this report.  

In this summary, the main highlights are:

i.New secure premises for HCSEC completed-t he previously reported acquisition   of   new   premises   for   HCSEC   had experienced   some commercial  delays,  but has  now  completed  successfully  and the  new facilities are fully operational;

ii.The NCSCTechnical Competence Review found that the capability of  HCSEC  has  improved  in  2018,  and  the  quality  of  staff  has  not diminished, meaning that technical work relevant to th eoverall mitigation strategy can be performed at scale and with high quality;

iii.The fifth independent  audit  of  HCSEC’s  ability  to  operate independently of Huawei HQ has been completed, with –again –no high or medium priority findings. 

The audit report identified one low-rated finding, relating to delivery of information and equipment within agreed Service Level Agreements. 

Ernst & Young concluded that there were no major  concerns  and  the  Oversight  Board  is  satisfied  that  HCSEC  is operating  in  line  with  the2010  arrangements  between HMG and  the company;

iv.Further   significant   technical   issues   have   been   identified   in Huawei’s  engineering  processes, leading  to  new  risks  in  the  UK telecommunications networks

;v.No material progress has been made by Huawei in the remediation of the issues reported last year, making it inappropriate to change the level of assurance from last year or to make any comment on potential future levels of assurance. 

5.The key conclusions from the Oversight Board’s fifth year of work are:

i.In 2018, HCSEC fulfilled its obligationsin respect of the provision of software  engineering  and cyber  securityassurance  artefacts  to  the NCSC andtheUK operators as part of the strategy to manage risks to UK  national  security  from  Huawei’s  involvement  in  the  UK’s  critical networks;

ii.However,  as  reported  in  2018, HCSEC’s  work  has  continued  to identify  concerning  issues  in  Huawei’s  approach  to  software development bringing  significantly  increased  risk  to  UK  operators, which requires ongoing management and mitigation;

iii.No  material  progresshas  been  made  on  the  issues  raised  in  the previous 2018report;

iv.The  Oversight  Board  continues  to  be  able  to  provide only  limited assurancethat  the  long-term  security  risks  can  be  managed  in  the Huawei equipment currently deployed in the UK

;v.The Oversight Board advises that it will be difficult to appropriately risk-manage future products in the context of UK deployments, until the  underlying  defects  in  Huawei’s  software  engineering  and cyber security processes are remediated;

vi.At present, the Oversight Board has not yet seen anything to give it confidence  in  Huawei’s capacity  to  successfully  complete  the elements of its transformation programme that it has proposed as a means  of  addressing  these  underlying  defects.  The  Board  will  require sustained  evidence  of  better  software  engineering  and cyber  security quality verified by HCSEC and NCSC

;vii.Overall, the Oversight Board can only provide limited assurance that all risks to UK national security from Huawei’s involvement in the UK’s critical networks can be sufficiently mitigated long-term."

_The report is available here:

https://assets.publishing.service.go...eport-2019.pdf 


One wonders if *National Security Council* (*NSC*) (United Kingdom) receives a similar, publicly available, annual audit report, on all existing and potential supplier's equipment/code/development ability?

Not finding any reference to other companies annual reports, suggests one should assume, that it is only Huawei that has been commented/had it's equipment investigated by NSC?

Any idea why only one company, of the many available, should be selected for this level of scrutiny?

1. Huawei offered to be investigated in this manner, 
2. All other companies cited national/commercial security reasons, 
3, NSC relies on foreign government agencies, similar to the FAA, located in a dying, unexceptional country one doesn't need to named and just "rubber stamps" their conclusions, 
4. A nod and a wink from a competitor, who has been "useful, historically" ?

----------


## OhOh

Huawei's response:

*Statement by Huawei on the Huawei Cyber Security Evaluation Centre (HCSEC) Oversight Board Annual Report 2019*


_"The 2019 OB report again recognises the effectiveness of the HCSEC.  As the report says, "The oversight provided for in our mitigation  strategy for Huawei's presence in the UK is arguably the toughest and  most rigorous in the world. This report does not, therefore, suggest  that the UK networks are more vulnerable than last year." 

__The 2019 OB report details some concerns about Huawei's software  engineering capabilities. We understand these concerns and take them  very seriously. The issues identified in the OB report provide vital  input for the ongoing transformation of our software engineering  capabilities. In November last year Huawei's Board of Directors issued a  resolution to carry out a companywide transformation programme aimed at  enhancing our software engineering capabilities, with an initial budget  of US$2bn.
_
_A high-level plan for the programme has been developed and we will  continue to work with UK operators and the NCSC during its  implementation to meet the requirements created as cloud, digitization,  and software-defined everything become more prevalent. To ensure the  ongoing security of global telecom networks, the industry, regulators,  and governments need to work together on higher common standards for  cyber security assurance and evaluation.
_
_Further information:_
_· The mechanism of collaboration between Huawei and the UK government  continues to work properly – the identification of the issues in the OB  report is an indication of the HCSEC model working properly.
_
_· The report states that "HCSEC continues to provide unique, world  class cyber security expertise to assist the Government's ongoing risk  management programme around the use of Huawei equipment with the UK  operators."
_
_· Over the past 30 years, Huawei products have served 3 billion  people in more than 170 countries, these products have performed above  the industry average in terms of system stability and reliability.
_
_· On 27 December 2018, Huawei founder, Mr. Ren Zhengfei, issued an  open letter to all employees, entitled Comprehensively Enhancing  Software Engineering Capabilities and Practices to Build Trustworthy,  Quality Products, to outline the transformation programme and the  reasoning behind it.
_
_· The level of assurance provided in this year’s report is essentially the same as it was in 2018._
_· The report states that "NCSC does not believe that the defects identified are a result of Chinese state interference."
_
_· The telecom industry requires unified standards for cyber security, which are necessary for its healthy development."_

https://huawei.eu/media-centre/press...csec-oversight

----------


## harrybarracuda

UK: Huawei is spying for the chinkies
Huawei: No we're not, honest, you can trust us, John.

----------


## OhOh

> UK: Huawei is spying for the chinkies


Show us your cards or fold.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Awww is the widdle chinky sychophant all indignant?

 :Smile: 

If there was a chinky playing cards in the picture you were going to use, he'd probably have his Huawei phone camera spying on his neighbours hand.

----------


## OhOh

*Huawei an enemy, Part II – Rural American carrier of choice [video]*


_We explored the mythological roots of the propaganda push against the  Chinese company. We noted that the tactic taken to demonize it resembles  almost identically the same tactic as it was deployed against  Moscow-based Kaspersky Lab, and its owner and founder Evgeny (Eugene)  Kaspersky. That tactic was the employment of a highly circumstantial  line of reasoning, that both Mr. Kaspersky and Mr. Ren Zhengfei, the  founder of Huawei, were each educated in their respective nations’  military and intelligence complexes, so therefore they are agents of  their respective governments, because both have Communists involved,  either presently (China) or formerly (Russia)._ _Springing this line of reasoning on the American media, the media  conveyed this to the populace of the United States, which is remarkably  uneducated about international realities, that is, unless folks have  actually gone to see them personally, and the fact is that Americans  appear to travel outside the United States relatively little contrasted  with their European and Asian counterparts. This makes it fairly easy  for the US media to cast any narrative it wants – without any other  points of reference, and a desire to trust the news media of a free  country, it is very easy to dupe Americans into thinking many things.
_
_But what is the reality of Huawei, itself? Is the company beholden to  the Chinese defense and intelligence apparatus? Does Huawei obey orders  from the Standing Committee of the Chinese Communist Party?
_
_The answer is unknown, so there lies the point from which conjecture  arises. However, if Huawei’s business practices are indicative of the  desire of the company or the Chinese government to somehow compromise  the United States’ national security, there may be something amiss with  the strategy.
_
_The United States has several major wireless cellular carriers that  offer nationwide coverage: AT&T, T-Mobile, Verizon, and Sprint.  These companies have their “secondary” and sometimes even ternary  networks. But there are also a large number of what are called  “Regional” wireless carriers that offer wireless services in places that  Big Telecom never covered. This means the great empty spaces away from  the coastal cities and the scattering of large cities in the central and  Western US.
_
_Fierce Wireless is a news and information website that supports the unique world of wireless companies and their concerns. Their Editor’s Corner featured Mike Dano with some surprising information that many Americans probably do not know:

__As a group of lawmakers reportedly prepares to voice  concerns about how the proposed merger of Sprint and T-Mobile might be  affected by China’s Huawei, there’s something they should know: Huawei already commands a substantial business among a range of smaller U.S. wireless carriers.
_
_Moreover, a significant number of Huawei’s U.S. carrier  customers—which offer wireless services to tens of thousands of  Americans in rural locations across the country—are collectively happy  with Huawei’s services and argue that the company poses no threat to  U.S. national security.
_
_“There is no evidence that Huawei equipment is a threat to national  security, and southwestern Kansas residents rely on such equipment used  by United TelCom to provide them with reliable wireless services not  only for public safety purposes, but also for daily business and  personal communications,” said Todd Houseman, the CEO of United TelCom, in a recent FCC filing.

__There is an incorrectly stated fact – it is not merely tens of thousands  of subscribers that are served by Huawei core networks. Here are the  subscriber counts of networks in which Huawei forms the core and  structure of the given provider’s network:
_

_SI Wireless – Western Kentucky and Tennessee – 20,000 customers__NE Colorado Cellular [a.k.a. Viaero Wireless] – Eastern Colorado, Western Kansas, Nebraska, Southeast Wyoming and Southwest South Dakota – 110,000 customers__James Valley Telecommunication – Aberdeen, South Dakota and surrounding areas – 10,000 customers__United Telephone Association [a.k.a. United Wireless] – Customers across southwestern Kansas__Nemont Telephone Cooperative – Montana and Northwest North Dakota – 12,000 customers__Union Telephone Company – Wyoming, Colorado, Utah and Idaho – 40,000 customers_ 
_Anyone looking at these networks’ subscriber counts and coverage maps  will see that these networks cover small towns and lots of very rural  space with very few people. Although it is extremely likely  that all these networks have roaming agreements with one of the larger  national networks (because people in rural America commonly travel great  distances for their livelihood, often many hundreds of miles in each  day), the actual locales covered are not likely to be of great interest  to the Chinese government… unless they wish to know how fast our corn  and wheat grows. Further, the subscriber count of all these networks  listed probably approaches about 200,000 people, not even 1/100 of the  US’ population.
_
_So, why do these companies use Huawei in their core networks? Simple.  It is good quality equipment and the prices and service are excellent.  Here to tell us about it is Frank Dirico, Owner and President of Viaero  Wireless:




__[Author’s note: In this matter, I can step in directly, as I  worked with and for Mr. Dirico during Huawei’s buildout phase that he  describes in this video. Much of what follows is also based on personal  experience with Huawei and on my own level of experience as a wireless  systems “engineer”, highly familiar with GSM / HSPA+ core networks.]
_
_While this is a promotional interview that Mr. Dirico gave, the  information he shares is essentially on target. Frank Dirico is an  exacting professional, and has made a tremendous career for himself  building out networks of this type. When Huawei deployed its test  network across the San Luis Valley and near Walsenburg, Colorado, the  reports we got from there were simply amazing in terms of how fast the  network was built. When the “all clear” came to replace the legacy  network that was, incidentally Nokia, the switch out of both core  network components, and the cell sites themselves moved extremely  quickly, accomplishing a great push in mere months.
_
_Viaero’s geographical spread is enormous, and the architecture of the  network for rural coverage meant that cell towers were usually about  ten miles apart from one another, though in populated areas there were  more cells to cover the subscriber counts. The towers are often powered  by off-the-grid sources, such as solar energy or propane, and the  network broadcast signal is said to be increased in the event of severe  weather, such as the blinding blizzards and severe thunderstorms that  cross the area. In recent times, Viaero deployed high definition cameras  on their Huawei towers to observe weather conditions and provide  extremely current warnings.
_
_Huawei, like most wireless network providers, is used to providing  services in areas of much higher population density, so they had to  relearn their craft for Colorado and Nebraska. Simply put, they did so,  and very effectively. Viaero’s success with Huawei was doubtlessly  impetus to neighboring rural carrier Union Wireless, who also switched their core to Huawei in 2014. Fierce Wireless continues:

__Why are so many smaller U.S. wireless companies working with Huawei, even after a 2012 government report (PDF)  warned that equipment from Huawei and ZTE could be used by the Chinese  government for espionage? That’s simple: Huawei equipment is apparently  good and cheap.
_
_“[James Valley Telecommunications (JVT)] chose Huawei because it was  the most cost-effective option with a 40% savings versus the 2nd most  cost-effective option,” wrote James Groft, the carrier’s CEO. “Huawei is  also consequently our primary provider of customer support services,  such as installation of new equipment and software upgrades. Huawei  is highly cost-effective and it provides excellent customer service.  Before contracting with Huawei, JVT had a series of terrible experiences  with another, higher priced vendor. Huawei’s service record,  while not perfect, has resulted in fewer and less severe coverage  outages for our customers. Huawei is there when our customers need  them.”

__In this line of business, companies often have to subsist on small  budgets, and while such rural networks do occasionally receive federal  and state subsidies in the United States, the operators know better than  to count on the flow of money from their local capitals or from  Washington. 

Additionally, sometimes American companies’ personal  experiences with European GSM equipment makers and service providers has  been, honestly not the best. [Author’s disclosure here] – I  worked with two such US carriers and the experience with European core  network partners often featured a measure of condescension (GSM  technology is way ahead of anything the US had in cellular, so its  creators appeared to feel a bit superior) and as noted above, there  appears to be a bad service record. Huawei’s people were friendly,  expert and eager and excited to help. Their engineers worked with ours  and the relationships developed were solid and friendly.
_
_The experience with Huawei seems to be uniformly constant with  everyone who works with them. Perhaps it is simply the Chinese work and  social ethos, but such an experience goes a long way.
_
_The US has blundered in really odd ways in recent years, in matters  such as trying to get Europeans to by American natural gas, shipped  across the Atlantic by ships, while Russia lies just next door to many  European countries, and can offer the same fuel for far cheaper – just  hook up to the pipeline. Huawei has made great progress – their networks  were always good, but their handsets had some catching up to do in  order to meet the levels of South Korean Samsung, and of course Apple,  and they have done so.
_
_However, the geopolitical game seems to be in operation in both  cases, and if carried out, it will only make life expensive and  miserable for many thousands of people while the politicians and fat  cats in DC and Europe can celebrate “stamping out the threats” of what  is really likely only free market competition.
_
_Part III will examine the fight as it presently exists."

https://theduran.com/huawei-an-enemy...-choice-video/_

A local wireless company discusses hie experience working with Huawei equipment, service operations and installation crews..

----------


## OhOh

*European Commission weighs in on 5G security*



The  European Commission (EC) has released a set of operational  recommendations that target cybersecurity across 5G networks in Europe.  The recommendations are the result of a March 22 European Council meeting (PDF), in which heads of state called for a “concerted approach to the security of 5G networks.”

 The recommendations call for each EU member state to  complete a national risk assessment of 5G network infrastructures by the  end of June 2019, and then update existing security requirements for  network providers to include conditions for ensuring the security of  public 5G networks. The EC said such measures are meant to protect the  economies, societies and democratic systems that’ll be impacted by 5G  technologies moving forward.

 It asks that member states exchange information with one  another and the European Agency for Cybersecurity (ENISA) in order to  complete a coordinated risk assessment by October 2019. Member states  will then decide upon a set of measures, ranging from certification  requirements, tests, controls and the identification of products or  suppliers that are considered potentially nonsecure.

Finally, it asks member states to further collaborate with industry  stakeholders to develop a dedicated EU-wide certification scheme for 5G,  which should then become mandatory for 5G suppliers.

“The resilience of our digital infrastructure is critical  to government, business, the security of our personal data and the  functioning of our democratic institutions,” said Commissioner Julian  King, who is in charge of the Security Union, in a statement.  “We need to develop a European approach to protecting the integrity of  5G, which is going to be the digital plumbing of our interconnected  lives.”

 The measures are in response to growing concern among  leaders globally over the vulnerabilities of 5G networks built using too  few suppliers. The U.S. government has launched a lobbying campaign  against China-based 5G vendor Huawei over security concerns that has resulted in a handful of countries banning Huawei products from 5G deployments.

 In Europe, countries have been less interested in banning  Huawei altogether, opting instead to shore up security guidelines around  5G networks. Germany’s telecom regulatory body, the Federal Network  Agency (BNetzA), for example, announced earlier this year it would not  ban Huawei products from 5G deployments, which prompted a U.S.  ambassador to threaten to withhold intel from Germany.

https://www.fiercewireless.com/wirel...hs-5g-security

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fucking right they need a Risk Assessment, all that chinky spying equipment.

----------


## OhOh

> Huawei: No we're not, honest, you can trust us, John.


These ten companies;
*
Huawei Technologies, Nokia, Samsung, Telefonaktiebolaget LM Ericsson,  ZTE,Hewlett-Packard Enterprise (HPE), Intel, Nokia, Qualcomm, and Cisco.*

appear to be judged by the industry, as potential 5g equipment suppliers. There may well be others.

Do you have  links to their own NSC Audit reports, or any other countries similar  organisation, so we can judge the absolute "risk" from them all?

----------


## OhOh

*Huawei Frightens Europe's Data Protectors. America Does, Too*By          Helene Fouquet 

 and          Marie Mawad

 

                                               24 February 2019, 12:00 GMT+7                          Updated on          25 February 2019, 15:10 GMT+7




                              U.S. Cloud Act is raising concern about extraterritoriality             
                              Act allows authorities to get data overseas, EU to negotiate             




_"There’s "no proof of any wrongdoing" by Huawei, says Telefonica CEO Jose Maria Alvarez-Pallete.

__A foreign power with possible unbridled access to Europe’s data is  causing alarm in the region. No, it’s not China. It’s the U.S.

_

_As the U.S.  pushes ahead with the “Cloud Act” it enacted about a year ago, Europe  is scrambling to curb its reach. Under the act, all U.S. cloud service  providers from Microsoft and IBM to Amazon  -- when ordered -- have to provide American authorities data stored on  their servers regardless of where it’s housed. With those providers  controlling much of the cloud market in Europe, the act could  potentially give the U.S. the right to access information on large  swaths of the region’s people and companies.

_
_The  U.S. says the act is aimed at aiding investigations. Some people are  drawing parallels between the legislation and the National Intelligence  Law that China put in place in 2017 requiring all its organizations and  citizens to assist authorities with access to information. The Chinese  law, which the U.S. says is a tool for espionage, is cited by President  Donald Trump’s administration as a reason to avoid doing business with companies like Huawei Technologies Co.

_
_“I don’t mean to compare U.S. and Chinese laws, because  obviously they aren’t the same, but what we see is that on both sides,  Chinese and American, there is clearly a push to have extraterritorial  access to data,” Laure de la Raudiere, a French lawmaker who co-heads a  parliamentary cyber-security and sovereignty group, said in an  interview. “This must be a wake up call for Europe to accelerate its  own, sovereign offer in the data sector.”

_
_Matters of espionage and foreign interference will be at the center of talks at Europe’s biggest telecoms and technology conference, the MWC Barcelona, that started Monday._
*Irish Case*_The  Cloud Act (or the “Clarifying Lawful Overseas Use of Data Act”)  addresses an issue that came up when Microsoft in 2013 refused to  provide the FBI access to a server in Ireland in a drug-trafficking  investigation, saying it couldn’t be compelled to produce data stored  outside the U.S._
_The act’s extraterritoriality spooks the European Union -- an  issue that’s become more acute as trans-Atlantic relations fray and the  bloc sees the U.S. under Trump as an increasingly unreliable ally.

_
_Europe  may seek to mitigate the impact of the law by drawing on a provision in  the act that allows the U.S. to reach “executive agreements” with  countries allowing a mutual exchange of information and data. The European Commission wants the EU to enter into talks with the U.S., and negotiations may start this spring._
*EU Action*_France  and other EU countries like The Netherlands and Belgium are pushing for  the bloc to present a common front as they struggle to come up with  regulations to protect privacy, avert cyber attacks and secure critical  networks in the increasingly amorphous world of information in the  cloud.

_
_A Dutch lawmaker at the European Parliament, Sophie in ’t Veld,  recently expressed frustration at what she called the EU’s “enormous  weakness” in the face of the U.S.’s “unlimited data hunger.”

_
_“Because  of the Cloud Act, the long arm of the American authorities reaches  European citizens, contradicting all EU law,” she said. “Would the  Americans accept it if the EU would grant itself extraterritorial  jurisdiction on U.S. soil? And would the Commission also propose  negotiations with Russia or China, if they would adopt their own Russian  or Chinese Cloud Act?"

_
_An internal memo crafted by the French  government in November states that “the Cloud Act could be a test from  the U.S., and they expect a political response, which ought to be  European to be strong enough.”_

*French Response
*_The  Cloud Act was enacted just weeks ahead of Europe’s data-protection law,  the General Data Protection Regulation, or GDPR, which states that all  businesses that collect data from EU citizens have to follow the bloc’s  rules, which could put the two laws at odds.

_
_While  waiting for the EU to get its response together, some countries are  preparing their own, with the French leading the pack. President  Emmanuel Macron’s teams are readying legal and technical measures to  shield the country, four government officials involved said. The  president’s office, the finance ministry and the state’s cyber security  agency ANSSI have worked on it for the last 10 months.

_
_“The more we dig into the Cloud Act, the more worrying it  is,” said ANSSI chief Guillaume Poupard. “It’s a way for the U.S. to  enter into negotiations... but it has an immediate extraterritorial  effect that’s unbearable.”_

*Not OK*_The  French government has held meetings with banks, defense contractors,  energy utilities and others, asking them to use “Cloud Act-safe” data  providers. It’s also studying legal options, a finance ministry official  said. One way might be to refresh a 1968 “Blocking Statute,” which  prohibits French companies and citizens from providing “economic,  commercial, industrial, financial, or technical documents or  information” as evidence in legal proceedings outside the country.

_
_“No  one can accept that a foreign government, even the American one, can  come fetch data on companies stored by a U.S. company, without warning  and without us being able to respond,” Finance Minister Bruno Le Maire  said in a speech on Feb. 18.

_
_France has been more vociferous in its opposition to the  Cloud Act because its companies have borne the brunt of other  extraterritorial U.S. laws. In 2014, BNP was slapped with an $8.97 billion U.S. fine for transactions with countries facing American sanctions. French oil company Total SA walked away from a $4.8 billion project in Iran after Trump pulled out of its nuclear deal._

*Local Providers*_One  consequence of the Cloud Act is that European companies and  organizations will start looking for local alternatives. Europe’s phone  operators, many of whom are already being steered away from Huawei, see the act making providers from the U.S. a threat, too.

_
_“On  the one hand you have this Chinese expansion and on the other these new  U.S. rules are putting American companies at the mercy of the  administration,” Gervais Pellissier, deputy chief executive officer of Orange SA,  told reporters on Thursday in Paris. “The hardware bricks are either  American or Chinese. We need to now find a software layer to deal with  the situation.”

_
_Local cloud providers are using the Cloud Act and  GDPR in their sales pitches. French company Atos is telling customers  it’ll keep their most-sensitive data physically on servers in Europe. It struck a deal with Google to safeguard client data.

_
_OVH Groupe SAS,  presenting itself as a Europe-grown rival to Amazon’s cloud business,  is growing sales 30 percent a year and making profit running data  centers in Europe.

_
_“We can guarantee our customers the sovereignty of their  data, which is more than Amazon or other rivals can offer,” Founder and  CEO Octave Klaba told reporters in October."_

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...erica-does-too


_"We need to now find a software layer to deal with  the situation."

_One hopes not the same one utilised to design the 737MAX software/training and aircraft manuals.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> These ten companies;
> *
> Huawei Technologies, Nokia, Samsung, Telefonaktiebolaget LM Ericsson,  ZTE,Hewlett-Packard Enterprise (HPE), Intel, Nokia, Qualcomm, and Cisco.*
> 
> appear to be judged by the industry, as potential 5g equipment suppliers. There may well be others.
> 
> Do you have  links to their own NSC Audit reports, or any other countries similar  organisation, so we can judge the absolute "risk" from them all?


Oh you silly boy.

None of those countries have laws that let their governments hack companies and steal data, or force their own companies to handover data to the spooks.

None of them have fake cars made by stealing designs from around the world, or fake phones or fake everything else the chinkies pirate en masse.

Everyone knows you can't trust the thieving chinkies.

Well, except you, but you're a snivelling chinky sycophant.


* Except ZTE, those cuntos were already caught putting malware on their phones. Probably at the request of Winnie the Pooh. but they're chinkies too so it isn't surprising. Huawei phones have probably got malware on too, just better hidden.

----------


## OhOh

So it appears that no other company has an annual audit by NSC. I'm sure all the others, excluding Cisco, who inform users of it's equipment they do obey ameristani laws, have no security problems and do not obey their counties laws.

Thanks for you opinion.




> None of those countries have laws that let their governments hack companies and steal data, or force their own companies to handover data to the spooks.





> Under the act, all U.S. cloud service providers  from Microsoft and IBM to Amazon -- when ordered -- have to provide  American authorities data stored on their servers regardless of where  it’s housed

----------


## harrybarracuda

Still struggling to understand what "Due Process" means I see.

I think foobar is dragging you down to his level.

 :rofl:

----------


## foobar

^The usual imaginary distinctions from Lord HawHaw ..the fact is no other country hacks the world more than America, and its all sanctioned by the US legal system, in fact the US government demands it and forces US tech companies to install backdoors in their products and to give the keys to the NSA, even when its not sanctioned they do it anyway.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^The usual imaginary distinctions from Lord HawHaw ..the fact is no other country hacks the world more than America, and its all sanctioned by the US legal system, in fact the US government demands it and forces US tech companies to install backdoors in their products and to give the keys to the NSA, even when its not sanctioned they do it anyway.


And this imbecile doesn't even have a clue what the NSA were collecting.

He's such a stupid little boy.

----------


## OhOh

> Still struggling to understand what "Due Process" means I see


We have had many examples of ameristani and it's vassals understanding of the phrase "due process".

The latest being the illegal collusion between FAA and Boing ,Boing airplanes, which so far, has caused 500+ innocent souls to die.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> We have had many examples of ameristani and it's vassals understanding of the phrase "due process".
> 
> The latest being the illegal collusion between FAA and Boing ,Boing airplanes, which so far, has caused 500+ innocent souls to die.


You're really trying to compare this with the chinkies ordering its business to spy on foreign companies and steal as much IP as they can get their grubby little hands on? And making it legal for their intelligence services to hack foreign companies?

Oh dear.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Chinkies just can't be trusted.




> *Huawei savaged by Brit code review board over pisspoor dev practices*Britain's Huawei oversight board has said the Chinese company is a threat to British national security after all – and some existing mobile network equipment will have to be ripped out and replaced to get rid of said threat.
> 
> 
> "The work of HCSEC [Huawei Cyber Security Evaluation Centre]… reveals serious and systematic defects in Huawei's software engineering and cyber security competence," said the HCSEC oversight board in its annual report, published this morning.
> 
> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/0...annual_report/

----------


## OhOh

> some existing mobile network equipment will have to be ripped out and replaced to get rid of said threat


One wonders whether the "replacement" equipment will be Huawei or some other kit, certified by an Annual NSC Audit report issued by UK Cyber Security Evaluation Centre. :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> One wonders whether the "replacement" equipment will be Huawei or some other kit, certified by an Annual NSC Audit report issued by UK Cyber Security Evaluation Centre.


That's because one is a chinky brown noser.

----------


## Klondyke

*Belgian cybersecurity agency finds no threat from Huawei, as US increase pressure
*April 16, 2019

Belgium’s centre for cybersecurity has found no evidence that telecoms equipment supplied by Huawei Technology could be used for spying. The news comes as US authorities renew their campaign in Europe against the Chinese telecoms giant.

The agency, which reports to the Belgian prime minister, had been tasked with analyzing the possible threat posed by Huawei, which supplies equipment to Belgian mobile operators Proximus, Orange Belgium and Telenet.

“Until now we have not found technical indications that point in the direction of a spying threat,” a spokesman for the agency said on Monday. “We are not providing a final report on the matter, but are continuing to look into it.”

Meanwhile, the United States will push its allies at a meeting in Prague next month to adopt shared security and policy measures that will make it more difficult for China’s Huawei to dominate 5G telecommunications networks, according to people familiar with the matter and documents seen by Reuters.

The event and broader U.S. campaign to limit the role of Chinese telecommunications firms in the build out of 5G networks comes as Western governments grapple with the national security implications of moving to 5G, which promises to be at least 100 times faster than the current 4G networks.

The issue is crucial because of 5G’s leading role in internet-connected products ranging from self-driving cars and smart cities to augmented reality and artificial intelligence. If the underlying technology for 5G connectivity is vulnerable then it could allow hackers to exploit such products to spy or disrupt them.

The United States has been meeting with allies in recent months to warn them Washington believes Huawei’s equipment could be used by the Chinese state to spy. Huawei Technologies Co Ltd has repeatedly denied the allegations.

Officials from more than 30 countries will meet May 2-3 to agree on security principles for next-generation telecoms networks, said Robert Kahofer, chief of cabinet at Czech cybersecurity agency NUKIB.

A U.S. official familiar with the plan said the Prague meeting marks a strategic shift in how the U.S. government plans to urge allies to drop Huawei and other 5G vendors in the future, which Washington believes pose a risk to national security. The official described the approach as “softer.”

A Huawei spokesman did not immediately respond to a request for comment. U.S. proposals for the Prague meeting urge governments and operators to consider the legal environment in a vendor’s country, how much state support a company receives, transparency of corporate structure, and trustworthiness of equipment. It also calls on partners to prioritize security and work together on investigations into cyberattacks aimed at 5G architecture.

The documents do not mention Huawei, the world’s largest telecoms equipment maker, by name, but U.S. officials said they hoped it would provide the “intellectual framework” needed for other countries to effectively bar Chinese vendors. In August, U.S. President Donald Trump signed a bill that barred the U.S. government itself from using Huawei and ZTE Corp equipment.

“The goal is to agree upon a set of shared principles that would ensure the security of next-generation telecommunications networks,” said one of the officials, who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss private conversations.

The Prague conference has been organized by the Czech foreign ministry with support from NUKIB, said Kahofer. The foreign ministry did not respond to requests for comment.

Delegations from all of the European Union’s 28 member states, as well as the European Commission, NATO and around eight other countries including the United States and Australia are expected to attend, Kahofer said.

China and Russia have not been invited, he added, but stressed that the event was not “an anti-Huawei or anti-China conference.” Europe has emerged as a key battleground for the future of 5G, with the United States pushing allies and partners to bar Chinese vendors but European governments wary of the trade and economic consequences of angering Beijing.

Internet service providers have also warned that banning Huawei would incur huge costs and delay the rollout of 5G by years. A senior U.S. cybersecurity official said last week Washington wanted European governments to adopt “risk-based security frameworks”, citing recent moves in Germany to implement stricter security standards for all 5G vendors, and that doing so would effectively rule out using Huawei and ZTE.

“The United States welcomes engagement from partners and allies to discuss ways that we can work together ensuring that our 5G networks are reliable and secure,” said White House National Security Council spokesman Garrett Marquis.

Officials in Britain, which last month exposed new security flaws in Huawei equipment but says it has found no evidence of Chinese state interference, have also spoken of “raising security across the board” for 5G. The European Commission said in March that EU nations would be required to share data on 5G cybersecurity risks and produce measures to tackle them by the end of the year.

https://www.euractiv.com/section/5g/...ease-pressure/

----------


## harrybarracuda

Out of the box, even with the Huawei shit turned off, the shiny new Huawei P30 (the one they published the fake camera photos for) immediately starts sending data back to Chinky government websites.

Leave this one alone.

Dirty chinky spies.


https://github.com/pe3zx/huawei-block-list

----------


## OhOh

*Huawei reportedly gets nod to help build British 5G network        * 



An [Chinese?] engineer works at a Huawei laboratory in the United Kingdom.


_"__The United Kingdom has given the green light to Chinese telecom giant  Huawei Technologies Co to help build the country's next generation  mobile communication technology network, said the Daily Telegraph  newspaper.
__The UK's National Security Council, which is chaired by Prime  Minister Theresa May, agreed on Tuesday to allow Huawei limited access  to help build parts of its 5G network such as antennas and other  "noncore" infrastructure, the report said, without citing sources.
_
_Analysts said the news sends a positive signal to Huawei, as entry  into the UK's 5G network is highly likely to invite wider recognition in  Europe and help reduce security concerns toward the Chinese company._
_Huawei said in an emailed statement to China Daily that it welcomes  reports that the UK government is moving toward allowing it in the  country's 5G network._
_"This green light means that UK businesses and consumers will have  access to the fastest and most reliable networks thanks to Huawei's  cutting-edge technology," Huawei said.
_
_The Shenzhen-based company said it is awaiting a formal government  announcement and it is pleased that the UK is continuing to take an  evidence-based approach to its work._
_As the world's largest telecom equipment maker and a leading  smartphone vendor, Huawei is facing cyber security allegations in some  foreign markets, including the United States. The company has repeatedly  said such allegations are groundless and not supported by factual  evidence._
_The news came after Financial Times reported in February that the UK  National Cyber Security Centre had determined that there are ways to  limit potential risks from using Huawei in future 5G ultrafast networks._
_Belgian newspaper De Standard also reported earlier that The Center  for Cybersecurity Belgium has found no evidence that telecoms equipment  supplied by Huawei could be used for spying._
_Xiang Ligang, director-general of the Information Consumption  Alliance, said the UK is in a better position than many countries to  judge whether Huawei poses security risks, since it has a monitoring  body that has been checking the company's products for years.
_
_"But it still remains to be seen whether Huawei can be allowed in the UK's core infrastructure for the 5G network," Xiang said._
_Despite the ongoing challenges, Huawei said it expects to post  double-digit growth in its carrier business unit this year, as the  Chinese company believes that global investment into 5G will be  value-driven, reliable and generate more growth opportunities._
_Hu Houkun, rotating chairman at Huawei, said last week that it had so  far secured 40 commercial 5G network contracts, up from 30 announced in  late January, and it has shipped more than 70,000 5G base stations, up  from 40,000 announced in late February.
_
_In the first quarter of this year, it posted 179.7 billion yuan  ($26.8 billion) in revenue, representing year-on-year growth of 39  percent.
_
_The company's first quarter net profit margin stood at about 8 percent, slightly higher than the same period last year."_

Huawei reportedly gets nod to help build British 5G network - Chinadaily.com.cn

and here;

*Will banning Huawei from the ‘core’ 5G network keep the UK secure?* 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2019/04/24/will-banning-huawei-core-5g-network-keep-uk-secure/

I suspect the use of the words, "noncore" and "core", allows both parties significant wriggle room, to enable a claim of victory. 

Another Asian/Europe win/win  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

It seems the leaking of this meeting has caused consternation in the intelligence and counter-intelligence communities. No doubt May was trying to railroad this through on the sly to try and get a trade deal and blow her own trumpet per-Brexit.

I think that ship sailed a long time ago.

Everyone knows the chinkies are not to be trusted.

----------


## OhOh

> Everyone knows the chinkies are not to be trusted.


It appears that 78% of the worlds countries representatives disagree with you (150/193).  If one is to assume the countries representatives are attending the  BRI meeting month for reasons other than collecting air-miles.

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Everyone*_ knows the chinkies are not to be trusted.

_


> One of the US’s best known hospitals, MD Anderson Cancer Center in Houston, Texas, is dismissing three Chinese American scientists after the National Institutes of Health singled them out by name in complaints, alleging that their NIH grant applications had concealed extensive links to Chinese institutions and that they posed a threat to US funded intellectual property.
> 
> 
> _The dismissals may herald others across the US, indicate recent warnings from the NIH director, Francis Collins, who told a Senate hearing earlier this month that his agency had sent similar letters to “more than 55” institutions. These followed an open letter sent last August to more than 10 000 institutions warning them that “foreign entities have mounted systematic programs to influence NIH researchers and peer reviewers.”_
> 
> https://www.bmj.com/content/365/bmj.l1911


_

_

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It appears that 78% of the worlds countries representatives disagree with you (150/193).  If one is to assume the countries representatives are attending the  BRI meeting month for reasons other than collecting air-miles.


Collecting brown envelopes and cake tins would be closer to the truth.

----------


## OhOh

*Britain will not use high-risk vendors in critical parts of 5G networks: minister*_"GLASGOW, Scotland (Reuters) - Britain will not consider high risk  equipment vendors in security critical parts of its next-generation 5G  networks, Cabinet Office minister David Lidington said on Thursday."

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-huawei/britain-will-not-use-high-risk-vendors-in-critical-parts-of-5g-networks-minister-idUSKCN1S110H?il=0



_One wonders which vendors "Britain" considers to be "low risk" and why?  

Looking forward to reading the "Low Risk" vendor's UK  annual security assessment report._


_
Keep on holding it in.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> One wonders which vendors "Britain" considers to be "low risk" and why?


One wonders if these cabinet nitwits have a fucking clue what they're talking about. The answer being probably "No".

Which is why the spooks are pissed off with them for not listening and now have to go back and drum into them that they need to STFU and take expert advice.

----------


## Hugh Cow

I've decided not to buy a huawei phone. The Chinese might read my secret TD comments.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I've decided not to buy a huawei phone. The Chinese might read my secret TD comments.



"Might"?

----------


## OhOh

^^
Your file is one of their favourites .  :Smile:  Second only to 'arrys.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^
> Your file is one of their favourites .  Second only to 'arrys.


They don't have favourites, they mop up everything.

Leeches.

----------


## SeventhSoul

Huawei, OPPO and Xiaomi make cheapish (affordable) phones for the masses, with good specs. Viets love them, guess because of the pricing. Told my Vietnamese student her Huawei mobby was a Chinese brand and China-made. She was mortified. Looked like she was going to smash it against the wall.

That said I'd still go with an ASUS Zenfone, but struggling to find them in-store. Can be bought on Lazada, but trying to avoid a Lazada (online) purchase. My current Zenfone 5 is going strong after 3 years, and one dunk in water (VND300k repair to the motherboard sorted everything). 

Bought a power bank today for VND390k, for the visa run to Moc Bai on Thursday as the battery dies if I'm watching vids/YT/listening to music.

Other options are Samsung and ....? Nokia's quite big here, but the Chinese brands have a stranglehold on the market.

----------


## Dragonfly

what a surprise, a UK government official being a traitor  :Smile: 

Defence Secretary Gavin Williamson sacked over Huawei leak
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-48126974

avin Williamson has been sacked as defence secretary following an inquiry into the leak of information from the National Security Council.

Downing Street said the PM had "lost confidence in his ability to serve" and Penny Mordaunt will take on the role.

The inquiry followed reports over a plan to allow Huawei limited access to help build the UK's new 5G network.

Mr Williamson, who has been defence secretary since 2017, continues to deny leaking the information.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Huawei, OPPO and Xiaomi make cheapish (affordable) phones for the masses, with good specs. Viets love them, guess because of the pricing. Told my Vietnamese student her Huawei mobby was a Chinese brand and China-made. She was mortified. Looked like she was going to smash it against the wall.
> 
> That said I'd still go with an ASUS Zenfone, but struggling to find them in-store. Can be bought on Lazada, but trying to avoid a Lazada (online) purchase. My current Zenfone 5 is going strong after 3 years, and one dunk in water (VND300k repair to the motherboard sorted everything). 
> 
> Bought a power bank today for VND390k, for the visa run to Moc Bai on Thursday as the battery dies if I'm watching vids/YT/listening to music.
> 
> Other options are Samsung and ....? Nokia's quite big here, but the Chinese brands have a stranglehold on the market.


There are a ton of cheapy chinky phones out there. You just need to pick one you can flash to wipe all the malware they preinstall.

Which is not to say they don't bury some more in ROM somewhere. They are dirty spies, the chinkies.

----------


## lom

> They are dirty spies, the chinkies.


They hide under beds, the chinkies. Make sure you check under yours daily.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> They hide under beds, the chinkies. Make sure you check under yours daily.


I live on a secure compound. We don't let the fuckers in.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> I live on a secure compound. We don't let the fuckers in.


no, you prefer stinky arabs and all those muslim fundamentalists  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

^^Does the probably foreign "security" have bullets in their guns?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^Does the probably foreign "security" have bullets in their guns?


Yes, the "probably foreign security" does.

*Cough*.

----------


## baldrick

> Right on cue, Cisco on Wednesday patched a security vulnerability in some of its network switches that can be exploited by miscreants to commandeer the IT equipment and spy on people.
> 
> This comes immediately after panic this week over a hidden Telnet-based diagnostic interface was found in Huawei gateways. Although that vulnerability was real, irritating, and eventually removed at Vodafone's insistence, it was dubbed by some a hidden backdoor perfect for Chinese spies to exploit to snoop on Western targets.
> 
> Which, of course, comes as America continues to pressure the UK and other nations to outlaw the use of Huawei gear from 5G networks over fears Beijing would use backdoors baked into the hardware to snatch Uncle Sam's intelligence.
> 
> Well, if a non-internet-facing undocumented diagnostic Telnet daemon is reason enough to kick Huawei kit out of Western networks, surely this doozy from Cisco is enough to hoof American equipment out of British, European and other non-US infrastructure? Fair's fair, no?
> 
> US tech giant Cisco has issued a free fix for software running on its Nexus 9000 series machines that can be exploited to log in as root and hijack the device for further mischief and eavesdropping. A miscreant just needs to be able to reach the vulnerable box via IPv6. It's due to a default SSH key pair hardcoded into the software


http://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/05...lnerabilities/

----------


## harrybarracuda

> _A miscreant just needs to be able to reach the vulnerable box via IPv6._


Good luck with that.

 :Smile:

----------


## foobar

US tech/software are littered with backdoors ...and the keys handed over to the NSA to spy on anyone they like.

Then there is this:  https://www.wired.com/story/eternalb...-hacked-world/

But, of course its the "Chinkies" we have to be scared of  :Wink: 

And no, none of this has anything to do with Apple sales being in record decline as Chinese phone markets boom or Trump's trade war with China.


Lord HawHaw will be along shortly to remind us all, that these matters of public record are to be ignored and that we should go back to sleep.  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

Harry is a frigging fraud, he has no fucking idea about anything security outside MS Security Bulletin

I have contacts who work with cybersecurity for government agencies, and they tell me everyone is affected, backdoors everywhere, all they can do is run forensic analysis and see where the leaks come from or where they go or who are using them, but they can't really stop anything, and the Russians and Chinese are very strong and sophisticated, and that the west is only playing catchup with them, the Pentagon and the rest of the west world have no fucking idea what's hitting them

and then you have idiots like Harry who think the world is all PC and Android phones  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> US tech/software are littered with backdoors ...and the keys handed over to the NSA to spy on anyone they like.
> 
> Then there is this:  https://www.wired.com/story/eternalb...-hacked-world/
> 
> But, of course its the "Chinkies" we have to be scared of 
> 
> And no, none of this has anything to do with Apple sales being in record decline as Chinese phone markets boom or Trump's trade war with China.
> 
> 
> Lord HawHaw will be along shortly to remind us all, that these matters of public record are to be ignored and that we should go back to sleep.


Don't be such stupid little boy. Most of the iphone is made in Chinastan anyway, you dolt.

 :rofl:

----------


## Norton

> Lord HawHaw will be along shortly to remind us all, that these matters of public record are to be ignored and that we should go back to sleep.


Right on cue.  :Smile: 





> Don't be such stupid little boy. Most of the iphone is made in Chinastan anyway, you dolt.

----------


## Bettyboo

> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/05...lnerabilities/


Check out the NDS (I. E. Mosad...) involvement in Cisco... I used to work a lot with NDS, they were all ex-Mosad tech experts; in those days they were managing the UKs BskyB security; all stb communication went through them.

----------


## lom

> Check out the NDS (I. E. Mosad...) involvement in Cisco.


Cisco were never interested in NDS market, they bought it to get access to some specialist knowledge.




> I used to work a lot with NDS, they were all ex-Mosad tech experts; in those days they were managing the UKs BskyB security; all stb communication went through them.


NDS Israel had some ex-Mossad guys but they were not tech experts, they were the ones responsible for the company's general security.
Most of their tech experts (based in the Haifa R&D lab) had no connection at all with Mossad. 

The British operation (Maidenhead) did not have any Israeli at all if memory serves me. 
The head of security there was twice in a row recruited from Scotland Yard retiree's.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Cisco were never interested in NDS market, they bought it to get access to some specialist knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> NDS Israel had some ex-Mossad guys but they were not tech experts, they were the ones responsible for the company's general security.
> Most of their tech experts (based in the Haifa R&D lab) had no connection at all with Mossad. 
> 
> The British operation (Maidenhead) did not have any Israeli at all if memory serves me. 
> The head of security there was twice in a row recruited from Scotland Yard retiree's.


Respectfully, your information is inaccurate...

I met with the CFO and many others at a high level - they were All Israeli ex-Mosad; they wanted to buy the company I worked for at that time. I had NDS stb sw development experts working in my building on BskyB related projects - they were All Israeli ex-military and/or ex-Mosad. This was in the early 1990s - NDS were born out of and staffed by Ex-Mosad.

NDS inside Cisco means that Cisco information goes back to Tel Aviv. Cisco systems are everywhere; the Israelis are exceptionally smart in the information technology space; world leaders by a long distance.

----------


## OhOh

It appears some of those, calling for illegal regime change in Venezuela, are realising how vulnerable they are, if their previous position were to be pointed at themselves.

How many of their rabid, regime change peers, would join an attack on them? Given they are all publically nothing but rogue dispatchers.

The list of EU leaders whose surnames remarkably, is the same as Maduro, is extensive.


*Change of tack? EU quieter on latest failed Venezuela coup attempt as Guaidos influence wanes*

_

"__When the US announced support for Venezuelas self-declared  interim president Juan Guaido in January, European leaders heartily  backed the move  but three months later, after a second failed coup  attempt, they are suddenly shy. 

__With US backing, Guaido  attempted to launch a second uprising on Tuesday, urging his supporters  to take to the streets and calling on the military to seize power from  President Nicolas Maduro. While both pro and anti-government  demonstrators held rallies in Caracas, the military did not defect in  great numbers and the coup attempt fizzled out.
_
_In January, European leaders instantly fell in line with US talking points on Venezuela. Germany, France and Spain issued almost identical  threats to recognize Guaido unless snap elections were held within  eight days. UK officials also wasted no time in voicing strong support  for Guaido, with little concern for the millions of Venezuelans who  support Maduro and worry about the destabilizing effects of US  intervention and devastating effects of US sanctions.
_
_This time around, however, having realized Guaido is not as powerful  as they expected, Europe has not been as gung-ho in its support for him.  Having initially added to the chaos by encouraging the first uprising,  suddenly the EUs foreign policy chief Federica Mogherini was calling  for the utmost restraint in order to avoid the loss of lives.
_
*Lack of courage?
*
_Venezuelan Ambassador to the EU Claudia Salerno Caldera believes the sudden European reticence shows thatEU leaders have begun to realize that [Guaido] was losing influence, that he was no president at all. With that realization, they began to give up their positions and change their narrative in order to make it more realistic and reflect the actual situation on the ground in Venezuela, she told Russian news agency RIA Novosti.

It is likely that the EU knows that the US stance toward Venezuela is wrong, dangerous and illegal, but it has not got the courage to stand up and say so, Dr Michael Derham, senior lecturer in Spanish and Latin American Studies at Northumbria University told RT. The EU has to be seen to not advocate coups or violence and it is not convinced by the US ultimatum against Maduro  but at the same time, Europe will never go against the US, even if it were to invade Venezuela, Derham said.
_
_Another problem for Europe is that it is divided on the Venezuela issue. Therefore the ideological posture of the EU is more and more obsolete and neutralized between contradictory positions because it has never defined common geopolitical objectives, geopolitical analyst Pierre-Emmanuel Thomann told RT.
_
_Hardline European supporters of Guaido underestimated Maduros capacity of resistance  as well as Russias determination to prevent another US-led regime  change operation, Thomann said, adding that mainstream media never show  this side of the story.
_
_At the same time, while the US is  criticizing Russias posture on the Venezuelan crisis and is telling  Moscow to stay out of affairs in the Western Hemisphere, the US and NATO  have also been meddling and supporting uprisings in Russias own zone of interest in eastern Europe for years, he said.
_
_While some European countries (France, Germany, Spain, UK) took bold  stances in favor of Guaido, apparently believing the January coup would  be a success, they are now less and less in a position to renew  relations with Maduro, Thomann said.
_
_But Derham said the fact that  the UK in particular will need to expand its trade with Latin American  when it leaves the EU, means the venal and hypocritical politicians in London will be prepared to crawl back to Maduro if he retains power.
_
_Europes initial decision to fall in lock-step with  Washington on Venezuela was not surprising, journalist and political  commentator John Wight told RT, describing the coup attempts as open  imperialism that youd associate with the 19th century.
_
_Whats more, the US sanctions which the EU supports in addition to its own sanctions on Venezuela, have only served to heighten the suffering of the Venezuelan people.  To add insult to injury, if the coup attempt had been successful, it is  not even Guaido who would be president, Wight said. It would be US  National Security Advisor John Bolton who is running the coup effort  from Washington and acting like a thug in a suit.
_
_Ultimately, while the EU has now realized it backed a losing horse in Guaido, and its  reactions to the Venezuela crisis have exposed it to be a supine bloc when it comes to Washington  and lacking any kind of moral or ethical principles.

https://www.rt.com/news/458207-europ...coup-reaction/
_

----------


## Cujo

Wrong thread. You drunk again.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Check out the NDS (I. E. Mosad...) involvement in Cisco... I used to work a lot with NDS, they were all ex-Mosad tech experts; in those days they were managing the UKs BskyB security; all stb communication went through them.


Mate there isn't a decent security company in the world that doesn't have blue suede shoes involved. They are the global leaders in cryptography.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Right on cue.


Because what he means is "Harry will see this, burst out laughing at my stupidity again and take the piss".

 :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> the Israelis are exceptionally smart in the information technology space; world leaders by a long distance.


That's stretching it a bit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

TAIPEI (Taiwan News) -- In order to rebuild its damaged reputation after news broke late last year that spy chips had been allegedly planted in its motherboards, Supermicro is planning on shifting production of its motherboards from China to a factory in northern Taiwan.
In October, Bloomberg reported that tiny rice-sized chips had been implanted on Supermicro server motherboards enabling the Chinese government to spy on servers operated by Apple, Amazon Web Services, and nearly 30 other companies. The chips were allegedly designed to enable a People's Liberation Army unit specializing in hardware attacks to steal data from U.S. companies without being detected.
Although Supermicro, Apple, Amazon, and the Chinese government have denied that such devices have been planted in the motherboards, the damage to its reputation was significant. The motherboard maker has since had difficulty winning orders from US customers and those with ties to the US government, reported Techspot.
To allay customers' concerns about security, Supermicro has started to both ask its partners relocate production to other countries and Supermicro is handling more of its own production outside of China, including a new factory in Taiwan. Previously, Supermicro outsourced most of the production to suppliers in China, while it mainly only handled assembly.
On Monday, Supermicro held a groundbreaking to mark the beginning of work on the second phase of a new 800,000-square foot factory in Taoyuan, Taiwan, reported Digitimes. Taiwan President Tsai Ing-wen (蔡英文) said that Supermicrro has invested NT$2 billion (64.7 million) in the second phase of the plant in Taoyuan's Bade District and will ultimately increase its investment in the facility to NT$10 billion, reported CNA.
At the ceremony, Tsai said that the positive attitude of the government, as well as the adjustment of many laws and regulations which have improved the investment environment, have encouraged many foreign and Taiwanese companies to invest in Taiwan in recent years.
The first phase of Supermicro's Asia Tech and Science complex was completed in 2012 and a logistics center and factory were built in 2016. The second phase of the new complex is expected to bring 400 new jobs to the area and raise the plant's total workforce to 1,500 by 2021, reported CNA.
As part of its plans to shift away from China, Supermicro is not only expanding its footprint in Silicon Valley, but it is also gradually increasing its in-house production, so that it will rely less on contractors, according to Digitimes.
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3693653

----------


## harrybarracuda

Interesting. Looks like the chinkies forgot a bribe.




> Vietnam may soon become one of the first Southeast Asian countries to go 5G, with local telecoms firms racing to develop the country’s first nationwide network. *But the cutting edge advancement is likely to come with one notable absentee: Chinese tech giant Huawei.*
> 
> The country’s biggest carrier, Viettel, announced on April 25 it had successfully tried out a 5G broadcast station in Hanoi with a speed of 600 to 700Mbps, reportedly on par with Verizon in the US. A full 5G network test is expected this month, Viettel said, with services offered to customers soon after if successful.
> 
> Notably, Viettel claimed it had developed its own core technologies for 5G networks, including chips and devices. In fact, the firm said it aims to manufacture 80 per cent of the core network infrastructure needed for the network by 2020. The rest will come from suppliers.
> 
> *But Viettel said it does not and will not* *use Huawei equipment, even for its current 4G networks.
> *





> <snip>*
> 
> **Choosing to use self-developed equipment or those from non-Chinese suppliers will be a safer option for Vietnam. As acknowledged by a Viettel representative in an interview with the Nikkei Asian Review, Viettel decided to develop and produce core network equipment “to avoid the risk of being unable to support the safety and security of the national telecommunications network”**
> *










https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/opini...huawei-notably

----------


## harrybarracuda

Federal prosecutors have indicted a Chinese national they say carried out sophisticated network intrusions on four US companies, including one on health insurer Anthem that stole personal information belonging to close to 80 million people.

Fujie Wanga 32-year-old resident of Shenzhen, China, who sometimes used the first name Denniswas part of a hacking group that gained entry to Anthem and three other unnamed companies, according to an indictment unsealed on Thursday. Along with other members of the group, he carried out the hacks using spear-phishing emails that lured employees of the companies to malicious websites. The websites, in turn, installed backdoors on the employees computers. The defendants allegedly used the compromised computers to penetrate the networks.

In some cases, the indictment alleged, the hackers would wait months before identifying and harvesting sensitive data stored on the networks, presumably to prevent calling attention to the breaches. The series of intrusions spanned from February 2014 to January 2015. Two of the three unnamed US companies were in the technology and basic materials industries. The third provided communications services.

https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/05/feds-charge-chinese-national-in-2015-hack-of-health-insurer-anthem/

----------


## Dragonfly

tip of the iceberg, Americans don't have a fooking clue how deep they are being penetrated

same with the over paranoid clueless lords in SA and the Gulf states, bunch of clowns  :Smile: 

we are deep inside everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

*Macron says it is not France's aim to block Huawei
*16 May 2019

PARIS: French President Emmanuel Macron said it was not the aim of France to block Huawei, nor to launch any form of technological war, a day after the U.S. government moved to blacklist the Chinese telecoms giant.

"Our perspective is not to block Huawei or any company, it is to preserve our national security and European sovereignty. But I think launching now a technological war or a trade war... is not appropriate," said Macron on Thursday, speaking at the Paris 'VivaTech' event.

The blacklisting added another incendiary element to the U.S.-China trade dispute.

Macron says it is not France's aim to block Huawei | News , World | THE DAILY STAR?

----------


## Cujo

Trump declares national emergency.
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...threats-huawei

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oops caught again.




> AMSTERDAM (Reuters) - Chinese telecoms equipment maker Huawei has a hidden “backdoor” on the network of a major Dutch telecoms firm, making it possible to access customer data, newspaper De Volkskrant said on Thursday, citing unidentified intelligence sources.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-netherlands-huawei-tech/dutch-spy-agency-investigating-alleged-huawei-backdoor-volkskrant-idUSKCN1SM0UY

----------


## Klondyke

And now back to you, bellingcat, something again about MH17...

----------


## OhOh

> citing unidentified intelligence sources


Good one 'arry.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Good one 'arry.


Yeah, they don't run around saying "Hi, I'm Derek, and I'm a spy" funnily enough.


Meanwhile....





> Last week, the United States added Huawei to its 'Entity List', meaning US companies can't do business with Huawei without explicit government approval. A report from Reuters claims Google is ceasing most partnerships with Huawei, and future phones from the company won't have access to the Play Store and other services.
> Reuters claims that Google has stopped providing Huawei with hardware and software products, except those covered by open source licenses. In other words, while Huawei can still use Android itself, most proprietary services will be inaccessible — including the Google Play Store, Gmail, and presumably anything else that requires the closed-source Play Services Framework.
> The exact details are still being discussed internally at Google, according to a source that spoke with Reuters. The move could also prevent Huawei from updating its existing phones, as the updates can't be re-certified for Play Store access.
> If this ends up being true, it would be a critical blow to Huawei's smartphone business. While the company could theoretically partner with non-American companies to provide alternatives to Google's applications (or use the in-house operating system it has been working on for a while), the lack of Play Store access would be a major drawback to any potential buyers.


https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/0...he-play-store/

----------


## lom

^ unidentified intelligence sources has been known to lie in the past, there is no reason for other people than a shill like you to believe in them now.

It is all about an import protection and an attempt by the US government to make US a leader in supplying the next generation UMTS equipment after they have slipped behind the rest of the world by promoting their old CDMA system and building on that technology until they eventually had to accept that UMTS was the way to go. 
There is still a lot of old CDMA systems in use in US so there is a huge local market waiting for upgrade, those systems can barely compete with UMTS of today and will be completely outdated when compared to UMTS 5G.  


Google does not remove access to Huawei out of free will, they do it because they don't get the governments approval to continue supply Huawei.

----------


## OhOh

> including the Google Play Store, Gmail, and presumably anything else that requires the closed-source Play Services Framework.


I presume losing a very active and growing market has no consequences to core and  app developers. Or have others already taken that market?

Another foot shoot. Way to go yet, but the apple is rotting due to bad husbandry.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I presume losing a very active and growing market has no consequences to core and  app developers. Or have others already taken that market?
> 
> Another foot shoot. Way to go yet, but the apple is rotting due to bad husbandry.


If Huawei phones have to use a different play store there is a much higher risk of spying and IP stealing software being installed on their....




Oh.

----------


## OhOh

> If Huawei phones have to use a different play store there is a much higher risk of spying


One presumes you believe others do not gather you online behaviour/usage and sell it to all interested parties then? 

To better their ability to "spy" and after careful analysis, "enable a better internet experience", for the benefit of the individual.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

So did one not get the joke or does one not like the joke?

 :rofl: 


P.S. The biggest loser here could be Apple. Even funnier.

P.P.S. Oh, and the biggest winner Samsung.

Too fucking funny. That baldy orange cunto knows how to shoot himself in the foot eh.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## bsnub

Creepy...

----------


## OhOh

^A missed opportunity.

Orders from a government officer or just a countries media's indifference to dig out the facts.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> On Monday, the US temporarily eased some of the restrictions, a sign of how the prohibitions on Huawei may have far-reaching and unintended consequences for the telecommunications sector at large.
> 
> For the next 90 days, the US Department of Commerce will allow Huawei to purchase US-made goods in order to maintain existing networks and _provide software updates to existing Huawei handsets_.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...panys-strength


Might explain why one second hand phone site reported a surge in people trying to flog their Huawei handsets and a massive drop in the prices.

I'm guessing the P30 is taking a hit, too.

----------


## OhOh

Oops, backsliding after a day or two by the bone spur serial liar.

_"On Monday, the US temporarily eased some of the restrictions, a sign of  how the prohibitions on Huawei may have far-reaching and unintended  consequences for the telecommunications sector at large"


https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...panys-strength_

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Oops, backsliding after a day or two by the bone spur serial liar.
> 
> _"On Monday, the US temporarily eased some of the restrictions, a sign of  how the prohibitions on Huawei may have far-reaching and unintended  consequences for the telecommunications sector at large"
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...panys-strength_


_"For the next 90 days"

_i.e Long enough for US companies to source alternative suppliers.

----------


## OhOh

> "For the next 90 days"
> 
> i.e Long enough for US companies to source alternative suppliers.


Or extended and extended and .....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Or extended and extended and .....


Nah, I'm sure they've already nicked all the designs and will start making their own copies shortly.

----------


## Dragonfly

well the news just gets better for them  :Smile: 

Huawei: ARM memo tells staff to stop working with China’s tech giant
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-48363772

UK-based chip designer ARM has told staff it must suspend business with Huawei, according to internal documents obtained by the BBC.

ARM instructed employees to halt "all active contracts, support entitlements, and any pending engagements” with Huawei and its subsidiaries to comply with a recent US trade clampdown.

ARM's designs form the basis of most mobile device processors worldwide.

In a company memo, it said its designs contained “US origin technology”.

As a consequence, it believes it is affected by the Trump administration's ban.

One analyst described the move, if it became long-term, as an “insurmountable” blow to Huawei’s business.

He said it would greatly affect the firm's ability to develop its own chips, many of which are currently built with ARM’s underlying technology, for which it pays a licence.

Cambridge-headquartered ARM had been described as the UK's largest tech firm until its takeover by a Japanese fund. It employs 6,000 workers and lists eight offices in the US.

----------


## foobar

Just what the UK economy needs in these troubled times.

I guess US economy trumps UK economy.

----------


## OhOh

*Stupid economics: Attack on Huawei tells world to avoid doing business with US - Prof. Wolff* 


          "The US has underestimated the consequences of the attack on  Chinese telecom giant Huawei as it sends a strong signal for the rest of  the world to avoid dealing with such an unstable partner, professor  Richard Wolff believes.      

The trade war with China  has already evolved into a technological one as Washington barred  American companies from supplying Huawei with components or technology.  The move will eventually deprive the Chinese corporation of access to  Googles apps and services as well as Intel and Qualcomm chips when the  measure fully comes into force.

_This is going to hurt the American economy for years to come in  countless ways, it will leave an economic scar on the American economy  and there is a stunning example of stupid economics,_ professor emeritus of economics at the University of Massachusetts, Richard Wolff, stressed in an interview to RT.

He explained that the way the Trump administration is _hurting_  Huawei may apply to many others. Now, CEOs realize that interactions  with US firms may become unsafe and put companies in a vulnerable  position. Thus doing business with the US can result in damages for  companies, who can_ be destroyed by a political operation_ as the Huawei case shows.

_Here  is the terrible, terrible miscalculation of the United States, which is  very similar to the miscalculation of this tariff war. Youre teaching  the rest of the world not to trust doing business with the United  States,_ Wolff said.

_Every CEO of every company has this  morning sent a memo to the vice president, saying reduce our  interactions with United States companies, it is not safe for us. We  become vulnerable.
_
Trumps decision also hurts US companies as they are forbidden from operating _in the normal way  to find the best quality at the lowest price._ The analyst stressed that no other political leader in Europe or Latin America has done such a _public attack_ on their own businesses."

https://www.rt.com/business/459970-h...-consequences/

----------


## foobar

It's a huge issue for the US based retailers who have been selling Huawei devices, once Google remove their functionality all of a sudden their products are not as described and not fit for purpose ....so the retailer picks up the tab on the returns.

Huawei on the other hand have already made the sale and can easily find other outlets.

----------


## Dragonfly

Well, the Chinese will use their existing ARM blueprints and copycat it 1000 times better for cheaper alternatives

ARM will die a slow death when everyone will go for the cheap Chinese ARM alternative

Good job Trump, fucking the English in the arse  :Smile:

----------


## foobar

^Exactly right ....Arm, Google and any other western tech company that follows Trump's lead will suddenly find their market share under attack from the unstoppable industrial monolith that is China.

The doomsday clock says one minute to midnight.

----------


## Klondyke

> to avoid doing business with US


No problem for USA, the POTUS will have to take the blame.
That's why the POTUS is for...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^Exactly right ....Arm, Google and any other western tech company that follows Trump's lead will suddenly find their market share under attack from the unstoppable industrial monolith that is China.
> 
> The doomsday clock says one minute to midnight.


Baldy orange cunto just hasn't thought it through. The company that's benefiting the most is Samsung.

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> ^Exactly right ....Arm, Google and any other western tech company that follows Trump's lead will suddenly find their market share under attack from the unstoppable industrial monolith that is China.
> 
> The doomsday clock says one minute to midnight.


next stop, full UNSC embargo against the Chinese  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

*US unwise to enlist Google in Huawei attack*




_"Now that Google has joined the trade dispute between the United  States and China, it seems Washington is more concerned about who would  dominate the telecommunications and high-tech sectors rather than global  growth.
_
_Google claims it is executing the White House's executive order,  which has blacklisted Huawei, to deny the Chinese 5G technology giant  security updates and technical support. As a result, new Huawei devices  would not have apps such as YouTube and maps.
_
_Certain issues in the Sino-US trade dispute center on Huawei because  the Chinese enterprise is a leader in 5G technology and the US feels it  is losing the tech battle to China.
_
_That Google has joined the US administration's campaign against  Huawei shows building a win-win partnership in global free trade has  become even more difficult. Given the monopolistic ownership of advanced  technologies and the entry barriers to international market, only a  handful of telecom equipment makers and search engines dominate the  global market.
_
_And since the ownership of technologies is vital to any country's  economic development, neither China nor the US are expected to sacrifice  their interests. For instance, China cannot become a truly prosperous  country without becoming a big tech power and consumer market. But the  US seems determined to prevent China from achieving that goal.
_
_The current technology "cold war" is disturbing for people who love  quality products and want to see technological advancement that benefits  everyone regardless of their nationality. But political symbolism is  increasingly becoming the language of choice for the White House to  communicate with the world, especially with China.
_
_Still, Google should not have joined the Sino-US dispute, because US  and Chinese companies need each other to advance their businesses  globally. The two enterprises can still work together to find out how to  include more Google services on Huawei's smartphones.
_
_Besides, Huawei can help Google to gain a bigger market share for its  Play Store, as it is the third-largest smartphone vendor  worldwide－Huawei increased its global smartphone market share to 14.7  percent last year against Apple's 14.9 percent and Samsung's 20.9  percent, according to a report by the International Data Corporation, a  US market research and analysis company that specializes in information  technology and telecommunications, in January 2019.
_
_So, if Google wants to grab a share of the Chinese market, it would  do better to partner the Chinese company. After all, Huawei has a strong  presence in many markets and Google wants to bring as many consumers as  possible under its fold.
_
_Huawei also has major stakes in many countries' wireless network  industries, and provides equipment for many major carriers across the  globe. Even after the US has alleged that Huawei equipment could be used  to spy on other countries and their companies, the Chinese company  continues to have a strong presence in many markets.
_
_Google has launched Project Fi, a phone plan. And Huawei can help it  to expand the reach of internet further, by providing higher speed and  better services to consumers. So Google will only harm itself by  severing ties with Huawei, because the latter has the equipment,  expertise and the patents that it needs to fulfill its goals.
_
_Huawei has taken the lead in developing 5G technology, which has the potential to revolutionize the global economy.
_
_On the other hand, the US has been indifferent to the intensifying  calls for building infrastructure facilities to promote 5G technology,  which shows the once undisputed global tech leader is trailing in the  race to capitalize on advanced technologies. It also shows that Asian  tech companies such as Huawei have established a lead in advanced  technology despite the US' mudslinging campaign against them."_

US unwise to enlist Google in Huawei attack - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cnGiving away the global market to any newcomer is, as I suggested previously, an idiotic strategy.


A 6 months hiccup to the manufacturers. 

An inconvenient delay, in purchasing a new phone, to the global user community.  

But a disaster, losing 50+ % of the global market, to the current ameristani sector leaders.



Another wall announced, but will it be delivered by the failing, shoot themselves in the foot, burnt out black star?

Buy or sell your company shares as the privileged 0.001% and insider politicians do and accumulate the dirty, shrivelling green paper.

----------


## OhOh

*U.S. lawmakers want to help rural telecoms replace Huawei, ZTE equipment*_"WASHINGTON (Reuters) - A bipartisan group of U.S. lawmakers introduced  legislation on Wednesday to provide about $700 million in grants to help  U.S. telecommunications providers with the cost of removing Huawei  equipment from their networks.

_
_The bill also moves to block the use of equipment or services from  Chinese telecoms firms Huawei and ZTE in next-generation 5G networks,  according to a statement by the senators. 

_
_The United States has  accused ZTE Corp and Huawei Technologies Co Ltd of working for the  Chinese government and has expressed concern their equipment could be  used to spy on Americans, allegations the Chinese government and the  companies say are baseless. 

_
_“With so much at stake, our  communications infrastructure must be protected from threats posed by  foreign governments and companies like Huawei,” Tom Cotton, a Republican  senator co-sponsoring the bill, said in a statement.  

_
_Mark  Warner, the top Democrat on the Senate Intelligence Committee, and  Roger Wicker, Democratic chairman of the Senate Commerce Committee, are  also backing the bill.  

_
_While large U.S. wireless companies have  severed ties with Huawei, small rural carriers have leaned on Huawei and  ZTE switches and equipment because they are often less expensive. 

_
_The  Rural Wireless Association, which represents carriers with fewer than  100,000 subscribers, estimates that 25 percent of its members have  Huawei and ZTE in their networks, and have said it would cost $800  million to $1 billion to replace it. 

_
_The move goes further than  steps taken so far by U.S. President Donald Trump’s administration, even  as it has hardened its stance on Huawei.  

_
_Last August, Trump signed a bill barring the U.S. government itself from using Huawei and ZTE equipment._ 
_Then,  last week, the U.S. Commerce Department blacklisted Huawei and 70  affiliates, barring the company from buying parts or components from  U.S. companies without U.S. government approval.  

_
_Five days  later, the U.S. government temporarily eased trade restrictions,  allowing the Chinese firm to buy American-made goods to maintain  existing networks and provide software updates to existing Huawei  headsets"

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-h...KCN1ST052?il=0
_

Politicians, with no financial investment and no intentions of joining the companies advocate providing citizens funds to domestic companies. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OhOh

*Huawei curbs may have 'bad' ripple effect: expert* 



_"__Silicon Valley observers wonder if ‘blacklist’ may be about something other than security

__As the US government orders its tech companies to cut ties with  China's Huawei, experts in Silicon Valley are concerned about the deeper  effects, beyond trade and tariff tensions, that the move could have to  the detriment of the world.
_
_Late last week, the Trump administration put Huawei and 68 other  foreign entities on an export blacklist, which makes it almost  impossible for a company on the list to purchase US-made goods.

_
_The US Commerce Department on Monday eased the restriction, allowing  US mobile-phone companies and internet broadband providers to work with  Huawei until Aug 19.

_
_Huawei, the world's largest telecom-equipment manufacturer and the  second-largest smartphone maker, spent $70 billion buying components in  2018. Some $11 billion went to US firms for products including Qualcomm  chips, Microsoft software and Google Andriod operating systems.

_
_Google has acted on the government's order, saying it would cut ties  with Huawei, but after Monday's temporary exemption, the company said it  would work with Huawei over the next 90 days.

_
_"Google technology software is going to be disrupted, so the 25  percent tariff is one kind of disruption, but it's not a disruption  involving the flow of technology," said Mark Cohen, a senior fellow at  the Asia IP Law Project at the University of California, Berkeley. "This  is in a way a little deeper and affects a different sector because we  are also dealing with how we collaborate with each other, not only in  hard goods but also in soft things."

_
_As for the US government's national security concerns, Cohen warns of  "the potential intrusiveness" into commercial transactions, into  people's lives and export controls.

_
_"Now we have Huawei as a target. And of course, a lot of us wonder:  Is this about Huawei's back door that hasn't been identified? Or is this  about 5G and the threat posed by 5G, or is this something else?" Cohen  said.

_
_"I'm concerned about this being something else; this is no longer  trade negotiations. If it was a trade negotiation, you'd reap what you  have accomplished thus far, and perhaps you put off some other issues to  another day," he said.

_
_"But if you look at the subsequent reactions, you look at how the  security issues are wrapped up in it, you have to wonder whether this is  probably no longer about IP," he added. "It may no longer even be about  trade deficits. It may be something much bigger that's in the minds of  the folks in Washington."

_
_In response to the Trump administration's temporarily eased  restrictions, Huawei's founder and CEO Ren Zhengfei said on Tuesday that  the US government's move affected the company's low-end products but  not high-end ones, especially 5G.

_
_He said Huawei will buy US products as long as the US government  allows tech companies to export components. He also said that US  companies are trying to lobby the administration to relax restrictions  on Huawei.

_
_The US move against Huawei reminded Victor Wang, founding and  managing partner of Silicon Valley-based CEG Ventures, of Chinese  telecommunications company ZTE, which underwent a US export ban last  year. The ban was lifted after the US made a deal with the company.

_
_"I think after the ZTE event, the Chinese government has already made  up their mind: We need to develop our entire ecosystem all the way from  the chips to the electronic design software," said Wang.

_
_He said that China can persuade some Asian and European countries to  adopt the system, but that is not to the benefit of anybody, he said.
_
_Both Wang and Cohen attended a panel discussion hosted by the Asia  Society and the Committee of 100 in San Francisco on Monday to share  their views on technology and trade involved in US-China relations.

_
_Cohen echoed Wang's view, saying there's a big incentive for China to  develop its own system. "This is what people keep talking about —  'decoupling'. When you start saying you can't use our software and  chips, then they start developing their own software and chips," he  said.
_
_It would ultimately create a situation where there's less  interconnectivity, said Cohen. "The ability we have now to take our  cellphone and travel around the world, plug in a USB cord and have  access to spectrum — all that can be compromised when countries start  developing their own system. That's bad for the world, frankly," he  said."

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/20190...2260bd331.html

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/20190...2260bd447.html
_

----------


## Dragonfly

Panasonic 'suspends transactions' with Huawei after US ban
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-48375411

Japan's Panasonic said it was halting business with Huawei to comply with US restrictions, dealing a fresh blow to the Chinese telecoms firm.

Last week the US put Huawei on a list of companies that American firms cannot trade with unless they have a licence.

The ban applies to goods having 25% or more of US-originated materials, according to reports.

The restrictions mark an escalation in US efforts to block Huawei, which it says poses a security risk.

"Panasonic announced in [an] internal notification that it should suspend transactions with Huawei and its 68 affiliates that were banned by the US government," the firm said in a statement.

Last week the Trump administration added Huawei - the world's second largest smartphone maker - to its "entity list" which bans the company from acquiring technology from US firms without government approval.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *US unwise to enlist Google in Huawei attack*


Says CHINASTAN DAILY, a Chinky propaganda site.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> _
> 
> Huawei curbs may have 'bad' ripple effect: expert - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> Sources: Tech giant to launch own OS this year - Chinadaily.com.cn
> _



Brah Brah Brah

----------


## OhOh

> Says CHINASTAN DAILY, a Chinky propaganda site.





> Brah Brah Brah


Try reading the article, rather than the source. 

The actual, significant, words appear to be written by a ameristani citizen.




> "Google technology software is going to be disrupted, so the 25 percent tariff is one kind of disruption, but it's not a disruption involving the flow of technology," said Mark Cohen, a senior fellow at the Asia IP Law Project at the University of California, Berkeley.


https://www.uscc.gov/sites/default/f...rk%20Cohen.pdf

----------


## Hugh Cow

https://www.uscc.gov/sites/default/f...rk%20Cohen.pdf

In short a pro chinese ambulance chaser.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It's a huge issue for the US based retailers who have been selling Huawei devices, once Google remove their functionality all of a sudden their products are not as described and not fit for purpose ....so the retailer picks up the tab on the returns.
> 
> Huawei on the other hand have already made the sale and can easily find other outlets.



On the bright side, it means you'll soon be able to pick up a really cheap mobile camera for peanuts.

----------


## Dragonfly

Harry don't read outside his authorized literature, like a scared little schoolboy  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> https://www.uscc.gov/sites/default/f...rk%20Cohen.pdf
> 
> In short a pro chinese ambulance chaser.


Yes, I'm sure there is some nice "faculty funding" that comes his way from the Chinkies.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The actual, significant, words appear to be written by a ameristani citizen.


I think you're the only one that finds anything significant in that waffle.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Interesting piece from FP about how the chinkies could use Rare Earth to put the shits up baldy.

But also how using it as a bargaining tool would probably make not just the US, but others look twice at depending on the chinkies to supply it.

The US would probably turn to Brazil, although surprisingly Vietnam has the third largest reserves in the world, which no doubt the chinkies have already got their beady eyes on if they are not already digging the fuck out of it while they pretend to grow bananas.

https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/05/21...ef%20Plus%20OC

----------


## OhOh

*The US-China conflict challenges the world*

*Martin Wolf: US allies need to work together and uphold a multilateral trading system*

                                                                                                Tue, May 21, 2019, 17:21     
Martin Wolf 

_"__Where does deepening economic  conflict between the US and China leave the rest of the world,  especially historic allies of the US? In normal circumstances, the  latter would stand beside it. The EU, after all, shares many of its  concerns about Chinese behaviour. Yet these are not normal  circumstances. Under Donald Trump,  the US has become a rogue superpower, hostile, among many other things,  to the fundamental norms of a trading system based on multilateral  agreement and binding rules. Indeed, US allies, too, are a target of the  wave of bilateral bullying.__So what are  American allies to do as the US and China battle? This is not just about  Mr Trump. His focus on bilateral trade balances may even be relatively  manageable. Worse, a large proportion of Americans shares a deepening  hostility not just to Chinas behaviour, but to the fact of a rising  China.
_
_We are also seeing a big shift in conservative thinking. In 2005, Robert Zoellick, deputy secretary of state, argued that China should become a responsible stakeholder in the international system. Recently, Mike Pompeo, secretary of state, has indicated a different perspective. Foreign affairs specialist Walter Russell Mead  describes Mr Pompeos animating idea as follows: Where liberal  internationalists believe the goal of American global engagement should  be to promote the emergence of a world order in which international  institutions increasingly supplant nation-states as the chief actors in  global politics, conservative internationalists believe American  engagement should be guided by a narrower focus on specific US  interests. In brief, the US no longer sees why it should be a  responsible stakeholder in the international system. Its concept is,  instead, that of 19th century power politics, in which the strong  dictate to the weak.
_
_This is relevant  to trade, too. It is a canard that the trading system was based on the  notion that international institutions should supplant nation states.  The system was built on the twin ideas that states should make  multilateral agreements with one another and that confidence in such  agreements should be reinforced by a binding dispute settlement system.  This would bring stability to the conditions of trade, on which  international businesses rely.
_
_All this is now at  risk. The spread of the tariff war and the decision to limit the access  to US technology of Huawei, Chinas only world-leading advanced  technology manufacturer, seem aimed at keeping China in permanent  inferiority. That is certainly how the Chinese view it.
_
*Protectionist US*

_The  trade war is also turning the US into a significantly protectionist  country, with weighted-average tariffs possibly soon higher than  Indias. A paper from the Peterson Institute for International Economics  states, that Trump is . . . threatening tariffs on China that are not  far from the average level of duties the United States imposed with the  Smoot-Hawley Tariff Act of 1930. 
_
_Tariffs may even  stay this high, because the USs negotiating demands are too humiliating  for China to accept. These levies will also lead to diversion to other  suppliers. Tariffs may then spread to the latter, too: bilateralism is  often a contagious disease. Contrary to Mr Trumps protestations, the  costs are also being borne by Americans, especially consumers and farm  exporters. Ironically, many of the worst hit counties are in Republican  control. (See charts.)
_
_Some might  conclude that the high costs mean that the conflict cannot be sustained,  particularly if stock markets are disrupted. An alternative and more  plausible outcome is that Mr Trump and Chinas Xi Jinping are  strongmen leaders who cannot be seen to yield. The conflict will then  either remain frozen or, more likely, worsen as relations between the  two superpowers become increasingly poisoned.
_
_Where does this  leave US allies? They should not support American attempts to thwart  Chinas rise: that would be unconscionable. They should indicate where  they agree with US objectives on trade and technology and, if possible,  sustain a common position on these issues, notably between the EU and  Japan. They should uphold the principles of a multilateral trading  system, under the auspices of the World Trade Organisation.  If the US succeeds in rendering the dispute system inquorate, the other  members could agree to abide by an informal mechanism instead.
_
_Most significantly, it should be possible to sustain liberal trade, at the expense of the US and China. Anne Krueger,  former first deputy managing director of the IMF, notes in a column  that, by its own foolish decision to reject the Trans-Pacific  Partnership, the US suffers from WTO legal discrimination against its  exports to members of the Comprehensive and Progressive Agreement for  Trans-Pacific Partnership, which replaced TPP. The EU also has free  trade agreements with Canada and Japan.
_
*Go further*

_This  is good. But they can go further. Countries that see the benefits of a  strong trading order should turn such FTAs into a global FTA of the  willing, in which any country willing to accept the commitments could  participate. One might even envisage a future in which participants in  such a global FTA would defend its members against illegal trade  assaults from non-members, via co-ordinated retaliation.
_
_Hostility between  the US and China is a threat to global peace and prosperity. Outsiders  cannot halt this conflict. But they are not helpless. If the big powers  stand outside the multilateral trading system, others can step in. They  are, in aggregate, huge players. They should dare to act as such.   "_

Copyright The Financial Times Limited 2019

https://www.irishtimes.com/business/...orld-1.3899823

----------


## PlanK



----------


## Hugh Cow

Wonder how Sabang and foobars Huawei phones are going. Probably anticipating the great new Chinese O.S. complete with free pictures of uncle Xi

----------


## lom

> Wonder how Sabang and foobars Huawei phones are going.


You don't do much reading, do you? Or is it the understanding that fails?

----------


## Klondyke

> "Where does deepening economic conflict between the US and China leave the rest of the world?


How the Walmart shelves would be filled in, once the ships stop sailing? 

(and how about all the shipping and port industries?)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *The US-China conflict challenges the world*
> 
> *Martin Wolf: US allies need to work together and uphold a multilateral trading system*
> 
>                                                                                                 Tue, May 21, 2019, 17:21     
> Martin Wolf 
> 
> _"__Where does deepening economic  conflict between the US and China leave the rest of the world,  especially historic allies of the US? In normal circumstances, the  latter would stand beside it. The EU, after all, shares many of its  concerns about Chinese behaviour. Yet these are not normal  circumstances. Under Donald Trump,  the US has become a rogue superpower, hostile, among many other things,  to the fundamental norms of a trading system based on multilateral  agreement and binding rules. Indeed, US allies, too, are a target of the  wave of bilateral bullying.__So what are  American allies to do as the US and China battle? This is not just about  Mr Trump. His focus on bilateral trade balances may even be relatively  manageable. Worse, a large proportion of Americans shares a deepening  hostility not just to Chinas behaviour, but to the fact of a rising  China.
> _
> ...


Countries should see the benefits of exporting to the US, where their goods and IP are protected and they can sell equally with anyone else; or grovelling to try and deal with Chinastan, where their rights are consistently abused, their positions hampered by local favouritism and their IP regularly stolen.

----------


## Klondyke

^Who knows better than righteous (please no names here) what's right and what's wrong?

----------


## OhOh

> free pictures of uncle Xi


His daughter is tasty;

----------


## OhOh

> great new Chinese O.S. complete


You prefer the google undeletable bloated offerings?

----------


## Klondyke

Who will need an Apple?

Watching the game from the 15th floor by Huawei:

----------


## OhOh

> Countries should see the benefits of exporting to the US, where their goods and IP are protected and they can sell equally with anyone else; or grovelling to try and deal with Chinastan, where their rights are consistently abused, their positions hampered by local favouritism and their IP regularly stolen.


You may wish to consult the list of signatories to the Berne Convention prior to regurgitating bollocks:

https://copyrighthouse.org/countries-berne-conventionisii 

You may also like to take advice from knowledgable organisations, one of which available at this link;

 It may assist you in stopping being viewed, by some, as an uneducated racist.

https://www.chinalawblog.com/2016/09...ck-part-3.html

Alternatively blithely continue to believe all countries have and administer their laws identically. 

Or contact a Chinese law company with experience in this field of dark swamps, golden dragons and pregnant unicorns.

----------


## PlanK



----------


## OhOh

^ If he dips again he will find another 5 handsets. Can he tell the difference between an original and fake Iphone?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You may wish to consult the list of signatories to the Berne Convention prior to regurgitating bollocks:
> 
> https://copyrighthouse.org/countries-berne-conventionisii 
> 
> You may also like to take advice from knowledgable organisations, one of which available at this link;
> 
>  It may assist you in stopping being viewed, by some, as an uneducated racist.
> 
> https://www.chinalawblog.com/2016/09...ck-part-3.html
> ...



Note how our little chinky brown noser is triggered with an indignant denial.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You prefer the google undeletable bloated offerings?


Google nick all your data to work out what ads they can sell.

Chinastan nicks all your data to work out to which "re-education camp" you are going to be assigned.

Or of course, if you are foreigner, any data detailing proprietary technology that can be stolen and used to flood the world with cheap copies of your hard work.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ If he dips again he will find another 5 handsets. Can he tell the difference between an original and fake Iphone?


The fake iphone manufactured _en masse_ in a Shenzen sweat shop using designs stolen from Apple?

----------


## Cujo

> The fake iphone manufactured _en masse_ in a Shenzen sweat shop using designs stolen from Apple?


Perfectly good Knock off iPhone 4s can be bought for a couple hundred yuan.

----------


## lom

> Google nick all your data to work out what ads they can sell.


Google is also, as we've recently seen, controlled by the US government.  :bananaman: 
There has been suspicions since two decades back that they cooperate with NSA and even that their startup was initiated by NSA.
They just knows too much about us and they want to know more all the time..

----------


## OhOh



----------


## harrybarracuda

> Perfectly good Knock off iPhone 4s can be bought for a couple hundred yuan.


Pretty good knock off anything can be bought if you've saved yourself all that R&D money by simply nicking the blueprints.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Google is also, as we've recently seen, controlled by the US government. 
> There has been suspicions since two decades back that they cooperate with NSA and even that their startup was initiated by NSA.
> They just knows too much about us and they want to know more all the time..


indeed, and let's not forget Facebook, look who was the seeding VC when that project started, a Pentagon startup fund for drones and killing machines  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> if you've saved yourself all that R&D money by simply nicking the blueprints.


Or have unlimited funding, core code and protection provided by a certain regime's spy agencies.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Or have unlimited funding, core code and protection provided by a certain regime's spy agencies.


Oh here we go again "What about....."

You feeble minded chinky sychophant.

 :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Four great alternatives in case you were thinking of buying the Huawei StateSpyPhone P30 Pro


https://www.cnet.com/news/the-huawei...native-phones/

----------


## lom

> Four great alternatives in case you were thinking of buying the Huawei StateSpyPhone P30 Pro


They are not spying much, if they were then they wouldn't been given 90 extra days of spying before being banned.
They are actually spying so little that Trump has said that it depends on trade deal negotiations if they can continue to spy or not.

And with that you know exactly what all this is about, right Harry?

----------


## Dragonfly

Harry doesn't have a clue on anything IT outside his MS security bulletin !!!  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Trump has said that it depends on trade deal negotiations if they can continue to spy or not.


I must have missed that, do you have a link?

----------


## lom

^

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/24/t...ban/index.html

You don't bargain if it is about espionage, right?

----------


## Dragonfly

indeed, Trump said he will put them back if it's part of a deal

ridiculous, it's all about economic dominance, which is the new espionage jurisdiction since they have fuck all to do now since the fall of the Berlin Wall

how do we all miss the cold war  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/24/t...ban/index.html
> 
> You don't bargain if it is about espionage, right?


It's a bit vague, isn't it?




> "Huawei is something that's very dangerous" from a security standpoint, Trump told reporters Thursday.
> 
> 
> But then he floated the idea of using the Chinese tech firm as leverage in the ongoing trade negotiations with China.
> "It's possible that Huawei even would be included in some kind of trade deal," Trump said. "If we made a deal, I can imagine Huawei being included in some form of, some part of a trade deal."



Maybe he means they can still sell headphones.

----------


## Cujo

> It's a bit vague, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he means they can still sell headphones.


Maybe he's just a fucking idiot who makes it up as he goes along.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Maybe he's just a fucking idiot who makes it up as he goes along.



That too.

----------


## Klondyke

*FedEx apologizes to Huawei for mis-routing its packages to US in error*
Published time: 28 May, 2019 17:12

American logistics giant FedEx has apologized to Chinese tech firm Huawei after several of their packages were re-routed to the United States, where authorities are waging a broad campaign against the company.

Huawei spokesman Joe Kelly said that the diverted packages contained important commercial documents, and that the incident had undermined their confidence in the US-based shipping company. Two packages containing urgent documents sent from Japan ended up being sent to the US, while Huaweis shipping agent blocked two more from Vietnam, which FedEx had also attempted to re-route.

Read more
https://www.rt.com/news/460485-fedex-apologizes-to-huawei

----------


## Dragonfly

jesus, the CIA is everywhere, like the KGB used to be

opening mail packages, spying on citizens, engaging in propaganda wars

----------


## harrybarracuda

"Hongmeng".

Might as well call it "hongnam".

 :bananaman: 




> The latest move in the EU came after Huawei was granted a trademark "Hongmeng" for its OS by the Chinese National Intellectual Property Administration's trademark office on May 14. Richard Yu Chengdong, head of Huawei's consumer business, has also said that the company was aiming to launch its own OS as soon as this fall.


Huawei moves forward with proprietary OS - Global Times

----------


## Hugh Cow

While everyone has taken yet another opportunity to sink the boot into the U.S.A. over Huawei maybe they should have looked at where it all started first. Not in the USA but Australia.

https://www.reuters.com/investigates...-usa-campaign/

----------


## Klondyke

Can the 5G discover anything more what the Google, FB et Cie. have not known?

----------


## SKkin

> they should have looked at where it all started first. Not in the USA but Australia.

----------


## PlanK

> Can the 5G discover anything more what the Google, FB et Cie. have not known?


People sign up voluntarily to give their data to those services to 'improve their online experience'
The difference is China has made a law to enforce its native companies to spy on other companies/states IP and personal data for the benefit of the state.
The FAANG companies are blatantly doing it to make money.  You do though get to choose whether you give them your business.  What they do with the data is a different thing entirely.  Personally I would not trust them, that's why I have all sorts of script/ad/tracker/fb blockers installed.  With China, you don't get a choice.  It's hard-coded in their law.  Say what you will about the evils of Western internet control, you still get room to maneuver (that's a hard word to spell, thank fork I have a dictionary installed in my browser).

----------


## Norton

If 5g has the potential to do all the things claimed then I lean toward Huawei's argument they are being targeted because they lead the pack in 5g development. Better faster cheaper sort of thing. Trump's reasons for punishing Huawei is as simple as he is. Restrain Huawei and give US companies time to catch up. 

The notion that "western" nations would not misuse 5g technology is frankly a misplaced notion given history. Let us not forget the US Patriot Act which is still going strong. 5g will be a powerful tool to put in the hands of those dedicated "patriots" conducting Patriot Act operations.

----------


## PlanK

It could be as simple as trade wars.
But Huawai suspicions have been rumbling through the government-connected IT community for at least five years now, maybe more.  It's only now that it has come out in public.
This is not a new thing to people in the industry, just a new thing to the media.

----------


## Norton

> Huawai suspicions have been rumbling through the government-connected IT community for at least five years now, maybe more


Been ages since I was involved in IT. Any specifics re suspicions within the industry?

----------


## PlanK

^
Absolutely zero specifics, as I said, rumblings...
Been spy jokes in local tech community about having Huawai phone & 2degrees (local cellphone network partially owned by Huawei) for many years before 5G brought these issues to a head.  Since prolly around 2011.

Local tech community being a mix of government/private corporations/defense/telco contractors.

----------


## Norton

> Absolutely zero specifics, as I said, rumblings...


Well let's get on the ball. Steal their stuff, reverse engineer it and sell it to Russia.  :Smile:

----------


## PlanK

^
Why not?

China has been stealing/copying Russian weapons/aircraft for many years.  Maybe they feel like they have to give a little something back?

----------


## Norton

A bit of recent history which applies to OP.

https://www.nytimes.com/1998/10/19/u...icy-shift.html

----------


## OhOh

> China has been stealing/copying Russian weapons/aircraft for many years. Maybe they feel like they have to give a little something back?


One could suggest Russia allowed the embedment of Russian technology into China, in the past, to cement relationships between the two. 

Unlike the western interpretation who explode and sulk if they lose 10 satang on a deal. Some can appreciate an upfront loss when expanding into a virgin, immature but potentially enormous market. Once adopted the relationship and profits increase tenfold.

Their relationship today suggests they are both pretty happy with their previous decisions.

As opposed to western leaders whose historic and recent records illustrate one after another tragic mistakes.

----------


## OhOh

AS a scout leader once said: "Be prpared"

----------


## Looper

> One could suggest Russia allowed the embedment of Russian technology into China, in the past, to cement relationships between the two.


You live in a fantasy world ohoh.

The Chinese and Ruskies have sweet fuk all in common apart from previously sharing a now dead ideology.

They share no culture or history.

They would stab each other in the back in the blink of an eye if the situation favoured it.

The anglo-western alliance on the other hand is based on shared values which is in turn based on a shared history. It is a true alliance and a friendship that can be relied upon and which will easily weather the headwinds of pantomime acts like Trump and Brexit.

----------


## OhOh

> You live in a fantasy world ohoh.


Possibly so. I suspect many who chose to live in a foreign country had a fantasy and some found it and continue to live it. Others may regret their decision, I, currently, don't.  

A return to my previous lifestyle in not on my agenda. Is it on yours?




> The Chinese and Ruskies have sweet fuk all in common apart from previously sharing a now dead ideology.
> 
> They share no culture or history.


I would suggest their current peaceful win/win relationship is much  envied by others who appear not to enjoy such political, financial and  social interaction themselves.

I would also suggest that over the millennia they have many shared interactions. For good or bad. Similar to most Europeans have experienced. You know wars, alliances, disputes, pacts during their during the rise from mud huts.

ameristan with it's 100 years or so of "history" does not have anything like either the European or Asian ability to refer and learn from past history.




> They would stab each other in the back in the blink of an eye if the situation favoured it.


By tying one's future in many political, financial and social agreements both countries illustrate how countries may live in peace. Not showing up it seems in your western fantasy very often. Quite the opposite, falling living standards for the masses - earnings versus real inflation/opportunities/fear and uncertainty in political, financial and social institutions ....




> The anglo-western alliance on the other hand is based on shared values  which is in turn based on a shared history. It is a true alliance and a  friendship that can be relied upon and which will easily weather the  headwinds of pantomime acts like Trump and Brexit.


The European history is littered with genocides, failed military, failed political and financial "alliances". 

Some have enabled the bloc to achieve great things. 

Currently dispute after dispute are open wounds across the bloc. I don't see much cohesive efforts, just the opposite. Maybe you can educate me on successes achieved in just the 21st century. 

Since the death of the previous British empire, ameristan has achieved it's position due to it's financial and military strength. Not that that was any different, from the prior European Empires. 

Not win/win. Certainly not inclusive partnerships. Care to share your list of international "partnerships" which haven't favoured one unexceptional country over it's alleged "partners/vassals"?

After only 80 - 90 years, far shorter than previous empires, ameristan is  struggling to maintain it's control. Possibly a meeting would be helpful  with the leader of House of Windsor, they seem to have held it together  for a century or so.

To suggest the current white house incumbent is dissimilar to the previous occupants is imbecilic. To suggest Brexit is different to previous European disputes equally so.

They are both examples of leadership and political differences littered throughout world history.

But as you suggest I live in a fantasy world or potential opportunities and possible negative or positive outcomes, all of which are covered by myself, if they occur to me personally. 

As I hope you have allowed for in your own, fantasy/plans for the future.  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

*China to enter world of 5G with commercial licenses*



_"China will soon issue licenses for the commercialization of 5G, as  the country has already established a competitive advantage in the  superfast wireless technology, the country's top industry regulator said  on Monday.
_
_The Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said 5G is  entering a critical period of commercial deployment globally and China's  5G industry has established a competitive advantage through a  combination of innovation and open cooperation.
_
_Many foreign companies, including Nokia, Ericsson, Qualcomm and  Intel, have participated in China's technical 5G tests. These foreign  companies have already particiapted in three phases of tests organized  by China to get their 5G products and solutions ready for commerical use  in the country.
_
_"With joint efforts of all parties, China has built a foundation for  commercialization of 5G," the ministry said, adding it will issue  commercial 5G licenses in the near future, a clear sign China will soon  officially enter the first year of 5G.
_
_"As always, we welcome domestic and foreign enterprises to actively  participate in China's 5G network construction and effort to promote  application of the technology, and jointly share 5G development  opportunities," the ministry added.
_
_China's big three telecom carriers are forecast to spend 900 billion  to 1.5 trillion yuan ($134 billion to $223 billion) in total on 5G  network construction from 2020 to 2025, according to a report from the  China Academy of Information and Communications Technology. In  comparison, Chinese telecom operators spent 720 billion yuan on 4G  network construction from 2014 to 2018.
_
_Specifically in 2019, expenditure on 5G-related infrastructure by the  country's big three telecom operators — China Mobile, China Telecom,  and China Unicom — is expected to reach 34.2 billion yuan. China Mobile  plans to build 30,000 to 50,000 5G base stations this year, while China  Telecom is looking to have 20,000."

China to enter world of 5G with commercial licenses - Chinadaily.com.cn
_

----------


## Hugh Cow

> "Hongmeng".
> 
> Might as well call it "hongnam".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei moves forward with proprietary OS - Global Times



Ask Microsoft how well that went with windows phone OS.

----------


## Hugh Cow

_OMO "As always, we welcome domestic and foreign enterprises to actively participate in China's 5G network construction and effort to promote application of the technology, and jointly share 5G development opportunities," the ministry added.

Err......Not quit so welcoming for an ex Tianenmem square demonstrator into Hong Kong. What was that again? One country two systems?_  :smiley laughing: 

*OMO*. "Still making Chinese propaganda whiter than white since 2010".

----------


## OhOh

^The offer to all was made years ago, more an more countries are recognising an alternative to the dead empire north of Mexico.

----------


## Klondyke

*China to grant 5G commercial-use licenses*




Photo taken on June 3, 2019 shows a 5G device made by Huawei in Beijing, capital of China. China will soon grant 5G licenses for commercial use, the country's Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said Monday. (Xinhua/Jin Liangkuai)


BEIJING, June 3 (Xinhua) -- China will soon grant 5G licenses for commercial use, the country's Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) said Monday.

China's 5G industry has built a competitive edge by combining independent innovation and open cooperation, the MIIT said, adding that 5G standards are unified international standards jointly established by global industry players and China now owns more than 30 percent of the standard essential patents for the technology.

Foreign enterprises including Nokia, Ericsson, Qualcomm and Intel have been deeply involved in the experiment of the technologies, and China's 5G is ready for commercial use thanks to the joint efforts from various parties, according to the MIIT.

China, as always, welcomes enterprises at home and abroad to actively participate in the building, application and promotion of its 5G network and share the sector's development dividends, the MIIT said.

China to grant 5G commercial-use licenses - Xinhua | English.news.cn

----------


## OhOh

*Brazil will not bar Huawei from 5G network: vice president*


_BRASILIA (Reuters) - Brazilian Vice President Hamilton Mourao on  Friday told journalists that the government will not exclude Chinese  telecom company Huawei Technologies Co from operating a fifth-generation  (5G) mobile telecoms network in Latin America’s largest economy.  
_
_The  United States has asked countries to reject Huawei technology in the  development of new mobile phone networks, arguing that it could be  vulnerable to Chinese eavesdropping. Huawei denies its equipment is a  security risk. 
_
_U.S. President Donald Trump raised the issue with Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro during a White House visit in March._ 
_But  Mourao, who met with Huawei Chief Executive Ren Zhengfei on a trip to  China last month, said Brazil has no plans to bar Huawei when it  launches its 5G network next year. 
_
_Huawei has already been locked  out of the U.S. market. Australia and New Zealand also blocked it from  building 5G networks. Japan’s government said last year it will ban  government purchases of equipment from the Chinese company. 
_
_Mourao  told Valor Economico newspaper that there was no distrust of the  Chinese company within the Brazilian government and Brazil needs the  telecom technology it has to offer. 
_
_Wireless carrier  TIM Participacoes SA announced this month that it was using Huawei  technology to conduct 5G network tests in southern Brazil. 
_
_Huawei  also relaunched its smartphone business in Brazil recently after a  false start in 2014, and now plans to manufacture phones in the country.   
_
_The company said on Friday that it is taking the lead in the  global 5G market and has secured 46 commercial contracts in 30  countries."_

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-brazil/brazil-will-not-bar-huawei-from-5g-network-vice-president-idUSKCN1T82BJ?il=0

Brazilian regime change No. 2/3/4..... or a mysterious helicopter crash unfortunately causing the death of it's Vice President?


*Europe's 5G to cost $62 billion more if Chinese vendors banned: telcos*

_"PARIS (Reuters) - A ban on buying telecoms equipment from Chinese firms  would add about 55 billion euros ($62 billion) to the cost of 5G  networks in Europe and delay the technology by about 18 months,  according to an industry analysis seen by Reuters.  

__The United States added Huawei Technologies, the world’s biggest  telecoms equipment maker, to a trade blacklist in May, prompting global  tech giants to cut ties with the Chinese company and putting pressure on  European countries to follow suit. 
_
_Washington alleges Huawei’s equipment can be used by Beijing for spying, something the company has repeatedly denied.  
_
_The  move by U.S. President Donald Trump’s administration comes as telecoms  operators worldwide are gearing up for the arrival of the next  generation of mobile technology, or 5G, which promises ultra-fast mobile  internet for those able to make  the heavy investment needed in  networks and equipment.  
_
_The estimate is part of a report by telecoms lobby group GSMA, which represents the interests of 750 mobile operators.
_
_GSMA  has already voiced concerns about the consequences of a full ban on  Huawei, whose products are widely purchased and used by operators in  Europe. Huawei is one of the key supporters of the lobby group, several  industry sources said."

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-europe-gsma/europes-5g-to-cost-62-billion-more-if-chinese-vendors-banned-telcos-idUSKCN1T80Y3?il=0



_One of 750 lobbyists it seems, or are the other 749 members not considered "key" by Reuter's, carefully selected to provide certain view, "industry sources"?  

"Several", defined in English as "More than two but not many"

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/several

----------


## harrybarracuda

Unfortunately telecom operators are only interested in making money and not in the security or privacy of their customers.

So their opinion really doesn't count. That's why they have to be regulated.

----------


## OhOh

> That's why they have to be regulated


"Regulations" hints at those companies being "government" controlled. Surely not in the milk and honey world of the exceptional countries.

Of course some regulations can be described as "good" for the citizens and others of course not. 

Depending on the desires of the political representatives/parties commercial sponsors.

----------


## Klondyke

*Acting U.S. Budget Chief Seeks Reprieve on Huawei Ban*
Russell Vought, in letter to Pence and Congress, says U.S. companies need time to adjust to the restrictions

By Dan Strumpf
Updated June 10, 2019 2:21 a.m. ET

The White House’s acting budget chief is pushing for a delay in implementing key provisions of a law that restricts the U.S. government’s business with Huawei Technologies Co., citing the burdens on U.S. companies that use its technology.

The request was made in a letter by Russell T. Vought, the acting director of the Office of Management and Budget, to Vice President Mike Pence and nine members of Congress, a copy of which was reviewed by The Wall Street Journal.

...
TO READ THE FULL STORY
SUBSCRIBE

https://www.wsj.com/articles/acting-...n-11560108418?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> "Regulations" hints at those companies being "government" controlled.


It doesn't "hint" at it it, it implies it.

For example, if Wall Street had been properly regulated, they would never have been able to create and sell toxic debt and bring down the global economy.

----------


## OhOh

As your failed example illustrates, not very well thought out/applied/enforced "regulations".

----------


## harrybarracuda

> As your failed example illustrates, not very well thought out/applied/enforced "regulations".


My example is what happens when you let industries decide what is good for them rather than what is good for the general populous.

E.g. it is not good to let Telcos go installing Huawei spying equipment willy nilly just because it's cheap Chinese shit.

----------


## Hugh Cow

From what I've read, as I profess no expertise in Telcos, the Huawei 5G has a back door that could be exploited by the Chinese govt. The Chinese have already figured in Data theft from many countries and their military rhetoric is ramping up with their economic power. They have swallowed Tibet and have threatened Taiwan, as well as gradually diluted the Hong Kong agreement Plus their claims and aggressive stance in the South China sea, almost impinging on other countries borders and far from their own coastline, demonstrates that this totalitarian govt with no controls at all from the populace cannot be trusted. That is not to say whatever 5G system is used, that countries govt may seek to use a back door. 
In the end it gets down to who would you rather have sneaking in the back door?

----------


## lom

> From what I've read, as I profess no expertise in Telcos, the Huawei 5G has a back door that could be exploited by the Chinese govt.


Wrong.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Wrong.


They have already been caught enabling backdoors on their kit, and when caught, they "fixed" it. They claimed they needed access to "configure the devices remotely".

Yeah, right, if I have a problem with my Internet it probably needs Huawei to come in and configure my modem.

 :rofl: 


The fucking chinkies have been stealing IP for years so it's odds on that all of their shit has other back doors in.

----------


## Norton

What ever the reason for the Huawei ban, it certainly is impacting it's business.

"Huawei Cuts 20-30% From Smartphone Shipment Forecast"

https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoff.../#1ddfd2365be8

----------


## Dragonfly

well, it comes down to a choice:

hacked by the NSA/Pentagon or hacked by the Chinese

tough choice,

----------


## OhOh

> it certainly is impacting it's business.


You may find, if interested, that most phone manufacturers are suggesting a slowdown in sales forecasts.




> hacked by yhe NSA/Pentagon or hacked by the Chinese


NSA hacking is a proven thing.

 Chinese hacking by a government agency is only a "highly likely"  suggestion. No proof has been presented by anybody, no court in any  country has convicted any Chinese telecom company for hacking. 

'arrys  open port for "support/maintenance" by hardware suppliers continues to  be common through out the IT industry and hence another red herring. Only western countries telecoms suppliers have been found to extract, analyse and utilise for illegal purposes the open port route.

Only  in goldilocks mind has it occurred. But as in many areas of goldilocks  mind he has, he is and will continue to be, proven wrong.

Or do you have any court judgements, for Chinese government hacking, to quote?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hahahaaa the chinky sycophant bleats again.

----------


## OhOh

> Hahahaaa the chinky sycophant bleats again.


Proof 'arry, put up or shut up.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Proof 'arry, put up or shut up.



Oh scroll up and look at the car copies you dumbarse.

FFS do you think they smuggled out actual paper blueprints?

You fuckwit.

 :rofl:

----------


## Norton

> You may find, if interested, that most phone manufacturers are suggesting a slowdown in sales forecasts.


Yes but nothing approaching 20 to 30%. 3 to 5%.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Disgusting fucking chinkies. They should keep them at home.

Ugh! Chinese tourist urinates on floor of Airport Link train

----------


## lom

> "Huawei Cuts 20-30% From Smartphone Shipment Forecast"


keyword Shipment..
Domestic market is as huge as their population is, ie very huge  :Smile: 
 ̶N̶S̶A̶  Google will not go under because of lost license fees but US semiconductor mfgrs will take a hit. 
I don't think this US export restriction will last long.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What ever the reason for the Huawei ban, it certainly is impacting it's business.
> 
> "Huawei Cuts 20-30% From Smartphone Shipment Forecast"
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoff.../#1ddfd2365be8


It's making a dent in their supply chain as well - much of which is in the US.

Silly baldy orange cunto, clueless fucker he is.

----------


## lom

> Silly baldy orange cunto, clueless fucker he is.


I guess big industry (and farmers) will make sure that he won't get a second period.

----------


## raycarey

he's a child who's only capable of thinking about the near term reaction/results/consequences.

----------


## Hugh Cow

^ As are many of the voters.

----------


## PlanK



----------


## raycarey

> ^ As are many of the voters.


 less than half....but a fair point.

----------


## Norton

> I don't think this US export restriction will last long


Agree. China still as some big guns in this silly trade war. The U.S. debt to China is $1.13 trillion. Will hurt Chinese as well but should they start dumping their bonds et. al. will be a major blow to US economy.

So far China playing nice with Drumph but could get nasty.

----------


## raycarey

> China still as some big guns in this silly trade war.


in the past week or so there were rumblings about china stopping the export of rare earth minerals to the US.

not sure what became of that, but it was another issue that completely freaked out the chamber of commerce.

----------


## OhOh

> will be a major blow to US economy.


China doesn't have much in terms of %, allegedly 13 to 15% and they would easily be bought by the unexceptional countries domestic central bank, domestic financial  companies, domestic MBSs etc. Presumable held by domestic pensions funds as security for future payment.

From an article discussing just this question:

Foreign buyers are reducing new purchases




being replaced by domestic i.e.  US, purchasers:



Compare this historic purchasers graph:



and this one from more recent years:



The articles conclusion is this:

_"Now that we actually have to fund our debt, the reality is hitting home and diverting attention to “penguins on the telly”  will do us no good.

 If foreign investors remain uninterested and the  Fed avoids restarting QE, this situation will become much more obvious.  Regardless, history is chock full of warnings about countries that  continuously spent more than they had. 

Simply, it is completely  unsustainable and the investment implications across all assets are  meaningful."

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...ding-uncle-sam_

----------


## harrybarracuda

Zerohedge, fucking hell, you're not still peddling their crap are you?

 :rofl:

----------


## Klondyke

> Zerohedge, fucking hell, you're not still peddling their crap are you?


Why not to read only the very well known "recognized" MSM?

----------


## OhOh

> Zerohedge, fucking hell,


Try reading it prior to posting your insecurities here.

The very first line indicates to most who wrote the piece.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

_"Authored by Michael Lebowitz via RealInvestmentAdvice.com,"

_It appears from a first scan to be the same article i.e. no ZH editing.

In addition the information discussed/displayed is taken from official ameristani government sources, _"Data Courtesy St. Louis Federal Reserve",_ or are you suggesting one should view those identified sources, as manipulated garbage?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Try reading it prior to posting your insecurities here.
> 
> The very first line indicates to most who wrote the piece.
> 
> 
> 
> _"Authored by Michael Lebowitz via RealInvestmentAdvice.com,"
> 
> _It appears from a first scan to be the same article i.e. no ZH editing.
> ...


So you think because it's called "realinvestmentadvice.com" it offers "real investment advice"?

Did you just sign up for their paid service straight away or are you on the 30 day free trial?

You fucking twat, you are funny sometimes.


 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

Sticks and stones ......

Comment on the validity of the _St. Louis Federal Reserve is of course invisible to some posters._

----------


## harrybarracuda

I love HoHo. He finds whackjob shit on the interwebs and posts it as if he is somehow knowledgeable on the subject.

Very ENT.

 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

I will presume, as you have failed to clarify your position on;




> "Data Courtesy St. Louis Federal Reserve". Are you suggesting one should view those identified sources, as manipulated garbage?


describing it as;




> whackjob shit on the interweb


 that you do.

----------


## harrybarracuda

HoHo this thread is about the dirty chinky parasites spying on everyone, and you're trying to hijack it with some bollocks about how bad the economy is.

FFS we all know baldy orange cunto's tariffs are fucking shit up, you don't need to go cutting and pasting bollocks from your whackjob websites for people to know that.

 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

> how bad the economy is.


It's always the economy, stupid.












OK, you keep believing the focus on Huawei is a technical issue if it helps you sleep.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> OK, you keep believing the focus on Huawei is a technical issue if it helps you sleep.



This dates back to 2012, and yes, it was all about chinky spying.

You, of course, stupidly thought this was only about baldy orange cunto and his trade war.

----------


## Yuki Wubb

5G is very interesting because you can be downloading in 3 seconds it tells

----------


## OhOh

> only about baldy orange cunto and his trade war


My opinion of the evil ones didn't start with the most recent incarnation. It's been there for centuries. But I digress from the thread topic.

You maybe willing to answer this, being a subject authority, I believe? 

What differences would a normal device user notice if the phone operating system was changed. 

For example most APP vendors produce a version suitable for certain phone manufacturers. The larger the manufacturers user base presumably sets the development speed/queue position.

The phones all seem to have similar, but not exactly the same user interface with the OS and Apps. Apps presumably are tailored to the interface rather than the OS and many may be downloaded directly from the APP developers.

----------


## OhOh

> This dates back to 2012, and yes, it was all about chinky spying.


Somewhat earlier I suggest;

*Canada–United States Free Trade Agreement
*
_"Starting in 1855, while Canada was under British control, free trade was implemented between the colonies of British North America and the United States under the Reciprocity Treaty. In 1866, a year before Canadian Confederation, the United States Congress voted to cancel the treaty. Canada's first Prime Minister, John A. Macdonald, the protectionist National Policy  attempted and failed to reinstate reciprocity, after which the  government moved to a more protectionist policy. Fears grew among many  politicians that closer economic ties with the United States would lead  to political annexation.[3]"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada...rade_Agreement

_
I suspect there was always tussles over it and any other Trade Agreements, bilateral or international._
_

----------


## OhOh

*US tech giants are losing billions, quietly lobby to ease Huawei ban  report* 

_

"__Highly concerned over an imminent loss of billions of dollars in  trade with Huawei, Silicon Valley giants have been quietly lobbying the  Trump administration to ease its ban on sales of components to the  Chinese tech firm.      

__Huawei spent about $11  billion last year buying components from dozens of US companies,  including chips from Qualcomm, as well as software from Microsoft and  Google. American firms are set to lose that business once their 90-day  temporary licenses, granted following Washingtons blacklisting of  Huawei and 70 of its subsidiaries, expire on August 20.

_
_To prevent that from happening, major US chip makers such as Intel,  Qualcomm and Xilinx have quietly lobbied the Commerce Department to ease  its ban on sales to the Chinese firm, Reuters reported, citing  anonymous industry sources.
__This isnt about helping Huawei. Its about preventing harm to American companies.
__While  the details of the negotiations have not been revealed, Huawei stressed  that it has not asked its American business partners to lobby on their  behalf.

_
_Theyre doing it by their own desire because, for many of them, Huawei is one of their major customers, Andrew Williamson, Huawei's vice president of public affairs, explained. He said that losing the Chinese market will have catastrophic consequences for some of them.

_
_The Semiconductor Industry Association (SIA) confirmed ongoing  meetings between chip manufacturers and administration officials, which  started almost immediately after the US blacklisted Huawei in May, while  the Commerce Department said that such talks have no influence over law enforcement actions.

_
_For technologies that do not relate to national security, it seems they shouldnt fall within the scope of the order, Jimmy Goodrich, vice president of global policy at SIA, explained. And we have conveyed this perspective to government."

_https://www.rt.com/business/462026-c...-lobby-huawei/

----------


## harrybarracuda

Better safe than sorry. 5G should be banned anyway, it's going to give everyone cancer.

----------


## OhOh

> it's going to give everyone cancer.


Faster or slower than ข้าวหมูแดง (Kow Moo Dang)?

----------


## OhOh

The history of one failing empire being repeated?

*A Manufacturing War Between the UK and Germany in the 19th Century Set the Stage For Today’s Trade Crisis*

_"Today, the word “globalism” is on everyone’s’ mind. Some fear a world  increasingly dependent on foreign trade. Others worry about domestic  industries dying due to over-seas competition. Many are anxious about  what a changing economy will mean for their material prospects. Do we  allow free trade to flourish despite possible negative consequences for  some of our industries at home in the hopes that other domestic business  will change and grow as the world becomes more interdependent?
_
_Do we tax imports in order to make our own goods and services more  competitive? Or perhaps should we retreat, at least a little bit from  global trade in order to reverse the trend of interdependence and  globalism?_
_These questions and concerns seem so modern;  so current. And indeed they are. However, they are not as modern as they  seem. For centuries, politicians, economists and everyday citizens have  been asking the same basic questions. Even more importantly, they have  been coming up with many of the same solutions, often with disastrous  results.
_
_One such misadventure took place in Great  Britain, home of the industrial revolution and birthplace of the modern  economic world. In the 19th Century, the British were known for their  quality manufactured goods. In fact, as far back as the late 1700’s  Great Britain was known as the “workshop of the world”. Revolutions in  transportation, plentiful human labor, easy access to key raw materials,  rapid advancements in technology and engineering combined with a  sympathetic government made a perfect recipe for the creation of the  first modern economy.
_
_Finished goods from Britain were the best in the world, known for  their quality and value. Everything from large items like railroad parts  and locomotives to a multitude of smaller items like furniture,  mirrors, silverware and linen were sold throughout the world. Even  trivial items such as belt buckles, buttons and little ribbons flooded  domestic and international markets. This dominance lasted decade after  decade. The British were so used to their business superiority that many  began to panic when a new competitor began to challenge the dominance  of the British economic colossus. What was the name of this culprit?  Germany.
_
_Germans were experiencing massive changes as well. For most of  history, a unified German state like the one that we know today did not  exist. Instead, a series of smaller, regional states collectively made  up a German cultural and language area in the middle of Europe. These  smaller German countries were usually unable to threaten lager countries  like Great Britain or France due to high taxation and general lack of  coordination between states.
_
_All this changed radically in 1871. That  year, a powerful politician by the name of Otto Von Bismarck succeeded  in a final push to unify Germany, creating a massive and powerful new  state right in the center of Europe. It was not long before a greater  Germany began to flex its business muscle.
_
_In  the beginning, even before German unification, many of their items were  either of poor quality or directly copied by secretly replicating  successful British business practices. German industrial spies were  cunning and ruthless.  Famous businessmen such as steel magnate Alfred  Krupp, entered Britain under a false name and immediately began taking  notes.  He used flattery and behaved as nicely and kindly as possible,  winning the trust of his British hosts who happily and proudly showed  this kind German man all of their successes.
_
_Krupp himself wrote: “the proprietor was flattered that two such smart friends should deign to visit his works.”  Germans like Krupp came back from their “study tours” flush stolen  information, eager to start competing with their foreign rivals.
_
_The British soon saw German goods flooding markets all around the  world, including their own. Many of these items were not just cheaply  made, but were mislabeled as well. Some German factories were creating  products falsely labeled as made in Great Britain. When it was  discovered that Germans were marking scissors, knives and other cutlery  as “Sheffield Made”, British businessmen were outraged. Dining ware made  in Sheffield was the pride of British manufacturing. A movement began  to punish Germans for their shameful theft of industrial ideas and  iconic brands.
_
_But there was an even greater, more  long-term problem that the British faced when it came to German  products. While some German products were poorly-made, or fraudulent,  other products were steadily growing in quality. As time went on, many  were often as good as or even better than the domestic items that  Britons were used to buying.
_
_The paradoxical combination of good,  high-quality German imports as well as mislabeled foreign fakes of  German origin prompted British politicians to take action. By 1887 the  worry was so great that British lawmakers passed the “Merchandise Marks  Act”, which forced manufactured goods to state the country of origin.  Clearly, this law was passed in order to protect domestic manufacturers.  However, there was an unintended consequence to this action.
_
_Though the bill was supposed to protect against cheap knock-offs,  something surprising happened. British consumers already developed a  taste for German goods. Once the act was passed, even more Britons than  before were aware of the amount of German goods they were actually  buying. Even the patriotic impulse to buy domestic goods could not stop  the desire to buy increasingly excellent German products. Instead of  slowing down the consumption of German products, German exports  continued to increase. Slowly but continuously, the manufacturer’s mark  “Made in Germany” developed into a mark of quality.
_
_By the early 20th Century, the “Made in Germany” mark was already  seen as a powerful and recognizable marketing tool. A newspaper article  from the Spectator (of British origin) published a conversation  occurring in 1907, in which a British man traveling in Germany had a  discussion with a German merchant about trade between their two  countries. The German exclaimed:
_
_“Now look at your Merchandise Marks Act!  It didn’t do what was meant… You passed it to protect your industries,  but in fact it has protected ours, for …it showed the traders of the  world where the goods were really made”. The same merchant went on  to claim that international trade was making Germany so strong that soon  there would be a military showdown between to two countries for  dominance of the seas, and that the completion may even result in a  general war. His remarks are now chilling as war between Britain and  Germany as well as many others, broke out just seven years later, with  the beginning of WWI.
_
_130 years ago, the British demanded a  labeling campaign in an attempt to dissuade domestic consumers from  buying foreign goods, out of fear that Germans were selling too many  products. Similarly, just a generation ago many Americans were terrified  of the Japanese and their auto and audio-visual industries. It did not  help that by the 1980’s the Japanese were using their profits to invest  in U.S. real estate.
_
_Today, trade with places like China is a big source of concern and  stress. Just like early German products, Chinese goods are considered  cheaper and of lower-quality.  And yet, Americans buy these items with a  voracious and unyielding appetite.  The Chinese are even known for  stealing American intellectual property, much in the same way Germans  copied and mislabeled their products so long ago.
_
_As a result, some loudly call for restrictions on trade in a variety  of ways. But will changes in trade policy stop inappropriate Chinese  practices?  Perhaps they may.  However, the Chinese may shift their  focus to higher-quality products, making them irresistible to Americans  markets no matter what our policies may be, thusly transforming the  Chinese economy into an even more powerful force, as did the Germans.
_
_Just like the government action that led to labeling demands in  Britain, artificial trade barriers have an odd way of causing all sorts  of unintended consequences. Material desire is far more powerful than  the fanciful aspirations of politicians. Perhaps excitable politicians  should be careful for what they wish… "

https://historycollection.co/now-loo...ise-marks-act/
_

----------


## harrybarracuda

Trade wars aren't a bad thing.

It's how we got Port, thanks to the cheese eating surrender monkeys refusing to sell us wine.

----------


## Klondyke

*Huawei ready to ink ‘no-back-door’ agreement with Indian govt to abate spying fears*
Published time: 25 Jun, 2019 



India's PM Narendra Modi takes a "selfie" with a mobile phone © Reuters / Amit Dave

Chinese telecom giant Huawei, which has been accused by the US over alleged breaches of sensitive user information, has said it is ready to sign a ‘no-back-door’ pact with the government of India.

A ‘back door’ in technology products refers to a feature that allows unauthorized access to customers’ data.

Huawei’s business engagement in India is under scrutiny by the government after Washington restricted the Chinese company’s hardware and software supplies.

“We are proposing to the Indian government that we are ready to sign a ‘no-back-door’ agreement. We encourage other OEMs (original equipment manufacturers) also to sign this kind of agreement with the government and telecom operators,” Huawei’s CEO for India operations, Jay Chen, was quoted as saying by the Economic Times.

Since last year, the US has been pressing its allies to ban Huawei from 5G rollouts on suspicion that the Chinese government used the company as a vehicle for spying. Huawei and Beijing have strongly denied the accusations.

Some countries like Australia and Japan have barred Huawei, while others, including India, are yet to take a decision on whether to permit its 5G rollouts.

Huawei has teamed up with Vodafone Idea in India to conduct trials for the 5G services. Earlier this month, India’s telecom minister, Ravi Shankar Prasad, said the government would take “a firm view" on Huawei’s participation.

“We want a level playing field. I firmly believe that the Indian government will allocate spectrum for trials to everyone at one go and not differentiate based on vendors. India can’t afford to work with select vendors for another 10 years when it is aspiring to become the third largest economy of the world,” Chen said.

According to Indian daily Mint, Huawei’s CEO said ironically: “We should appreciate Donald Trump and the US government for making Huawei too popular.”

https://www.rt.com/business/462625-h...ess-agreement/

----------


## Dragonfly

Port is cheap sweet wine for bored housewives,

are you one of them harry?  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> We are proposing to the Indian government that we are ready to sign a ‘no-back-door’ agreement.


One wonders why any government would refuse such an offer.




> We encourage other OEMs  (original equipment manufacturers) also to sign this kind of agreement  with the government and telecom operators,”


One wonders how any vendor would be able to refuse to offer such an agreement and remain on the vendor list.

----------


## Dragonfly

Telcos have been putting backdoors on their software since the beginning of time, always been a strategic asset to 'monitor' information

O2, Britih Telecom, France Telecom are regularly used as surrogates for intelligence gathering and spying activities

and we thought the Chinese and Russians were bad, we are doing exactly the same thing

----------


## Klondyke

> According to Indian daily Mint, Huaweis CEO said ironically: We should appreciate Donald Trump and the US government for making Huawei too popular.


The US fight with Huawei seems to result in a real boost for Huwei market: who would care for the few millions customers in US, EU, when getting the billions in Asia, Africa, also South America?

----------


## fishlocker

Sometimes I really wonder about you guys. And I figure you're wondering the same about me.

On a side note I used a Howie, Yes, I cant spell, device to connect to the interim net on our last escapade. The language seemed  to change, yes, change on it's own. Needless to say I wasn't about to do any online banking.

Just saying. ....


the fishes.

----------


## OhOh

> device to connect to the interim net on our last escapade


Some phones only work on different mhz wavelengths. Many have multiple wavelengths chips fitted.

Ensure you purchase a phone which has wavelengths chips support for your intended use/network offerings.

----------


## OhOh

Another incident which may or may not be linked with the phone company:

*China blocks all Canadian meat imports as trade war with US heats up     * 



Snips:

_"China has suspended all imports of meat from Canada, saying it  found traces of illegal feed and demanding action." 

The move comes amid a  trade war with the US and extradition hearings for an arrested Huawei  executive.

__“In order to protect  the safety of Chinese consumers, China has taken urgent preventive  measures and requested the Canadian government to suspend the issuance  of certificates for meat exported to China,” the Chinese embassy in Ottawa said in a statement on Tuesday, adding that a probe of meat imports has revealed as many as 1888 “counterfeit” veterinary health certificates and accusing Canadian authorities of “obvious safety loopholes.”

"However, Agriculture Minister Marie-Claude Bibeau confirmed that the  Canadian Food and Inspection Agency (CFIA) found “inauthentic export  certificates” and was working closely with both the meat industry and  Chinese officials to address the problem."

https://www.rt.com/business/462682-c...canadian-meat/
_

----------


## Hugh Cow

> The US fight with Huawei seems to result in a real boost for Huwei market: who would care for the few millions customers in US, EU, when getting the billions in Asia, Africa, also South America?


Obviously Huawei do otherwise they would just walk away from the market. Not sure how falling sales and restricted access to software equates to a real market boost, but I'm sure RT or the China daily will be able to answer that one.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> _In order to protect  the safety of Chinese consumers, China has taken urgent preventive  measures and requested the Canadian government to suspend the issuance  of certificates for meat exported to China, the Chinese embassy in Ottawa said in a statement on Tuesday, adding that a probe of meat imports has revealed as many as 1888 counterfeit veterinary health certificates and accusing Canadian authorities of obvious safety loopholes.
> 
> "However, Agriculture Minister Marie-Claude Bibeau confirmed that the  Canadian Food and Inspection Agency (CFIA) found inauthentic export  certificates and was working closely with both the meat industry and  Chinese officials to address the problem."
> _


What's the betting it's chinkies sending dodgy meat back home with fake paperwork?

Fucking odds-on no doubt.

 :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Thinking about it, with the chinkies having to slaughter millions of pigs, you'd have thought they'd want to keep importing other countries' pork both to satisfy the local market and also to give them something to allow them to blend in their tainted meat to export.

Schoolboy error to try and get that chinky Huawei crook off the hook. She must have some secrets.

----------


## Klondyke

> Obviously Huawei do otherwise they would just walk away from the market. Not sure how falling sales and restricted access to software equates to a real market boost, but I'm sure RT or the China daily will be able to answer that one.


I do not know how "China daily but RT was able to answer that":

*Axing America’s Android: Huawei files to trademark own mobile operating system worldwide*
Published time: 14 Jun, 2019 

Chinese technology giant Huawei is in the process of launching its “Hongmeng” operating system (OS) to replace Google’s Android OS, the firm’s vice president of public affairs and communications Andrew Williamson, has said.
https://www.rt.com/business/462625-h...ess-agreement/


*Huawei looks to Russian technology to replace Google’s Android on its smartphones*
Published time: 11 Jun, 2019



After Google cut Huawei off its Android operating system, the Chinese telecom giant is seeking alternatives to keep its smartphones working. A viable option has reportedly been found in Russia.
https://www.rt.com/business/461583-h...droid-replace/


*Huawei’s own operating system could be ready this year if cut off from US tech, top exec says
*


Chinese technology giant Huawei could introduce its own operating system, for smartphones and laptops, this year if the company is banned from using Google and Microsoft software due to pressure from Washington.
https://www.rt.com/business/460071-h...rating-system/

----------


## Hugh Cow

Is there any technology developed in the last 100 years that the Russians or Chinese have that they didnt copy buy or steal from the west. Just a question.

----------


## PlanK

Chinese spyphones with Russian spyware.


I feel safer already.

----------


## OhOh

> Just a question.


Just an answer.

If you look at historic scientific "discovery" / "innovation" , you will find most of it is continued on from previous work. Either by themselves or others. Very few "Eureka" moments. 

The scientific community publish literature all the time on their discoveries, some are patented, some are considered "sensitive" in need of protection from foreign eyes/competitors and disappear, some require forgotten foreign language skills.

Take a look at a book about rocket engine fuel development in the last hundred years as suggested by Takeovers in his Space News thread, here on TD. People and companies worked together, in competition and all had moments and all had disappointments. Some made fortunes, some gained reverence from their peers and others blew themselves up.

I'm sure the Germans tried and succeeded to 




> copy buy or steal from


the British steel makers in the 18/19th century. RSFH

I'm sure the "English" tried and succeeded to 




> copy buy or steal from


the Syrian sword makers in the xxth  century. RSFH

The list starts at the beginning of time and continues to this day. 



Blame it on Stanley Kubrick's bloody African Pan troglodytes, 



who took a risk and  touched an obelisk. 




If you want, somebody else, to be responsible.

To single out by highlighting only one or two counties is childish, IMHO.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Is there any technology developed in the last 100 years that the Russians or Chinese have that they didnt copy buy or steal from the west. Just a question.


I doubt it.

I mean it's all the nips did after WWII, that's why they became so successful.

Their first attempts at nicking Western car designs were a big fucking joke, but look at them now, gave them a big head start.

Mind you they had the resources and money to work on their industries, as they weren't allowed to piss money away rebuilding their military.

But for the chinkies it's their Number One national sport now.

----------


## harrybarracuda

No big fucking surprises there then.




> WASHINGTON — Telecommunications gear made by China’s Huawei Technologies Co. is far more likely to contain flaws that could be leveraged by hackers for malicious use than equipment from rival companies, according to new research by cybersecurity experts that top U.S. officials said appeared credible.
> Over half of the nearly 10,000 firmware images encoded into more than 500 variations of enterprise network-equipment devices tested by the researchers contained at least one such exploitable vulnerability, the researchers found. Firmware is the software that powers the hardware components of a computer.
> The tests were compiled in a new report that has been submitted in recent weeks to senior officials in multiple government agencies in the U.S. and the U.K., as well as to lawmakers. The report is notable both for its findings and because it is circulating widely among Trump administration officials who said it further validated their policy decisions toward Huawei.
> “This report supports our assessment that since 2009, Huawei has maintained covert access to some of the systems it has installed for international customers,” said a White House official who reviewed the findings. “Huawei does not disclose this covert access to customers nor local governments. This covert access enables Huawei to record information and modify databases on those local systems.”
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/huawei-equipment-is-more-vulnerable-to-hackers-experts-say-2019-06-25

----------


## harrybarracuda

And no big fucking surprises there either.




> Hackers believed to have ties to China’s government infiltrated the systems of at least 10 telecommunications companies around the globe, swiping swaths of data on the companies and targeted individuals, according to an investigation by cybersecurity firm Cybereason.
> 
> Cybereason identified numerous global carriers believed to have been compromised by the scheme, which in at least one incident “targeted 20 military officials, dissidents, spies and law enforcement—all believed to be tied to China—and spanned Asia, Europe, Africa and the Middle East,” the Wall Street Journal wrote.
> 
> The hackers reportedly swiped information including location data, billing information, text message records, and call detail records (CDRs). The compromised information did not include the recordings of calls or text of messages, but could nonetheless paint an intimate picture of a person’s life, indicating who they were in contact with and when, according to Cybereason.
> 
> Cybereason believes that the attack bears close resemblances to prior attacks by APT 10, a hacking ground linked to China’s government.
> 
> “We’ve concluded with a high level of certainty that the threat actor is affiliated with China and is likely state sponsored,” Cybereason wrote in its report summary. “The tools and techniques used throughout these attacks are consistent with several Chinese threat actors, specifically with APT10, a threat actor believed to operate on behalf of the Chinese Ministry of State Security (MSS).”
> ...


Chinky parasites at it again.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Chinese spyphones with Russian spyware.
> 
> 
> I feel safer already.


Your processor and RAM will be constantly hitting 100% utilisation while they fight over your personal data.

 :rofl:

----------


## Klondyke

Huawei in Israel? Mai mee panhaa...

*Huawei enters Israel’s solar power market, hours after quitting US
*
As Chinese telecom giant announces new move, deputy US energy secretary, in Israel, warns that data collected off solar panels could be used by Chinese ‘for other things’

Chinese telecom giant Huawei, known in Israel for its competitively priced smartphones, is entering the Israeli solar power market to sell inverters, which help to convert solar power into energy for the electricity grid.

A company announcement in Israel on Wednesday came just hours after Huawei shut down its solar energy business in the US, amidst ongoing tensions between Washington and Beijing.

A US deputy secretary for energy, in Tel Aviv for a cyber conference, Cyber Week, warned Wednesday that “the data that is collected off of those solar panels could be used to determine other things…we would just urge caution.”

Get The Start-Up Israel's Daily Start-Up by email and never miss our top stories FREE SIGN UP
Dan Brouillette, of the US Department of Energy, told reporters that the solar panel industry was “innocent,” but that investments had to be “carefully considered and appropriately safeguarded.”

Read more
https://www.timesofisrael.com/huawei...r-quitting-us/

----------


## Klondyke

Et tu, Brute?

*US official hints at excluding Seoul from intel on North Korea over Huawei

*Washington may stop sharing intelligence on North Korea with Seoul if it refuses to toe the US line and bar China’s Huawei from installing its communications equipment in South Korea.

South Korea is one of many nations pressured by the US to join its crusade against the Chinese telecom giant. Seoul is caught between a rock and a hard place – facing the ire of either its main security provider that hosts thousands of troops on its territory or it main trade partner. Washington is apparently playing its trump card, hinting that having Huawei equipment may prevent South Korea from receiving vital intelligence on North Korea, with which the South technically is still at war.

Read more
https://www.rt.com/news/462702-korea...haring-huawei/

----------


## lom

> A US deputy secretary for energy, in Tel Aviv for a cyber conference, Cyber Week, warned Wednesday that “the data that is collected off of those solar panels could be used to determine other things…we would just urge caution.”


That statement is just sooo  ̶r̶i̶d̶i̶c̶u̶l̶  harryesque

----------


## lom

"The United States and China agreed on Saturday to restart trade talks after President Donald Trump offered concessions including no new tariffs and an *easing of restrictions on tech company Huawei* in order to reduce tensions with Beijing."

It's all about security, innit Harry?  You tool!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> "The United States and China agreed on Saturday to restart trade talks after President Donald Trump offered concessions including no new tariffs and an *easing of restrictions on tech company Huawei* in order to reduce tensions with Beijing."
> 
> It's all about security, innit Harry?  You tool!


Maybe you should try reading what he said you dumb shit.

He's agreed that US companies can sell some *non-sensitive* tech to Huawei.

Nothing about buying it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That statement is just sooo  ̶r̶i̶d̶i̶c̶u̶l̶  harryesque


And again, your lack of ability to comprehend what you are reading demonstrates that you are a dumb shit.

Do you even understand how an attacker could use information about Israel's power distribution network?

Do you even know what a Huawei Solar Inverter does and what capabilities it has?

I'd STFU until you do a bit of slow reading and stop making yourself look like an arse.

----------


## Dragonfly

> That statement is just sooo  ̶r̶i̶d̶i̶c̶u̶l̶  harryesque


 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Chinky spies, can't help themselves.




> *China Is Installing Android Malware on Tourists’ Phones*
> China has famously invasive security and surveillance operations, but activists report at least one region of the country has gotten even more Orwellian. Multiple news agencies have joined forces to analyze a new piece of malware, which Chinese border agents are forcing tourists to install on their phones. The software copies messaging, contacts, and searches phones for thousands of different documents. 
> 
> https://www.extremetech.com/mobile/294389-china-is-installing-android-malware-on-tourists-phones

----------


## Cujo

I'd need further confirmation of that^.

----------


## Klondyke

(no problem with backdoor?)*

Monaco became the first country with 5G throughout*

The network equipment is designed and installed by the Chinese company Huawei.



Mobile network 5G has earned throughout Monaco, France Presse reported, citing the statement of the President of Monaco Telecom, Etienne Franzie. 

 Thus, Monaco became the first state in Europe with a 5G connection throughout the country, reports kommersant . The network equipment is designed and installed by the Chinese company Huawei. 

Recall Monaco - dwarf state with an area of ​​2.02 square meters. km As UNIAN reported, Germany is switching to high-speed mobile communications. The mobile phone network of the fifth generation (5G) after working in test mode has become available in Berlin and Bonn. It will later be launched in Hamburg, Darmstadt, Leipzig and Munich.

https://www.unian.net/economics/tele...erritorii.html

----------


## harrybarracuda

More chinky spying. They're all at it.




> Guangzhi Cao, a former engineer at Tesla, admitted in a court filing this week that he uploaded zip files containing Autopilot source code to his personal iCloud account in late 2018 while still working for the company. Tesla sued Cao earlier this year for allegedly stealing trade secrets related to Autopilot and bringing them to Chinese EV startup Xiaopeng Motors, also known as Xmotors or XPeng, which is backed by tech giant Alibaba.
> 
> 
> Cao denied stealing sensitive information from the automaker in the same filing. His legal team argued he “made extensive efforts to delete and/or remove any such Tesla files prior to his separation from Tesla.” Cao is now the “head of perception” at XPeng, where he is “[d]eveloping and delivering autonomous driving technologies for production cars,” according to his LinkedIn profile.
> 
> 
> According to a joint filing from the two parties that was also filed this week, Tesla has subpoenaed documents from Apple. While Apple is not involved in this case, a former employee who worked on the tech company’s secretive autonomous car project was charged by the FBI with stealing trade secrets last July.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Klondyke

*Huawei has found a way to make peace with the USA

*The Chinese smartphone maker Huawei is ready to sign agreements with governments of different countries on refusing to use factory vulnerabilities (backdoors) to gain access to user data. This was stated by one of the leaders of the company Liang Hua, quoted by TASS .

“In China, there are no legal regulations requiring companies to engage in intelligence gathering. We express our position to the governments of all countries that we are ready to sign agreements on the exclusion of backdoors, ”said Hua.

He also assured that in all countries where Huawei has branches and representative offices, the company is working in accordance with local legislation.

It was the accusations of collecting confidential user data and transferring it to the Chinese government that led US President Donald Trump to impose sanctions on Huawei . In mid-May, he blacklisted the company, banning American businesses from working with her.

After that, Google announced that it would stop supplying Huawei with its software. Later, the Chinese company gave a delay until mid-August. At the G20 summit in July, Trump announced a possible lifting of restrictions and that he would allow Huawei to buy American products.

https://lenta.ru/news/2019/07/12/hua/

----------


## Hugh Cow

What happened to huge Chinese market and new operating system and who needs the Americans? The tune seems to be changing. Huawei are well aware that the market for high end phones is  still relatively small compared to the west. Progress and innovation is driven from the top end of the market.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What happened to huge Chinese market and new operating system and who needs the Americans? The tune seems to be changing. Huawei are well aware that the market for high end phones is  still relatively small compared to the west. Progress and innovation is driven from the top end of the market.


They've realised that it's all well and good making a few changes to one of the many chinky attempts at an operating system and rebadging it as their own OS, but without the app ecosystem it's as fucked as Windows Mobile.

----------


## OhOh

> What happened to huge Chinese market and new operating system and who needs the Americans?


The market is there along with the server market, UK have found not technical problems with 5G offerings other are rolling out 5G


*UK, Philippines Side With Huawei: Why Is The US Behind On 5G?

**No Technical Reason to Exclude Huawei*

_"The Register reports MPs Find 'No Technical Grounds' to Exclude Chinese Giant.

__The UK's Science and Technology Select Committee said it can't find  any "technical grounds" for chopping Huawei out of the UK's 5G and other  telco networks, but said government should consider "ethical" issues  and its relationship with "allies".
_
_The committee of Commons MPs wrote in a letter (PDF) to  Minister of Fun [Secretary of State for Digital, Culture, Media and  Sport] Jeremy Wright that Huawei's involvement in the 5G network posed  no techie issues, excepting, of course, the not-so-minor point that if  the country pulls the Chinese firm's kit from either its current or  future networks, it could cause "significant delays".
__  The UK will have to choose between bowing down to Trump and doing what it thinks best"

__"The Wall Street Journal reports Philippines Has Chosen Sides: Not the U.S.

__The U.S.-China technology war is raging around the world, but the  Philippines is no longer torn. It is binding its telecommunications  future to China’s.
_
_The country got its first taste of next-generation 5G services in  late June with gear supplied by Huawei Technologies Co. This month, a  new carrier backed by state-owned China Telecommunications Corp. will  begin rolling out a network largely designed in China, to be executed by  Chinese engineers in the Philippines.
_
_The moves are a blow to the U.S., which has in recent months pushed  allies to shun Huawei. U.S. officials contend Chinese companies could be  compelled to conduct espionage for Beijing.
_
_Huawei, which has repeatedly said it wouldn’t spy for China,  estimates its 5G equipment will spread across more than 130 countries,  including in Europe. Huawei’s 5G system is up and running in South Korea  and will be deploying in the United Arab Emirates this year. Both  countries are U.S. allies._
_Chinese companies’ dominant presence in Philippine telecom networks  stands to move the Southeast Asian country further away from the U.S.,  its treaty ally—testing a relationship that has already grown strained."
_
*"Why is the US Behind?
*_
China has invested massive amounts of money in companies such as Huawei to develop 5G technology, to great success.

_
_Chinese companies hold the majority of the world's 5G patents. The  Chinese government also controls China's wireless service market and is  pushing its three major providers, China Mobile, China Unicom an China  Telecom, to combine efforts to develop a standalone 5G network that'll  commercially launch in 2020.__There are no major US companies building and developing 5G telecom  equipment. Thanks to decades of market consolidation, US companies once  dominant in providing telecom gear have been sold to foreign companies.__The defense department assessment is the US hasn't been quick enough  in making available the wireless spectrum that's essential to deploying  the service. And the spectrum the US is making available is the wrong  kind.__The US has been allocating a lot of so-called millimeter wave or  mmWave spectrum, which can transmit huge amounts of data very fast. But  signals can travel only over short distances, and interference like  trees or even bad weather can disrupt service. The problem with using  this spectrum is that it's hugely expensive to build a network this way.  And it'll be impossible to blanket the nation with the service, because  it'll be too costly.__The US needs midband and low-band spectrum in the mix. The only  problem is that the prime spectrum that could be used for this service  is already being used by the military. And getting government agencies  to share spectrum with commercial entities is no easy task_." 

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...y-us-behind-5g




> but without the app ecosystem


There are alternatives to using google as your source for apps

The app developers will migrate to whoever provides the number of users

----------


## harrybarracuda

More zerohedge bullshit, why don't you at least post this shit in speakers rather than trying to pass it off as news?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fucking chinky thieves at it again.




> Swiss authorities have agreed to extradite a Chinese researcher to the United States, where he is accused of conducting corporate espionage against British pharmaceutical company GlaxoSmithKline (GSK).
> 
> U.S. prosecutors have indicted Xue Gongda, a Swiss resident, for conspiring with his sister, Xue Yu, a biochemist who worked at a GSK facility in Pennsylvania, to steal information about products GSK was developing to fight cancer, including antibodies that bind to tumor cells.
> 
> Xue Yu, along with four co-conspirators, are charged in a separate indictment, for stealing the GSK trade secrets in order to benefit a firm they set up inside China, called Renopharma.
> 
> According to court documents, the stolen GSK trade secrets were worth more than $550 million.
> 
> The sister, 48, had pleaded guilty to her charges at a U.S. district court in Pennsylvania in August 2018, according to a press release by the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ). She worked for GSK from 2006 to 2016.
> ...

----------


## OhOh

*Huawei Earns Highly Coveted “Recommended” Rating in NSS Labs 2019 NGFW Group Test*


_"[Shenzhen, China, July 18, 2019] Huawei announced today that it has   earned NSS Labs' highly coveted "Recommended" rating in the latest   Next-Generation Firewall (NGFW) group test. In this year’s test, 12   products from industry-leading vendors were tested. Only the top   technical products earned a “Recommended” rating from NSS Labs. 

 Achieving this rating validates Huawei's best-in-class firewalls deliver  high security effectiveness at a low total cost of ownership (TCO).

NSS Labs is recognized globally as the most trusted source for   independent, fact-based cybersecurity guidance. NSS Labs' NGFW group   test comprehensively measures and compares security effectiveness,   performance, stability and reliability, and TCO among NGFWs from a   variety of security vendors.

In this year's NGFW group test, NSS Labs  used its state-of-the-art  attacks and evasions to evaluate the  capability of products to defend  against the latest threats on the live  networks. 

The Huawei USG6620E NGFW demonstrated a 99.36% live exploit  block rate  with 94.2% overall security effectiveness as well as  comprehensive  "SSL/TLS functionality", passing 100% of the  interoperability tests. 

Huawei's NGFW stood out with outstanding  cost-performance, having a low Total Cost of Ownership._ 




2019 Next Generation Firewall (NGFW) Security Value Map (SVM) from NSS Labs

_The NGFW is the first line of defense against today’s threats and is   also a critical component of any defense-in-depth strategy. The NGFW   market is one of the largest and most mature markets in the   cybersecurity industry. IDC Forecast Report estimate that [1],   the NGFW market is estimated to grow from US$15.8 billion in 2018 to   US$23.8 billion by 2023 at a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 8.52%[2].
_
_“In the NSS Labs 2019 NGFW Group test, the Huawei HiSecEngine   USG6000E NGFW demonstrated strong protection at a low total cost of   ownership.  We commend Huawei for achieving a ‘Recommended’ rating for   the HiSecEngine USG6000E NGFW,” said Vikram Phatak, Founder of NSS Labs.   “As an NSS Labs ‘Recommended’ product, the HiSecEngine USG6000E NGFW  should be considered by companies looking to deploy an NGFW.”  
_
_Huawei HiSecEngine USG series NGFWs are Huawei's core security  engine  products that provide comprehensive, efficient, and integrated  security  for cloud service providers, large data centers, midsize and  large  enterprises, and chain organizations. In addition to basic NGFW   capabilities, Huawei HiSecEngine USG series NGFWs can interwork with   other security devices to proactively defend against network threats,   enhance border detection capabilities, and effectively defend against   advanced threats. Denzel Song, President of Huawei Security Product   Domain said, "Earning the 'Recommended' rating from NSS Labs proves that   Huawei's NGFW is among best products in the industry. 

Strictly  evaluated by the independent third party, Huawei NGFW products instill  confidence.  This is the result of more than ten years of unremitting  effort by  Huawei in the security field. We will continue our efforts to  bring  better products and greater benefits to our customers."

To read the Analysis Report of Huawei HiSecEngine USG6000E Series   Firewall Earning Recommended Rating from NSS Labs, please see the link:__ Download_

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-even...gfw-group-test


https://www.nsslabs.com/news/2019/7/...p-test-results

----------


## harrybarracuda

"_Huawei NGFW products instill confidence"

_Said Huawei.

----------


## OhOh

> "Huawei NGFW products instill confidence"
> 
> Said Huawei.


It appears that the ameristani NSS Labs  testing company, had no qualms  about it's recommendation of fit for purpose/value for money

Or did the company receive an 'incentive" from Asia? 

It does seem many of their countrymen are easily persuaded by the quick fix of green folding paper

----------


## Cujo

> *Huawei Earns Highly Coveted “Recommended” Rating in NSS Labs 2019 NGFW Group Test*
> 
> 
> _"[Shenzhen, China, July 18, 2019] Huawei announced today that it has   earned NSS Labs' highly coveted "Recommended" rating in the latest   Next-Generation Firewall (NGFW) group test. In this year’s test, 12   products from industry-leading vendors were tested. Only the top   technical products earned a “Recommended” rating from NSS Labs. 
> 
>  Achieving this rating validates Huawei's best-in-class firewalls deliver  high security effectiveness at a low total cost of ownership (TCO).
> 
> NSS Labs is recognized globally as the most trusted source for   independent, fact-based cybersecurity guidance. NSS Labs' NGFW group   test comprehensively measures and compares security effectiveness,   performance, stability and reliability, and TCO among NGFWs from a   variety of security vendors.
> 
> ...


That's the funniest thing I've read in ages.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Gave NSS a modified unit with the backdoors removed. Even an idiot like Ohoh should be able to work that out.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Meanwhile, more on the filthy chinky spies.





> New research analyzing the resumes of Huawei employees suggests links between the company and the Chinese military and intelligence agencies could run deeper than previously thought.
> 
> 
> Researcher Christopher Balding, of the Fulbright University Vietnam, processed data from a trove of more than 590 million Chinese resumes that leaked online last year to unearth the ties.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> The researchers then searched for key terms, such as the People's Liberation Army. From this, they narrowed down the list to *just over 100 individuals who had experience in national security.*
> 
> ...

----------


## Latindancer

> Gave NSS a modified unit with the backdoors removed. Even an idiot like Ohoh should be able to work that out.


_Of course_ they did ! Sheesh ! What else you expeck, Cookie-boy ?

----------


## OhOh

> Cookie-boy


More green stars , friends or other "official" stars from the unexceptional sheep

You'll be getting invites to an island paradise soon, where compromising situations will be offered "freely", if asked just reply with a, "Baa, Baa" sound



Wouldn't "Coolie-Boy" be more insulting, in this case possibly more useful, especially when used by a member/vassal of the "exceptional" clique?

coolie

[ˈkuːli]

NOUN


dated
offensive

an unskilled native labourer in India, China, and some other Asian countries.
offensive

a person from South or East Asia

----------


## harrybarracuda

And Ohoh is back to the pointless waffling - again.

 :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hahahaha the filthy chinkies know they're under the microscope. Everything they make must be riddled with backdoors, the wankers.

 :rofl: 




> The Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei has blocked more than a hundred products from being released on the market due to concerns that the items do not meet security standards, EURACTIV has learnt.
> 
> 
> A representative at Huawei’s Cybersecurity Lab in Shenzen, China, told EURACTIV last week that since the company cybersecurity chief John Suffolk took up his current post in 2011, he has issued ‘no go’ decisions on more than a hundred products, a right he has as the company’s global cybersecurity and privacy officer.
> 
> “No go decisions are made when the product being evaluated does not match the security quality standards,” Suffolk told EURACTIV. “These include items such as clear text passwords in log files, or known vulnerabilities in third-party components or indeed penetration testing failures.”
> 
> https://www.euractiv.com/section/5g/news/huawei-blocks-over-a-hundred-products-from-market-due-to-security-concerns/

----------


## OhOh

Congratulations that you found a report illustrating how a Chinese company checks and bans any of it's products being sold or delivered to customers, if they are found to be unsafe

It appears to be a win/win, keeping customers safe and assuring their own reputation

I look forward to you posting the findings, from EURACTIV, on Huawei's global competitors

 ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Congratulations that you found a report illustrating how a Chinese company checks and bans any of it's products being sold or delivered to customers, if they are found to be unsafe
> 
> It appears to be a win/win, keeping customers safe and assuring their own reputation
> 
> I look forward to you posting the findings, from EURACTIV, on Huawei's global competitors


They're only doing it because they know every fucker is watching them like a hawk.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Cujo

Hoho thinks they're a nice, fair, law abiding lot with high moral character.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Hoho thinks they're a nice, fair, law abiding lot with high moral character.


No he doesn't, but he's a snivelling chinky sycophant with instructions to pump out chinky propaganda at every opportunity no matter how stupid it makes him look.

----------


## OhOh

> they're a nice,


To it's shareholders, it's customers, whilst aligning with international  industry agreements and local laws




> they're fair,


They are illustrating how a business, if it wants to retain and grow it's market share can act responsibly




> they're a law abiding lot


Unlike others who hide and lie regarding their illusion to meet international agreements, regulators procedures, laws and commercial obligations




> with high moral character.


A refreshing move from one country's industry leaders and a developing country at that! Possibly the "developed"countries should do likewise

Huawei illustrate how clarity, compliance and communication can create a win/win, if only other companies were such, "nice, fair, law abiding lot with high moral character", there might be less bombs being dropped on innocent people

----------


## harrybarracuda

You forgot "And they are a bunch of thieving chinky bastards who are working for the chinky intelligence services, so don't buy their shit".

----------


## Hugh Cow

HoHo
"Huawei illustrate how clarity, compliance and communication can create a win/win, if only other companies were such, "nice, fair, law abiding lot with high moral character", there might be less bombs being dropped on innocent people"

Apart from their masters invading Tibet. Building runways on reefs in direct contravention of international law. Threatening Taiwan with war. Imprisoning any person who dares to speak out against the government. Banning any press freedom,
Gaoling dissidents. Banning opposition parties etc etc.
I hope Trump keeps the screws on those bastards as long as possible.

----------


## Latindancer

> invading Tibet. Building runways on reefs in direct contravention of international law. Threatening Taiwan with war. Imprisoning any person who dares to speak out against the government. Banning any press freedom,
> Gaoling dissidents. Banning opposition parties etc etc.


Well, there _was_ all that, but they do own their citizens, who are not allowed to escape at any time....ungrateful bastards for trying.

----------


## Cujo

> Well, there _was_ all that, but they do own their citizens, who are not allowed to escape at any time....ungrateful bastards for trying.


That's a pretty ignorant thing to say, would you care to elaborate?

----------


## OhOh

> masters invading Tibet


Many countriess have been invded over the millenia

Are you suggesting China is an anomaly in this regard? I'm sure some politician or general thought "it worth it"




> in direct contravention of international law


Care to leave a source of which clause of which International law, you are referring to?




> Threatening Taiwan with war.


Care to leave a source of your allegation?




> Imprisoning any person who dares to speak out against the government


Care to leave a source of your allegation?




> Gaoling dissidents.


Care to leave a source of your allegation?




> Banning opposition parties


Care to leave a source of your allegation?




> who are not allowed to escape at any time


One wonders why the millions of Chinese tourists, many in Thailand get back on the plane home!

No sources, no sucky sucky  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's ironic that HoHo chooses to ask for proof the chinky bastards jail anyone who disagrees with them on the day they jailed a well know dissident for 12 years for exposing their nefarious deeds.

Oh, and HoHo, before you start your snivelling chinky line that the BBC don't play fair, there's a Zerohedge link too. You believe everything they say, so you can't argue.

 :rofl: 

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...-state-secrets




> A Chinese court has sentenced a civil rights activist widely referred to as the country's "first cyber-dissident" to 12 years in jail.
> Huang Qi is the founder of 64 Tianwang, a news website blocked in mainland China that covers alleged human rights abuses and protests.
> An official statement said he had been found guilty of intentionally leaking state secrets to foreigners.
> Huang has been detained since being arrested nearly three years ago.
> He has already served previous prison sentences related to his journalism.
> The statement, from Mianyang Intermediate People's Court, added Mr Huang would be deprived of his political rights for four years and had also been fined 20,000 yuan ($2,900; £2,360).
> Huang has kidney and heart disease and high blood pressure. And supporters have voiced concern about the consequences of the 56-year-old remaining imprisoned.
> "This decision is equivalent to a death sentence, considering Huang Qi's health has already deteriorated from a decade spent in harsh confinement," said Christophe Deloire, the secretary-general of Reporters Without Borders.
> The press-freedom campaign group has previously awarded Huang its Cyberfreedom Prize. It has now called on President Xi Jinping to "show mercy" and issue a pardon.
> ...


https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49150906

----------


## OhOh

> intentionally leaking state secrets to foreigners.


One suspects the offence would lead to a jail sentence in most countries, in some the offender commits suicide with two shots to the back of ones head

----------


## Latindancer

Crikey....I remember this guy !

He's a real hero, in my book. Foolish personally, but a hero.

"He was subsequently sentenced to a further three years in prison, in  2009, after giving advice to the families of children who had died in an  earthquake in Sichuan the previous year.

The relatives had wanted  to sue the local authorities over claims that school buildings had been  shoddily built - a claim the central government denied."

----------


## harrybarracuda

> One suspects the offence would lead to a jail sentence in most countries, in some the offender commits suicide with two shots to the back of ones head


One knows Chinastan has created the "offence" to justify shutting him away (and up).

You silly little chinky sycophant, do you think he's a spy?

----------


## Latindancer

> That's a pretty ignorant thing to say, would you care to elaborate?


https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...ver-dalai.html (Tibetans Beaten, Detained in Kardze Over Dalai Lama Photos)

----------


## OhOh

> One knows Chinastan has created the "offence"


I hope you aren't implying China has a legal system where criminals are tried, convicted and sentenced, if found guilty in abeyance, with Chinese law? One wonders what type of legal system exists in your current country of abode

How quaint, when a mere tweet is sufficient, in a country far across the sea, to ruin a man/woman's life or alternatively a bribe is sufficient for the "proceedings" to be suspended until a more useful time arrives for opening the case again

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I hope you aren't implying China has a legal system where criminals are tried, convicted and sentenced, if found guilty in abeyance, with Chinese law? One wonders what type of legal system exists in your current country of abode
> 
> How quaint, when a mere tweet is sufficient, in a country far across the sea, to ruin a man/woman's life or alternatively a bribe is sufficient for the "proceedings" to be suspended until a more useful time arrives for opening the case again


The reason Chinastan has a vague, catch-all law called "inciting subversion of state power" is so that they can jail anyone who dares challenge them no matter what they do, right or wrong. 

Why do you think all these protesters are out in Hong Kong?

You silly chinky sycophant.

----------


## Hugh Cow

[QUOTE=OhOh;3981433]I hope you aren't implying China has a legal system where criminals are tried, convicted and sentenced, if found guilty in abeyance, with Chinese law? One wonders what type of legal system exists in your current country of abode

One that allows me to tell the government what I think of them and one that I can freely demonstrate against if I think they are wrong. Where I can write about the govt without fear of arrest and imprisonment for starters.
Maybe have a look at the number of executions in China where there can be no right of appeal. and compare the number with the west, including the U.S.A. which has admittedly has an appalling legal system based on race and wealth when compared with european countries

More bullshit. The Nazis had laws too and people were convicted and executed for various "crimes", such as harbouring Jews etc etc. And try google if you want a source. Asking for a source is your way of intimating that it is not true or unproven when you know there is ample evidence available. It's like your obfuscation of Tibet. 
After reading many of your posts I fear there is a yawning chasm between having some intelligence and being smart. Whilst I think you do have some of the former, I think you are devoid somewhat of the latter. Would love to be proven wrong with a balanced argument from you.

----------


## OhOh

Thank you both for your replies




> The reason ameristan/UK has a vague,  catch-all alleged law called "National Security" is so that  they can jail/murder/keep in prison/take one's passport/put somebody under arrest/is highly likely anyone, who dares challenge their opinion no matter what they do,  right or wrong.


FIFY




> Why do you think all these protesters are out in Hong Kong?


Illegal regime change and a chance to leave their 50 sq m apartment, meet their friends for a coffee and discuss the impressive young violent but alluring youths

Have you ever been in a protest march?




> One that allows me to tell the government what I think of them


A government that "listens" to you and then says, "Crikey your right we must amend such and such clause, today" or one that says your twenty minutes are up, next witness please and promptly ignores your "proven" in your mind personal opinion, because it affects their own personal/boss's personal financial or career interests

Expose too much of it's dark shit and your government will arrange or suggest it is a possibility that "difficulties" for you or your family/career/lifespan may be 'affected" if you continue speaking as you do?




> I can freely demonstrate against


Only if one has a "permit" issued by the government officers




> I can write about the govt without fear of arrest and imprisonment for starter


The many instances of "Journalists" being imprisoned or mysteriously found dead in cells or in dark streets prior to or during trials historically and currently




> the number of executions in China


I'm not sure of the percentage of legal executions around the world, here is googles first returned source - wiki

At least 21 countries performed executions in 2018:[23][24]

 


*Africa (5 countries):* Botswana (2), Egypt (43+), Somalia (13+), South Sudan (7+), Sudan (2)*Americas (1 country):* United States (25)*Asia-Pacific (14 countries):* Afghanistan (3), China (unknown  number), Iran (253+), Iraq (52+), Japan (15), North Korea (?), Pakistan  (14+), Saudi Arabia (149+), Singapore (13), Syria (unknown number),  Taiwan (1), Thailand (1), Vietnam (85), Yemen (4+)*Europe (1 country):* Belarus (4+) 


There is probably a list of illegal executions around somewhere, but it's alleged one country across the pacific holds the world record on the numbers imprisoned per population size




> And try google if you want a source


Selected by "selective" google eh, delivered by google in their preferred search position or just "not found"




> when you know there is ample evidence available


Some of which contradicts western search engines (WSE), some of which never make out of the bottom hundred of pages of the WSEs




> being smart.


"Being smart" eh What is tour definitionof the phrase?  

What you are referring to, educated, quick in absorbing new intelligence, stealing money from the stupid people quickly and consitently, designing the quickest and cheapest way of slaughtering civil prisoners in a war situation, so many variations some beneficial, some quite obnoxious




> Would love to be proven wrong with a balanced argument from you.


By what definition does one determine if an example of "truth" is "balanced", the number of articles returned by a search from an "acceptable" search engine, the number of "hits" on a particular search return or the number if times the returned search has been referenced by a "reputable" publisher

I have my definition what is yours?

As you see defining the "rules" is difficult, agreeing to accept the "rules" is problematic and time consuming, allowing some to trash the rules, on a whim after agreeing and producing consequences to others when they continue to accept them, tends to wreck this whole "balanced" approach to determining whether anything can truly be proven

As an example, in a court of law the evidence for and against the charge is "displayed" to the Jury whose role is to consider the evidence to the best of their ability

Two teams of performers (lawyers) are assembled, one for the prosecution, normally taxpayer funded but it depends on the case and a defendants team, the quality of which is determined solely by the depth of the accused's pocket generally, possibly "crowd funded" or a "free" lawyer who has a hasty ten minutes to absorb the case prior to performing for the jury

Do you consider that form of arguing is "balanced"?




> More bullshit. The Nazis had laws too and people  were convicted and executed for various "crimes", such as harbouring  Jews etc etc.


Not sure where this came from but;

Yes the German people had laws, centuries before a large inhabited country to the west across the Atlantic was invaded by Europeans who slaughtered the indigenous natives and it appears it's inhabitants have never got rid of the urge 

The Germans were illegally tried, convicted and executed under foreign laws created after the offence occurred, allegedly

Do you wear a black cap, stand in front of walls and mutter to yourself, by any chance?

----------


## harrybarracuda

The sad thing about HoHo is that he thinks all this fucking "whatabout" waffle somehow offers any kind of argument.

 :rofl: 


Meanwhile, the chinkies are now trying THREATS and BLACKMAIL as a way of installing its shitty Huawei spying equipment.

One hopes the jinglies tells Winnie the Pooh to shove it up his well worn arse.





> NEW DELHI: China has told India not to block its Huawei Technologies from doing business in the country, warning there could be consequences for Indian firms operating in China, sources with knowledge of the matter said.
> 
> 
> India is due to hold trials for installing a next-generation 5G cellular network in the next few months, but has not yet taken a call on whether it would invite the Chinese telecoms equipment maker to take part, telecoms minister Ravi Shankar Prasad has said.
> 
> https://www.livemint.com/news/world/china-warns-india-of-reverse-sanctions-if-huawei-is-blocked-1565099037293.html

----------


## Klondyke

^Nevertheless,

*Huawei may launch its operating system this week - the media* 
16:24, 05 August 2019 

 Global Times claims that the smartphone with the Hongmeng OS is under development and is already in the testing phase.

The new Huawei Hongmeng OS, which may replace Android on the company's mobile devices, is now nearing its official release. According to the Chinese edition of Global Times, the OS may be unveiled this week. Read also Huawei boosted sales by 24% against US sanctions According to sources, the official presentation Hongmeng OS will take place during the developer conference, which will begin this week on Friday, August 9, in Dongguan, China, reports itc.ua .

Huawei executives said the software is primarily intended for devices of the Internet of Things category, though it will initially be used on smart Honor TVs, according to Reuters. The report compares the Hongmeng operating system to Google Fuchsia, which is also designed to work on devices of various form factors. It is also said that Hongmeng OS is built on a microkernel, so it "better handles the tasks of artificial intelligence and can run on multiple platforms." 

At the same time, Global Times claims that the smartphone with the operating system Hongmeng OS is in the process of development and is already in the testing phase. The first such device can debut with the flagship Huawei Mate 30 Pro later this year, its release date is set for the fourth quarter. It is expected that this model will target the entry-level to mid-range segment, with the price set at around 2000 yuan (approximately $ 288).


https://www.unian.ua/economics/telec...zhnya-zmi.html

----------


## OhOh

*Nuclear weapon of bad ideas’: 

US, UK &  Australia demand Facebook give backdoor access to WhatsApp & other  encrypted messengers     * "US Attorney General William Barr and other western officials are  calling on Facebook to provide authorities backdoor access to its  encrypted messenger platforms, used by hundreds of millions of people  around the world every day.      
In an open letter to  Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg, Barr and his British and Australian  counterparts will argue that law enforcement requires access to  encrypted applications, effectively asking the company to hand over the  keys to the private communications of 300 million daily WhatsApp users,  as well as 1.5 billion who log into Facebook every day. The letter is  dated Friday, but An advance copy was seen by the New York Times.

_“Companies  should not deliberately design their systems to preclude any form of  access to content, even for preventing or investigating the most serious  crimes,”_ the officials wrote."

more at:

https://www.rt.com/news/470165-us-uk-australia-facebook-whatsapp/


One presumes the "authorities" do not have this "backdoor" already. Canadians and NZ members can breath easy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

No-one with any serious desire for privacy would use a Facebook, Google, Amazon or Apple app anyway.

----------


## OhOh

*No Evidence of Security Holes in Huawei's 5G Technology - UAE Telecom Firm*



Tech17:45 06.10.2019

_"__Washington has  been accusing Huawei of using its equipment for spying purposes,  pressuring other nations to give up using the Chinese giant's  infrastructure for the new generation of 5G networks. Huawei has  rejected the allegations, saying the restrictions could affect the  companys ability to provide services to clients in more than 170  countries.

__The UAE telecommunication company du has stated that its internal investigation found no reasons for security concerns related to Huaweis 5G technology.

_
_"Huawei is our partner in rolling out our 5G  network... From a security perspective... we have our own labs in the  UAE and we visit their labs... we have not seen any evidence that there  are security holes specifically in 5G", the company's chief  technological officer Saleem Albalooshi told Reuters.

_
_du is a telecommunications operator based in the United Arab  Emirates that provides telephone, internet, and TV services across the  nation.
_

_5G networks refer to fifth-generation technologies associated with  super-fast data transmission and the ability to support driverless  vehicles. Huawei is a Chinese company providing this sort of service.
_

_However, earlier this year, the US accused China's tech giant Huawei  of collaborating with the Chinese government and intelligence services  for espionage purposes. Both Huawei and Beijing have repeatedly denied  the allegations.

_
_Washington has also put pressure on other countries to stop using  Huawei equipment for the new generation of 5G networks. In May, the US  Commerce Department blacklisted Huawei and nearly 70 of its affiliates from purchasing US technology and conducting business with American companies if not authorised by the government."

https://sputniknews.com/science/2019...-telecom-firm/
_

Maybe 'arry can comment on the ability, of the UAE company du, to freely choose and publish their management's decision. Or do "others", within or without the UAE, make such decisions for them?

----------


## Dragonfly

there was an alternative mobile OS to Android that was free, it was FireFox OS, and basically building apps was easy as building webpages but the damn projects didn't get enough traction and eventually was killed in 2014

Huawei could easily pick it up and turn into a success overnight, with a lot of followers jumping ship

----------


## OhOh

*Huawei achieves AI breakthrough*



_
"Huawei Technologies secured an important vote of confidence in its  chip research and development capabilities on Friday, with its  self-developed artificial intelligence computing platform applied at a  key research facility.  Atlas 900 is dubbed by Huawei as the world's fastest AI training  cluster and its application in Peng Cheng Lab, Guangdong province,  demonstrates the strides the company has made in AI chip R&D.

  The move is also part of broader efforts by Chinese companies to reduce reliance on crucial United States' technologies.

  Huawei and PCL on Friday announced the launch of an upgraded AI  computing system  CloudBrain  an underlying architecture to support a  wide range of applications such as smart healthcare, smart  transportation and urban management.

  Huawei's Atlas 900 can significantly boost CloudBrain's computing power.

  "In the first stage, CloudBrain's computing ability will increase  five times and it will be enhanced by another ten times next year," said  Gao Wen, director of PCL.

  Gao believes it will become the world's largest AI computing cluster by then.

  CloudBrain has provided services for more than 300 domestic and  international scientific research experts, whose experiments require  strong computing abilities, Gao added.

  To better develop AI solutions for more sectors, Huawei and PCL also  inked agreements on Friday with four organizations including the  Shenzhen Municipal Health Commission and the city's Longgang district  government.

  Hou Jinlong, president of Cloud & AI Products & Services at  Huawei, said, "We can provide an alternative computing system in the  future other than current dominant x86-based processors."

  The processors are developed by US tech giant Intel Corp which currently dominates the global market for server chips.
  "As AI chips sit in the core of computing technology stacks, this  achievement provides another powerful option for enterprise customers to  leverage AI computing capabilities powered by Huawei," said Charlie  Dai, principal analyst at Forrester, a business strategy and economic  consultancy.

  Huawei stressed that CloudBrain's hardware and software platform is  open to all users while the company itself focuses on processors. In  addition, the platform is cloud-based so it is open to global  developers.

  The platform is supported by Huawei's Ascend AI processors and the  Kunpeng 920, Huawei's central processing unit. "Besides the platform,  our AI computing processors have powered many applications in many  industries, such as finance, smart city, electricity and  transportation," Hou added.

  Dai said it also effectively helps Huawei build its digital ecosystem  around its AI chip hardware portfolio, which is critical to the  localization strategy for customers in China to ensure long-term  business continuity in the increasingly dynamic economic environment.

  Many global chip providers are eyeing the booming AI computing market  as market research company Gartner forecasts it will be worth more than  $2 trillion by 2023."_

Huawei achieves AI breakthrough - Chinadaily.com.cn

I will leave it to other, more knowledgable TD posters to discuss it's technical abilities, it's proven/alleged security features/backdoors or what politicians have been told to tweet.

It will of course be missed by Greta for it's carbon emission reductions benefit for "the children of today whose lives have been stolen already and those of tomorrow, yet to appreciate such a global pollution reducing company Huawei has been, is and will continue to be..

----------


## Klondyke

> ??? US warning allies to ditch Huawei, Chinese "spying" equipment???


Who cares? Business is business...

*U.S. Tech Companies Prop Up Chinas Vast Surveillance Network*

Intel, Hewlett Packard Enterprise and others aided and profited from Chinas multibillion-dollar surveillance industry, used in its Muslim crackdown
Nov. 26, 2019 

Critical pieces of Chinas cutting-edge surveillance state share a connection. They came from America.




> "U.S. companies, including Seagate Technology PLC, Western Digital Corp. and Hewlett Packard Enterprise Co., have nurtured, courted and profited from Chinas surveillance industry,"


https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-tec...rk-11574786846

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I will leave it to other, more knowledgable TD posters to discuss it's technical abilities, it's proven/alleged security features/backdoors or what politicians have been told to tweet.


I'm sure it's really good considering they probably nicked most of it.

----------


## OhOh

*China’s Huawei Continues to Move Around US Sanctions*


_"__By establishing facilities in Europe to  produce components, Chinese telecom giant Huawei is continuing the  process of circumventing US sanctions amid a wider US-led trade war  aimed at artificially quelling the growing trend of foreign companies  outcompeting long-entrenched US monopolies.

__US State Department-funded media platform, Voice of America, in an article titled, “Sanctions-Hit Huawei Plans Components Plant in Europe,” would claim:

__Chinese telecommunications group  Huawei is working on a plan to build its own components at a site in  Europe, its chairman told AFP, after it was hit by U.S. sanctions.
__
Huawei chairman Liang Hua would be quoted in the article as claiming:__
“We are planning to manufacture our  own components at a production site in Europe in the future,” he said in  an interview at AFP’s headquarters. “We are conducting a feasibility  study to open a factory in Europe for this. The choice of country will  depend on that study.”
__
Finally, the VOA article would quote Liang Hua as noting:__
“In the area of 5G technology, we are  already no longer dependent on the supply of chips and other components  from American companies.”__
The VOA article would also admit that  despite full-spectrum pressure from the US, Huawei continues to break  records in terms of sales while it continues investing in both growing  its market share and moving around US sanctions.
__
The US-led trade war aimed at firms like  Huawei who have recently begun to pull ahead of their US counterparts  was meant to hinder, setback or entirely overturn the competition with  minimum effort on the part of US firms. Instead, it seems to have only  compounded the troubles of American firms unable to compete against  Chinese alternatives, while hurting US companies providing parts for or  receiving final products from Chinese companies like Huawei.
__
Too Little, Too Late_ 
_
Huawei is already a massive enterprise  with a global-spanning business coupling together it with other  businesses and even other nations around the world. It possesses a  momentum of its own that even in the face of immense setbacks, is able  to continue moving forward.
__
US efforts to curtail or even cripple  the firm appear to only be providing temporary setbacks while providing  the Chinese firm with impetus to create a more self-sufficient and  resilient business model in the intermediate to long-term.
__
The fact that US sanctions have led to  Huawei circumventing any need to deal with US firms to acquire  components for its 5G telecom network technology is one example of this.__The US forcing Huawei to move on without  Google appears to only have set back the company temporarily while in  the long-term illustrating that Google may not be as indispensable as it  and the US government attempted to portray it as.__It is likely that this process will only  continue, as the necessity for the US to invest in a genuine strategy  to compete in terms of developing better business models and through  technological innovation over cheap and unsustainable (not to mention  ineffective) political tricks seems lost on Washington and the special  interests lobbying it to pursue the current regime of sanctions and  smears.
__
While US tactics have set back Huawei in  certain terms, they have also set back the interests of US businesses  themselves; both businesses that had until recently supplied Huawei with  components and thus were rising alongside Huawei throughout its  continued success, but also for companies that sold Huawei products or,  like Google, placed their products and services within Huawei’s final  products (smartphones).__
Stitching China and Europe Closer Together_ 
_
While Washington has attempted to  portray Huawei and other Chinese firms as global pariahs as well as  threats to security, the fact is that many nations prefer to do business  with Huawei, having conducted their own assessments of the company  regarding any potential security threats it might pose to their  respective nations and telecom infrastructure.
__
Nations acquiescing to US pressure do so  for political rather than practical reasons, with many fully  understanding the high cost of their acquiescence. The nations of  Europe, who find themselves under constant pressure from Washington  regarding a wide spectrum of issues, has begun taking steps to likewise  move out from under Washington’s shadow and to conduct business freely  with whomever it desires and with whomever offers them the greatest  benefit.__Huawei’s plans to produce components in  Europe will be one step further in helping both the Chinese firm and its  European partners step out together from under US coercion.__For Washington, policymakers must begin  to understand that in the process of trying to isolate and precipitate  the decline of companies like Huawei and entire nations like China, they  are only bringing about America’s further isolation and decline. This  is done not only to the detriment of US-based companies more than happy  to collaborate with and share mutual benefits with Chinese firms, but  for foreign firms including those in China who have benefited from doing  business with their US counterparts and would continue doing so had it  not been for the current trade war and sanctions leveled amid it.
__
A similar process of US sanctions and  pressure backfiring against Washington is taking place in Southeast Asia  where nations told by the US to abandon Huawei have decided to  disregard US demands and move forward in earnest.
__
Only through genuine competition can the  US reverse its current fortunes. At one point in the past, coercion,  threats and punitive actions were able to ensure US hegemony militarily  and economically across the globe but no longer.__For US interests lobbying Washington to  continue to pursue its current, unsustainable and clearly ineffective  policies, they have demonstrated that they no longer deserve the power  and influence they possess, lacking the ability to upkeep it and laying  down the gauntlet for more responsible and constructive US enterprises  to take the reins of American policy while there is still something left  to steer into the future."_

https://journal-neo.org/2019/12/25/c...-us-sanctions/

----------


## harrybarracuda

I suppose it's reasonable that if you want a company to run a spying network for you that you chip in for the cost.




> The Chinese telecoms company whose role in the construction of Britains 5G network has been questioned amid growing security fears has received as much as £57 billion of state aid from Beijing, helping it to expand and undercut its rivals, it is alleged.
> A review by The Wall Street Journal of grants, credit facilities, tax breaks and other state assistance shows for the first time the extent to which Huawei has been helped  allegedly enabling it to offer generous financing terms and charge 30 per cent less for network equipment than competitors.



"Huawei acknowledged receiving some policy support but denied receiving special treatment and claimed the American report was based on false information and poor reasoning.

Of course they did.

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/h...vals-mbcw33pj6

----------


## Klondyke

*CHINA’S BAIDU DETHRONES GOOGLE TO TAKE AI LANGUAGE CROWN*
Artificial intelligence competition previously dominated by US tech giants

Chinese technology giant Baidu has overtaken Google and Microsoft in an artificial intelligence competition designed to test how well a machine can understand human language.

Baidu, which is often referred to as China‘s Google, achieved the highest ever score in the General Language Understanding Evaluation (Glue) – widely considered to be the benchmark for AI language understanding.

The firm’s Ernie (Enhanced Representation through kNowledge IntEgration) model became the first to score above 90 on the test, topping a leaderboard dominated by US tech firms and universities.

The feat also makes it one of only 10 AI systems to surpass the average human score of 87.1 on the GLUE benchmark.

Ernie used a similar method to Google’s Bert (Bidirectional Encoder Representations from Transformers) model, which transformed natural-language understanding for AI when it was created last year.

Both Bert and Ernie – named after Sesame Street characters – interpret meaning by examining the words that appear both before and after a word in a sentence in order to fully establish context.

By first developing the Ernie model using the Chinese language and then using it for English words, Baidu researchers realised it made the algorithm even stronger at understanding English.

"When we first started this work, we were thinking specifically about certain characteristics of the Chinese language. But we quickly discovered that it was applicable beyond that," Hao Tian, chief architect of Baidu Research, told MIT Technology Review, who first reported on the research.

Baidu is already using the model to improve results for its search engine and make its AI assistant Xiao Du more accurate.

A paper detailing how Ernie was trained for the language test will be presented at the Association for the Advancement of Artificial Intelligence conference next year.

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-a9261691.html

----------


## Klondyke

*China decouples from US in space with 2020 'GPS' completion*
70% of Chinese smartphones now compatible with Beidou

DECEMBER 28, 2019 03:03 JST


A model of the Beidou Satellite Navigation System: China is offering the services of Beidou to countries in ASEAN, South Asia, Africa and East Europe, creating a new bloc of friends.   © Xinhua

BEIJING -- China announced Friday that it is just months away from completing its Beidou satellite-based positioning system as it moves to reduce its reliance on America's GPS in both in telecommunications and for its military.

The final two satellites will be launched by June, completing the 35-satellite network, Ran Chengqi, spokesperson for the Beidou Navigation Satellite System, told reporters in Beijing. The number of satellites in operation will trump the roughly 30 used by the U.S.-owned Global Positioning System.

From modern farming to smart ports to a text messaging service, China is trying to build an ecosystem independent of the GPS and open it to Southeast Asia, South Asia, Africa and Eastern Europe.

This effort pushes decoupling between Washington and Beijing, which are poised to enter year three of a trade war, to the final frontier of space.

Over 70% of Chinese smartphones are equipped to tap into Beidou's positioning services, Ran said. The system also plays a role in fifth-generation wireless communications, an area where China's Huawei Technologies is in the vanguard of technological development.


The skyline of Singapore's central business district is seen at dusk as operations continue at a PSA International port terminal in Singapore. China wants countries in ASEAN to utilize Beidou data to create smart ports.   © Reuters

"The integration of Beidou and 5G is an important sign on the path toward China's development of information technology," he said.

Named after the Chinese term for the Big Dipper constellation, Beidou now has related products exported to about 120 trading partners, up from roughly 90 at the end of last year. These exports mostly overlap with President Xi Jinping's continent-spanning Belt and Road infrastructure initiative.

Beidou "has entered into a new era of global service," Ran said, "benefiting ASEAN, South Asia, Eastern Europe, West Asia and Africa in precision farming, digital construction and smart port construction."

Services will be enhanced by the end of next year, Ran added. For example, the level of positioning accuracy will improve from within 5 meters to within centimeters, an advance that will aid search-and-rescue missions.

Such accuracy is also crucial for self-driving vehicle development, a sector supported by the government. Both Beidou and 5G will be employed by self-driving buses that will soon begin operation in the city of Wuhan.

Beidou will also differentiate itself from GPS by supporting communication through its constellation of satellites.

Space is once of the priority areas of Beijing's "Made in China 2025" plan for boosting self-reliance in vital technologies. By 2030, China aims to become a "space power" alongside the U.S. and Russia. The launch of a Martian probe is set for as early as next year, followed by the completion of a Chinese space station around 2022.

The development of China's space program has moved in tandem with the country's military buildup. Although Beijing and Washington have agreed to a tariff cease fire as part of a "phase one" trade deal, China's efforts to project power into space look likely to remain a source of tension in the bilateral relationship.

China has launched 53 Beidou satellites since 2000, including those no longer in operation. The navigational system began worldwide services in late 2018. Beidou started offering positioning services to private-sector companies in late 2011.

The economic scale of services and production of goods tied to Beidou will grow to 400 billion yuan ($57 billion) in 2020, according to Chinese media.

Beijing aims to expand the system worldwide. China and Russia have allied on satellite positioning. Chinese officials are also pouring resources into collaborating with global organizations representing the airline industry and other sectors.

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Chi...GPS-completion

----------


## lom

> run a spying network


Where does that accusation come from Harry?

----------


## Klondyke

^
thief cries, catch the thief!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Where does that accusation come from Harry?



Fucking hell, have you been living in a cave for the last ten years or something?

----------


## OhOh

*‘We have full confidence in Modi’s govt’: Huawei thanks New Delhi after being cleared for 5G trials     * 


_"__India has given Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei the  green light to try its hand in the country’s first 5G field trials in  the coming year. Blacklisted in the US, the company rejoiced at the  news.     _ _“The age of 5G is coming... We have taken a decision to give 5G spectrum for trials to all the players,”  India’s telecommunications and IT minister, Ravi Shankar Prasad, said  on Monday. This comes after months of speculation as to whether New  Delhi would follow the example of the US and some of its allies by  shutting the Chinese firm out of its budding 5G market.
_
_Apparently,  the government of PM Narendra Modi decided to keep its options open,  allowing Huawei to take part in the trials. Asked about the Chinese firm  in particular, Prasad doubled down, noting that “all players means all players.”
_
_Huawei’s  participation in the trials has been a contentious issue in India and a  subject of a review by a special committee chaired by the principal  scientific adviser, tasked with ensuring India’s security is not  compromised as a result of the future trials. 
_
_The company has welcomed the decision, with Huawei India CEO Jay Chen  expressing his gratitude to the Indian government for what he called  its “continued faith in Huawei.”

__“We  have our full confidence in Indian Government and industry to partner  with best technology for India’s own long term benefit and also for  cross industry development. Huawei is always committed to India.”
__
Chen said he hopes the technical know-how and “high quality networks”  possessed by Huawei – the world’s largest supplier of  telecommunications network equipment – will help to revitalize the  Indian telecom industry.
_
_While it’s still unclear if New Delhi  will take its cooperation with Huawei, which has been active in India  since 1999, to a new level and allow it to sell its telecommunications  equipment after the trials are over, the country has already defied its  major ally, the US, which reportedly urged India to snub Huawei’s 5G  bid, citing security concerns.
_
_The US Department of Commerce reportedly sent a letter to the Indian  government as far back as June, recommending that it study  security-related issues before partnering with the Chinese firm.
_
_Huawei, in turn, called on the Indian authorities to “make an independent decision on 5G” in September, vowing to address any security concerns that may arise in the process.
_
_India  plans to hold its 5G trials in the first quarter of the coming year,  while the spectrum auctions for telecom technology are set to take place  by the end of 2020. Washington has been on a global mission to stop any  of its allies from enlisting the help of the Chinese firm to develop  ultrafast 5G networks. However, while some of them caved in to the  pressure, many, including Germany, Italy and Portugal, signaled that  they have no intention of barring Huawei from their respective 5G  markets."_

https://www.rt.com/business/477153-h...-india-permit/

----------


## harrybarracuda

Wonder how many rupees were in the envelope?

----------


## Klondyke

*Huawei to supply Deutsche Bahn tech
*
Watch video01:07

The Chinese telecoms giant has signed a contract to help the German state rail firm to go digital. The US has warned Germany against allowing Huawei too much access to its technology.

https://www.dw.com/en/germany-train-...rts/a-51852140

----------


## OhOh

*Johnson resists pressure to ban Huawei technology        * 


"Pushing back against pressure from the United States, British Prime  Minister Boris Johnson said in an interview with the BBC on Tuesday that  those opposing Huawei's products and technology must come up with an  "alternative" solution.

  "The British public deserve to have access to the best possible  technology," said Johnson. "We want to put in gigabit broadband for  everybody. Now if people oppose one brand or another then they have to  tell us what's the alternative," he told the BBC Breakfast program.

"On the other hand, let's be clear, I don't want, as the UK prime  minister, to put in any infrastructure that is going to prejudice our  national security or our ability to cooperate with Five Eyes  intelligence partners," he added in reference to the shared intelligence  network between the US, the UK, Canada, Australia and New Zealand.

A US delegation led by Deputy National Security Adviser Matt  Pottinger met with senior British officials in London on Monday and  warned the UK government it "would be madness" to adopt Huawei's  technology in UK's 5G network.

It is being seen as the latest effort by US President Donald Trump's  administration to lobby the British government as it is expected to make  a decision on Huawei in its future 5G network within this month,  according to a BBC report.

Andrew Parker, head of Britain's intelligence service MI5, said the  UK adopting Huawei would not affect its intelligence relationships with  the other Five Eyes members.

Asked whether he felt that the UK would lose out on security ties if  the government continued with Huawei, Parker said he has "no reason  today to think that".

He told the Financial Times the decision was made harder as there are few options in the 5G market.

"Perhaps the thing that needs more focus and more discussion is how  do we get to a future where there's a wider range of competition and a  wider range of sovereign choices than defaulting to a yes or no about  Chinese technology," Parker said.

  According to the paper, Parker's remarks will raise expectation in UK  government and industry circles that Huawei equipment will be allowed  to participate in some "non-core" business.

At present, four main mobile network operators in Britain  Vodafone,  BT, EE and Three  are using Huawei products to launch their 5G  services, while limiting Huawei in "core" parts of their networks  including with customer information and communication routes.

Last year, due to trade tensions between the US and China, the US  banned companies from selling supporting components and technology to  Huawei, citing national security risks.

Washington's pressure on London over Huawei comes as a long-awaited  phase-one part of a trade deal between China and the US has been  reached. The deal is expected to be inked later this month in the US."

Johnson resists pressure to ban Huawei technology - World - Chinadaily.com.cn

----------


## bsnub

Fook you lemmings. OhDoh and The dyke are just spam bots at this point they can not be real people.

----------


## Klondyke

> Fook you lemmings. OhDoh and The dyke are just spam bots at this point they can not be real people.


if you do not like the message, kill the messenger...

----------


## bsnub

> if you do not like the message, kill the messenger...


You idiot. You are a propagandist and far from a messenger.

----------


## OhOh

> propagandist


One man's propagandist is another's Oscar winning script writer.

Hey Klondyke, show us your solid gold Academy Award of Merit.

Here is mine, worth THB 6,960,522 @ 21:15 15/01/20.



Somebody's definitions;_

"The friend that may seem intimidating at first but grows to become inseparable.  

The best friend anyone could ask for and an incredible athlete. 

Believes in others even when they dont believe in themselves.

Usually gets all the hot girls, but with a Sam wingman its  pretty much a given. 

This man can withstand and torment  and still walk out with a smile on his face. 

Can walk through hell and go  back to carry out his friends, 

The leader all teams and friends should  have. 

A privilege to know and have in your life"

Urban Dictionary: Oscar_

----------


## harrybarracuda

Meds wearing off again.

----------


## Latindancer

> _
> 
> "The friend that may seem intimidating at first"_


 :smiley laughing: 




Poll : OhOh is as intimidating as :

!) Wet Lettuce

2) An aged, demented warthog

3) A beached jellyfish

4)  .....Open to suggestions........

----------


## OhOh

^

I have no desire to "intimidate" anybody, here or in real life. I speak/post my opinions here and elsewhere. I discus, politely, all replies of substance.

Very rarely do I post a comment which illustrates my utter contempt for another's post. Note "post", not person.

Have you the balls/ability to actually test your opinion in the court of TD?

Or are you content with awaiting the support/assitance of your "buddies"? What will you do if the vote is 180° to your assumptions? Crawl back under your sheet and reflect on the position you now find yourself in.

Me, continue on my way, some have no need to pander for "faux friends". Some have a backbone strong enough to withstand infections from gnat bites, others succumb to the horror of a wrong temperature of a food dish and phsically intimidate loved ones.

What a pathetic human you have become.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> 
> I have no desire to "intimidate" anybody, here or in real life. I speak/post my opinions here and elsewhere. I discus, politely, all replies of substance.
> 
> Very rarely do I post a comment which illustrates my utter contempt for another's post. Note "post", not person.


Yes, usually you just post a load of fucking waffle to try and distract from your usual nonsense being torn a new one.

----------


## sabang

The civilized world will not be able to fully decouple from an increasingly erratic and dangerous US until a parallel international Settlements system is put in place, competing with and if necessary replacing the American monopoly SWIFT- which is now totally compromised. I don't know why China is waiting so long, but they always play the long game. But this is a good start.

----------


## Dragonfly

good point, but I think Russia and China have worked on an independent clearing system so they can secure their own pipeline for financial transactions

----------


## OhOh

> Yes, usually you just post a load of fucking waffle


A polite tap on the shoulder, as usual.




> have worked on an independent clearing system


What volume of transactions is it used for? Surely a simple copy of the SWIFT system, plus a few amendments, is all that's required?

The EU allegedly had something that was considered unacceptable. Technical or political?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I think the reason Putin and the chinkies haven't sold the world a new payment system yet is that everyone knows what a bunch of thieving c u n t s they are and that they can't be trusted.

If they could bribe countries into it, they would have done it by now.

----------


## Klondyke

*Trump speaks with British PM Johnson about telecoms security: White House*

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. President Donald Trump on Friday discussed the security of telecommunications networks with British Prime Minister Boris Johnson, the White House said, as Britain nears a decision on Huawei’s role in the country’s future 5G network.

“The two leaders discussed important regional and bilateral issues, including working together to ensure the security of our telecommunications networks,” the White House said in a statement about the phone call.

Britain is expected to make a final call later this month on how to deploy Huawei equipment in its future 5G networks. The United States has voiced significant concerns about the Chinese telecoms behemoth, which Washington fears could compromise British secrets.

Huawei, the world’s biggest producer of telecoms equipment, denies it is a vehicle for Chinese intelligence.

British officials have proposed granting Huawei a limited role in the UK’s future 5G network, resisting U.S. calls for a complete ban, two people with knowledge of the matter told Reuters.

Trump speaks with British PM Johnson about telecoms security: White House - Reuters

----------


## OhOh

*UK gives Huawei green light to help build 5G network* 


_"The British government on Tuesday approved a restricted role for Huawei in building the country's 5G network.

Huawei,  the Shenzhen-based networking and telecommunications equipment and  services supplier, said that it is reassured by the British government's  confirmation that it can continue working with the customers to keep  the 5G roll-out on track.

"The evidence-based decision will  result in a more advanced, more secure and more cost-effective telecoms  infrastructure that is fit for the future," Victor Zhang, vice-president  of Huawei, said.

The latest decision came nearly a year after  the British government said it would mull whether to allow Huawei  infrastructure kit on the nation's 5G mobile network.

Other  European countries, including Germany, are also expected to make  decisions on the Chinese tech giant. European leaders have said that  building 5G network could be costlier and slower without Huawei  equipment.

"I think that decision for the UK could have  ramifications into the decisions in other markets as well," Kester Mann,  director of consumer and connectivity from CCS Insight, told Xinhua.

"If  Huawei is banned from some countries, I think it's to no one's real  benefit," Mann said. CCS Insight is a research and advisory company  focused on the mobile communications sector.

"Huawei's technology  is already deeply embedded in the global standards that underpin 5G,"  said University of Cambridge Judge Business School Professor Peter  Williamson. "The costs to the UK of excluding Huawei would be huge and  complete exclusion is virtually impossible."_

_Chinese Ambassador  to Britain Liu Xiaoming has earlier warned that banning Huawei could  mean back-pedalling for Britain, which would leave it trailing behind on  technology.

His concerns are shared by several British  telecommunications operators, which have admitted that banning Huawei  equipment would delay Britain's 5G roll-out.

Huawei UK "has  created huge job opportunities for the local community, contributed to  the telecommunications sector in the UK and played a positive part in  the economic and social progress here in this country," Liu said at an  event in London on Monday night.

Critics have said that the U.S. government is fabricating "Huawei risk" in the name of "national security."

The  Science and Technology Select Committee of the British House of Commons  has concluded that there are no technical grounds for excluding Huawei  entirely from Britain's 5G or other telecommunications networks.

China  has repeatedly stressed that it had never and will never ask companies  or individuals to collect data, information or intelligence in others  countries by illegal means.

Statistics showed that from 2012 to  2017, Huawei brought 2 billion pounds (about 2.6 billion U.S. dollars)  to Britain through investment and procurement, and created 26,000 jobs.  In early 2018, the company pledged to invest a further 3 billion pounds  (about 3.9 billion dollars) in the country over the next five years.

UK gives Huawei green light to help build 5G network - Global Times
_
and

A snippet from RT.

_"In a statement on Tuesday, the government said that Britain’s National Cyber Security Centre has advised that “high risk vendors” be excluded from security critical and sensitive parts of the new fifth-generation mobile networks, including “sensitive geographic locations, such as nuclear sites and military bases."_

It will be interesting to see which company is deemed "low risk".

UK govt ignores US pressure, allows Huawei limited role in 5G networks following telecom supply review — RT UK News

and 

A snippet from Reuters.

_“How we construct our 5G and full fibre public telecoms networks has  nothing to do with how we will share classified data,” Foreign Secretary  Dominic Raab told lawmakers after a meeting of the National Security  Council chaired by Johnson. 
_
_“Intelligence-sharing will not be put at risk or would ever be put at risk by this government,” Raab said. "_

Defying Trump, UK's Johnson refuses to ban Huawei from 5G - Reuters

Lastly some links to the NCSC site, including guidance and analysis procedures:

New plans to safeguard country’s telecoms network and pave way for fast, reliable and secure connectivity - GOV.UKGCHQ

https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/guidance/ncs...ecoms-networks

https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/report/summa...elecoms-sector

I'll leave it to our TD technicians to point to the pros and cons of the NCSC "clarity".

Politically I suggest a positive move.  Especially the 35% clause, competition drives the spinning earth.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *restricted role*


iow:




> they will be excluded from the sensitive core, where data is processed, and they will be banned from all critical networks and locations such as nuclear sites and military bases.


Should be enough to stop Mr. Shithole blackmailing the UK over a trade deal...

----------


## OhOh

*Pentagon Blocks Clampdown on Huawei Sales   * 


                         By                                  Bob Davis                            

                           Updated Jan. 24, 2020 7:05 pm ET

_"The Commerce Department’s efforts to tighten the noose on Huawei Technologies Co. is facing a formidable obstacle: the Pentagon.
_
_Commerce  officials have withdrawn proposed regulations that would make it harder  for U.S. companies to sell to Huawei from their overseas facilities  following objections from the Defense Department as well as the Treasury  Department, people familiar with the matter said.
_
_The Pentagon is concerned that if U.S. firms can’t continue to  ship to Huawei, they will lose a key source of revenue—depriving them of  money for research and development needed to maintain a technological  edge, the people said. The chip industry has pressed that argument in  talks with government officials._
_
Defense Secretary            Mark Esper            was asked about The Wall Street Journal’s reporting on the  concern during an appearance Friday at the Center for Strategic and  International Studies in Washington._ 
_“We have to be conscious of  sustaining those [technology] companies’ supply chains and those  innovators,” Mr. Esper said. “That’s the balance we have to strike.”_
_
The  Treasury Department wanted to make sure that Secretary Steven Mnuchin  had a chance to weigh in, said one of the people. Cabinet officials are  expected to meet on Huawei and other China issues in the coming weeks._
_The splits within the Trump administration on how to deal with Huawei show the difficulty of confronting China on technology without harming U.S. companies._
_
People  in Congress and the administration who are skeptical over China have  been pushing to limit sales to Huawei, and some are calling for  Washington to subsidize U.S. companies working on next-generation 5G  wireless technology because of how much Beijing has subsidized Huawei._
_
After the Journal reported on the Pentagon’s action, U.S. Sens.            Ben Sasse            (R., Neb.), Tom Cotton (R., Ark.) and            Marco Rubio            (R., Fla.) sent a letter to Mr. Esper asking him to explain his rationale._
_“Huawei  is an arm of the Chinese Communist Party and should be treated as  such,” the letter said. Huawei has repeatedly denied such a connection._
_
Separately,  the administration is exploring how it could help companies produce  hardware that could compete with Huawei on 5G within 18 months, a senior  administration official said. Discussions include government and  corporate representatives from Japan and other democratic countries, the  official said._
_
That effort would help the U.S. persuade other  nations, including the U.K. and Germany, to bar Huawei equipment from  their networks, the official said. The U.K. is expected in the week  ahead to decide whether to ban use of Huawei equipment, which the U.S.  considers a security risk._
_
“In almost every area of  fifth-generation technology, the U.S. is the leader,” said the senior  official, who added that Huawei’s “competitors were kneecapped” by  China’s subsidy and trade practices.
_
_American officials have been touring the world trying, with limited  success, to have foreign governments block local network operators from  using equipment from Huawei in their 5G networks._ 
_The U.S.  government argues that Huawei is beholden to the Chinese government and  that its equipment could be used for spying, which Huawei denies._
_
While  the Trump administration is united on trying to block the expansion of  Huawei internationally, it is sharply divided over how to deal with the  company domestically._
_
There is widespread frustration within the administration that a move in May to place the company  on the Commerce Department’s blacklist didn’t have much of an effect as  U.S. companies figured out ways to keep supplying Huawei._
_If  chips and other electronics are produced overseas and contain less than  25% U.S.-made content subject to export restrictions, those goods can be  shipped license-free to Huawei.
_
_Recently, the Commerce Department sent to the Office of Management  and Budget a rule that would reduce that percentage to 10% when it comes  to Huawei, said administration officials, which would sharply limit the  items that U.S. companies could sell without an export license._
_
OMB  then circulated the rule to agencies for comment, and the Defense  Department objected—it “nonconcurred,” in regulatory jargon. The Huawei  rule required the State, Commerce, Defense and Energy departments to  sign on, with the Treasury Department also getting a say. Generally,  agencies proposing rules informally clear away any objections before  submitting proposals to OMB._
_
After the Pentagon’s objection, the  Commerce Department pulled the rule back from OMB, the people familiar  with the matter said. Pentagon officials believe the change would harm  U.S. companies, as do some officials at the Commerce Department, which  is split internally on the proposed rule._ 
_
“OMB cannot speculate on the position of other agencies on any particular rule-making,” a spokesman for the agency said._
_Huawei is an enormous customer for U.S. high-tech firms. The semiconductor manufacturer                    Micron Technology Inc.,          for instance, said in its 2019 annual report that Huawei accounts for 12% of its revenue._
_
If  those companies can’t continue to ship to Huawei, Pentagon officials  feared, the firms would fall behind economically and not have the funds  to invest heavily in research and development, according to the people._
_
Mr.  Esper’s comments reflected at least in part the Pentagon’s traditional  reliance on—and support for—the financial health and innovative  abilities of its more than 50,000 supplier firms. About a third of the  Pentagon’s $738 billion budget is spent on procurement and research,  much of that going to military suppliers that make up what officials  call the ”defense industrial base.”_ 
_
A 2018 Pentagon report,  however, found that those suppliers face deep challenges and  shortcomings. The report cited “the rise of single and sole source  suppliers…as well as fragile suppliers near bankruptcy and entire  industries near domestic extinction.”_
_
The deficiencies “threaten  the Department of Defense’s ability to be ready for the ‘fight tonight,’  and to retool for great power competition,” the 2018 report found._ 
_
The  Trump administration formed a governmentwide task force led by Pentagon  officials to find ways to improve the climate and outlook for companies  seen as vital to national security.
_
_A Pentagon spokeswoman said  the agency is “aware of Commerce’s proposed rule change” but wouldn’t  “prematurely discuss ongoing interagency collaboration.” The Treasury  Department declined to comment._
_
The halt in efforts to restrain  Huawei could turn out to be temporary, although some government  officials believe that it will be long-lasting unless the Commerce  Department changes the rule. It was proposed as an “interim final” rule,  meaning that it could go into effect without a prior comment period.  The semiconductor industry has lobbied to kill the rule or at least to  have a formal comment period before it goes into effect._
_
In  December, the Semiconductor Industry Association wrote Commerce  Secretary Wilbur Ross to ask that “at minimum” the industry be allowed  to “provide information on the harmful impacts to the U.S. economy and  technology leadership” before the rule is published._
_
At the World  Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland, Mr. Ross told Bloomberg News that  the rules are “works in progress that will come out near term.” A  spokesman for Mr. Ross had no immediate comment on the regulations. “If  or when we have something to announce, we will do so,” the spokesman  said."_

https://www.wsj.com/articles/pentago...es-11579870801

----------


## harrybarracuda

Anything that makes this administration money eh.

----------


## OhOh

*EU defies US’ calls to ban Huawei, granting Chinese tech firm limited role in 5G rollout*_

"The European Commission has issued its guidance on 5G and the  role that “high-risk” vendors should play in networks. It followed the  UK’s lead in stopping short of recommending a ban on Chinese tech giant  Huawei.
__
Member states should agree  on the best way to secure their 5G networks by April 30 and report on  their progress by June, the EC said.
_
_The non-binding recommendations set out by the European Commission call for “relevant restrictions” to be applied at the national and EU-wide level to “high-risk” suppliers without specifying any companies.
_
_
“Today we are equipping EU member states, telecoms operators and  users with the tools to build and protect a European infrastructure with  the highest security standards so we all fully benefit from the  potential that 5G has to offer,” EU industry chief Thierry Breton said.
_
_
European Commissioner for Competition Margrethe Vestager added: “We  can do great things with 5G. The technology supports personalized  medicines, precision agriculture and energy grids that can integrate all  kinds of renewable energy.” According to Vestager, “This will  make a positive difference. But only if we can make our networks secure.  Only then will the digital changes benefit all citizens.”
_
_
Huawei welcomed the decision, saying in a statement: “This non-biased and fact-based approach towards 5G security allows Europe to have a more secure and faster 5G network.”

_
_The EU’s announcement follows the UK’s decision on Tuesday to give the Chinese tech giant a limited role in 5G roll-out.
_
_Both  the UK and EU ruled in defiance of pressure from Washington to ban  Huawei, which the US claims poses a security risk. Huawei has  consistently said that it is a private company and is not subject to  Chinese state interference."

EU defies US’ calls to ban Huawei, granting Chinese tech firm limited role in 5G rollout — RT Business News
_

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yeah, do what Blighty has done and put them where they can't do any harm.

Should also keep Mr. Shithole happy.

----------


## OhOh

> put them where they can't do any harm.


Only one firm is noted as a “high-risk” supplier or are their others?

Are you suggesting all the "low risk" supplies are so labelled, as they have agreed to provide a backdoor in their equipment?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Only one firm is noted as a “high-risk” supplier or are their others?
> 
> Are you suggesting all the "low risk" supplies are so labelled, as they have agreed to provide a backdoor in their equipment?


Who worries about backdoors unless it's to Mr. Shithole or Vlad?

----------


## Klondyke

Refreshing of Huawei:

*U.S. accuses Huawei of stealing trade secrets, assisting Iran*

NEW YORK (Reuters) - U.S. prosecutors on Thursday accused Huawei of stealing trade secrets and helping Iran track protesters in its latest indictment against the Chinese company, escalating the U.S. battle with the world’s largest telecommunications equipment maker.

In the indictment, which supersedes one unsealed last year in federal court in Brooklyn, New York, Huawei Technologies Co was charged with conspiring to steal trade secrets from six U.S. technology companies and to violate a racketeering law typically used to combat organized crime.

It also contains new allegations about the company’s involvement in countries subject to sanctions. Among other accusations, it says Huawei installed surveillance equipment in Iran that was used to monitor, identify, and detain protesters during the 2009 anti-government demonstrations in Tehran.

The United States has been waging a campaign against Huawei, which it has warned could spy on customers for Beijing. Washington placed the company on a trade blacklist last year, citing national security concerns.

The indictment is “part of an attempt to irrevocably damage Huawei’s reputation and its business for reasons related to competition rather than law enforcement,” Huawei said in a statement.

It called the racketeering accusation “a contrived repackaging of a handful of civil allegations that are almost 20 years old.”

U.S. accuses Huawei of stealing trade secrets, assisting Iran - Reuters

----------


## Klondyke

whilst

*Germany set to follow UK on Huawei conundrum – report 

*Huawei looks to have survived another European scare as Germany closes in on a deal which would offer the company restricted freedoms, similar to the position of the UK.

According to reports in Reuters, the leading political parties in Germany are set to agree on a strategy paper which would allow Huawei a restricted role to participate in the deployment of 5G networks. It might be considered a bit of a snub to the US, but like the UK this would appear to be a pragmatic approach to delivering the next generation of connectivity.

“State actors with sufficient resources can infiltrate the network of any equipment maker,” the agreement states. “Even with comprehensive technical checks, security risks cannot be eliminated completely – they can at best be minimized.

“At the same time, we are not defenceless against attempts to eavesdrop on 5G networks. The use of strong cryptography and end-to-end encryption can secure confidentiality in communication and the exchange of data.”

Although this is not a confirmed position yet, it is believed the new position will be voted in later today (February 11). There are still aggressors who are pursuing an all-out ban, namely the Social Democratic party, a junior coalition partner to the Christian Democratic party, though it appear Huawei will survive, albeit in a limited function.

The paper would outline a similar approach to managing Huawei as the UK has taken. As you can see from the statement above, the German authorities seem to be taking the approach that as it is impossible to guarantee 100% safety, irrelevant of the equipment manufacturer, it is not logical to target one specific company.

The paper apparently states the network would be split into the three different components (radio, transmission and core), and different procedures for handling Huawei equipment dependent on its designation. This is a risk-management approach, similar to the one taken in the UK.

The issue which the Germans are facing is also similar; German telcos are all existing customers of Huawei and have signed agreements to work with Huawei going forward. Should a ban be implemented, not only would this create a problem in terms of time (negotiating new commercial agreements, testing equipment etc.) but there might also have to be expense incurred as ‘rip and replace’ projects are kicked off to ensure backwards compatibility.

In the UK, BT has said it will cost £500 million to become compliant with the Huawei restrictions in the RAN. This might sound like a significant investment, but it would have been considerably worse if a complete ban had been introduced.

Other elements of the strategy which could impact the telcos are potential demands to enforce a multi-vendor supply chain, and security checks on equipment which all vendors would have to adhere to. This is an idea which has been raised in the past, paying homage to the complexity and variety of supply chains nowadays; as 100% security cannot be guaranteed by everyone, every vendor would be forced to demonstrate security credibility.

It is not yet guaranteed that Germany will take this approach, but it does appear the German Government will try to mitigate risk and compensate for the current status quo.

Despite all the lobbying and threats which have been passed across the Atlantic from the White House, it does appear US delegates were unable to present evidence of a ‘smoking gun’ which would have turned European governments against Huawei and other Chinese vendors. This is a win for the US, it has demonstrated it has influence over Europe after all, but its ability to dictate policy is becoming weaker.

One question which does remain is the impact this will have on the German-US relationship. President Trump has not been on the greatest of terms with Merkel over the years and considering the influence Germany has on the European Union bureaucracy, the White House find itself more irritable.

On the other side of the coin is the relationship between Germany and China. China is an important trade partner of Germany, especially the automotive industry which has such a powerful lobby in the country. Irritating this relationship with the Chinese would not be something many would want, and it does appear a snub to the US is tolerable.

While the UK and Germany are only two nations, it does appear the US is losing the political influence game in Europe. Other European countries pay attention to the opinions and actions of these Governments, and it might be a case of the first dominoes to fall, especially with the likes of France and Italy also leaning towards a Huawei-friendly environment

Meet with the entire 5G Ecosystem at 5G World, part of TechXLR8, taking place 9-11 June 2020 at the Excel, London.

Germany set to follow UK on Huawei conundrum – report – Telecoms.com

----------


## harrybarracuda

Awwww look,  widdle Kwondyke is trying to keep his masters shit thread alive.

----------


## Klondyke

> Awwww look,  widdle Kwondyke is trying to keep his masters shit thread alive.


Beside "Kwondyke", also: 



> U.S. House Speaker 
> @SpeakerPelosi
>  plays up "Huawei threat" claim at Munich Security Conference. 
> A Chinese diplomat's response draws applause from the audience.


(a little bit relaxing topic than the "impeachment"...)

https://twitter.com/XHNews/status/12...buke-munich%2F

----------


## Hugh Cow

The Americans aren't happy but both Britain and EU are in a poor position to ban Huawei outright. The Chinese have been smart by buying strategically into euro countries and have different amounts of leverage which will ensure no one agrees and the E.U. will be stuck in a policy dither yet again. Brit companies like the EU have partially capitulated for the same reason. Also the German car makers would have been concerned that auto sales into China would be restricted had a full on ban taken place. the Chinese have form in "punishing" countries that don't tow the line by rejecting imports, holding up ships in port, holding up customs clearances etc, all these things can cost a company millions. Australia which has a lot to lose by upsetting China nonetheless has banned Huawei and have just banned a company from owning a large share of australian gas pipelines, although to be fair there is a fair bit of hostility by the public to China owning too much land and companies in Australia.
 The Chinese have an agenda to break American Hegemony. When they do it will make America's "reign" look like it was run by a charity.

----------


## Klondyke

*Chinese cybersecurity company accuses CIA of 11-year-long hacking campaign
*
(Reuters) - Chinese anti virus firm Qihoo 360 said CIA hackers have spent more than a decade breaking into the Chinese airline industry and other targets, a blunt allegation of American espionage from a Beijing-based firm.

In a brief blog post here published on Monday in English and Chinese, Qihoo said it discovered the spying campaign by comparing samples of malicious software it had discovered against a trove of CIA digital spy tools released by WikiLeaks in 2017.

Qihoo - a major cybersecurity vendor whose research is generally followed for the insight it offers into China’s digital security world - said the Central Intelligence Agency had targeted China’s aviation and energy sectors, scientific research organizations, internet companies, and government agencies. It added that the hacking of aviation targets might have been aimed at tracking “important figures’ travel itinerary.”

Qihoo published a catalog of intercepted malicious software samples as well as an analysis of their creation times that suggested that whoever devised the tools did so during working hours on the U.S. East Coast.

The CIA and the Chinese Embassy in Washington did not immediately return messages seeking comment. A message seeking additional comment from Qihoo’s chief security officer, Yuejin Du, was not immediately returned after business hours in Beijing.

The United States - like China and other world powers - rarely comments when accused of cyberespionage. There has, however, long been evidence in the public domain - released by former NSA contractor Edward Snowden, in the U.S. case, or by U.S. prosecutors and private cybersecurity firms, in China’s case - that both countries hack their opponents.

The allegations leveled against Beijing by U.S. companies have for years been laid out in lengthy, data-heavy reports. More recently, Chinese companies have begun doing the same with respect to other foreign hacking groups.

The timing of Qihoo’s most recent publication could be related to last month’s indictment of four Chinese military hackers over a massive breach at U.S. credit reporting agency Equifax, said Adam Segal, who studies China and cybersecurity issues at the Council on Foreign Relations in New York.

He said outing CIA operations publicly could be a way of sending a message to Washington - while at the same time burnishing Qihoo’s reputation.

“This is great public relations for them,” Segal said.

Qihoo’s publication is the latest fallout from WikiLeaks’ release of CIA hacking tools in 2017.

U.S. prosecutors have accused a disgruntled CIA coder, Joshua Schulte, of handing the digital espionage arsenal to WikiLeaks as revenge for a series of professional setbacks, calling the leak “instantly devastating.”

Chinese cybersecurity company accuses CIA of 11-year-long hacking campaign - Reuters

----------


## sabang

If the Rest of the World wants to form an entity to actually compete with Huawei, instead of the US fighting a losing game to browbeat and bully nations into buying it's own more expensive and inferior product, there is a simple strategy.
Cisco and Ericsson should merge. The problem is, Return on Equity. Ericsson had a negative return on equity last year, Cisco has a very high return on equity- but is being technologically thrashed by the Chinese, because it does not invest enough in R & D. Now it seems, even Trump is getting sick of it:-


_President Trump has more common sense than the people who work for him. After nearly two years of failed efforts to shut down Chinas Huawei by hectoring allies, banning sales of US components, and imposing US content restrictions on foreign sales to the Chinese company, the US President apparently has had enough of it. Yesterday he slapped down the US national security establishment in a set of blistering tweets.


Its all about ROE

A senior Huawei executive told me last year, We dont understand why the US didnt have Cisco buy Ericsson and create a US national champion to compete with us. Good question, with a simple answer. Last year Ciscos return on equity was 35% and Ericssons was minus 4%. Sometimes long-range strategy needs to come before ROE, though. Huawei has an 8% return on equity because it plows money into R&D, spending more than its rivals combined, and keeps prices low to build market share.
US Attorney General Bill Barr mooted the idea of the US taking an equity stake in Ericsson, and a senior European anti-trust official today indicated that the EU wouldnt oppose it. Industry experts tell me thats Americas best option to forestall Chinese dominance in 5G broadband, a key strategic technology. Ericsson is a well-run company, and government support could give it an edge against Huawei. Proposals to build competitive companies from scratch on the platform of software companies are less credible. An established organization that can make, market and test complex systems is a better option._
Common Sense Trumps the National Security Establishment - Asia Times



I don't think I'll ever be a Trumpista- but at least he is willing to be his own man, and stand up to entrenched US bureaucratic fiefdoms, such as the CIA/ national security establishment, and State Dept. More than I can say for Obama, unfortunately.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If the Rest of the World wants to form an entity to actually compete with Huawei, instead of the US fighting a losing game to browbeat and bully nations into buying it's own more expensive and inferior product, there is a simple strategy.
> Cisco and Ericsson should merge. The problem is, Return on Equity. Ericsson had a negative return on equity last year, Cisco has a very high return on equity- but is being technologically thrashed by the Chinese, because it does not invest enough in R & D. Now it seems, even Trump is getting sick of it:-
> 
> 
> _President Trump has more common sense than the people who work for him. After nearly two years of failed efforts to shut down China’s Huawei by hectoring allies, banning sales of US components, and imposing US content restrictions on foreign sales to the Chinese company, the US President apparently has had enough of it. Yesterday he slapped down the US national security establishment in a set of blistering tweets.
> 
> 
> It’s all about ROE
> 
> ...


I get the impression that you believe every piece of bullshit that you read.

And you obviously fall for baldy orange cunto and his tweets that seem to blame someone else all the time for his own mistakes:




> The U.S. government will no longer have any dealings with Chinese telecom giant Huawei, Trump said, adding he’s not ready for a trade deal with China._“We are not going to do business with Huawei. ... And I really made the decision._ It’s much simpler not doing any business with Huawei. ... That doesn’t mean we won’t agree to something if and when we make a trade deal,” Trump said.The move on Huawei came after China halted buying American agricultural products in retaliation for Trump’s surprise tariffs threat last week.
> 
> Trump says US government won'&#39;'t do business with Huawei

----------


## sabang

I get the idea you have the memory capacity of a retarded gnat. Which perhaps explains the fact that you have proved to be wrong about just about everything. If you think I have been complimentary at all to Trump in my previous comments, well I rest my case- and admit my error. You do not have the memory capacity of a gnat with Alzheimers at all, rather a retarded paramecium.

----------


## OhOh

> We are not going to do business with Huawei. ... And I really made the decision.


You may wish to investigate corporate ameristani squealing at the loss component sales and the 180° "exception".

----------


## lom

> Cisco and Ericsson should merge. The problem is, Return on Equity. Ericsson had a negative return on equity last year, Cisco has a very high return on equity- but is being technologically thrashed by the Chinese, because it does not invest enough in R & D.


What makes you believe that Ericsson is interested in a merger with Cisco which is a company without previous mobile broadband distribution experience?
Ericson is a healthy company that has invested heavily in 5G and will reap a profit from that and  their company culture is quite different from Cisco (or most other american technology companies), a merger would quickly destroy that.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You may wish to investigate corporate ameristani squealing at the loss component sales and the 180° "exception".


Of course. Which is why he suddenly changed his position and blamed someone else for it.

Haven't you worked out baldy orange cunto's _modus operandus_ yet?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I get the idea you have the memory capacity of a retarded gnat. Which perhaps explains the fact that you have proved to be wrong about just about everything. If you think I have been complimentary at all to Trump in my previous comments, well I rest my case- and admit my error. You do not have the memory capacity of a gnat with Alzheimers at all, rather a retarded paramecium.


No, you're just an idiot who can't read.

----------


## OhOh

> Of course.


This agreement ploy is a loosing stance in the long term strategy, we agreed in Vietnam.

Please return to our Ha Long Declaration.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This agreement ploy is a loosing stance in the long term strategy, we agreed in Vietnam.
> 
> Please return to our Ha Long Declaration.


Huh??

----------


## harrybarracuda

A lovely piece of bollocks from the chinkies that has sysadmins in stitches for obvious reasons.

 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## panama hat

> A lovely piece of bollocks from the chinkies that has sysadmins in stitches for obvious reasons.


They believe that others are as narrow-minded as their population. which has been forcibly brainwashed for decades

----------


## kmart

^Unfortunately, we seem to be catching up.

----------


## OhOh

> They believe that others are as narrow-minded as their population.


Financial Narrow Mindedness.

_CHINA

"According to the World Bank,  more than 850 million Chinese people have been lifted out of extreme  poverty; China's poverty rate fell from 88 percent in 1981 to 0.7  percent in 2015, as measured by the percentage of people living on the  equivalent of US$1.90 or less per day in 2011 purchasing price parity  terms.[4][5]"

_Poverty in China - Wikipedia

USA

_"American households held over $98 trillion  of wealth in 2018. Wealth, or net worth, is defined as total assets  minus total liabilities. Assets are resources with economic valuethink  houses, retirement funds, and savings accounts. Liabilities, or debt, is  the oppositethink mortgages, student loans, and car loans.

 Almost three-quarters of aggregate household assets are in the form of financial assetsnamely stocks and mutual funds, retirement accounts, and closely-held businesses. Real estate makes up the vast majority of nonfinancial assets."
_



http://https://dqydj.com/net-worth-brackets-wealth-brackets-one-percent/


Moe data here:

https://www.brookings.edu/blog/up-fr...united-states/

I suspect Europe has a similar variance in wealth.

Taking the latest annihilation in the "markets" and yet to be experience CV affect by most, whose arses are twitching?

Citizens data collection abuse.

Only one country collects it and "adds value/sells it for gain", eh?

Who is being abused?

----------


## sabang

It's like the parable of the Dutch boy, sticking his finger in the leaking dyke. There is no other corporation that can singularly compete with Huawei in 5G technology. Compete, or drown. Or buy American, and cost your nation and it's citizens multi billions.

----------


## fishlocker

China wouldn't "back door" or spy on the world. They just don't do that, not even in thier own country, right?

----------


## sabang

Of course not. Neither does America.

----------


## lom

> Or buy American, and cost your nation and it's citizens multi billions.


Which American company would that be?

----------


## sabang

Right now, there is no single American technology or corporation that competes in 5G. I have advanced the thought of an Ericsson/ Cisco merger (no, it is not of my origination). It just makes sense to me. Otherwise, you will have a variety of niche providers vs. the Huawei behemoth. While I can understand the US doesn't like that, I'm afraid they are going to have to come up with better strategies than cold war rhetoric.

US has Facebook, Amazon, MSFT, Google etc. It does not lack technological capacity, or financial muscle. The fact that China is "catching up" should not really surprise anyone- but in 5G. they have stolen the march. I believe in competition, not nationalistic rhetoric. How to respond, and catch up?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Financial Narrow Mindedness.
> 
> Taking the latest annihilation in the "markets" and yet to be experience CV affect by most, whose arses are twitching?
> 
> Citizens data collection abuse.
> 
> Only one country collects it and "adds value/sells it for gain", eh?
> 
> Who is being abused?


To HoHo, Mr. Shithole and his police state cronies can get away with blue murder as long as they keep printing shit about "lifting people out of poverty", while trashing the natural resources of countries around the world, saddling them with unpayable debt and stealing their national assets.

And locking up anyone in Chinastan who dares to criticise.

----------


## Cujo

> They believe that others are as gullible as their population. which has been forcibly brainwashed for decades


FTFY.

----------


## OhOh

> China wouldn't "back door" or spy on the world. They just don't do that, not even in thier own country, right?


I presume you have some evidence?

What's the need to spy? People, everywhere, give up their privacy when they choose a digital means of communication. Any company allowing digital access to their "secrets" needs to remedy their operating security.

Huawei has opened it's hardware and software to any national security agency that asks. All issues are highlighted and remedies agreed. They may take time to be implemented. Have the alternatives done likewise.



But nobody died by hitting the ground in a "certified" airplane which allegedly was deemed fit for service by "World Experts". 

A foreign country installed illegal software on a western manufacturers "world class" programmable device controller. It was installed to control equipment in a nuclear plant. The perpetrators boasted of their achievement. 

Nothing to hide.

Other companies?

Get your head out the swamp.

----------


## OhOh

> And locking up anyone in Chinastan who dares to criticise.


Julian Assange.




> as *they keep printing shit* about "lifting people out of poverty"





> According to *the World Bank*, more than 850 million  Chinese people have been lifted out of extreme poverty;


Specsavers.




> trashing the natural resources of  countries around the world, saddling them with unpayable debt and  stealing their national assets.


You keep posting this but have yet to provide evidence. Sad.

----------


## OhOh

Duplicate

----------


## Latindancer

But aren't ALL your posts duplicates ?  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> But aren't ALL your posts duplicates ?


Jumble salad re-jumbled  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

*UK government defeats lawmakers' amendment on Huawei's 5G role        * _"
__LONDON - The British government on Tuesday defeated an amendment  proposed by a group of Conservative MPs trying to stop local  telecommunications operators from using "high risk vendors" in the near  future.
_
_According to the proposed amendment to the Telecommunications  Infrastructure Bill, local operators will not be allowed to use  "high-risk vendors" in their networks after Dec 31, 2022._
_Without naming Huawei, the amendment is widely seen by local media to  target the Chinese technology company, a Shenzhen-based networking and  telecommunications equipment and services supplier.
_
_In January, the British government approved a restricted role for Huawei in building the country's 5G network._
_Responding to the defeated amendment, Victor Zhang, vice president of  Huawei, said "The government has examined the evidence and concluded  that Huawei should not be banned on cyber security grounds and two  parliamentary committees have done the same and agreed."
_
_"An evidence-based approach is needed, so we were disappointed to  hear some groundless accusations asserted. The industry and experts  agree that banning Huawei equipment would leave Britain less secure,  less productive and less innovative," Zhang said in a statement provided  to Xinhua.
_
_"If Huawei is banned from some countries, I think it's to no one's  real benefit," Kester Mann, director of consumer and connectivity from  CCS Insight, told Xinhua in a previous interview. CCS Insight is a  research and advisory company focused on the mobile communications  sector.
_
_Huawei has been awarded over 90 commercial 5G contracts and shipped  over 600,000 5G Massive MIMO Active Antenna Units worldwide, according  to figures released by the company last month."_

UK government defeats lawmakers' amendment on Huawei's 5G role - Chinadaily.com.cn

----------


## OhOh

*Exclusive: U.S. prepares crackdown on Huawei's global chip supply - sources*


_"Senior officials in the Trump administration agreed to new measures to  restrict the global supply of chips to Chinas Huawei Technologies,  sources familiar with the matter said, as the White House ramps up  criticism of China over coronavirus. 
__The move comes as ties between Washington and Beijing grow more  strained, with both sides trading barbs over who is to blame for the  spread of the disease and an escalating tit-for-tat over the expulsion  of journalists from both countries.       
_
_Under the proposed rule  change, foreign companies that use U.S. chipmaking equipment would be  required to obtain a U.S. license before supplying certain chips to  Huawei. The Chinese telecoms company was blacklisted last year, limiting  the companys suppliers._ 
_One of the sources said the rule-change  is aimed at curbing sales of chips to Huawei by Taiwan Semiconductor  Manufacturing Co, a major producer of chips for Huaweis HiSilicon unit,  as well as the worlds largest contract maker._ 
_It is unclear if  President Donald Trump, who appeared to push back against the proposal  last month, will sign off on the rule change. But if finalized, it could  deal a blow to Huawei and TSMC, hurting U.S. companies as well, sources  said.   
_
_This is going to have a far more negative impact on  U.S. companies than it will on Huawei, because Huawei will develop their  own supply chain, trade lawyer Doug Jacobson said. Ultimately, Huawei  will find alternatives._ 
_A person familiar with the matter said  the U.S. government has gone to great lengths to ensure impacts on U.S.  industry will be minimal._ 
_The move could anger Beijing, which has  spoken out against a global campaign by the United States to compel  allies to exclude Huawei from their 5G networks over spying concerns.  Huawei has denied the allegations.        
_
_Most chip manufacturers  rely on equipment produced by U.S. companies such as KLA Corp, Lam  Research and Applied Materials, according to a report last year from  Chinas Everbright Securities.  
_
_The equipment makers did not immediately respond to requests for comment. 
_
_The  decision came when U.S. officials from various agencies met and agreed  on Wednesday to alter the Foreign Direct Product Rule, which subjects  some foreign-made goods based on U.S. technology or software to U.S.  regulations, the sources said.  
_
_Attendees likely included top  officials from the National Security Council and the U.S. Departments of  State, Defense, Energy and Commerce. None of them responded to requests  for comment.  _ 
_Huawei declined to comment. TSMC said it is  unable to answer hypothetical questions and does not comment on any  individual customer.  
_
_One of the sources said the rule-change is  aimed at restricting the sale of sophisticated chips to Huawei and not  older, more commoditized and widely available semiconductors. 
_
_Its  impossible to tell the impact until we know the technical thresholds  that may apply, said Washington lawyer Kevin Wolf, a former Commerce  Department official. _ 
_Different foundries make different chips  at different capabilities so you wouldnt know which foundries are  affected the most until you know the technical thresholds, he said._ 
_U.S.-CHINA TENSIONS     
_
_The  United States placed Huawei on a blacklist in May last year, citing  national security concerns. The entity listing, as it is known, allowed  the U.S. government to restrict sales of U.S.-made goods to the company  and some more limited items made abroad that contain U.S. technology.     
_
_But under current regulations, key foreign supply  chains remain beyond the reach of U.S. authorities, fueling frustration  among China hawks in the administration and prompting a push to toughen  up export rules for the company, Reuters reported in November.     _ 
_The  hawks efforts appeared in jeopardy last month when Trump reacted  strongly against the proposed crackdown, after Reuters and the Wall  Street Journal reported that a move to block global chip sales to Huawei  was under consideration.     
_
_I want our companies to be allowed  to do business. I mean, things are put on my desk that have nothing to  do with national security, including with chipmakers and various others.  So were going to give it up, and what will happen? Theyll make those  chips in a different country or theyll make them in China or someplace  else, Trump said.    "_

Exclusive: U.S. prepares crackdown on Huawei's global chip supply - sources - Reuters

G20* - 1* , working together?

----------


## OhOh

*Exclusive: U.S. drafts rule to allow Huawei and U.S. firms to work together on 5G standards - sources*
_
"The U.S. Department of Commerce is close to signing off on a new rule  that would allow U.S. companies to work with Chinas Huawei Technologies  on setting standards for next generation 5G networks, people familiar  with the matter said. 

__Engineers in some U.S. technology companies stopped engaging with  Huawei to develop standards after the Commerce Department blacklisted  the company last year. The listing left companies uncertain about what  technology and information their employees could share with Huawei, the  worlds largest telecommunications equipment maker.
_
_That has put  the United States at a disadvantage, said industry and government  officials. In standards setting meetings, where protocols and technical  specifications are developed that allow equipment from different  companies to function together smoothly, Huawei gained a stronger voice  as U.S. engineers sat back in silence. 
_
_The Commerce Department  placed Huawei on its entity list last May, citing national security  concerns. The listing restricted sales of U.S. goods and technology to  the company and raised questions about how U.S. firms could participate  in organizations that establish industry standards. 
_
_After nearly a  year of uncertainty, the department has drafted a new rule to address  the issue, two sources told Reuters. The rule, which could still change,  essentially allows U.S. companies to participate in standards bodies  where Huawei is also a member, the sources said. 
_
_The  draft is under final review at the Commerce Department and, if cleared,  would go to other agencies for approval, the people said. It is unclear  how long the full process will take or if another agency will object. 
_
_As  we approach the year mark, it is very much past time that this be  addressed and clarified, said Naomi Wilson, senior director of policy  for Asia at the Information Technology Industry Council (ITI), which  represents companies including Amazon.co Inc, Qualcomm Inc and Intel  Corp.  
_
_The U.S. government wants U.S. companies to remain  competitive with Huawei, Wilson said. But their policies have  inadvertently caused U.S. companies to lose their seat at the table to  Huawei and others on the entity list._ 
_The rule is only expected  to address Huawei, the people familiar with the matter said, not other  listed entities like Chinese video surveillance firm Hikvision.  
_
_  In adding Huawei to the list last May, the Commerce Department cited  U.S. charges pending against the company for alleged violations of U.S.  sanctions against Iran. It also noted that the indictment alleges Huawei  engaged in deceptive and obstructive acts to evade U.S. law. Huawei  has pleaded not guilty in the case. 
_
_A Department of Commerce spokesman declined to comment. A Huawei spokeswoman also declined to comment._ 
_I  know that Commerce is working on that rule, a senior State Department  official told Reuters on Wednesday. We are supportive in trying to find  a solution to that conundrum.  
_
_The White House and departments of Defense, Energy, and Treasury did not immediately respond to requests for comment._ 
_  International standard setting is important to the development of 5G,  said another senior administration official, who also did not want to  be identified. The discussions are about balancing that consideration  with Americas national security needs._ 
_
Six U.S. senators,  including China hawks Marco Rubio, James Inhofe and Tom Cotton, last  month sent a letter to the U.S. secretaries of Commerce, State, Defense  and Energy about the  urgent need to issue regulations confirming that  U.S. participation in 5G standards-setting is not restricted by the  entity listing.  
_
_We are deeply concerned about the risks to the  U.S. global leadership position in 5G wireless technology as a result of  this reduced participation, the letter said. 
_
_In the telecommunications industry, 5G, or fifth-generation wireless  networks, are expected to power everything from high-speed video  transmissions to self-driving cars.
_
_Industry standards also are  big business for telecommunications firms. They vie to have their  patented technology considered essential to the standard, which can  boost a companys bottom line by billions of dollars. 
_
_The ITICs  Wilson said the uncertainty has led U.S.-base standards bodies to  consider moving abroad, noting that the nonprofit RISC-V Foundation  (pronounced risk-five) decided to move from Delaware to Switzerland a  few months ago.[L2N27N1JY] 
_
_The foundation oversees promising  semiconductor technology developed with Pentagon support and, as Reuters  has reported, wants to ensure those outside the United States can help  develop its open-source technology. "_

Exclusive: U.S. drafts rule to allow Huawei and U.S. firms to work together on 5G standards - sources - Reuters

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *Exclusive: U.S. drafts rule to allow Huawei and U.S. firms to work together on 5G standards - sources*
> _
> "The U.S. Department of Commerce is close to signing off on a new rule  that would allow U.S. companies *** to work with China’s Huawei Technologies  on setting standards for next generation 5G networks, people familiar  with the matter said._


*** Owned by the CIA

 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

> China wouldn't "back door" or spy on the world. They just don't do that, not even in thier own country, right?


One presumes you have evidence of such actions. Care to educate us here on TD?

A link or three would help.

----------


## OhOh

*Twitter data-mining tool Dataminr fed police real-time info on Black Lives Matter protesters, despite promises not to spy*


_"An analytics firm parsing Twitter data in real time for law  enforcement and media has been caught funneling detailed info on  anti-police-brutality marches to the very agencies users are protesting,  despite promises not to.      

Dataminr, a CIA-funded  artificial intelligence startup that mines Twitter’s real-time content  stream for behavioral patterns and other analytics, has been caught  feeding info on police brutality protesters from that “firehose”  stream back to law enforcement. While the developers had promised they  wouldn’t enable domestic surveillance after a series of scandals in  2016, Dataminr is once again doing just that, the Intercept  revealed on Thursday, slurping up Twitter data from participants in the  ongoing George Floyd demonstrations and sending it to the very  authorities those people are protesting.__
Twitter has vocally supported Black activists and the #BlackLivesMatter movement. But that is not enough. In this fight for racial justice, @Twitter must act decisively to prevent the government from exploiting the platform to surveil and target the company’s users. pic.twitter.com/98wEwsKH4P
— ACLU of Minnesota (@ACLUMN) July 9, 2020
__
The  app was forced to promise it would not use its privileged access to  Twitter data to enable domestic surveillance in 2016 after the company  was caught feeding law enforcement “fusion centers” – liaison  offices between federal and local police – real-time information from  Twitter’s firehose. This capability, which Dataminr bragged about in its  marketing materials, flagrantly violated Twitter’s own policy against  weaponizing user data for surveillance purposes. ...."_

continues at:

https://www.rt.com/usa/494326-dataminr-twitter-protesters-police/


Some have rules and some ignore rules.

Which is the greatest threat, hardware of software?

----------


## OhOh

*UK telecom firms warn rushing to phase out Huawei 5G gear will take years & cost billions     * 


UK telecom firms warn rushing to phase out Huawei 5G gear will take years & cost billions — RT UK News

By that time all the unproven affects of the hardware will have been overtaken by more "intelligent" solutions.

No problem the UK OAP's will pay for it via their BBC annual TV licence fee.

‘Choosing between eating & watching TV’: BBC under fire for making over-75s pay TV licence from August 1 — RT UK News

----------


## harrybarracuda

Commonsense warns that having the thieving chinkies in your critical infrastructure would cost a shit load more.

----------


## OhOh

> Commonsense warns that having the thieving chinkies in your critical infrastructure would cost a shit load more.


I would suggest the commercial network organisations which choose one vendor over another, do actually investigate technical and commercial aspects along with national security guideline requirements, prior to deciding which equipment vendor to award the contract to, don't you agree?

This article, where it's content contradicts it's headline, rendering it's headline as fake:

*Exclusive: TIM excludes Huawei from 5G core equipment tender*

_"__In response to the Reuters report, TIM Participacoes (TIMP3.SA), the Italian companys Brazilian unit, said it had not yet taken any decision over its 5G equipment suppliers. 

__The  company will go through its purchasing process, guided as always by  criteria of quality and competitive pricing, applying the rules defined  by Brazils institutions, it said in a statement. "

Exclusive: TIM excludes Huawei from 5G core equipment tender - Reuters

_
But then who actually reads the content and only relies on the headline + prejudice, to bolster their "opinion"?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I would suggest the commercial network organisations which choose one vendor over another, do actually investigate technical and commercial aspects along with national security guideline requirements, prior to deciding which equipment vendor to award the contract to, don't you agree?


Don't be fucking silly.

Companies are out to make profits, they aren't left to decide that they want cheap chinky spying shit.

They have to be told to throw it out.

----------


## OhOh

> they aren't left to decide that they want


As indicated by my statement:




> applying the rules defined by Brazil’s institutions,


If the Brazil’s institutions/government decides XYZ companies have the illegal ability/history to spy, they should be banned. So far nobody has proven Huawei has such ability.

However it is common knowledge that some of the Reuters alleged "invited suppliers" 

_"Cisco (CSCO.O), Ericsson (ERICb.ST), Nokia (NOKIA.HE), Mavenir and Affirmed Networks, a company recently acquired by Microsoft (MSFT.O)"_

have previous convictions for such things'

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh shut up HooHoo. We are talking about the chinkies here, they steal everything.

That's why the thread is about HUAWEI.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I bet they offer him a backhander. Chinky SOP.




> (Bloomberg) -- Huawei Technologies Co. executives have asked for a meeting with the U.K. Prime Minister Boris Johnson and come up with a deal to delay its potential removal from fifth generation mobile networks until after elections in 2025, the Sunday Times reported.
> The company wants to do this in the expectation that a new government that comes into power may reverse the decision, the paper reported. Huawei’s proposals comes as Johnson’s key security advisers meet this week to decide on the company’s future in the U.K. and officials ready plans to remove it from the 5G network.
> Huawei would in return pledge to maintain its equipment in the U.K., which is also used in 2G, 3G and 4G mobile networks, the Times said.


Huawei to Ask U.K. to Delay 5G Network Removal, Times Reports -  BNN Bloomberg

----------


## Klondyke

> _Huawei Technologies Co. executives have asked for a meeting with the U.K. Prime Minister Boris Johnson_


Wondering whether they were already spotted to come out from the No.10... (the same ones who entered the No. 10 - don't forget Kashoggi)

----------


## OhOh

> The company wants to do this in the expectation that a new government that comes into power may reverse the decision, the paper reported.


Your post suggests somebody has a hand in selecting the next UK government.




> I bet they offer him a backhander. Chinky SOP.


If one takes a photo (date and location enabled), whilst on holiday on a Caribbean Island and stores it on an online server, is it a backhander if one agrees not to release it to the press?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Your post suggests somebody has a hand in selecting the next UK government.


Yes the old chinkies will have replaced those thousands of dodgy twatter accounts by now I'm sure.

----------


## sabang

Hint to Teenagers:-

Kindly don't put intimate details of our latest NBCD smart missile on Tik Tok.


There, sorted.  ::chitown::

----------


## misskit

*Britain set to ban Huawei from 5G, though timescale unclear*

LONDON (Reuters) - Prime Minister Boris Johnson is set to ban Huawei from Britain’s 5G network in a landmark decision that will anger Beijing but win plaudits from President Donald Trump as the United States grapples with China’s rising economic and technological clout.

The United States has pushed Johnson to reverse his January decision to grant Huawei a limited role in 5G, while London has been dismayed by a crackdown in Hong Kong and by the perception that China did not tell the whole truth over coronavirus.


Britain’s National Security Council (NSC), chaired by Johnson, will meet on Tuesday to discuss Huawei. Media Secretary Oliver Dowden will announce a decision to the House of Commons later in the day.


The immediate excuse for the about turn in British policy is the impact of new U.S. sanctions on chip technology, which London says affects Huawei’s ability to remain a reliable supplier in the future.


It is unclear how far Johnson will go on Tuesday. Operators already had to cap Huawei’s role in 5G at 35% by 2023. Reducing it to zero over an additional two to fours years is now being discussed, although some telecoms firms have warned that going too fast could delay key technology and disrupt services.

Asked about Huawei in June, Johnson said he would protect critical infrastructure from “hostile state vendors”. Justice Secretary Robert Buckland said on Monday the “priority” in the decision would be national security.


The United States says Huawei, the world’s biggest producer of telecoms equipment, is an agent of the Chinese Communist State and cannot be trusted.


Huawei denies it spies for China and has said the United States wants to frustrate its growth because no U.S. company could offer the same range of technology at a competitive price.


NEW COLD WAR?


In what some have compared to the Cold War antagonism with the Soviet Union, the United States is worried that 5G dominance is a milestone towards Chinese technological supremacy that could define the geopolitics of the 21st century.


Angering China just as Britain extracts itself from the European Union will put London firmly back on the side of its closest ally, the United States.


It would also mark the end of what former Prime Minister David Cameron cast as a “golden era” in ties with China.


China’s ambassador to Britain said earlier this month a U-turn on Huawei would damage Britain’s image and it would have to “bear the consequences” if it treated China as a hostile country.


HUAWEI BANNED?


In January, Johnson defied Trump by allowing so-called high-risk companies’ involvement in 5G - including Huawei - to be capped at 35%. He excluded such companies from the sensitive 5G “core”, where data is processed, as well as critical networks and locations such as nuclear and military sites.


Britain’s major telecoms networks have said they need at least five years, and ideally seven, to remove Huawei.

BT CEO Philip Jansen urged the government on Monday not to move too fast on a ban, cautioning there could be outages and even security issues if it did.


“If we get to a situation where things need to go very, very fast, then you are into a situation where potentially service for 24 million BT Group mobile customers is put into question - outages,” he told BBC radio.


Huawei has said the implications of the U.S. sanctions are not yet clear, and it has urged Britain to wait. The Telegraph newspaper said on Friday the government was expected to set a deadline of 2025 for removing Huawei equipment.

BT warns UK that banning Huawei too fast could cause outages - Reuters

----------


## OhOh

> xxx is worried that yyy dominance is a milestone towards zzz's technological supremacy that could define the geopolitics of the 21st century.


Oh dear, poor helpless xxx. The world's "mightiest powerhouse,  leader of the free world", cries Uncle.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *Britain set to ban Huawei from 5G, though timescale unclear*


The sooner the better, obviously.

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by misskit 
> xxx is worried that yyy dominance is a milestone towards zzz's technological supremacy that could define the geopolitics of the 21st century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> ...


Are you so bereft of thought that you have to change a quote?  You do realise that by changing the wording of a quote it is no longer . . . a quote.

----------


## lom

There is an increased usage of hand cleaning gel at Ericsson.

----------


## OhOh

> Are you so bereft of thought


When one is exceptionally gifted all rules are void.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> When one is exceptionally gifted all rules are void.


I think you're better described as "special".

Based on your needs, that is.

----------


## OhOh

Two ameristani companies merge.*

Chipmaker Analog Devices to buy rival Maxim for about $21 billion*


_"While the deal requires approvals from regulators in the United States,  China and Europe, the companies believe they do not need many  divestitures given the limited overlap of their businesses, according to  people familiar with the deal."

Chipmaker Analog Devices to buy rival Maxim for about $21 billion - Reuters
_
Why would China and "Europe" have any say as to there merger?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Why would China and "Europe" have any say as to there merger?


Because they regulate their own markets you fucking moron.

----------


## OhOh

Thank you for your reply.

The two companies are ameristani based, subject to ameristani laws and business practices. 

The two companies may wish to sell their products additionally to the Chinese or European markets and to do that will have to obey Chinese and European laws and business practices. Which may differ between the three entities. 

As you have stated:




> Because they regulate their own markets


The article implies the three named entities must agree to the merger of two ameristani companies. Who may have a very strong position when merged.

Is that for the three entities only to decide?

Or some existing organisation, like the WTO.

_"The WTO was born out of negotiations, and everything the WTO does is the               result of negotiations. The bulk of the WTO’s current work comes from the               1986–94 negotiations called the Uruguay Round and earlier negotiations under               the General Agreement on Tariffs and Trade (GATT). The WTO is currently the               host to new negotiations, under the ‘Doha Development Agenda’ launched in               2001. "

WTO | What is the WTO? - Who we are

_There are other markets that may be impacted by the merger, are they not to be considered?

Who will ensure the other countries requirements will be met?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sometimes it is just not worth bothering.

You just carry on.

----------


## OhOh

Headline:

*UK Bars Huawei From Supplying 5G Network In Major Reversal By Johnson*

Snips:

_"Starting Dec. 31, Huawei will be barred from providing new equipment  to British networks. Additionally, Johnson’s National Security Council  agreed Tuesday that all existing Huawei equipment must also be stripped  from 5G networks by 2027. 

That's a slower timeline than some national  security-conscious Tories had demanded. 

The NSC reportedly concluded,  according to the FT, that the latest round of sanctions out of  Washington demonstrated that Huawei's products truly cannot be trusted  to be used in the UK's telecoms infrastructure due to the extreme risk  they will be compromised by Beijing. Since the US rules will stop Huawei  from using US-made chips, the UK concluded that this would heighten the  risk of spying as Huawei will now need to use more chips made in China.

_
_Additionally, the UK’s full-fiber broadband operators will be given  two years to “transition” away from the purchase of Huawei equipment,  while BoJo urges them not to purchase any new Huawei kit."

"Offering a hint at just how angry Beijing will be with this decision, a  top CCP mouthpiece warned a few hours ago that an open, fair and  non-discriminatory environment will be a major "litmus test" for Chinese  investment in the British economy post-Brexit, said Chinese Foreign  Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijian."_

UK Bars Huawei From Supplying 5G Network In Major Reversal By Johnson | Zero Hedge

It appears that UK NSC has decided, without any proof, that Chinese chips are a risk. However BoJo appears to be "urging", rather than it being a UK government legal requirement.

One wonders how the alternate suppliers, some of which utilise Huawei patents in their own offerings, will circumvent their licences to use Huawei technology and hence deliver functional equipment. 

Sanctions on Huawei patents, if Huawei are disallowed from bidding to supply hardware to such countries?

Lots of ambiguous statements in the report of the FT article.

Who will be the UK government in two years?

----------


## panama hat

> The article implies the three named entities must agree to the merger of two ameristani companies. Who may have a very strong position when merged.


Imply?




> Lots of ambiguous statements


Ambiguous?

Have you thought it might be your interpretations that are left wanting?

----------


## lom

> Lots of ambiguous statements in the report of the FT article.


it is a Zerohedge article.
If you want to get a better understanding of Huawei's position in the market and their patents then I suggest you to read:

Huawei's patents won't save it, says leading analyst | Light Reading

Huawei's '18-month lead' in 5G is telecom's most spurious claim | Light Reading

as a starter.

----------


## tomcat

> it is a Zerohedge article.




Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence. These sources may be untrustworthy for credible/verifiable information, therefore fact checking and further investigation is recommended on a per article basis when obtaining information from these sources. See all Conspiracy-Pseudoscience sources.



Overall, we rate Zero Hedge an extreme right biased conspiracy website based on the promotion of false/misleading/debunked information that routinely denigrates the left.
Zero Hedge - Media Bias/Fact Check

----------


## panama hat

> Lots of ambiguous statements in the report of the FT article.


FT?  You're commenting in a Zerohedge article



> Zero Hedge an extreme right biased conspiracy website based on the promotion of false/misleading/debunked information that routinely denigrates the left.


OhOh's masters in Beijing won't like this one bit

----------


## sabang

Nice to see Bojo's post-Brexit UK bravely stride towards the future, with one hand tied behind it's back.  ::chitown::

----------


## Klondyke

> *Major Reversal By Johnson*





> It appears that UK NSC has decided, without any proof, that Chinese chips are a risk.


Wondering what brought him to such "major reversal"? (Highly likely"?)

----------


## panama hat

> Wondering what brought him to such "major reversal"? (Highly likely"?)


The fact that it is China . . . wake up, tovarish

----------


## PlanK

^^

Maybe he was given proof?

Do you have any proof that proof was not given?

----------


## Klondyke

> Maybe he was given proof?


...by arm twisting?

----------


## panama hat

> Do you have any proof that proof was not given?


You're engaging with Klondyke with a normal question????

----------


## OhOh

Thank you for so many interesting questions to clarify.




> Have you thought it might be your interpretations that are left wanting?


The, behind a pay wall, FT article states some facts, alleged by ZH, try  and pick them out. I as usual have highlighted them in yellow, but you  seem to miss the hints, as usual.




> it is a Zerohedge article.





> may publish unverifiable information


ZH published parts of a FT publication. As I highlighted in my post.

I am well aware of ZH's style of "reporting". It's articles are produced  to generate clicks from "varied" readers. All good for it's commercial owners. 

Clicks =






> Huawei's patents won't save it, says leading analyst | Light Reading


Which points to this article where it's author states?

Huawei – Nowhere to run pt XVII. – Radio Free Mobile
_
"I don’t think that having ...."_

Which is the authors opinion, not a fact to be quoted around by your link.




> FT? You're commenting in a Zerohedge article


I am commenting on the facts, alleged by ZH, as being published by FT.




> Do you have any proof that proof was not given?


If the UK verifying agency had proof that the now banned Huawei  equipment had unacceptable "features", they would have publicly demanded  Huawei redesign/or pull them out now, not in 2 - 7 years.




> Since the US ruleswill stop Huawei from using US-made chips, the UK concluded that this would heighten the risk of spying as Huawei will now need to use more chips made in China.


As the new "rules/illegal sanctions", have only recently been announced,  the potential replacement Chinese made chips, may or may not be  designed, tested and verified yet. Alternatively Huawei may have  stockpiles purchased previously, to draw from for the next 2 - 7 years. I suspect Huawei have global usage clauses in all their purchasing agreements.




> The fact that it is China


You have proof of illegal goings on, only from Chinese suppliers? Other potential replacement suppliers are squeaky clean?




> .by arm twisting?


A few off the top of my head.

Lizze would not be amused if a certain Prince's London home/Caribbean island holiday videos, became available from certain local/foreign stockpiles.

Bojo has yet to explain who planned, paid for and possibly provided "entertainment" during his recent Caribbean island "Holiday"'

BoJo has already received notification of the directorships he will receive after leaving public office. (UK retired PMs/Government Ministers have previous in this respect).

You want illegal sanctions as well, Bojo?

Possibly many others ....

----------


## panama hat

> I am commenting on the facts, alleged by ZH, as being published by FT.


Wow . . . that really says it all about you

----------


## PlanK

> A few off the top of my head.
> 
> Lizze would not be amused if a certain Princes London home/Caribbean island holiday videos, became available from certain local/foreign stockpiles.


Me mum would also not be amused if some of my holiday videos from 20 years ago became available.





> Bojo has yet to explain who planned, paid for and possibly provided "entertainment" during his recent Caribbean island "Holiday"'


I also have yet to explain who planned, paid for and provided entertainment during my last holiday to Sri Lanka.  In my defence, I didn't know it was a crime.





> BoJo has already received notification of the directorships he will receive after leaving public office. UK retired PMs/Government Ministers have previous in this respect.


I've also been offered jobs I can take up after leaving my current employment.  Again, didn't know it was it crime.  Looks like I'm guilty on all accounts.  Should I turn myself in?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If the UK verifying agency had proof that the now banned Huawei  equipment had unacceptable "features", they would have publicly demanded  Huawei redesign/or pull them out now, not in 2 - 7 years.


The phone companies wanted time to replace the filthy chinky spying kit with something better so as not to interrupt service.

As long as they aren't buying any more of the chinky shit, who cares?

----------


## OhOh

> Me mum


Does your mum have a pack of hungry corgis? Does she have her own regiment of angry squadies?








> I didn't know it was a crime





> Should I turn myself in?


Not knowing the law is no defence.

----------


## helge

> You have proof of illegal goings on, only from Chinese suppliers? Other potential replacement suppliers are squeaky clean?


No

We have opened a flank to spying on us all.

And we apparently need more


'Cookies' is wildly misleading  :Smile:

----------


## PlanK

> Does your mum have a pack of hungry corgis? Does she have her own regiment of angry squadies?


Do you ever misunderstand a concept?
Always miss the point?
Over dramatise everything?
Regard everything you don't understand as evil because...  Well...  You don't understand it?





> Yes



Oh, good.  You are at least self-aware.
That's the first step to being something more than the oxygen thief you already are.  I look forward to your continued improvement.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Do you ever misunderstand a concept?
> Always miss the point?
> Over dramatise everything?
> Regard everything you don't understand as evil because...  Well...  You don't understand it?


No, it's just that when he's getting his arse handed to him on a plate (again), he waffles a lot.

----------


## reddog

Be interesting to see what Canada does,they are the odd man out in the 5 eyes intelligence group not 
yet ban the Huawei 5g equipment in their infrastructure.
Maybe PM Virtue Signaling will pay his mother to make a speech.

----------


## pickel

^
The little pussy probably thinks it would be racist to do so.

----------


## OhOh

*Huawei reassures UK over impact of US sanctions*


_"United States sanctions will not have an immediate impact on Huawei's  operations in the United Kingdom, a top executive from the Chinese  telecommunications company has said. _ _Huawei's vice-president, Victor Zhang, said any disruption to the  company's supply chain brought on by US export restrictions will take  months to materialize. He said Huawei can meet the near-term demands of  British customers through existing stockpiles.
_
_Zhang also urged the UK government not to make swift determinations about Huawei's future in Britain._
_
Earlier this year Prime Minister, Boris Johnson ignored US calls for a  full boycott of Huawei and said the company could continue to operate  in the UK, but in a restricted capacity._
_
But recent US sanctions on Huawei have prompted London to review that  decision over fears the company will not be able to source some parts  from US suppliers._
_
"We urge a cautious and evidence-based approach to this critical  long-term decision," Zhang said during a media call. "The fact is it is  too early to assess the long-term impact, and too premature to make a  considered judgement on our ability to deliver next generation  connectivity across the UK."
_
_Johnson's earlier determination followed a long period of sustained  pressure from Washington to ban Huawei from participating in 5G network  infrastructure. The US said Huawei posed a cybersecurity threat, though  it has provided no evidence to support the claims._
_
Washington has also enforced a series of trade restrictions intended  to weaken Huawei's position as a global leader in 5G technology, the  latest of which was announced in May. The sanctions, which go into  effect in September, stipulate that foreign manufacturers that use US  hardware must obtain a license before supplying Huawei._
_
The export controls effectively cut off Huawei's access to semiconductors made with US equipment._
_
Johnson's government requested that the UK's National Cyber Security  Centre conduct a review of the potential impact the sanctions would have  on Huawei's operations in Britain. The review was delivered to the  government this week and is believed to say that the security services  raised concerns about the future reliability of Huawei as a lead  supplier of 5G kit._
_
Zhang reassured the UK that the company will be able to supply its UK  clients into next year, and asked the government to refrain from a  knee-jerk reaction. He said the impact of the US sanctions, as well as  Huawei's response to changes in its supply chain, will take time to play  out.
_
_"There's no issue for Huawei to continue to work with our customers  like BT and Vodafone," Zhang said. "These restrictions actually haven't  had an impact on Huawei's capability to supply to the UK's 5G and fiber  solution at this moment. It is important to wait until all the facts are  known. The restriction by the US administration will take months to  fully understand."
_
_Zhang also warned that parting ways with Huawei could lead to a  costly delay to the rollout of 5G in the UK, a country that relies  heavily on equipment from the Chinese company. Around 35 percent of the  kit used in the UK's 4G rollout came from Huawei, according to UK  government estimates.
_
_A report commissioned by the trade association Mobile UK forecast  that a full Huawei ban would delay 5G rollout by up to two years, at a  cost of 6.8 billion pounds ($8.6 billion) to the UK economy.
_
_On Thursday, Zhang provided expert evidence to the UK Parliament's  Science and Technology Committee, which is examining the 5G supply chain  as part of an ongoing inquiry into UK telecommunications."_

Huawei reassures UK over impact of US sanctions - World - Chinadaily.com.cn

----------


## lom

> On Thursday, Zhang provided expert evidence to the UK Parliament's Science and Technology Committee,


Unbiased evidence I presume..
This whole article made me burst out in  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's OK though, Samsung are two years ahead of schedule on 6G, so we can just ditch the chinky shit and go for Korean.

They are far more trustworthy and they don't spread diseases.

----------


## panama hat

Huawei is struggling . . . let them eat shit, which means the CCP will as well seeing their close connection

----------


## OhOh

> This whole article made me burst out in


Any particular points that made you amused?

Was it the UK government inviting a Chinese company to inform the UK  Parliament's Science and Technology Committee, which is examining the 5G  supply chain as part of an ongoing inquiry into UK telecommunications, with expert information?




> Samsung are two years ahead of schedule on 6G,


When they only started last year is some achievement.

*Samsung starts 6G network research at new center*

By Song Su-hyun

Published : Jun 4, 2019 - 17:43        Updated : Jun 4, 2019 - 17:43

_"Samsung Electronics said Tuesday it has embarked on initial research on  the sixth-generation telecommunications network by launching a new  research center. 

Samsung recently formed the Advanced  Communications Research Center under Samsung Research, the company’s  main R&D organization, based in southern Seoul. 

The tech  giant has expanded the existing telecommunications research team to the  level of a center after the launch of fifth-generation technologies

“The current team on telecommunications technology standards has been  expanded to start leading research on the 6G network,” said a Samsung  official. 

Along with the 6G network, Samsung Research is in charge of conducting R&D on artificial intelligence and robotics. 

By Song Su-hyun (song@heraldcorp.com)"_

https://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20190604000610




> Huawei is struggling


In what way?

No definitive UK decision yet, just a comment that Bojo "urges" the UK networks to ..... (Behind the FT paywall) 

Maybe 'arry can post the complete FT article here and inform us all of the FT's "opinion", as to what the UK  Parliament's Science and Technology Committee has decided/may decide, at some point in 2020/1/2/3/4/5/6/7. 

If BoJo has not been pensioned off and a new UK PM takes a different view. :Smile: 

I suppose a 2 - 7 year window to deliver is not enough eh. 

One hopes your next 7 year income stream delivers as predicted and equally sound, in terms of any "sudden events".

----------


## Klondyke

> Britain set to ban Huawei from 5G, though timescale unclear
> 
> LONDON (Reuters) - Prime Minister Boris Johnson is set to ban Huawei from Britain’s 5G network in a landmark decision that will anger Beijing but win plaudits from President Donald Trump as the United States grapples with China’s rising economic and technological clout.
> 
> The United States has pushed Johnson to reverse his January decision to grant Huawei a limited role in 5G, while London has been dismayed by a crackdown in Hong Kong and by the perception that China did not tell the whole truth over coronavirus.





> We convinced many countries — many countries — and I did this myself, for the most part — not to use Huawei because we think it’s an unsafe security risk.  It’s a big security risk.  I talked many countries out of using it.  If they want to do business with us, they can’t use it.
> 
> Just today, I believe that UK announced that they’re not going to be using it.  And that was up in the air for a long time, but they’ve decided.  And you look at Italy; you look at many other countries.


Remarks by President Trump in Press Conference
Issued on: July 14, 2020
Access Denied

----------


## panama hat

> Any particular points that made you amused?


Most of your shit, actually. 

Speaking of which . . . 




> Remarks

----------


## harrybarracuda

> *Samsung starts 6G network research at new center*


That's the one.

Fuck the chinkies, let's skip from 4G straight to 6G.

----------


## lom

> Fuck the chinkies, let's skip from 4G straight to 6G.


That's not how it works and 5G will come, with or without the Chinese mfgrs.
5G and 6G are global standards set by a committee of mfgrs, mobile service providers, and telecom authorities.
5G is on schedule to be rolled out this year and 6G is scheduled for 2027.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That's not how it works and 5G will come, with or without the Chinese mfgrs.
> 5G and 6G are global standards set by a committee of mfgrs, mobile service providers, and telecom authorities.
> 5G is on schedule to be rolled out this year and 6G is scheduled for 2027.


This is technology we are talking about.

By the time 5G is deployed it will already be obsolete, and 7G will be in the works.

 :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> _We convinced many countries — many countries — and I did this myself, for the most part — not to use Huawei_


(doublespeak: to convince = to twist arms) 

So, the 5G is now with us, also the oil supply. 
Now only, can we supply ourselves instead of the 20 million containers yearly?

----------


## panama hat

So, you don't believe a thing he says . . . along with most people including TDers, yet you have your little touch of the vapours when you want to believe something because it suits your narrative.

----------


## sabang

What if I were to tell you that actually, this really has nothing to do with the fantasy that if you buy world leading Huawei equipment as part of your 5G network, the Chinee can spy on your every move?

----------


## OhOh

It appears that the EU have "concerns" regarding security by ameristani data companies/government "intelligence agencies" access/government blocking and usage.

*Pompeo 'deeply disappointed' in EU court decision to ditch trans-Atlantic data transfer deal*

_
"U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said on Friday the United States  was “deeply disappointed” in a ruling on Thursday by Europe’s highest  court that a trans-Atlantic data transfer deal is invalid because of  concerns about U.S. surveillance._ _Pompeo said in a statement that  the United States would review the consequences and implications of the  decision by the Court of Justice of the European Union that could  disrupt thousands of companies that rely on the agreement. 
_
_“We  are deeply disappointed that the Court of Justice of the European Union  ... has invalidated the EU-U.S. Privacy Shield framework,” Pompeo said. _ 
_
“The United States will continue to work closely with the EU to  find a mechanism to enable the essential unimpeded commercial transfer  of data from the EU to the United States,” he added. 
_
_The  ruling effectively ends the privileged access companies in the United  States had to personal data from Europe and puts the country on a  similar footing to other nations outside the bloc, meaning data  transfers are likely to face closer scrutiny.
_
_The so-called  Privacy Shield was set up in 2016 by Washington and Brussels to protect  personal data when it is sent to the United States for commercial use  after a previous agreement known as Safe Harbour was ruled invalid in  2015._ 
_
More than 5,000 companies have signed up to it but the  Privacy Shield was challenged in a long-running dispute between Facebook  and Austrian privacy activist Max Schrems, who has campaigned about the  risk of U.S. intelligence agencies accessing data on Europeans. "_

Pompeo 'deeply disappointed' in EU court decision to ditch trans-Atlantic data transfer deal - Reuters


As most are aware of ameristani's "intelligence" agencies bugging of foreign government officials, it should come as no surprise.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It appears that blah blah blah blah blah blah


Meanwhile European users of Facegram, Instatube et al continue to send their data there anyway.

 :bananaman:

----------


## lom

> "U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said on Friday the United States was “deeply disappointed”


The seppos are disappointed. What a shame!  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The seppos are disappointed. What a shame!


That's diplomatic speak for "Baldy orange cunto doesn't even know what Huawei is".

----------


## Klondyke

> The United States will continue to work closely with the EU to find a "mechanism"


a "twisting mechanism"...

----------


## Hugh Cow

> *Huawei Chairman Mocks US "Security Threat" Claims With Jab At Snowden*
> 
> 
> _"Huawei executives took advantage of this week's Mobile World  Conference in Barcelona - one of the global telecom industry's biggest  trade events - to mock US allegations that Chinese telecom giant  represents a possible security threat for the US's western allies, when  he correctly pointed out that US law requires the same type of security cooperation for which Huawei is allegedly complicit. 
> 
> In remarks that touched a nerve for the US, Huawei Chairman Guo Ping  offered what Bloomberg described as "his boldest defense yet" against  allegations that Huawei is complicit in espionage during a presentation  in Barcelona, where he also brought up the NSA domestic mass-surveillance programs exposed by former contractor Edward Snowden. Many  of these programs - like the infamous PRISM program - involved the  mandatory cooperation of the US's biggest tech and telecoms firms in the  collection of digital communications. Guo pointed out that US federal  law requires companies to hand over data to the government, even when  that data is stored on foreign servers.
> 
> Guo's macabre sense of humor elicited a few laughs from his audience.
> 
> ...


As I have stated before. The back door in Huawei was discovered by Australia. (I think the signals Directorate).
 It took some time before the Australian P.M. was able to convince the President of the potential threat (at least some months) before the eventual ban. Trying to prevent Huawei from using superior technology to the states is Chinese propaganda.

----------


## sabang

China threatens America's global dominance & hegemony, full stop. Soon enough, it will be the worlds largest economy. With that follows diplomatic clout and military power. There is little if anything the US can do to stop it (short of MAD scenario), but of course they are doing anything they can to slow or stymie it- including resorting to some shameless cold war rhetoric and outright lies. That might be expectable, but many of Americas biatches are putting themself in a very compromised position, going forward, with their obvious obeisance. None more so than Australia, which is frankly reliant on China to maintain it's First world status, never mind it's enviable standard of living.

China has never complained about the fact that Oz houses some of the USA's most vital Intelligence gathering assets- Pine Gap, Exmouth, Nullangar, or that it is in a close military alliance with the US, including the "5 Eyes" alliance. They have been content to buy in vast quantities from us, and have vast numbers of their students educated at tertiary level here (education is actually our 4th biggest export). Business- not Politics. Frankly, Australia is lucky- and it is a shame to see some pig headed politicians and pundits still living in the last century putting this privileged position at risk. We ain't the Deputy Sheriff, shut yer damn mouths- and reap the considerable benefits.

----------


## pickel

^
Your social credit score is rising, but in the wrong country.

----------


## OhOh

> As I have stated before. The back door in Huawei was discovered by Australia. (I think the signals Directorate).


I'm not sure of which announcement you are referring to, but this is one network company refuting claims of a "backdoor presence":

*Vodafone refutes report of Huawei ‘back doors’*

                 by                 Asia Times staff                                  May 1, 2019

_"__UK-based telecommunications service provider Vodafone has refuted a  Bloomberg report that alleges the company found “hidden back doors” in  Huawei products, and that the Chinese equipment maker failed to resolve  the issue.
__The report cited incidents dating as far back as a decade ago,  involving Internet routers and other network equipment on which security  vulnerabilities were found.
_
_Bloomberg referred to the vulnerabilities as “hidden back doors,” and  subsequently published an editorial proclaiming the report was the  West’s “smoking gun.” Despite an intense lobbying effort, the US has  failed to convince allies in Europe that Huawei network equipment poses a  significant security risk. Officials in several countries have pointed  out that there is no evidence of Huawei using its network equipment for  malicious purposes._
_
Vodafone pushed back on several parts of the report in a statement  released through the British Broadcasting Corporation, including the  allegation that Huawei failed to resolve the problems.
_
_“The issues in Italy identified in the Bloomberg story were all resolved and date back to 2011 and 2012,” the statement said.
_
_“The ‘back door’ that Bloomberg refers to is Telnet, which is a  protocol that is commonly used by many vendors in the industry for  performing diagnostic functions. It would not have been accessible from  the Internet.… Bloomberg is incorrect in saying that this ‘could have  given Huawei unauthorized access to the carrier’s fixed-line network in  Italy,’” the statement continued.
_
_“The issues were identified by independent security testing,  initiated by Vodafone as part of our routine security measures, and  fixed at the time by Huawei,” Vodafone stressed.
_
_Huawei dismissed the issue as a routine case.
_
_“Software vulnerabilities are an industry-wide challenge. Like every  ICT [information and communications technology] vendor, we have a  well-established public notification and patching process, and when a  vulnerability is identified, we work closely with our partners to take  the appropriate corrective action.”_
_
Several countries, including the US, Australia and Japan, have  already restricted the use of Huawei network equipment for use in  fifth-generation (5G) wireless networks. But Europe bucked the trend  this year, with Germany, the UK and Italy all declining to sign on to  the US-led campaign against the Chinese firm."_

Vodafone refutes report of Huawei ‘back doors’ - Asia Times

 Bloomberg fake allegations, Vodafone kneels to foreign pressure, Vodafone commercial interest or Vodafone proven, technical facts?

Your decision.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Do you have a link to the Australian announcement or your previous statement?


Is she an Australian TD poster/government spokesperson, a Vodafone executive, as some have alleged a Chinese citizen or a lady who enjoys creampies?:

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's all OK, Britain is going to get its 5G equipment from the Nips instead.

That will enrage the chinkies even more.

----------


## lom

> It's all OK, Britain is going to get it's 5G equipment from the Nips instead.


Ericsson and Nokia are more likely suppliers.

----------


## sabang

Undoubtably, the chinks won't bear this in mind when they decide if the want to invest in a post Brexit MG (which they own) manufacturing facility there. I mean, ya wouldn't, would ya?  ::chitown:: 

Nice one, Bojo. Meanwhile the Chinese economy is pretty much the sole engine of world economic growth right now, their stock market is soaring (up 43% since Jan 2019), and Huawei has now safely overtaken Apple as the worlds largest maker of mobile phones, and of course the worlds dominant and leading 5G supplier. I think Boris deserves a job at the Grauniad. Enjoy that latte' son.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Ericsson and Nokia are more likely suppliers.


This...




> The British government asked Japan to help build its 5G wireless networks without Huawei Technologies, the Nikkei said on Sunday, a further step in a global technology and security war between the United States and China.
> Britain named NEC Corp and Fujitsu Ltd as potential alternative suppliers to Huawei, the business daily reported, without citing sources.
> British officials met with their counterparts in Tokyo on Thursday, two days after Britain ordered Huawei equipment purged from its 5G networks by the end of 2027, the Nikkei said.


UK asked Japan for Huawei alternatives in 5G networks, Nikkei reports

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Undoubtably, the chinks won't bear this in mind when they decide if the want to invest in a post Brexit MG (which they own) manufacturing facility there. I mean, ya wouldn't, would ya? 
> 
> Nice one, Bojo. Meanwhile the Chinese economy is pretty much the sole engine of world economic growth right now, their stock market is soaring (up 43% since Jan 2019), and Huawei has now safely overtaken Apple as the worlds largest maker of mobile phones, and of course the worlds dominant and leading 5G supplier. I think Boris deserves a job at the Grauniad. Enjoy that latte' son.


Just what we need, another chinky phanboi.

----------


## Klondyke

*Academic Project Used Marketing Data to Monitor Russian Military Sites
*18 July 2020

Commercially available location data is increasingly used for sensitive surveillance by researchers, government agencies

The U.S. government is using app-generated marketing data based on the movements of millions of cellphones around the country for some forms of law enforcement. We explain how such data is being gathered and sold.

WASHINGTON—In 2019, a group of Americans was observing the cellphone signals coming from military sites across Eastern Europe.

At one of the locations, the Nyonoksa Missile Test Site in northern Russia, the group identified 48 mobile devices present on Aug. 9, one day after a mysterious radiation spike there generated international headlines and widespread speculation that a Russian missile test had gone wrong.

Academic Project Used Marketing Data to Monitor Russian Military Sites  - WSJ

----------


## Klondyke

^
*US Army-funded ‘research project’ quietly tracked mobile phone moUS Army-funded ‘research project’ quietly tracked mobile phone movements at Russian military sites & govt buildings – media
*
19 July 2020

Mobile devices used by personnel at Russian military sites, government premises and foreign embassies in Moscow were reportedly shadowed by researchers who used commercially available software as part of a Pentagon-funded study.

According to the Wall Street Journal, a research team based in Starkville, Mississippi deployed a little-known spying tool called Locate X to snoop on as many as 48 mobile phones that were going online back on August 9, 2019 – a day after a powerful blast rocked the Russian Navy’s secretive testing ground near the northern city of Severodvinsk. 

The tracking experiment, carried out for the Mississippi State University, was apparently to demonstrate to the US military how commercially available phone data could be turned towards other ends, including gathering valuable intelligence.

Employing GPS location data usually extracted from mobile apps like games or weather services, they tracked the movements of those phones over a period of time, the WSJ reported, citing study logs.

Some devices reportedly traveled to Moscow and St. Petersburg, as well as Severodvinsk and Arkhangelsk – home to military command centers – while two more were spotted in Cuba and Azerbaijan.

The choice of the target could be partly explained by the nature of the incident. The 2019 explosion triggered a brief spike in radiation levels, with the readings returning to normal shortly afterward.

Russian officials later explained that a faulty “isotope and liquid-propellant engine” had caught fire during trials, killing five staff from Russia’s nuclear agency Rosatom and seriously injuring several Defense Ministry personnel.

But the secrecy surrounding the incident generated panicked international headlines, fueled by conspiracy theories that authorities were trying to cover up nothing less than another Chernobyl. 

The intelligence-gathering effort, funded by the US Army Combat Capabilities Development Command, wasn’t restricted to monitoring military compounds in Russia’s north, the WSJ wrote.

Researchers also tracked phones at Russian government buildings and foreign diplomatic missions in Moscow. While the Journal itself stressed that the trackers weren’t “professional intelligence analysts,” spy agencies may have left some fingerprints on the project.

Babel Street, a cybersecurity firm that made the mobile phone tracking tool Locate X, has sold its products to nearly every major defense or intelligence agency – among them the CIA, the NSA, the DHS and the US Cyber Command.

The WSJ says Babel Street, which repackages customer data mined by corporations and mobile app developers for intelligence-related software, also sold its software to Canada, the United Kingdom, Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, Germany, and others.

While the WSJ revelations are far from sensational (tracking mobile phone data is commonplace in espionage), it comes at the time when the Russiagate row is still brewing.

The case, alleging that Moscow attempted to meddle into 2016 US presidential elections and also backed the candidacy of Donald Trump, has received a new spin just recently. It emerged that the FBI was aware that the infamous dossier – written by British ex-spy Christopher Steele and used as a pretext to snoop on the Trump campaign – was unreliable.

It was also revealed that the New York Times published false information about the ‘Russiagate’ probe, when it alleged that Trump’s team contacted Russian intelligence officials on numerous occasions.

US Army-funded ‘research project’ quietly tracked mobile phone movements at Russian military sites & govt buildings – media — RT World News

----------


## Klondyke

^One from my fan club reputes the article, with a note "commie fool". Are the "commies" already among the MSM?

----------


## harrybarracuda

OK who triggered the puppy?

----------


## panama hat

He triggered himself it seems . . . references an article he posted himself and gets upset about posting of said article.

I think it goes something like this.

IQ, starting from the bottom:

00-20 ~ chico
21-50 ~ Klondyke, JackOff
51-70 ~ OhOh, Backspin 

etc...

----------


## Latindancer

^ AntRobertson....a massive 90.

Bright enough to be an annoyance, but too stupid to be anything but destructive to this forum.

----------


## pickel

> ^ AntRobertson....a massive 90.
> 
> Bright enough to be an annoyance, but too stupid to be anything but destructive to this forum.


He hasn't even posted in this thread. Are you having delusions of victimhood again? Or is it just the SAD?

----------


## Klondyke

> IQ,


Obsession, to show off own stupidity...

----------


## Latindancer

^^ Who cares if he has posted ? PH listed IQs, I responded with that of the chief forum troll.

----------


## OhOh

> Who cares if he has posted ? PH listed IQs


Be careful. Phat usually jumps on what he considers as "off topic posts". He has disillusions of  performing the mods role here on TD.

----------


## panama hat

> Obsession, to show off own stupidity...


No, but you missed that one as well . . . clearly to show off <insert the not-to-be named K-man here>




> Be careful. Phat usually jumps on what he considers as "off topic posts".


Ooooohhhhh . . . be very careful . . . 




> He has disillusions of performing the mods role here on TD.


Delusions?

----------


## OhOh

> Delusions?


A Mod or not?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^ Who cares if he has posted ? PH listed IQs, I responded with that of the chief forum troll.


My word but you're obsessed.

Let it go.

----------


## panama hat

> A Mod or not?


You have "disillusions" of that?

----------


## Latindancer

^ Not obsessed....just making the occasional comment. And disgusted at what is happening to this forum, and how Piss appears to be protected.

----------


## bsnub

> And disgusted at what is happening to this forum, and how Piss appears to be protected.


Those of you who whinge the most are the biggest disputers of the forum. You are one of the biggest if not the biggest stalkers on TD you creep.

----------


## AntRobertson

> And disgusted at what is happening to this forum, and how Piss appears to be protected.


It doesn't occur to you that making repeated off-topic posts attacking someone in a thread they hadn't even posted in is 'what's happening to this forum' and that it's not about me being protected and it's more just that you keep pulling this whiny, pathetic, shite.

----------


## lom

> And disgusted at what is happening to this forum, and how Piss appears to be protected.


You have stated that you are not going to contribute in TD anymore so just piss off. Leave!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You have stated that you are not going to contribute in TD anymore so just piss off. Leave!



The obsessive little tosser's definitely on the verge of a flounce, I can feel it.

----------


## lom

> The British government asked Japan to help build its 5G wireless networks without Huawei Technologies, the Nikkei said on Sunday, a further step in a global technology and security war between the United States and China.
> Britain named NEC Corp and Fujitsu Ltd as potential alternative suppliers to Huawei, the business daily reported, *without citing sources*.


Fortunately it is the mobile service providers and not the UK government who decide which mfgr (apart from Huawei) they contract to to build their 5G nets.
The Jap's are still way behind the Scandie's, they know it and are now putting all their effort in to catch up and be competitive in 6G.

"Despite much excitement about a new technology called open RAN, and new  5G vendors like South Korea's Samsung and Japan's NEC, the safest bets  are probably Ericsson and Nokia, two Nordic firms that already cater to  UK network demands. Ericsson, with its better 5G reputation, is at the  front of the queue. Not since a few straggly haired Scandinavians  decided to go and harass some English monks has there been this much  danger of a Viking takeover. "


Huawei ban risks turning UK into Nordic duopoly | Light Reading

----------


## panama hat

> Not since a few straggly haired Scandinavians decided to go and harass some English monks has there been this much danger of a Viking takeover. "


Yea, but Scandis tried to breed some 'good' into them the last time and look how that turned out

----------


## OhOh

> 'good' into them the last time and look how that turned out



Eeh, yer daft ha'peth, tha a reet bahmpot.

Sitha.

The bee owt agen middlin hinny. 

Tek thi sen t jennel  next t chipoil. Get thi sen some snap. Ow do, my love? ....

Scunny/Ho'cstle/.... 

Yuh tosspot

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Fortunately it is the mobile service providers and not the UK government who decide which mfgr (apart from Huawei) they contract to to build their 5G nets.


It doesn't work quite like that. Have you never heard the phrase "Critical National Infrastructure"?




> "...Paragraph 70 of Schedule 17 of the Communications Act 2003
> amended Section 94 of the Telecommunications Act and this remains one of
> the few sections of the former Act still in force. _Section 94 allows the_
> _Secretary of State to give directions to providers of public electronic_
> _communications networks, or Ofcom, in the interests of national security, or of_
> _relations with a foreign country."_


Communications Act 2003

----------


## lom

> It doesn't work quite like that. Have you never heard the phrase "Critical National Infrastructure"?


The operators in Britain are already using a mix of Huawei, Ericson, and Nokia so I don't think that the latter two suddenly would be rejected.
Your link says "without citing sources" which means that it is likely to be bollox alternatively the British government is fishing for a new trading partner.
The only problem is that neither NEC nor Fujitsu has the technology or the capacity needed, the only other mfgr I can see as a possible partner is Chinese ZTE.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The operators in Britain are already using a mix of Huawei, Ericson, and Nokia so I don't think that the latter two suddenly would be rejected.


No-one said anything about rejecting them - except Huawei.




> _British digital minister Oliver Dowden last week said Britain was working with its allies to foster stronger rivals to Huawei, naming firms from Finland, Sweden, South Korea and Japan._





> Your link says "without citing sources" which means that it is likely to be bollox alternatively the British government is fishing for a new trading partner. The only problem is that neither NEC nor Fujitsu has the technology or the capacity needed, the only other mfgr I can see as a possible partner is Chinese ZTE.


ZTE FFS that's worse than Huawei.

 :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> British digital minister Oliver Dowden last week said Britain was working with its allies to foster stronger rivals to Huawei, naming firms from Finland, Sweden, South Korea and Japan.


One hopes the "rivals" will be subjected to the same technological inspections/clearances and government minister's statements.

----------


## helge

> naming firms from Finland, Sweden, South Korea and Japan.


And all 4 will deliver the requested 'backdoors' to whom it may concern, if demanded.

I think so

----------


## harrybarracuda

> One hopes the "rivals" will be subjected to the same technological inspections/clearances and government minister's statements.


You're forgetting that none of them come from countries whose reputation is tarnished by years of technology theft, nor whose laws force them to work at the behest of government spooks like the chinkies do.

Well you're not forgetting, you just lie about it.

----------


## panama hat

> Well you're not forgetting, you just lie about it.


Lying is a usual state of mind when one is defending the indefensible.  Neither Finland, Sweden, Japan nor Korea must furnish their respective government with confidential data.  China does. 
Neither Finland, Sweden, Japan nor Korea have a whole minority of over one million imprisoned for religious and social re-education - and no, OhOh and K-dyke, as horrific the US system of incarceration is, the judiciary is still generally separate of the government. In China it is not.  Not one tiny bit, so spare us the 'whataboutism'

Finland, Sweden, Japan and Korea are considered allies with similarly functioning systems of democratic values.  

So yes, stop lying and bing sweeping apologists for regimes and systems you wouldn't live under yet are happy and willing to defend . . . as long as their horrific and medieval machinations don't affect you

----------


## hallelujah

> So yes, stop lying and bing sweeping apologists for regimes and systems you wouldn't live under yet are happy and willing to defend . . . as long as their horrific and medieval machinations don't affect you


This. Our resident Commies are an absolute disgrace.

----------


## sabang

> Neither Finland, Sweden, Japan nor Korea must furnish their respective government with confidential data. China does.


Any Link, or reference to this? Huawei is not a State owned corporation, rather privately owned.
But either way, the US does have these laws in place.

----------


## tomcat

> Huawei is not a State owned corporation, rather privately owned


...I don't think there's a business entity in China that would refuse the government access to its data...nothing to do with legal niceties, everything to do with brute force...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Any Link, or reference to this? Huawei is not a State owned corporation, rather privately owned.
> But either way, the US does have these laws in place.


The absurd chinky laws have been posted in this thread several times, go back and read them.

And no, the US does not have "these laws" in place.

Added: Since two of you seem unaware of the lengths the chinkies go to, I've posted them below.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ...I don't think there's a business entity in China that would refuse the government access to its data...nothing to do with legal niceties, everything to do with brute force...


Everything to do with "legal niceties":




> Article 7 of the National Intelligence Law (国家情报法) declares:
> Any organisation and citizen shall, in accordance with the law, support, provide assistance, and cooperate in national intelligence work, and guard the secrecy of any national intelligence work that they are aware of [emphasis added]. The state shall protect individuals and organisations that support, cooperate with, and collaborate in national intelligence work.


Huawei and the ambiguity of China’s intelligence and counter-espionage laws | The Strategist

----------


## harrybarracuda

And more, the chinky police are allowed by law to go into any foreign company - with five or more computers - and snoop around their networks, giving them the opportunity to steal anything interesting in the process.




> On November 1, 2018, China issued new provisions to the law titled “Regulations on Internet Security Supervision and Inspection by Public Security Organs” (公安机关互联网安全监督检查规定). The regulations, likely evolved to clarify portions of China’s 2017 Cybersecurity Law, give the Ministry of Public Security (MPS) broad powers over the computer networks of companies in China. These ostensibly include the authority to remotely conduct penetration testing on almost any business operating in China and copy any information related to user data or security measures found during the inspection.
> These new provisions specify no limits on the scope of vulnerability or security inspections and require extremely minimal reporting to be provided back to the corporation. Further, the regulations continue to use vague terminology and do not limit the scope of in-person or remote inspections for network security testing. We assess that the combination of existing MSS regulations with these new Cybersecurity Law provisions for the MPS will support Chinese government attempts to both censor and surveil foreign companies.

----------


## Klondyke

> And no, the US does not have "these laws" in place.


Who needs "these laws" when Obama intercepted mobile of Angela Merkel?

----------


## panama hat

> Huawei is not a State owned corporation, rather privately owned.





> ...I don't think there's a business entity in China that would refuse the government access to its data





> The absurd chinky laws have been posted in this thread several times, go back and read them.


Yes, as mentioned previously

----------


## harrybarracuda

Let's not forget the founder of Huawei is a (calls himself former hahahaha) chinky spook.

----------


## sabang

> And no, the US does not have "these laws" in place.

----------


## OhOh

^Shush, the explosions will shatter their belief in the words of their deity.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Irrelevant, unreadable image deleted


You have an almost Chico-esque stupidity about you.

Are you related?




> NSLs, however, are subject to two significant limitations. First, they are only available for authorized national security investigations (international terrorism or foreign intelligence/counterintelligence investigations), not general criminal investigations or domestic terrorism investigations. Second, unlike administrative subpoenas and grand jury subpoenas, NSLs can only be used to seek certain transactional information permitted under the five NSL provisions, and NSLs cannot be used to acquire the content of any communications.

----------


## sabang

Assume a homunculous of your self declared talent can click on a link-

Surveillance Under the Patriot Act | American Civil Liberties Union

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Assume a homunculous of your self declared talent can click on a link-
> 
> Surveillance Under the Patriot Act | American Civil Liberties Union


Same shit, same irrelevance.

You're fucking imbecile if you can't see the different between that and the chinky spying laws.

----------


## sabang

> Same shit, same irrelevance.


I wasn't actually asking for a comment on your political commentary jihadboy.

----------


## panama hat

> I wasn't actually asking for a comment on your political commentary jihadboy.


He's quite , though.  Not the same by a country mile.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> ^Shush, the explosions will shatter their belief in the words of their deity.


Why? Does it conflict with your belief in the holy prophet Xi?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I wasn't actually asking for a comment on your political commentary jihadboy.


I wasn't asking for your permission to post.

----------


## OhOh

*Huawei changes its patent story*


"By opening up its massive patent portfolio to Linux and open-source  companies via the Open Invention Network, Huawei shows just how  important open patents are to software development. It's also an  intellectual property peace offering to the US government and businesses.

By                                    Steven J. Vaughan-Nichols                                                                       for Linux and Open Source                                                  |            April 3, 2020 -- 20:05 GMT (04:05 SGT)                                                                                              | Topic: Mobility


"_On the one hand, Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei is warring with the US over trade sanctions, including suing Verizon over its misuse of its patents. Verizon has replied that Huawei is taking "credit for American innovation"  with baseless suits over "outdated and valueless" patents. But, on the  other hand, Huawei just opened up its more than 56,000 patents to Linux  and open-source companies by joining the Open Invention Network (OIN). What's going on here?  

__For  background, you should know that Huawei's patent portfolio is both  enormous and, especially in 5G, comprehensive. Statia reports Huawei Is leading the 5G patent race with 3,147 patents. If you want to deploy 5G technology, you must deal with Huawei.  
_
_It's  not just 5G tech. In 2019, Huawei was granted the most patents in the  EU and was a top 10 recipient in the US. The company is, in every sense  of the word, a major telecommunications player.   
_
_In addition,  while not a household name in the US, Huawei overtook Ericsson in 2012  as the world's largest telecommunications-equipment manufacturer. In  2018, Huawei moved ahead of Apple as the second-largest manufacturer of  smartphones in the world. Only Samsung is larger.   
_
_But, in May 2019, the US government added Huawei to its entity list. This prohibits US companies from transferring technology to Huawei without a government license. And it has led to Google suspending the use of parts of the Android OS on Huawei devices, including such key apps as Play Store and Maps.  
_
_I suspect Huawei is trying to accomplish several objectives by  joining the OIN. One of them is that, by opening up much of its patent  portfolio to open-source companies, it's offering an olive branch to  US-based companies. For example, AT&T Intellectual Property LLC,  Google, and Verizon are all already OIN members.
_
_After all, as Andrew "Andy" Updegrove, standards and patent expert and founding partner of top-technology law firm Gesmer Updegrove, pointed out in an interview:

__"The  global business community would generally prefer that business with  Huawei could just go on as usual. Huawei and its affiliates are the  acclaimed leaders in 5G technology, and the rest of the commercial world  wants to have access to that technology, and also to be able to  interoperate with it. In other words, to the extent that western  companies agree with the US administration the risks, they have decided  that the rewards outweigh those risks and are willing to accept them --  as most recently evidenced by the news yesterday relating to how many US components are finding their way into Chinese handsets." 
__
Specifically, there are US parts in Huawei's just-released P40 Pro.  _ 
_
So,  what will Huawei joining the OIN mean for existing intellectual  property (IP) conflicts and lawsuits remains to be seen. At the very  least, it opens up entirely new conversations going forward with how  companies and countries will work with Huawei.   
_
_Updegrove continued:  
__
"It  doesn't surprise me that Huawei would wish to join OIN, or that OIN  would be happy to have Huawei aboard. There are hundreds of standards  organizations that would love to have Huawei be able to participate as  well, but the great majority have concluded that this can't happen  unless and until either the standards organizations change their rules,  or the BIS [The Bureau of Industry and Security]  creates a safe harbor that would make this unnecessary. Open-source  projects operate under a much more transparent process than do standards  organizations, and this has allowed Huawei to continue to participate  in many important open-source projects."
_
_There's another reason for Huawei's move. Open source has won. Almost all important software development is now done with open source and Huawei's a part of that world.     _ 
_In  addition, Updegrove observed, "It's also possible that Huawei is taking  this action at this time to burnish its image as a team player in the  open-source ecosystem while it is under attack by the US  government."  
_
_Heather Meeker, a partner at the law firm O'Melveny & Myers who specializes in open-source software licensing, remarked:_ _
"This  move just demonstrates that joining OIN has become a no-brainer for any  product company. Setting aside the patent trolls, who would never have  an incentive to join, no one is asserting patents against Linux  anymore.  Waging a patent war against a popular open-source project like  Linux is bad for business."  
_
_That said, Meeker continued:

"Of  course, the OIN definition of Linux is far broader than the kernel.  Even so, the OIN pool protects the basic infrastructure of the web, and  no serious product company has an interest in disrupting it. That would  be like sabotaging the roads we all drive on._"  

https://www.zdnet.com/article/huawei...-patent-story/

----------


## sabang

> _2018, Huawei moved ahead of Apple as the second-largest manufacturer of smartphones in the world. Only Samsung is larger._


Huawei overtakes Samsung as the world's largest smartphone maker in April 2020 - GSMArena.com news


Damn, those yankee sanctions must be crippling.  ::chitown:: 






> _If you want to deploy 5G technology, you must deal with Huawei._


Nah, you can always kowtow to uncle sam, pay more for inferior tech- and watch other nations leapfrog you technologically. Great idea.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Nah, you can always kowtow to uncle sam, pay more for inferior tech- and watch other nations leapfrog you technologically. Great idea.


Even that is infinitely preferable to handing the keys to the kingdom to a bunch of chinky tealeaves innit.

----------


## sabang

I don't believe in this cutting off your arm off to spite your face type nonsense- certainly not in biz. Still reckon a merger between some companies to form a viable rival to Huawei in 5G (as I mentioned earlier in thread) might be a good idea moving forward, but right now, no question- in 5G, Huawei is eating our cornflakes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I don't believe in this cutting off your arm off to spite your face type nonsense- certainly not in biz. Still reckon a merger between some companies to form a viable rival to Huawei in 5G (as I mentioned earlier in thread) might be a good idea moving forward, but right now, no question- in 5G, Huawei is eating our cornflakes.


You still don't get the meaning of "critical infrastructure" do you?

----------


## sabang

I just plain don't believe that Huawei supplying parts of your 'critical infrastruture' 5G network means the chinee are spying on your every move. There is lots of software & stuff around to prevent such incursion you know, and it is not just the chinks you need to worry about. Just ask Angela Merkel. Not aware the nasty chinks have been caught bugging a State leaders phone....

----------


## bsnub

> I just plain don't believe that Huawei supplying parts of your 'critical infrastruture' 5G network means the chinee are spying on your every move.


You are a boomer who most likely could not program your own VCR. So you are clueless and foaming at the mouth as is par the course regarding your posts lately.

----------


## Klondyke

> Just ask Angela Merkel. Not aware the nasty chinks have been caught bugging a State leaders phone....


That's perhaps the reason why Trump does not want the pipework from Russia (Nord Stream?) be connected to Germany. Otherwise the Ruskies thru the pipe would be eavesdropping the poor lady... (Trump hates what Obama did...)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I just plain don't believe that Huawei supplying parts of your 'critical infrastruture' 5G network means the chinee are spying on your every move. There is lots of software & stuff around to prevent such incursion you know, and it is not just the chinks you need to worry about. Just ask Angela Merkel. Not aware the nasty chinks have been caught bugging a State leaders phone....


Yep, still doesn't get it.

----------


## sabang

> You are a boomer who most likely could not program your own VCR.


That's kinda rich coming from one of the forums most well known idiots. So stay one- you are not the cause of your nations inexorable decline, merely a symptom. Has it occurred to you, with your bellicose, impotent rantings, that you resemble nothing more than donalds toerag?




> Trump does not want the pipework from Russia (Nord Stream?) be connected to Germany.


The second one actually. But it's still going ahead.

^Yeh sure. And your jihadboys won in Syria.  ::chitown::

----------


## bsnub

> That's kinda rich coming from one of the forums most well known idiots.


All signs would indicate that you have climbed far up and into those ranks yourself.

----------


## OhOh

*Zuckerberg admits Facebook suppresses ‘hate speech’ BEFORE it’s seen by anyone*


_          "Facebook censors almost 90 percent of ‘hate speech’ before it’s  allowed to circulate, CEO Mark Zuckerberg told Congress at Wednesday’s  Big Tech hearing, responding to pressure from Democrats to submit to the  advertiser boycott.      
_
_“We’re able to  proactively identify 89 percent of the hate speech that we take down  before, I think, it’s even seen by other people,” Zuckerberg told the Antitrust Subcommittee of the US House of Representatives on Wednesday.
_
_The statement was in response to Rep. Jamie Raskin (D-Maryland) pressuring Facebook to “join the civil rights movement” by submitting to the demands of the Stop Hate For Profit campaign, an advertising boycott accusing Facebook of tolerating “widespread hate” on the platform.

__Zuckerberg  defends efforts to stop election threats from other countries and to  fight hate on Facebook.He says Facebook identifies 89% of hate speech  before it’s posted pic.twitter.com/JPT5lATiLo_
_— Bloomberg QuickTake (@QuickTake) July 29, 2020
__
Facebook  has been under growing pressure since the 2016 election, with Democrats  blaming it for Hillary Clinton’s loss to Donald Trump. Raskin repeated  those accusations at the hearing.
_
_Zuckerberg argued that Facebook has built “defenses” since 2016 that now amount to “some of the most advanced that any company or government has in the world.”

__We  routinely collaborate with law enforcement and intelligence agencies,  and are able to sometimes identify threats coming from other countries  before governments are even able to. 
__
Having  tens of thousands of employees has a downside, though – as Zuckerberg  admitted to Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Florida), who grilled him over Project  Veritas video evidence from two  whistleblowers talking about a “culture” inside Facebook that discriminated against conservatives._ 

_READ  MORE: Facebook bans hundreds of ‘boogaloo’ accounts in latest purge,  citing ‘real-world violence’ from ‘anti-government network’
_
_“People make mistakes” and have their own goals, Zuckerberg replied.

In addition to Zuckerberg, Wednesday’s unprecedented virtual hearing in  the House has featured the CEOs of three other major US tech companies:  Apple’s Tim Cook, Amazon’s Jeff Bezos, and Google’s Sundar Pichai."_

Zuckerberg admits Facebook suppresses ‘hate speech’ BEFORE it’s seen by anyone — RT USA News

Apparently, *Zuckerberg* and possibly along with the other ameristani data hoarders,  *Apple’s Tim Cook, Amazon’s Jeff Bezos, and Google’s Sundar Pichai*:

Believes they:

*“We’re able to  proactively identify 89 percent of the hate speech that we take down"*

Which leads it to believe it:

*"*_has built “defenses” since 2016 that now amount to “some of the most advanced that any company or government has in the world.”

_But not with all, possibly even some consciously, concealed foreign ones  :Smile: . Which allows it to, secretly and illegally:_

"__collaborate with law enforcement and intelligence agencies"

_Which they consciously desire to keep unnamed or concealed , possibly foreign ones who may pay handsomely, which allows them to consciously and "correctly"  :Smile: :
_ 
"identify threats coming from other countries"

_And presumably local "threats" including the:

_“culture” inside Facebook that discriminated against conservatives."

_And any other "partners" it may desire to consciously, conceal, but of course some:

*“People make mistakes” and have their own goals"

*Which bypasses the:

_ "the most advanced"

__built “defenses”

"that any company or government has in the world.” 

_But hey they are ameristani companies, so your "secrets" are safe on the ameristani data hoarders systems and possibly the unnamed or consciously, concealed national or foreign: _

"__law enforcement and intelligence agencies"
_
systems as well.

We are contented sheep. MAGA_.

__

_

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh look, it's a HooHoo whatabout...

WTF has that got to do with the thieving chinkies?

----------


## panama hat

> WTF has that got to do with the thieving chinkies?


Noting, it's just WaaahWaaah deflecting and not accepting that his homeland can do wrong

----------


## OhOh

> You're forgetting that none of them come from countries whose reputation is tarnished by years of technology theft,


You mean when kidnapping Nazi tech leaders/foreign citizens and rendering them to desert "camps", to build ameristani nuclear bomb tipped missiles.




> , nor whose laws force them to work at the behest of government  spooks like the chinkies do.


It appears that Microsoft confirmed "Government Oversight" or "regime access" to all user data, collected by ameristani tech companies is acceptable. Along with a % for his efforts.

*Trump Says He Is Fine With Microsoft "Or Some Other Big Company" Buying TikTok*

_"This new structure would build on the experience TikTok users  currently love, while adding world-class security, privacy, and digital  safety protections. The operating model for the service would be built  to ensure transparency to users as well as appropriate security  oversight by governments in these countries. 

Among other measures, Microsoft would ensure  that all private data of TikTok’s American users is transferred to and  remains in the United States. To the extent that any such data is  currently stored or backed-up outside the United States, Microsoft would  ensure that this data is deleted from servers outside the country after  it is transferred.”_

Microsoft to continue discussions on potential TikTok purchase in the United States - The Official Microsoft Blog
*
Trump: U.S. should get 'substantial portion' of TikTok operations sale price*

_"U.S. President Donald Trump said Monday the U.S. government should get a  “substantial portion” of the sales price of the U.S. operations of  TikTok and warned he will ban the service in the United States on  September 15 without a sale.

__“I did say that if you buy it, whatever the price is that goes to  whoever owns it, because I guess it’s China essentially … I said a very  substantial portion of that price is going to have to come into the  Treasury of the United States because we’re making it possible for this  deal to happen,” Trump said.    
_
_It was not clear how the U.S. government would receive part of the purchase price. "

Trump: U.S. should get 'substantial portion' of TikTok operations sale price - Reuters
_

----------


## harrybarracuda

Waffle Waffle Waffle.

More boring HooHoo whatabout shite.

----------


## sabang

Bit funny really. The biggest lobbyist to get Tik Tok banned in the US has been Mark Zuckerberg. Now it looks like Facebook have swapped a little known Chinese company for Microsoft, as a competitor. Out of the frying pan...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Bit funny really. The biggest lobbyist to get Tik Tok banned in the US has been Mark Zuckerberg. Now it looks like Facebook have swapped a little known Chinese company for Microsoft, as a competitor. Out of the frying pan...


Zuckerberg would be ecstatic for Microsoft to acquire TikTok. They are well known for making a complete fucking mess of consumer products.

Skype, MSN, Windows Mobile, Terraserver, etc.

----------


## OhOh

This is news to me, has anyone else heard of it before?
*
Announcing the Expansion of the Clean Network to Safeguard America’s Assets                             * 

                                                                                                                      Press Statement

Michael R. Pompeo, Secretary of State

             August 5, 2020

_"The Clean Network program is the Trump Administration’s  comprehensive approach to guarding our citizens’ privacy and our  companies’ most sensitive information from aggressive intrusions by  malign actors, such as the Chinese Communist Party (CCP). Today, I am  announcing the launch of five new lines of effort to protect America’s  critical telecommunications and technology infrastructure.
__
These programs are rooted in internationally accepted digital trust  standards and built upon the 5G Clean Path initiative, announced on  April 29, 2020, to secure data traveling on 5G networks into U.S.  diplomatic facilities overseas and within the United States.
__
The five new lines of effort for the Clean Network are as follows:
_

_Clean Carrier: To ensure untrusted People’s Republic of China (PRC)  carriers are not connected with U.S. telecommunications networks. Such  companies pose a danger to U.S. national security and should not provide  international telecommunications services to and from the United  States.
_ 



_Clean Store: To remove untrusted applications from U.S. mobile app  stores. PRC apps threaten our privacy, proliferate viruses, and spread  propaganda and disinformation. American’s most sensitive personal and  business information must be protected on their mobile phones from_ _exploitation and theft for the CCP’s benefit._ 



_Clean Apps: To prevent untrusted PRC smartphone manufacturers from  pre-installing –or otherwise making available for download – trusted  apps on their apps store. Huawei, an arm of the PRC surveillance state,  is trading on the innovations and reputations of leading U.S. and  foreign companies. These companies should remove their apps from  Huawei’s app store to ensure they are not partnering with a human rights  abuser.
_ 



_Clean Cloud: To prevent U.S. citizens’ most sensitive personal  information and our businesses’ most valuable intellectual property,  including COVID-19 vaccine research, from being stored and processed on  cloud-based systems accessible to our foreign adversaries through  companies such as Alibaba, Baidu, and Tencent.
_ 



_Clean Cable: To ensure the undersea cables connecting our country to  the global internet are not subverted for intelligence gathering by the  PRC at hyper scale. We will also work with foreign partners to ensure  that undersea cables around the world aren’t similarly subject to  compromise.
_ 
_
Momentum for the Clean Network program is growing. More than thirty  countries and territories are now Clean Countries, and many of the  world’s biggest telecommunications companies are Clean Telcos. All have  committed to exclusively using trusted vendors in their Clean Networks.
_
_The United States calls on our allies and partners in government and  industry around the world to join the growing tide to secure our data  from the CCP’s surveillance state and other malign entities. Building a  Clean fortress around our citizens’ data will ensure all of our nations’  security."

Announcing the Expansion of the Clean Network to Safeguard America’s Assets - United States Department of State
_
The regime states one of it's targets_, "such as the Chinese Communist Party (CCP)",_ although not exclusively the only one_.

_The regime states that there is, in existence an_, "internationally accepted digital trust  standard"._ 

Which international organisation was formed to create, required to monitor and certify the "standards"?_

_I can understand the ameristani regime working to protect it's,_ "U.S.  diplomatic facilities overseas and within the United States.".

__To prevent untrusted People’s Republic of China (PRC)  carriers are not connected with U.S. telecommunications networks._

Who has defined some as "untrusted"?

Are their any "trusted" PRC carriers?

How will the regime ensure who are be ,_ "not connected with U.S. telecommunications networks._ 

Cut all it's undersea cables, destroy all it's telecom capable satellites/jam the airwaves_?

_Are ameristani citizens blocked from selecting apps they want and not _"__untrusted applications" available from non, "U.S. mobile app  stores"__.

A_s defined by who?

Who has defined what is most, "_sensitive" and must_ _"be protected"_ information on their mobile phones from_ "__exploitation and theft for the CCP’s benefit".

_Suggesting it's acceptable, if the other 194 world's countries do it.?

Who has defined which are the,_ "untrusted PRC smartphone manufacturers" _ and which countries_ "company's_ _apps store"_ are deemed to be,_ "trustworthy"?
_
Who will determine which hosting companies which have data_ "stored and processed on  cloud-based systems accessible to our foreign adversaries through  companies",_ are to be closed down?

Who will determine who are allowed, _"intelligence gathering",_ from the "_undersea cables around the world"_ ? 

_"More than thirty  countries and territories are now Clean Countries__, and__ many of the  world’s biggest telecommunications companies are Clean Telcos."

_No countries or companies have raised their heads, as far as I know, above the parapet in public support of the regime's existing or the expansion of, the the regime's "Clean Network", yet. 

Let the lists be made public.

----------


## OhOh

*Qualcomm lobbies U.S. to sell chips for Huawei 5G phones: WSJ*

_"Chipmaker Qualcomm Inc is lobbying the U.S. government to revoke  restrictions on sale of components to Huawei Technologies Co [HWT.UL],  after the Chinese company was blacklisted by the United States, The Wall  Street Journal reported on Saturday._ _

Qualcomm  is lobbying to sell chips to Huawei that the Chinese company would  include in its 5G phones, according to the report, citing a presentation  by Qualcomm. 
__
With  these restrictions, the U.S. has handed Qualcomm’s foreign competitors a  market worth as much as $8 billion annually, the report said. 
_
_Qualcomm did not immediately reply to a Reuters request for comment._ 
_
The  company resolved a licensing dispute with Huawei last month, which will  pay Qualcomm a catch-up payment of $1.8 billion in the fiscal fourth  quarter."_

Qualcomm lobbies U.S. to sell chips for Huawei 5G phones: WSJ - Reuters

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is news to me, has anyone else heard of it before?


No but it's fucking great. First sensible thing the bald orange turd has done.

----------


## panama hat

> The company resolved a licensing dispute with Huawei last month, which will pay Qualcomm a catch-up payment of $1.8 billion in the fiscal fourth quarter."


 . . . because Huawei tried to hide behind the Communist government for support . . . licensing and IP adherence were never important to the thieving pricks in China

----------


## Klondyke

> because Huawei tried to hide behind the Communist government for support


Why they are not like the big ones on other side of the world, independent from the state and the correct party? (once that and once the other)

----------


## panama hat

> Why they


Why don't you just try to sty on topic for a change.  You support IP theft and licensing fraud?  Simple, really.  You do or you don't - and don't go off on tangents.

----------


## OhOh

> You support IP theft and licensing fraud?


There is no indication of that. 

However you post constantly about one company's actions and yet other's you fail to mention. Balanced posting, no. 

Your constant attacks on one country, along with far more TD posters of a similar ilk, is obvious to all.

Does Klondyk, myself and the handful of others, scare you so much? Do they winge about the numerous posters. get a backbone.

One example.




> licensing and IP adherence were never important to the thieving pricks in China


You may wish to investigate the numerous court cases and settlements of similar IP cases around the world, prior to zeroing in to one country's companies. It is not an uncommon situation.

If it was only one countries/government supported companies I would be supporting your position, but alas some know it never has been and is not now.

----------


## panama hat

> Can I take this one?





> A: Because he's a fucking idiot?


 :goldcup:  Well done . . . an easy one to answer, but well done




> However you post constantly about one company's actions


Can you read the thread title?  It even has the company's name in it




> You may wish to investigate the numerous court cases and settlements of similar IP cases around the world


So, start a thread on one of these "numerous court cases and settlements of similar IP cases around the world" because you're clearly too fucking stupid to stick to one thread.  If you don't like the comments on this thread because it hurts your Chinese sensibilities then start other threads about other countries' and companies' misdeeds.  

Seriously, OhOh, get a grip and.  You and Klondyke constantly go on about the evil west and staunchly defend your birthplaces - good or you, but don't complain when others do the same, which they don't.  Accept that you two were born into societies that are nasty and dangerous, anti-freedom and bullying social malcontents.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> There is no indication of that.


There is every indication of it, you are in complete denial at how the thieving chinkies take every opportunity to steal other people's IP.

Or perhaps you just lie about it, which is more probable.

----------


## OhOh

> tried to hide behind the Communist government for support





> at how the thieving chinkies take every opportunity to steal other people's IP.





> Why don't you just try to sty on topic for a change


This thread is about one Chinese private company.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This thread is about one Chinese private company.



More like "This thread is about one de facto chinky spying agency".

 :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> This thread is about one Chinese private company.





> other's you fail to mention





> Your constant attacks on one country,





> similar IP cases around the world


What an absolute cretin you are

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What an absolute cretin you are


You only just noticed?

 :bananaman:

----------


## panama hat

> You only just noticed?


Always knew, but the depth is astounding

----------


## Klondyke

Pity of some who are not said how stupid they are.  

However, after they read comments of others to their stupid, demagogic, ignorant (you name it) posts they feel stupid, demagogic, ignorant , absolutely cretin either...

----------


## panama hat

> However, after they read comments of others to their stupid, demagogic, ignorant (you name it) posts they feel stupid, demagogic, ignorant , absolutely cretin either...


Don't feel bad, you'll soon confirm your beliefs of being "stupid, demagogic, ignorant , absolutely cretin"

----------


## Latindancer

> This thread is about one Chinese private company.


Perhaps.

Their behaviour is an example of what the entire government has been doing. 

Recently in the news here in Australia, our government verified that there have been many computer attacks from China, intended to steal information. As there have been for quite a few years.

----------


## panama hat

In other news . . . 




> Chinese tech giant Huawei is running out of processor chips to make smartphones due to U.S. sanctions and will be forced to stop production of its own most advanced chips, a company executive says, in a sign of growing damage to Huawei’s business from American pressure.


LAT from today . . . and not a single shit was given about Huawei outside of China

----------


## harrybarracuda

> In other news . . . 
> 
> 
> 
> LAT from today . . . and not a single shit was given about Huawei outside of China


The should be grateful, those Qualcomm chips have so many fucking backdoors it's unbelievable.

 :rofl:

----------


## sabang

Well come on, you gotta allow the CIA & NSA their back doors for National Security purposes.... it's a Patriot Act.

----------


## Little Chuchok

Huawei data centre built to spy on PNG

*Huawei data centre built to spy on PNG*

*Angus Grigg*_National affairs correspondent_

Aug 11, 2020 – 12.00am
Save


Share

Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei built a data centre in Papua New Guinea, which exposed secret government files to being stolen, according to a report that catalogues Beijing's efforts to spy on the Pacific nation.
The report, provided to the Australian government, noted outdated encryption software was deployed by Huawei, while firewall settings were insufficient for a centre designed to store the entire data archive of the PNG government.
"It is assessed with high confidence that data flows could be easily intercepted," said the 2019 report on PNG's National Data Centre.
"Remote access would not be detected by security settings."

The Huawei data centre began operating before the APEC leaders meeting in PNG. Mark Schiefelbein
The assessment will heap further pressure on Huawei as it fights to remain as part of the 5G networks in Germany, following bans in Britain, France, the US and Australia.
The US and its allies, including Australia, have become increasingly wary of China seeking to extend its influence among developing nations in the Pacific by extending cheap loans for major projects.
The report on Huawei is the first to document its complicity in Beijing's cyber espionage activities, after more than a decade of rumours and pointed remarks from security agencies.
The Port Moresby data centre was funded through a $US53 million development loan from China's Exim Bank and became operational in 2018, before PNG hosted that year's APEC leaders meeting.
*Litany of flaws*

The report noted the layout of the data centre did not match the intended design, opening up major security gaps.
"Core switches are not behind firewalls. This means remote access would not be detected by security settings within the appliances," it said.

In a statement, Huawei said: “This project complies with appropriate industry standards and the requirements of the customer.”
The report was commissioned by the National Cyber Security Centre of PNG, which is funded by the Australian Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade.
It was written by a cyber security contractor hired by DFAT and the report was then handed to the Australian government.
DFAT declined to comment.
In cataloguing major security flaws, the report, which ran to 65 pages in its original form, said the algorithm used for encrypting communications was considered "openly broken" by cyber security experts two years before being installed in Port Moresby.
The Huawei firewalls in the data centre reached their "end of life" in 2016, two years before the facility was opened.
While the report suggests a deliberate effort by Huawei to deploy lax cyber security, it noted this plan was partially thwarted by the centre quickly falling into disrepair, as insufficient money was set aside for maintenance and operations.

----------


## harrybarracuda

That's what they do.

----------


## panama hat

Scum of the earth

----------


## OhOh

*Spy agency ducks questions about 'back doors' in tech products*


"The U.S. National Security Agency is rebuffing efforts by a leading  Congressional critic to determine whether it is continuing to place  so-called back doors into commercial technology products, in a  controversial practice that critics say damages both U.S. industry and  national security.
The NSA has  long sought agreements with technology companies under which they would  build special access for the spy agency into their products, according  to disclosures by former NSA contractor Edward Snowden and reporting by  Reuters and others.

These  so-called back doors enable the NSA and other agencies to scan large  amounts of traffic without a warrant. Agency advocates say the practice  has eased collection of vital intelligence in other countries, including  interception of terrorist communications.

The  agency developed new rules for such practices after the Snowden leaks  in order to reduce the chances of exposure and compromise, three former  intelligence officials told Reuters. But aides to Senator Ron Wyden, a  leading Democrat on the Senate Intelligence Committee, say the NSA has  stonewalled on providing even the gist of the new guidelines.

“Secret  encryption back doors are a threat to national security and the safety  of our families – it’s only a matter of time before foreign hackers or  criminals exploit them in ways that undermine American national  security,” Wyden told Reuters. “The government shouldn’t have any role  in planting secret back doors in encryption technology used by  Americans.”

The  agency declined to say how it had updated its policies on obtaining  special access to commercial products. NSA officials said the agency has  been rebuilding trust with the private sector through such measures as  offering warnings about software flaws.

“At  NSA, it’s common practice to constantly assess processes to identify  and determine best practices,” said Anne Neuberger, who heads NSA’s  year-old Cybersecurity Directorate. “We don’t share specific processes  and procedures.”

Three  former senior intelligence agency figures told Reuters that the NSA now  requires that before a back door is sought, the agency must weigh the  potential fallout and arrange for some kind of warning if the back door  gets discovered and manipulated by adversaries.

The  continuing quest for hidden access comes as governments in the United  States, the United Kingdom and elsewhere seek laws that would require  tech companies to let governments see unencrypted traffic. Defenders of  strong encryption say the NSA’s sometimes-botched efforts to install  back doors in commercial products show the dangers of such requirements.

Critics  of the NSA’s practices say they create targets for adversaries,  undermine trust in U.S. technology and compromise efforts to persuade  allies to reject Chinese technology that could be used for espionage,  since U.S. gear can also be turned to such purposes.

In  at least one instance, a foreign adversary was able to take advantage  of a back door invented by U.S. intelligence, according to Juniper  Networks Inc, which said in 2015 its equipment had been compromised. In a  previously unreported statement to members of Congress in July seen by  Reuters, Juniper said an unnamed national government had converted the  mechanism first created by the NSA. The NSA told Wyden staffers in 2018  that there was a “lessons learned” report about the Juniper incident and  others, according to Wyden spokesman Keith Chu.

“NSA now asserts that it cannot locate this document,” Chu told Reuters. NSA and Juniper declined to comment on the matter.

*JUNIPER’S COMPROMISE*

The  NSA has pursued many means for getting inside equipment, sometimes  striking commercial deals to induce companies to insert back doors, and  in other cases manipulating standards - namely by setting processes so  that companies unknowingly adopt software that NSA experts can break,  according to reports from Reuters and other media outlets.

The tactics drew widespread attention starting in 2013, when Snowden leaked documents referencing these practices.
Tech  companies that were later exposed for having cut deals that allowed  backdoor access, including security pioneer RSA, lost credibility and  customers. Other U.S. firms lost business overseas as customers grew  wary of the NSA’s reach.
All of that prompted a White House policy review.

“There  were all sorts of ‘lessons learned’ processes,” said former White House  cybersecurity coordinator Michael Daniel, who was advising  then-president Barack Obama when the Snowden files erupted. A special  commission appointed by Obama said the government should never “subvert”  or “weaken” tech products or compromise standards.

The  White House did not publicly embrace that recommendation, instead  beefing up review procedures for whether to use newly discovered  software flaws for offensive cyber operations or get them fixed to  improve defense, Daniel and others said.
The secret government contracts for special access remained outside of the formal review.

“The  NSA had contracts with companies across the board to help them out, but  that’s extremely protected,” said an intelligence community lawyer.

The  starkest example of the risks inherent in the NSA’s approach involved  an encryption-system component known as Dual Elliptic Curve, or Dual EC.  The intelligence agency worked with the Commerce Department to get the  technology accepted as a global standard, but cryptographers later  showed that the NSA could exploit Dual EC to access encrypted data.

RSA  accepted a $10 million contract to incorporate Dual EC into a widely  used web security system, Reuters reported in 2013. RSA said publicly  that it would not have knowingly installed a back door, but its  reputation was tarnished and the company was sold.

Juniper  Networks got into hot water over Dual EC two years later. At the end of  2015, the maker of internet switches disclosed that it had detected  malicious code in some firewall products. Researchers later determined  that hackers had turned the firewalls into their own spy tool by  altering Juniper’s version of Dual EC.

Juniper  said little about the incident. But the company acknowledged to  security researcher Andy Isaacson in 2016 that it had installed Dual EC  as part of a “customer requirement,” according to a previously  undisclosed contemporaneous message seen by Reuters. Isaacson and other  researchers believe that customer was a U.S. government agency, since  only the U.S. is known to have insisted on Dual EC elsewhere.

Juniper has never identified the customer, and declined to comment for this story.

Likewise,  the company never identified the hackers. But two people familiar with  the case told Reuters that investigators concluded the Chinese  government was behind it. They declined to detail the evidence they  used.

The  Chinese government has long denied involvement in hacking of any kind.  In a statement to Reuters, the Chinese foreign ministry said that  cyberspace is “highly virtual and difficult to trace. It is extremely  irresponsible to make accusations of hacker attacks without complete and  conclusive evidence. At the same time, we also noticed that the report  mentioned that it was the U.S. intelligence agency - the National  Security Agency - that created this backdoor technology.”
*
NERVOUS COMPANIES*

Wyden remains determined to find out exactly what happened at Juniper and what has changed since as the encryption wars heat up.

This  July, in previously unreported responses to questions from Wyden and  allies in Congress, Juniper said that an unidentified nation was  believed to be behind the hack into its firewall code but that it had  never investigated why it installed Dual EC in the first place.

“We  understand that there is a vigorous policy debate about whether and how  to provide government access to encrypted content,” it said in a July  letter. “Juniper does not and will not insert back doors into its  products and we oppose any legislation mandating back doors.”

A  former senior NSA official told Reuters that many tech companies remain  nervous about working covertly with the government. But the agencies’  efforts continue, the person said, because special access is seen as too  valuable to give up.

Spy agency ducks questions about '''back doors''' in tech products | Reuters

----------


## panama hat

> Spy agency ducks questions about 'back doors' in tech products


Let's see how a Chinese spy agency would be all transparent about their secrets.

Are you really that desperate?

----------


## sabang

So when an allegation was raised that Huawei had supplied PNG with equipment that 'could' be penetrated by the Chinese government, you described China/ Chinese as "Scum of the earth".

But when hard evidence is supplied that the US definitely has engaged in such practises (including bugging Angela Merkels iphone), you describe your opponent as 'desperate'?

Biased some?  ::chitown::

----------


## panama hat

> you describe your opponent as 'desperate'?


My "opponent"?  Hardly.  A mouthpiece for the PRC more like.






> you described China/ Chinese as "Scum of the earth"


Umm . . . the Chinese government.  You should know the difference.  The problem with differentiation is that Chinese are automatically linked to China, unlike ethnic descriptors for most others. 






> 'could' be


Hardly a 'could'






> Biased some?


The same could be said about you

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The Chinese government has long denied involvement in hacking of any kind.


Which only proves that the chinkies are pathological liars.

----------


## panama hat

> Which only proves that the chinkies are pathological liars.


 . . . and is a clear sign that they do

----------


## OhOh

*O-RAN an also-ran to Huawei 5G*

                              Chinas 5G market is so much larger  than America's that big players  like Nokia are dropping out of the US-led software-based effort        

by David P. Goldman September 2, 2021

_"NEW YORK  Nokia departed this week from the US industry umbrella  organization thats promoting a software-based alternative to Huaweis  state-of-the-art 5G infrastructure  a blow to the credibility of a  project thats had trouble getting off the ground._
_
Eighteen months ago the Trump administration dropped plans to create  an American national champion to counter Huaweis dominant position in  5G broadband infrastructure. Instead, it endorsed a software-based  approach known by the acronym O-RAN  Open Radio Access Networks.
_
_Cheap generic computer components driven by sophisticated software  would replace the dedicated processor chips and radio modems that  Huawei, Ericsson and Nokia build into 5G base stations and receiving  devices  and would bypass Huaweis superior technology and enormous  patent portfolio._
_
Trumps economic advisor, Larry Kudlow, quoted O-RAN enthusiast  Michael Dell  by coincidence a leading provider of generic components   to the effect that software eats hardware. Americas tech companies  exited most of their manufacturing businesses after the 2000 recession  and concentrated on more profitable software._
_
By the end of 2020, China had built nearly 700,000 5G base stations,  or 70% of the worlds total, compared with only 50,000 in the United  States. China will build another one million during 2021, providing 5G  service to all cities with populations of 250,000 or more. 
_
_Huawei has about three-fifths of Chinas 5G infrastructure market and  appears to suffer from no constraints in semiconductor availability for  the buildout. Meanwhile, O-RAN has yet to get beyond initial tests.
_
_Swedens Ericsson, Huaweis largest competitor, waved off the O-RAN  project as infeasible, but the number three telecom equipment provider,  Finlands Nokia, joined the US industry umbrella group promoting the  software approach.
_
_Nokia dropped out of the O-RAN Alliance this week in response to an  American decision to put some of Nokias Chinese partners on the entity  list that sanctions Chinese companies whose activity is deemed  threatening to US national and security interests._
_
Nokia was concerned that continued collaboration with the O-RAN  coalition in the US could expose it to American sanctions because of its  business dealings with sanctioned Chinese companies._
_
The three sanctioned Chinese companies, Inspur, Kindroid and Phytium,  are relatively minor players in the global communications market.  Phytium manufactures chips, Inspur makes computer servers and related  products and Kindroid is a subsidiary of Kyland Technologies, a  manufacturer of Ethernet switches and industrial controls.
_
_It is unlikely that any of these companies provide technology to  Nokia that the Finnish giant cant find elsewhere. But Nokia has an  important interest in China and may not want to offend Beijing by  breaking ties with Chinese companies at Washingtons behest.
_
_In July, Reuters reported that China Mobile had awarded Nokia about  10% of its new contracts for 5G base stations, with 60% going to Huawei  and 30% to Chinas ZTE, respectively. In June, China Unicom, the  countrys second-largest mobile broadband provider, awarded Nokia 10% of  its new base station contracts._
_
Until early in 2021, Ericsson occupied the number three slot in  Chinas infrastructure business  now about three-quarters of the  worlds total in 5G technology. But a decision by the Swedish government  to exclude Huawei from participating in Swedens modest 5G market  prompted retaliation by China, which has frozen Ericsson out of new 5G  contracts._
_
Nokia was the immediate beneficiary. Last year Chinese industry  analysts dismissed Nokias Chinese efforts as inferior to those of its  Swedish competitor, but the tide of political fortune favored the  Finnish company._
_That gives Nokia another reason to tread carefully with Chinese authorities.
_
_Nokia also employs 10,000 researchers at its Shanghai Bell  subsidiary, formerly the China arm of Alcatel and Lucent, whose  telecommunications units were acquired by Nokia. Nokia Shanghai Bell is a  joint venture with China Huaxin.
_
_For O-RAN and its American umbrella group, the trouble is that  Chinas market for 5G telecommunications is so much larger than  Americas that major international players like Nokia will drop out of  the American effort rather than compromise their Chinese business._
_
Critics of O-RAN argue that the much-touted alternative to Huawei will be costly, cumbersome and ineffective. Henry Kressel wrote in Asia Times on December 29, 2020:

__O-RAN proposes to open up only  part of the proprietary wireless network, namely the part that goes from  the antenna to the delivery of transportable data packets to the  extended interconnection network that routs the  packets to their  ultimate destination. These functions are currently performed using  equipment and software proprietary to each equipment vendor.
_
_ This  is a big ,multiyear project that requires the collaborative efforts of  industry and governments. These technologies are complex and require  extremely high levels of reliability  hence, extensive and costly  testing._
_The O-RAN Coalition has recommended that US federal  sources put $1 billion into the project. But even if government money is  forthcoming, it will be only the beginning of a costly development  project. One estimate from a reliable industry expert states that at  least five years might be needed before competitive products meeting the  new standards could reach the market.__
A Chinese telecom industry executive who requested anonymity told  Asia Times: Writing the software will take years, and it will take at  least two years of testing to de-bug it. The security problems will be a  nightmare. There are enormous vulnerabilities in a system that requires  millions of lines of code.
_
_Even if O-RAN works for 5G carriers like Verizon, AT&T or  T-Mobile, it will be a horror for private 5G networks for industrial  applications, according to Celona CEO Rajeev Shah. Shah wrote in Forbes:

__"Traditional cellular networks are  composed of individual components that are sourced from multiple vendors  and integrated by Mobile Network Operators. While this model continues  in the telco 5G ecosystem  including the RAN, mobile core network and  orchestration layers  it doesnt work for enterprises because it leaves  the heavy cost and operational burden of integration to enterprise IT  staff or system integrators._
_
Most enterprises dont want the  complexity, cost and massively long lead times associated with building  an elaborate cellular network. For them, simplicity, affordability and  seamless integration are imperative. Look no further than to the  evolution of enterprise Wi-Fi to see why."__
Thats a fatal flaw in the O-RAN approach because the biggest  economic benefits from 5G will come from enterprise applications,  including industrial robotics, smart logistics, automated warehouse  and ports, autonomous vehicles, so-called smart cities, telemedicine,  remote-controlled mining and so forth.
_
_As a consumer technology, 5G is superfluous; individual users can  stream live video with 4G LTE, and 5Gs higher download speeds are only  an incremental improvement.
_
_But enterprise applications are a game-changer because the low  latency and higher data transmission capacity make possible a whole  range of new technologies.
_
_In June,  Huaweis Chief Technology Officer Paul Scanlan told Asia Times that  Huawei has already built enterprise networks for 2,000 manufacturing  companies and plans to build 16,000 next year. The Chinese giant has  also built 5,300 networks for mining companies, Scanlan added.
_
_It is hard to obtain totals for private 5G networks in the United  States, but the aggregate number appears to be somewhere in the  hundreds, according to industry sources."

O-RAN an also-ran to Huawei 5G - Asia Times_Another NaGistan delivery failure.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Nokia.... there's a blast from the past.

You can still buy Nokia phones. They are Android.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Don't know what took them so long but better late than never with this chinky spying shit. I expect the ol' chinkies will be whining again.




> Canada on Thursday said it plans to ban the use of China's Huawei Technologies and ZTE 5G gear to protect national security, joining the rest of the so-called Five Eyes intelligence-sharing network.
> 
> "We intend to exclude Huawei and ZTE from our 5G networks," Industry Minister Francois-Philippe Champagne told reporters in Ottawa. "Providers who already have this equipment installed will be required to cease its use and remove it under the plans we're announcing today."
> Champagne added that companies will be required to remove their 5G gear by June, 2024, would not be reimbursed. Companies using their 4G equipment must be removed by the end of 2027.
> 
> Canada to ban Huawei, ZTE 5G equipment, joining Five Eyes allies - CNN

----------


## pickel

> I expect the ol' chinkies will be whining again.


It came the day after China lifted the ban on importing canola from Canada, so they're definitely gonna whine. Timing was perfect for a diplomatic slap in the face, but the Huawei ban should have come long ago.

----------

